#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-03
<thanh> chao cả nhà
<thanh> coi dum em cai nay nha
<thanh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zx7yFcscqVc
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - [HowTo] Install Ubuntu Software Center on Ubuntu 9.10 Linux (at www.youtube.com)
<thanh> alo
<thanh> có anh nào xem chưa vậy
<vubuntor258> toi dang dung ubuntu nhung muon khoi dong may thi chon ubuntu o sau cung thi lam the nao
<vubuntor850> toi dang dung ubuntu ao voi win nhung muon khi khoi dong may tinh thi phair co ten windows truoc moi toi ubuntu
<vubuntor862> RCua: giúp mình cái card WWAN Gobi 2000 với :)
<vubuntor227> Cần giúp đỡ cài driver cho WWAN Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G
<yen-thao> _Tux_, biết IP anh Tux rồi nhé^^
<yen-thao> hồi tối cười có vui không?
<vubuntor227> chán quá
<vubuntor227> không ai giúp được à
<vubuntor227> tính chuyển sang ubuntu mà giờ gặp trường hợp này ...
<vubuntor227> :(
<yen-thao> !ask |vubuntor227
<ubot2> vubuntor227: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<yen-thao> Bạn gặp trường hợp gì
<vubuntor227> mình cần giúp đỡ cài driver cho cái WWAN Gobi 2000, thanks!
<yen-thao> n2i, alo có đó không?
<vubuntor227> Qualcomm Gobi 2000 HS-USB 9245
<yen-thao> vubuntor227, WWAN GOBI 2000 là cái gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor227> Mobile Broadband card đó bạn
<vubuntor227> để dùng 3g trên máy tính
<n2i> vubuntor227: Cái card nhét khe nhỏ nhỏ á?
<vubuntor227> cái card này là internal trong samsung netbook N150
<vubuntor227> đúng rồi
<n2i> vào chỗ network connection xem thử coi
<yen-thao> n2i, giao cho anh đó em núp cái vụ mạng em chịu
<vubuntor227> mình vào rồi bạn ơi
<vubuntor227> nhưng không thấy có
<vubuntor227> à có cái này
<vubuntor227> mình có cài thử phiên bản cho netbook
<n2i> tron đó có mục broadband
<vubuntor227> thì ubuntu nhận được card của mình
<vubuntor227> và dùng 3g ngon lành
<vubuntor227> nhưng cài phiên bản cho desk thì không nhận ra
<vubuntor227> mình không hiểu tại sao luôn
<vubuntor227> trong network connection có mục Mobile Broadband bạn à
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> chắc hai chú nó khác nhau khoản đó :D
<n2i> check xem nó có thiếu driver không? @@
<vubuntor227> check thế nào vậy bạn?
<n2i> ví dụ card đó cần driver, nhưng mà bản desktop không có
<vubuntor227> mình mới dùng ubuntu thôi
<n2i> vào hardware driver trong menu system ấy xem thử
<n2i> (lông lá rơi bàn phím lung tung, kẹt mắc tùm lum, điên máu thật :D)
<vubuntor227> để mình thử xem, đang restart máy
<yen-thao> n2i, nói gì thấy ghê vậy:)
<yen-thao> n2i, ở dơ mà còn la lớn;))
<n2i> hờ hờ..chỉ là chút thực tế cho nó..đời..tí ấy mà
<n2i> (quyết định cạo trọc đầu để tóc khỏi rơi xuống bàn phím)
<vubuntor227> ui trời ơi
<n2i> chi zậy cà?
<vubuntor227> không thể hiểu nổi
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor227> để kể cho nghe :D
<n2i> ờ, có nghe được đâu mà kể :-D
<n2i> viết đi, rồi đây đọc :D
<vubuntor227> mình vừa mới recovery cái netbook lại windows 7 starter
<n2i> (sao lại xài win?)
<vubuntor227> đương nhiên trong windows 7 nó nhận tốt cái mobile broadband
<vubuntor227> xong mình cài ubuntu 10.10 desk
<n2i> cả mớ tiền vứt vào nó không nhận được có mà..
<vubuntor227> cài xong giờ thì vào ubuntu nó nhận thấy cái Gobi 2000
<vubuntor227> thế có quái không
<n2i> cũng hơi hơi..:D
<vubuntor227> hôm qua cài ubuntu trên XP (không có driver cho Gobi)
<vubuntor227> nên ubuntu cũng không nhận ra luôn
<yen-thao> vubuntor227, vậy thì ok rồi còn đoài gì nửa
<vubuntor227> chả lẽ ubuntu nó nhận driver thông qua windows à?
<n2i> yen-thao: không được cắt ngang
<n2i> lol
<n2i> hô hô
<yen-thao> n2i, dạ núp
<vubuntor227> lạ quá
<n2i> yen-thao: chờ /me lủi với
<vubuntor227> mình cái ubuntu nằm trong windows
<n2i> cài ubuntu trên XP?
<n2i> cài bằng wubi?
<n2i> update chÆ°a?
<vubuntor227> đúng rồi
<vubuntor227> update túi bụi luôn
<n2i> kiểm tra hardware driver chưa?
<vubuntor227> vẫn không nhận ra Gobi
<n2i> :D
<n2i> mở hết các kho chưa?
<vubuntor227> mở sao bạn?
<vubuntor227> hổng hiểu :D
<n2i> trong software source ấy, có mấy cái ô ý, check hết chưa?
<vubuntor227> à
<vubuntor227> cái đó thì rồi bạn à
<n2i> (bên U/Linux mới có khái niệm mở kho)
<vubuntor227> hôm qua RCua có chỉ install cái backport gì gì đấy
<vubuntor227> nhưng không được
<vubuntor227> bó tay
<n2i> cái gì nhỉ, Goobi 2000 à?
<vubuntor227> Gobi 2000
<n2i> nghe như "thô bỉ" ấy nhẩy :D
<n2i> .g ubuntu vs Gobi 2000
<bkphenny> n2i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1622082
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Sony Vaio P (VPCP118KX) WWAN (Gobi 2000 / Verizon Wireless) not appearing on 10.04 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> chết chưa! Có đứa cũng bị kìa
<n2i> lên hóng thôi! :D
<ptkhanh> bỏ mie
<vubuntor227> bị nhiều lắm
<vubuntor227> :))
<n2i> ptkhanh: ?
<n2i> tình hình là cậu chịu khó nhờ cụ gúc nhá! (nhớ nói chuyện bằng tiếng Tây)
<n2i> tiếng việt cụ không tiếp đâu :D
<vubuntor227> là sao bạn?
<n2i> (/me chỉ có conlap cùi!)
<n2i> hì hì!
<n2i> ý là cậu chịu khó dạo google vậy
<n2i> check trong hardware driver chÆ°a?
<vubuntor227> mình vào system rồi
<vubuntor227> không thấy cái mục hardware
<n2i> system / Admin/hardware ok?
<vubuntor227> Additional driver?
<n2i> :D
<n2i> ủa, 10.10 nó đổi tên à!
<vubuntor227> không có mục đó bạn ơi
<n2i> chắc nó rồi đấy
<n2i> (2 cái ý nghĩa như nhau)
<n2i> Additional driver: Tên này chuẩn hơn
<vubuntor227> mình vào rồi
<vubuntor227> trống trơn hà :D
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> vậy nếu bản netbook nhận được thì bản desktop cũng ở đâu đó thôi
<vubuntor227> thế mình mới không hiểu
<vubuntor227> để thử cài lại Xp rồi load ubuntu lên coi sao
<vubuntor227> mới chuyển sang ubuntu nên gà lắm, bạn thông cảm nha :D
<vubuntor227> @ n2i: bạn có Y!M không, cho mình đi
 * n2i cũng gà lắm, bạn thông cảm nhé! :D
<n2i> no Y!M! pls!
<vubuntor227> :(
 * n2i đang ở mức..gà..lên...mèo thôi! :D
<n2i> Tux|Cold: Vào đây đê!
 * Tux|Cold ếu biết
<Tux|Cold> có bạn trong 4rum lại tự ái
 * Tux|Cold sợ lắm :))
<n2i> ợ, sao lại tự ái?
<n2i> vubuntor227: xài mấy cái ppp thử xem? :-/
<vubuntor227> ppp là cái gì vậy bạn?
<yen-thao> thôi em núp đây bb all
<n2i> point to point protocol
<n2i> viết đúng không nhỉ? :-/
<RCua> ờ
<RCua> đúng rồi
<n2i> yeah!
<n2i> hờ hờ..
<RCua> ptkhanh: chỉ hộ bạn vubuntor227 cài cái backport module cái
<n2i> ầy!
<ptkhanh> RCua: éo biết cái ý :(
<RCua> ptkhanh: clgt?
<RCua> !find linux-modules-backports
<ubot2> RCua: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<RCua> !find linux-modules-backport
<ubot2> RCua: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<RCua> !find linux-backports
<ubot2> RCua: Found: linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-headers-maverick-generic (and 9 others)
<vubuntor956> cho hoi cai hieu ung burn voi
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor227: vô Software Sources
<Tux|Cold> Tab số 3
<RCua> ptkhanh: tìm hộ cho cái nào đó ứng với 10.10 bản mới nhất
<Tux|Cold> mấy dòng đầu stick bằng sạch
<vubuntor956> chỉ giùm mình làm hiệu ứng burn với
<n2i> vubuntor956: cài compiz chưa?
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor956: cài compiz unsupported vô
<vubuntor956> rùi
<vubuntor956> compiz cài rùi
<n2i> ấy, mở hết các kho ra
<vubuntor956> nhưng ko rõ cách chỉnh
<vubuntor956> vô chỗ animation rùi
<vubuntor227> rồi bạn
<n2i> ờ
<vubuntor956> đánh dấu burn rùi nhưng ko đc
<n2i> đúng rồi đó
<n2i> khoan nào
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor956> đánh dấu cả add on animation nữa rùi
<n2i> chọn thẻ cuối cùng của animation và tick vào cái đầu tiên...random effect gì gì đó coi
<n2i> không thì tại mỗi thẻ, ví như close, mini, max...vv add vào burn ấy
<n2i> (sao chẳng ai dịch compiz sang tiếng việt nhỉ?)
<vubuntor956> rùi
<Tux|Cold> n2i: mấy cái đó
<Tux|Cold> đek dịch được
<ptkhanh> n2i: tại có nhiều từ dịch ra dài dòng quá
<vubuntor956> vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor956> bạn hướng dẫn chi tiết đi
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: chỗ animation ý
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: nó có các tab hiệu ứng riêng
<ptkhanh> - thu nhỏ - phóng lớn - đóng cửa sổ
<ptkhanh> mỗi tab này lại chọn được từng hiệu ứng riêng
<vubuntor956> uh
<vubuntor956> rùi
<vubuntor227> có ai giải thích dùm mình cái này không: "Cài ubuntu trong win7 có driver Gobi 2000 -> ubuntu cài xong thì có driver; cài ubuntu trong XP không có driver cho Gobi -> cài xong Ubuntu không thấy Gobi"
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: được chưa
<n2i> hai bản U là khác nhau!
<vubuntor956> chÆ°a
<ptkhanh> ví dụ hiệu ứng tắt chọn tab Close Animation
<vubuntor227> cùng 1 bản luôn bạn à
<vubuntor227> 10.10
<vubuntor956> ừ
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: ở phần Animation Selection
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: dòng đầu tiên, nhắp đúp vào đó
<ptkhanh> chỗ Close Effect chọn Burn
<n2i> bản desk vs net mờ, phải không?
<ptkhanh> mở + đóng 1 cửa sổ mới và test
<vubuntor956> ừ
<vubuntor956> chờ chút coi
<vubuntor227> cùng 1 bản desk 10.10 luôn bạn
<vubuntor227> nhưng có lẽ lúc trước cài bản net trong win7 nên nó cũng nhận Gobi
<n2i> vubuntor227: thử live xem thế nào?
<vubuntor956> chưa đc
<vubuntor956> :(
<n2i> kiểu cài thật ý
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: ko dc à?
<vubuntor956> ừ
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: các hiệu ứng khác vẫn chạy chứ?
<vubuntor956> đánh dấu burn rùi
<vubuntor956> hiệu ứng gì
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor227: google it :)
<n2i> add nó vào
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: có teamview ko?
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor227: Ubuntu is not Windows
<vubuntor227> OK, để mình thử
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: http://download.cnet.com/TeamViewer/3000-7240_4-10398150.html?part=dl-6271747&subj=dl&tag=button
<bksupybot> Title: TeamViewer - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com (at download.cnet.com)
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: tải về, send cái id/pass (private nhá) cho mình :D
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: mình chui vào xem
<vubuntor956> tải về rùi sao
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: hic
<ptkhanh> nhầm bản win
<n2i> :-$
<n2i> hờ hờ..
<vubuntor956> tải về rùi làm gì
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<ptkhanh> tải về, nhắp đúp cài đặt cái file deb ý
<n2i> (mấy bố teamviewer chơi đểu, kéo theo cả mớ wine!)
<ptkhanh> sau đó chạy
<ptkhanh> n2i: ờ :D
<ptkhanh> n2i: nếu qua wine mà chạy ngon thì cũng tốt, đỡ mất công viết lại
<ptkhanh> cái picasa của thằng google cũng chạy wine
<n2i> ờ, công nhận cái này chạy ngon
<vubuntor956> chạy xong sao hả bạn
<n2i> tất nhiên là mấy bố cũng mod rồi mới đưa cho ta
<n2i> chứ ta mờ lấy bản win sang chạy tren wine có khi lại khác
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: alt + F2 rồi gõ vào Teamview để chạy nó
<vubuntor956> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=3035&start=10
<bksupybot> Title: [Help] Hiệu ứng burn trong Applications-Places-System...vv - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor956> cái này hướng dẫn mà ko có hình
<n2i> hô hô
<vubuntor956> ko chạy đc Wrong architecture 'i386'
<vubuntor956> cái software center nó báo thế
<vubuntor956> :(
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: 64bit à :(
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: sorry
<n2i> hờ hờ,
<ptkhanh> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<vubuntor956> uh
<vubuntor956> ẹc
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: tải lại cái kia vậy :D
<vubuntor956> :(
<n2i> (toàn đại gia mò vào #ubuntu-vn)
<vubuntor956> thế cái trên kia hướng dẫn đúng ko
<vubuntor227> yeah, mò toàn bộ
<vubuntor956> sao mình làm theo mà vẫn ko đc
<n2i> vubuntor956: Không cài được sao?
<vubuntor956> thì như hướng dẫn trên topic đó
 * ptkhanh đi mở topic "xếp gạch" chờ giúp bằng Teamviewer
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor956> vẫn ko cài đc hiệu ứng burn
<n2i> vubuntor956: từ từ..
<vubuntor956> thế giờ cài cái teamview đó ah
<n2i> ờ
<Tux|Cold> ptkhanh: có khi phải thêm cái TeamViewer lên /topic nhở
<n2i> cài vào, rồi ptkhanh ẹc min help cho!
 * Tux|Cold bật máy ảo xài TeamViewer
<Tux|Cold> =))
<ptkhanh> Tux|Cold: có bản deb mà
<vubuntor956> cài rùi
<ptkhanh> Tux|Cold: mở ra thì đang ở win cũng giúp được :D
<vubuntor956> cài teamview rùi
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: chạy đi
<vubuntor956> xong sao nữa
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: pm mình cái id/pass
<vubuntor956> đâu rùo
<vubuntor956> hướng dẫn típ đi chớ
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: chạy lên nó có id/pass của máy bạn đấy
<ptkhanh> gửi mình
<n2i> :D
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: private thôi, ko cả room chui vào chơi đấy
<n2i> hí!
<vubuntor956> aloooooooooo
<Tux|Cold> ptkhanh: ngại cài Wine lắm
<ptkhanh> Tux|Cold: cái teamview tự nó có wine sẵn mà =))
<ptkhanh> Tux|Cold: coi như chú ko biết j =))
<ptkhanh> vubuntor956: gửi mình đi :)
 * Tux|Cold không coi thế được
<n2i> vubuntor227: http://www.madox.net/blog/2010/01/06/hp5310m-un2420-wireless-gobi2000-module-in-ubuntu/
 * ptkhanh wine 5GB
<n2i> nhìn đây cũng rợn rợn nhẩy :D
<ptkhanh> gần bằng Windows mie rồi
<vubuntor227> @n2i: mình coi topic này rồi :)
<vubuntor227> đang làm theo nó thử đây mà :)
<n2i> cận thẩn..thăng thiên hố hố
<n2i> oải, mình đánh nhầm dấu kìa, lol
<vubuntor314> chào tất cả ACE ^^
<vubuntor314> Mình mới cài Ubuntu và các thiết lập bộ gõ Scim như hướng dẫn trên 4rum, các hình ảnh nhận được từ hướng dẫn giống y hệt trên máy của minh
<vubuntor314> tuy nhiên, đã cài đặt chế độ gõ VNI mã Unicode nhưng hoàn toàn không gõ được tiếng việt
<n2i> yeah
<n2i> yeah!
<n2i> khuyên là nên xài ibus!
<vubuntor314> ACE nào có kinh nghiệm trong chuyện này, vui lòng giúp mình với
<n2i> hai nữa nên xài telex! :D
<vubuntor314> @@
<n2i> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> ấy, xem một trong 2 cái là ok rồi!
<n2i> khuyên nên xài ibus!
<vubuntor314> mình làm i hệt như link của n2i rùi mà vẫn gõ hok được @@
<n2i> (complete removal Scim)
<n2i> ủa, mới nói là cài scim mà?
<n2i> trên đó là ibus cơ
<n2i> 2 chú này khác nhau
<vubuntor314> à được rồi ^^ cám ơn n2i, mới cài lại ibus ^^
<n2i> @@
<n2i> Siêu nhân!
<n2i> chưa đầy phút đã xong! :D
<n2i> bắt tay cái! mong bạn chia sẻ kinh nghiệm! :D
<vubuntor314> nhầm cái scim và ibus 9ó mà ^^
<n2i> quý hóa quá! hô hô
<vubuntor314> n2i người Bắc à, chỉ người bắc mới nói câu : quý hoá quá ^^
<n2i> không có! /me người Nghệ!
<vubuntor314> thôi, cám ơn nhé, mình vọc tiếp U đây ^^
<n2i> U r Wc! :D
 * Tux|Cold nghệ nhét vào mồm n2i 
 * n2i nhai nhai..phù vàng mặt Tux|Cold :D hô hô
<vubuntor747> co ai k chominh hoi ty
<vubuntor747> minh dang sai ubuntu tren usb
<vubuntor747> minh k biet thiet lap sao de co thu luu lai nhung gi minh cai
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor747> khi minh khoi dong lai la mat het
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor747: dùng usb để cài hay cài vào usb
<vubuntor747> cai vao usb do ban
<vubuntor747> minh cai bang Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.2.0.exe
 * Tux|Cold không biết cái kia là cái gì
<vubuntor747> cai nay ho tro minh cai vao usb do ban
<vubuntor747> minh theo huong dan tren trang ubuntu.com hihi
<Tux|Cold> Không biết là có cái này :D
<Tux|Cold> .g Install Ubuntu to USB
<bkphenny> Tux|Cold: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bksupybot> Title: Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Cold> lol
<vubuntor747> vay minh cai lai nhu cach cua ban la ok ha ban?
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor747: cái đó là cài từ USB vô HDD
<vubuntor747> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor747> minh lam theo cach 2 do ban
<vubuntor747> co cach nao cai vousb de sai tren usb k ban
<vubuntor747> o cung cua minh bi hu roi
<Tux|Cold> http://www.google.com.vn/search?q=install+ubuntu+on+usb
<bksupybot> Title: install ubuntu on usb - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<n2i|Luyen_UT> vubuntor747: xài trên usb thì xài knoppix cho nó lành! :D
<vubuntor747> vay ah
<n2i|Luyen_UT> uhm
<vubuntor747> no co ho tro nhu ubuntu k ban?
<n2i|Luyen_UT> base debian nhÆ° ubuntu
<n2i|Luyen_UT> không thì tạo liveusb nhưng phải chọn chế đọ gì nhỉ, à,ờ..tiếng tây, một từ dài...không nhớ nối! :D
<n2i|Luyen_UT> khi tạo có chọn lựa đó
<n2i|Luyen_UT> xài universal usb installer
<n2i|Luyen_UT> hoặc linuxliveusb creator
<n2i|Luyen_UT> .g linux liveusb creator
<bkphenny> n2i|Luyen_UT: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<n2i> đấy
<vubuntor747> vay ah de minh thu xem sao nha ban
<n2i> .g universal usb installer
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<n2i> ấy
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<n2i> (/me đang xài U trên USB với chế độ đó!)
<vubuntor747> minh dang sai net book nhung hdd bi die nen chuyen qua sai usb hihi
<n2i> giống như xài với máy thật luôn
<n2i> :D
<n2i> bị die luôn á?
<n2i> nguy hiểm nhỉ
<n2i> xài kiểu đó cũng hay, có thể remove, install đủ thứ như máy thật
<n2i> nó lưu mọi thay đổi cần thiết lên ổ usb, với dung lượng đã cho trước!
<n2i> (khi tạo nhớ cho nhiều nhiều nhá!)
<n2i> nếu có cài thêm soft thì lo mà remove mớ cache đi, kẻo hết chỗ
<vubuntor747> cam on cac ban nha
<vubuntor747> deminh lam thu xem hihi
<n2i> @@
<n2i> tưởng thăng thiên òi! hô hô
<vubuntor747> ah minh cai ban linux nao ok vay cacban
<n2i> cái đó ...tùy tâm! :D
<n2i> Linux không như window, tùy trình thôi!
<vubuntor747> minh thay ubuntu sai ok minh cai ubuntu len usb co duoc k vay cac ban?
<n2i> @@
<n2i> đã bảo là ok mà!
<n2i> nhưng usb nhiêu G?
<n2i> của /me 4G
<n2i> tha hồ xài
<vubuntor747> 2G
<n2i> (nhưng cho nó có 1G thôi)
<n2i> + 700M cài = 1.7G
<vubuntor747> 2G chac cung ok chu ban
<n2i> vậy cũng ok rồi
<n2i> 2G thì nên cho nó hết
<vubuntor747> vay ok minh cai thu day hihi
<n2i> khoan
<vubuntor747> sao vay ban?
<n2i> khuyên nên thử knoppix!
<vubuntor747> ok
<n2i> http://www.knopper.net/knoppix-mirrors/index-en.html
<bksupybot> Title: KNOPPIX - Mirrors (at www.knopper.net)
<n2i> mirrors đấy
<n2i> nhớ chọn bản _EN nhé! EN = English!
<n2i> (có lần lấy nhầm bản đan mạch! @@)
<vubuntor747> ok
<vubuntor747> minh dang tai hihi:d
<vubuntor091> hi all
<Tux|Cold> all hi you
<vubuntor091> :)
<vubuntor091> =))
<vubuntor227> sau nhiều lần cài lại thì mình đã hiểu vấn đề rồi
<vubuntor227> @n2i: khi cài ubuntu phải bỏ sim vào khe sim thì khi cài ubuntu mới nhận ra cái card WWAN Gobi
<vubuntor227> cho mình hỏi, là làm sao để đăng nhập vào root từ user
<Tux|Cold> sudo -i
 * Tux|Cold xài sudo cũng được rôi
<Tux|Cold> root làm chi
<vubuntor227> nhưng mình tạo thư mục trong lib/firmware nó không cho
<Tux|Cold> sudo là được mà
<Tux|Cold> (mà tự nhiên vô đó mkdir làm chi ?)
<vubuntor227> thì có cái cần làm mới làm vậy mà :D
<vubuntor227> dùng sudo thì cú pháp sao vậy?
<voldemort248> gõ su > enter > gõ pass > root
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor227: sudo lệnh
<voldemort248> !sudo
<ubot2> sudo cho phép người sử dụng thực thi lệnh như siêu người dùng (root) hoặc người dùng khác, được xác định trong tập tin sudoers. Chi tiết: man sudo (trong terminal).
<vubuntor227> cho mình hỏi backports là gì vậy?
<voldemort248> !backport
<ubot2> Factoid 'backport' not found
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor227: cổng sau
<Tux|Cold> :))
<Tux|Cold> .g ubuntu backports
<bkphenny> Tux|Cold: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<bksupybot> Title: UbuntuBackports - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
 * _5tk ta't voldemort248
<voldemort248> tay dài nhỉ
 * voldemort248 đạp _5tk 
<voldemort248> xem tay dài tới đâu :))
<vubuntor227> n2i ơi chỉ mình cài backports-modules đi
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor227: mở software sources lên
<Tux|Cold> tab số 3
<Tux|Cold> có 4 nút chọn
<Tux|Cold> stick hết cả 4
<vubuntor227> xong rồi bạn
<Tux|Cold> refresh rồi cài
<vubuntor227> stick hết rồi
<vubuntor227> refresh hết luôn rồi
<vubuntor227> :D
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor227: thế thì cài đi ?
<anyoneofus> }ping
<vubuntor227> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules ?
<voldemort248> bật synaptic lên tìm mục backport xem có những gì
<vubuntor002> cho mình hỏi: khi cài ubuntu 10.10. thấy màn hình rung hơi rung mặc dù đã thay đổi tầng số nhưng
<vubuntor002> nó chỉ cho dưới 60HZ
<vubuntor002> làm sao để nó hết rung
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor002: VGA ?
<vubuntor002> mình xài man giga trong boar
<Tux|Cold> ok
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor002: vô terminal
<Tux|Cold> gõ
<Tux|Cold> lspci | grep VGA
<vubuntor002> vậy là xong à!
<vubuntor002> độ phân giải màn hình và tần số nó cho 6 lựa chọn và mặc định luôn
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor002: mình cần xem VGA của bạn loại nào
<Tux|Cold> (giờ VGA on cũng ATI với nVidia hô hô :D)
<vubuntor002> vậy mình chuyển qua ubuntu đây! phiền bạn chờ mình chút
<vubuntor018> lam nhu the nao de lap tai khoan ubuntu one
<vubuntor018> go pass ma khong nhan
<anyoneofus> Pass phải có ký tự hoa, thường và số
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor018: Ubnuntu One có hướng dẫn mà
<voldemort248> đăng kí tài khoản trên launchpad.net ấy
<voldemort248> lấp như lập địa chỉ mail bình thườn
<vubuntor308> xin hỏi lại: cách chỉnh tầng số của màn hình trong ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor018> Password must be at least 8 characters long, and must contain at least one number and an upper case letter.
<vubuntor018> gom 8kitu dai
<vubuntor018> phai gom 1con so
<vubuntor018> khong dang ky duoc
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor018: you wrong :D
<vubuntor018> ?
<Tux|Cold> làm lại thoai
<Tux|Cold> đúng thì sẽ được
<vubuntor018> ?
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor308: cho mình xin cái thông số VGA
<vubuntor308> dùng lệnh gì để biết
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor308: lspci | grep VGA
<vubuntor308> để mình gõ vào
<vubuntor018> khong duoc
<vubuntor018> huong dan lai di
<vubuntor308> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Tux|Cold> in tèo
<vubuntor018> bb
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor308: ok.
<Tux|Cold> vậy giờ làm theo hướng dẫn ở đây
<Tux|Cold> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Cold> mục "Những rắc rối thường gặp
<vubuntor308> vậy phải làm gì nữa đây
<vubuntor308> mình đang xem hướng dẫn
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor308: làm theo hướng dẫn
<Tux|Cold> vậy thôi
<vubuntor308> mình đánh dòng lệnh  Xorg -configure thì nó hiện như sau Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0     If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock     and start again.   Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support       at http://wiki.x.org  for help.    ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<bksupybot> Title: X.Org Wiki - Home (at wiki.x.org)
<Tux|Cold> vubuntor308: bạn đọc kĩ hướng dẫn chưa
<vubuntor227> cho mình hỏi về cài đặt ubuntu trên ổ cứng
<vubuntor227> ổ cứng mình đã phân vùng 80g để cài windows lúc trước
<vubuntor227> giờ mình muốn cài ubuntu lên phân vùng này
<vubuntor227> chọn cài nhưng báo lỗi "No root file system is defined"
<vubuntor227> giúp mình cái này với
<t8ax> !install | vubuntor227
<ubot2> vubuntor227: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor227
<ubot2> vubuntor227: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> đọc tài liệu đê
<vubuntor227> ý mình hỏi là hiện nay phân vùng 80g của mình
<vubuntor227> muốn cài thì phải xóa là định dạng lại à?
<vubuntor227> trong tut thì ghi là dung lượng trống
<vubuntor227> mình không hiểu chỗ này
<t8ax> xóa phân vùng đó đi là thành fân vùng trống
<t8ax> :D
<t8ax> nếu bạn ko muốn giữ lại dữ liệu thì cứ xóa đi rồi cài vô
<vubuntor227> mình cho phân vùng 80g sang Ext4 luôn được không bạn
<vubuntor937> chao moi nguoi
<nobawk> vubuntor227: sao ko?
<nobawk> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor937> lan dau minh tham gia thi caho hoi thoi
<vubuntor937> co gi ma ban hoi sao khong
<vubuntor937> :(
<nobawk> vubuntor937: hỏi bạn vubuntor227 mà?
<vubuntor937> sorry
<vubuntor227> à máy mình ram 1g thì cần swap là bao nhiêu vậy bạn?
<nobawk> vubuntor227: 2G
<vubuntor227> mình trích 2g từ 80g ra rồi, 78g mình cho là ext4
<vubuntor227> nhưng 2g free còn lại mình chọn mà nút add không sáng thì làm sao mình cho nó thành swap được bi giờ
<vubuntor584> xin giup do
<vubuntor584> ubuntu one
<vubuntor584> khong lap duoc tai khoan
<vubuntor584> minh moi dung
<t8ax> nó báo lỗi gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor584> khong lap duoc
<vubuntor584> minh dat pass no cu bao loi
<vubuntor584> minh cai teamview roi
<vubuntor584> help me
<t8ax> đặt pass báo lỗi
<t8ax> thì hiểu rồi :D
<t8ax> pass phải bao gồm 1 chữ in Hoa, 1 chữ thường và 1 số
<t8ax> vd nhÆ° PassLaNhuVay123 <==
<vubuntor584> ?
<t8ax> hiểu ko?
<vubuntor584> cu the hon minh khong hieu
<t8ax> ko hiểu tiếng Việt à :D
<vubuntor584> hieu roi
<t8ax> vâng lập lại thử :D
<vubuntor584> minh thu nha
<t8ax> ok làm thiệt đi :D
<vubuntor937> moi tap tanh cai ubuntu cung hay ho qua
<vubuntor937> mat toi 2 ngay moi vo ra la cai no cung rat don gian
<vubuntor937> software cua no du ca ma minh cu di tim linh tinh
<t8ax> lúc đầu dùng ai cũng vậy mà ;)
<bulubuloa> :">
<vubuntor937> moi dau cai ca buoi toi khong lam noi cai theme.den kho
<vubuntor937> :D
<vubuntor367> có ai ở đó ko a?
<t8ax> ko có
<vubuntor584> phan mem nao co the giam sat toc do va dung luong mang
<vubuntor937> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor937> xem phim ma phu de no bi loi font thi giai quyet the nao nhi
<vubuntor937> cho them font tieng viet vao co het khong
<vubuntor148> em xai pentium4 the cai ubuntu dc ko
<vubuntor584> co cong cu nao cat mang cac may khac khong
<vubuntor584> mang minh cham lam
<vubuntor148> tra loi le gium em
<bulubuloa> @584tuxcut, kìm bấm, kéo, đao, búa
<vubuntor649> Cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để nghe dựoc nhac trên Ubuntu
<bulubuloa> @649 cài các gói khi cậu chạy nhạc mà nó yêu cầu đó
<vubuntor584> cho link tai tuxcutduoc khong  ?
<RCua> sudo apt-get install tuxcut
<vubuntor148> anh tra loi cai ji` the
<bulubuloa> @148: máy cậu ram = bao nhiêu
<vubuntor584> khong tai duoc bao loi Unable to locate package tuxcut
<vubuntor584> tuxcut
<vubuntor584> do
<RCua> !find tuxcut
<ubot2> RCua: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<RCua> !find tux-cut
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ubot2> RCua: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<RCua> okay, vậy không rõ, google đi
<vubuntor420> facebook bi chặn rồi
<vubuntor420> vượt rào bằng cách nào đây anh em?
<vubuntor040> a lô
<vubuntor040> có ai ko
<vubuntor886> khong hien ubuntu software center
<vubuntor886> ?
<vubuntor886> co ai khong
<vubuntor649> huong dan mình cach su dung IRC trên pigin
<Geek|met> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<Geek|met> bulubuloa: <= ten nay vo day chac khong duoc yen lanh
<bulubuloa> :-s
<n2i> bulubuloa: Chẳng mấy khi thấy nc nhỉ :D
<Geek|met> n2i: me no
<Geek|met> ve que ma den nhu chi
<Geek|met> cho
<Geek|met> con em dek bik gi format ca o cung
<Geek|met> me
<Geek|met> gio cai lai
<Geek|met> dau qua
<t8ax> =))
<Geek|met> t8ax: share /me cai mang
<bulubuloa> ko biet j mà format dc cả ôi :-ss
<bulubuloa> đáng sợ
<Geek|met> me no
<Geek|met> tuc deo chiu dk
<n2i> hô hố
<vubuntor214> chao cac ban
<Geek|met> !hi
 * t8ax cười khinh nhìn Geek|met 
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<t8ax> hí hí..
 * Geek|met dap t8ax
<vubuntor214> ban nao giup minh cai unikey cho ubuntu duoc khong
<Geek|met> minh dang cai dey
<t8ax> !ibus | vubuntor214
<ubot2> vubuntor214: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<Geek|met> huhu
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<long> haynhi
<t8ax> Geek|met, format là nhiu porn nó mất hết hả =p~
<Geek|met> uwaf
<Geek|met> long: <= ten nao dey??
<long> new
<Geek|met> me cai het lai tu dau thi phai tai den 2GB
<t8ax> hố hố
<t8ax> 2G chắc mình down chưa tới 1 tiếng :-"
 * Geek|met nhin deu t8ax
<n2i> tải một mạch thìa không đến
<n2i> nhưng mớ soft vừa tải vừa làm thì chắc cũng lâu êys
<t8ax> mới down xong 500Mb film
<t8ax> hí hí
<Geek|met> me
<Geek|met> dau qua
<Geek|met> dau eo chiu dk
<bulubuloa> uống thuốc độc cho nhanh ... khỏi đau đớn :">
 * Geek|met tat tat bulubuloa
<vubuntor214> co cach nao tang toc cho ubuntu khong
<n2i> vubuntor214: cài tuneup 2011 vào @@
<n2i> .g tuneup 2011 mediafire.com
<n2i> :D
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.filestube.com/t/tuneup+2011+mediafire
<bksupybot> Title: tuneup 2011 mediafire - download - (103 files) (at www.filestube.com)
<Geek|met> acwj
<Geek|met> vubuntor214: dap cai may la nhanh lien
<n2i> WIN kìa!
<n2i> :D
<NamkingWIN> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Một hệ điều hành dựa trên nền Debian GNU/Linux rất tuyệt vời. Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu.com. Trang của Ubuntu Việt Nam: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org . Đọc thêm thông tin tại đây : http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com.)
<vubuntor537> co cach nao viet hoa ubuntu khong a
<vubuntor537> 10.10
<RCua> chưa kịp trả lời
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor884> alo
<n2i> a....men
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor884> làm cửa sổ trong suốt thế nào nhỉ
<n2i> mua kính về lắp vào @@
<n2i> vubuntor884: :D đùa đó!xài compiz là trong vắt được hết á!
<vubuntor884> uh
<vubuntor884> hướng dẫn mình với
<n2i> cài compiz rồi vào trong mục opacity ấy
<vubuntor884> rùi
<vubuntor884> sao nữa
<n2i> chọn new
<vubuntor884> làm gì có new
<n2i> nhớ chọn window values trước nhá, kéo lên
<n2i> từ từ, cho cái pic
<vubuntor884> window value ở đâu
<vubuntor884> ko có
<n2i> từ từ
<vubuntor884> uh
<n2i> đang up ảnh
<n2i> 8FiVz.jpg (JPEG Image, 1280x800 pixels) <http://i.imgur.com/8FiVz.jpg>
<n2i> vubuntor884: thử đi
<vubuntor884> thử thế nào
<vubuntor884> thấy hình ko hiểu
<vubuntor884> hình có hướng dẫn đâu
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor884> hướng dẫn cụ thể đi
<n2i> vào đó, chỗ opacity ấy
<vubuntor884> rùi
<n2i> chọn new
<vubuntor884> có chỗ binding với misc option chứ có new đâu
<vubuntor884> :((
<n2i> chụp cái pic gửi coi nó thế nào?
<n2i> 10.10 à?
<vubuntor884> uh
<n2i> t8ax: !!!!1
<t8ax> wtf?
<n2i> sụp pọt compiz ! :D
<n2i> 3GRnb.jpg (JPEG Image, 1280x800 pixels) <http://i.imgur.com/3GRnb.jpg>
<vubuntor884> sao
<vubuntor884> http://i.imgur.com/2AgY4.png
<n2i> trông không giống thế sao?
<vubuntor884> hình đó
<n2i> không có nút new á?
<vubuntor884> coi hình đó
<n2i> đó
<n2i> giờ kéo cái active opacity xuống
<n2i> Chỗ window match là cái nào muốn áp dụng effect đó
<vubuntor884> xuống mấy
<n2i> tùy
<n2i> thích trong bao nhiêu thì kéo xuống tầm ấy
<n2i> :D
<n2i> kéo xuống 0 đi! :D
<n2i> trong vắt!
<n2i> (không thấy gì luôn! :D)
<n2i> từng bị rồi!
<n2i> ủa, khoan
<n2i> bên thẻ bindings nó thế nào?
<vubuntor884> ko trong đc
<n2i> t8ax: xác nhận 10.10 compiz cái
<n2i> nó trông thế nào?
<vubuntor884> nó chỉ có hướng dẫn nút super + o thui
 * n2i xài 10.04
<vubuntor884> chờ chút
<n2i> thấy khác nhẩy
<vubuntor884> cho cái hình
<n2i> t8ax: xác nhận 10.10 compiz cái
<t8ax> đang ngồi kiếm cái gì share file giữa đt và laptop qua wifi
<vubuntor884> http://i.imgur.com/SJLXF.png
<vubuntor884> đó
<vubuntor884> làm chi có new
<vubuntor884> đâu rùi
<n2i> BdhrD.png (PNG Image, 992x582 pixels) - Scaled (82%) <http://i.imgur.com/BdhrD.png>
<n2i> trông khác nhỉ
<n2i> t8ax: !
<RCua> giữ alt chỉ lên cửa sổ kéo cái cuộn xuống
<n2i> ồ
<n2i> giờ nó còn có cả vụ bật và tắt nữa à
<n2i> vubuntor884: làm như hồi nãy bên misc,options ấy
<n2i> xong rồi nhấn tổ hợp Window +o
<vubuntor884> đánh dấu bên opaci với bright ness nữa ah
<n2i> vubuntor884: làm như hồi nãy bên misc,options ấy
<GeekComp> /msg
<vubuntor884> đâu rùi
<vubuntor884> hướng dẫn típ đi
<GeekComp> vubuntor884: sao ban?
<vubuntor401> hi
<vubuntor401> cho hoi cai
<GeekComp> hello
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor401> ban oi sao cai dia cai win cua m bo vo no k  tu chay duoc a, minh tim mai va da thu tat ca cac file co trong do deu k the cai dat duoc , vay no lam sao cai, m thay nhan vien cai duoc ma m hoi no k chi
<GeekComp> vubuntor401: bon minh ko support cho Windows
<GeekComp> ban vo 4rum khac nha
<vubuntor401> m thay dia ubuntu bo vo la cai duoc sau no kho cai bay
<kid__> vubuntor401: /j #windows
<hung> register 123456 lab.ubuntu@gmail.com
<Geek|google> /msg nickserv
<nguyenthientam1> You have taken steps in ensuring that your registrations are not exploited.
<vubuntor736> cho mình hỏi , bản Debian 5.0.7 stable dùng kde 3.5 đúng k nhỉ :D
<vubuntor736> alô
<vubuntor736> cho mình hỏi , bản Debian 5.0.7 stable dùng kde 3.5 đúng k nhỉ
<afterlastangel> .g asdasd
<bkphenny> afterlastangel: http://asdasd.net/
<bksupybot> Title: asdasd.net (at asdasd.net)
<vubuntor911> \nick UIT
<UIT> _Tux_: cho mình hỏi là làm thế nào để chống phân mảnh phân vùng ổ cứng ntfs trên ubuntu?
<RCua_> đó là chuyện của windows
<UIT> nhưng mà mình sử dụng ubuntu vẫn có phân vùng ntfs mà, đâu phải hoàn toàn là ext4 đâu
<UIT> cái ext4 thì không bị phân mảnh chứ cái ntfs nó vẫn phân mảnh chứ
<RCua_> nếu ghi vào
<UIT> RCua_: nói chuyện huề tiền quá
<n2i|Away> Cái đó chuyện của windows! yep!
<RCua_> thực tế là như vậy
<RCua_> cần thì khởi động vào windows mà defrag
<RCua_> đồ của windows tất nhiên sẽ dùng tôt hơn với các thứ của windows
<RCua_> mà đằng nào nếu giữ lại phân vùng ntfs thì chắc chắn vẫn còn windows cơ mà
<UIT> RCua: chia tay em windows mấy tháng rồi, đừng nhắt lại chuyện cũ
<UIT> đã dứt khoát chia tay nhất quyết không quay lại
<voldemort248> UIT, thiệt k0 ?
<n2i|Away> :D
<UIT> voldemort248: 100%
<voldemort248> thề k0 quay lại đá đít bác bil
<voldemort248> ok, good job
 * voldemort248 chờ you cài wine, wine trick, play on linux
<RCua> vậy thì copy data sang ổ khác mà chuyển nó qua ext4
<UIT> mà công nhận là từ hồi sài U thì máy ít lỗi hơn
<RCua> :-\
<UIT> phá như giặc mà chưa thấy  vấn đề nào đáng sợ cả
<UIT> mình chỉ có 2 phân vùng 1 ext4 chứa hđh, chứa dữ liệu
<voldemort248> sờ vào ubuntu, linux thì chịu khó compile, build thì máy mới chạy nhẹ, ổn định dc
<RCua> vậy còn ntfs kia ở đâu ra? :-\
<UIT> ổ chứa hđh có 30Gb ah, còn ổ kia tới 60Gb/180Gb
<voldemort248> lolz, dồn phân vùng lại cài /tmp ra phân vùng riêng
<UIT> 1 ổ chứa dữ liệu là ntfs
<voldemort248> RCua, bác phải khuyên là dùng brtfs ấy, ext4 chán òm
<RCua> vậy copy nó qua chỗ khác mà format lại nó thôi
<RCua> :-\
<UIT> cái ext4 có cái vui là mỗi lần down 1 file j đó nặng là nó cấp phát bộ nhớ khá chậm
<UIT> có lẽ đó là nhược điểm của ext4
<UIT> còn brtfs là cái j vậy
 * RCua down file to oành chả sao
<n2i|Away> ờ
<UIT> thì có sao đâu
<n2i|Away> file có >3G
<UIT> lúc nó cấp phát vùng nhớ xong thì bình thường
<UIT> nhưng lúc đang cấp phát là nó treo ổ cứng
<vubuntor351> cho em hỏi muốn ẩn ổ đĩa trong ubuntu thì phải làm như thế nao?
<n2i|Away> @@
<RCua> đấy là câp phát vùng nhớ à? :-\
<UIT> không tạm gọi là cấp phát đi
<vubuntor351>  cho em hỏi muốn ẩn ổ đĩa trong ubuntu thì phải làm như thế nào?
<RCua> vậy há :-\
<UIT> chính xác phải nói là cấp cho nó 1 vùng nhớ thứ cấp (hdd ) - nơi để lưu file
<RCua> vậy hén :-\
<RCua> ngôn từ cao siêu qué
 * RCua bò đi
<UIT> đó là đối với DTA còn mí cái khác mình chưa thử
<UIT> không biết có bị thế không
<voldemort248> chậc, chả lẽ lại như bạn đi thử debian squeeze ?
<vubuntor351>  cho em hỏi muốn ẩn ổ đĩa trong ubuntu thì phải làm như thế nao?
<UIT> mấy ngày hôm này có ai vào trang này  http://ppa.launchpad.net đc không?
<bksupybot> Title: Index of / (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<UIT> mình update mà không đc
<voldemort248> uit cài apt-fast vào
<voldemort248> .g install apt-fast site ubuntu-vn.org
<UIT> uhm để thử xem thế nào
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://tntonly.co.cc/?m=201011
<voldemort248> tìm trên forum ấy
<n2i|Away> .g zxc232 tăng tốc cài đặt ubuntu apt-fast
<bkphenny> n2i|Away: http://zxc232.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/
 * voldemort248 sờ năn n2i  :D
<voldemort248> away rồi mà
<n2i> just Away
<vubuntor871> chao ban minh muon hoi 1 chuyen ve su dung giao dien dong lenh cua ubuntu
<voldemort248> .g tài liệu cho người mới dùng ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_cho_ng%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Di_m%E1%BB%9Bi_d%C3%B9ng_Ubuntu
<vubuntor871> minh dnag dung ban ubuntu 10.10 nhung khi cai dat xong no chi hien ra giao dien do hoa vay muon chuyen sang giao dien dong lenh thi phai lam the nao?
<n2i> biết cái gì là terminal không?
<voldemort248> ctrl + alt + f1
<n2i> không thì ctrl + alt+ f1 thử đi
<UIT> có phím tắt ak
<voldemort248> hay mở accessories > terminal
<voldemort248> có
<UIT> nhÆ° voldermort ak
<n2i> ctrl + alt + t
<voldemort248> dang đồ họa nhảy sang DOS thì bám ctrl alt f1
<UIT> vô đó phá rất chi là vui :D
<voldemort248> quay về gui thì gõ ctrl alt f7
<vubuntor871> uk de minh thu xem
<vubuntor871> thanks
<vubuntor871> khong duoc ban oi.Minh muon khi khoi dong len la may vao luon giao dien dong lenh do cai nay thi can phai sua gi khong?
<vubuntor871> dang dung ban live cd nen khong biet sua the nao ca,ban thong cam
<n2i> cho xin tiếng việt bợn ơi!
<t8ax> chắc bạn này muốn cài Ubuntu Server :|
<n2i> chắc thế :D
<vubuntor871> dung roi do
<t8ax> núp
<n2i> hơ hơ
 * n2i lủi...
<n2i> vậy kiếm bản server mà cài
<n2i> hoặc remove hết mớ xserver đi
<voldemort248> http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?p=24759781#post24759781
<bksupybot> Title: Intel Celeron 925 bỗng xuất hiện trong các laptop Dell và Acer - vozForums (at vozforums.com)
<vubuntor871> nhung ban server  64 bit minh khong cai duoc o may ao
<n2i> @@
<n2i> Xài máy thật đê
<voldemort248> tham thía
<vubuntor871> lam de tai thoj chu co biet dung ubuntu dau ban
<voldemort248> đọc kĩ wiki là được mà
<voldemort248> .g sổ tay ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://get4share.com/forum/free-download-so-tay-ubuntu-6-06-1-a-1253.html
<bksupybot> Title: Sổ tay Ubuntu 6.06.1 (at get4share.com)
<vubuntor871> :((
<vubuntor871> quen dung window gio lam cai nay vuong mac nhieu thu qua
<voldemort248> :((
<voldemort248> con khoc' loc' nhieu` :P
<voldemort248> xin thay` doi? de` tai` di
<vubuntor871> minh chi vuong cai chuyen sang giao dien dong lenh thoi con cac lenh khac thi oke roj
<n2i> thì bảo rồi mà
<t8ax> !bot | vubuntor871
<ubot2> vubuntor871: Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<n2i> ctrl + alt + f1 còn gì
<vubuntor871> bam khong ra gi ca
<n2i> bấm kiểu tổ hợp
<n2i> không thì bật terminal lên
<vubuntor871> terminal thi minh biet vay khong co cach nao chuyen sang duoc nua ak ban?
<UIT> có phải cái trang  http://ppa.launchpad.net đang cập nhật lại không? mình chạy nó báo not found!
<bksupybot> Title: Index of / (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<UIT> bksupybot: ??
<n2i> :D
<UIT> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/extra/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/extra/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<RCua> ra cái index
<RCua> chắc chờ vài bưuax
<vubuntor838> thanh taskbar trong ubuntu cua minh bi an mat roi ,vay gio lam sao de hien thi lai duoc,cac ban giup minh voi
<n2i> alt+f2: gnome-panel
<n2i> mất cả 2 cái à?
<vubuntor838> co cai duoi ko ha,vay gio lam sao hien thi duoc hen
<n2i> chuột phải vào cái dưới, chọn new panel
<vubuntor838> sao lick chuot phai ko thay new panel
<vubuntor215> hú hú
<vubuntor215> có ai đây không?
<n2i> chuột phải vào không có gì sao?
<vubuntor215> _Tux_: em có đó không?
<n2i> Có tazan tới! :D
<vubuntor838> um,anh giup dum voi
<vubuntor215> tui ducgiang_8888 đây
<vubuntor215> cho hỏi cái! có ai ban cái id của tôi không?
<vubuntor838> sao lick chuot phai no hien set background destop ha.
<n2i> vubuntor838: chụp ảnh lúc chuột phải vào panel rồi up lên coi cái
<vubuntor215> sao không vô được irc bằng pidgin thế?
<_Tux_> vubuntor215: hehe
<n2i> hì, anh Giang à! :D
<_Tux_> acc bị ban rồi
<n2i> (/me tự tát mình!)
<_Tux_> vubuntor215: anh xài nick khác xem
<n2i> hô hô
<vubuntor215> _Tux_: trời
<vubuntor215> sao lại thế?
<n2i> vubuntor838: chuột phải vào chỗ khác đi
<vubuntor215> sao lại bị ban là sao hả _Tux_ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor215: cái này em chịu
<_Tux_> anh thử change ip rồi vô lại coi
<vubuntor215> _Tux_: thế có biết ai làm cái việc này được không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor215: ai biết được
<_Tux_> IP nào đó bị ban
<vubuntor215> _Tux_: anh bị ban ip òi! đổi nick cũng không ăn thua
<_Tux_> VN mình UP động
<_Tux_> IP*
<vubuntor215> thế mới cáy chứ
<_Tux_> phải ai thì chịu :D
<n2i> vubuntor838: chưa được à?
<vubuntor838> lam sao de minh chup hinh roi dua hinh vao day duoc hen.
<vubuntor215> ta mà biết được tên nào thì cứ liệu hồn
<n2i> không cần đâu
<n2i> thử lại đi, tại vì trên panel có các applet
<vubuntor838> de em xem lai xem.
<n2i> cậu chưa chuột phải đúng panel
<vubuntor215> _Tux_: ờ nhỉ
<n2i> mới đúng các applet
<vubuntor215> thế thử khởi động cái modem xem sao
<vubuntor215> nhưng nhớ là mấy nay có mất điện đâu
<n2i> vubuntor838: Chuột phải tiếp
<n2i> thấy cái nào remove from panel được thì remove
<n2i> không remove được thì unlock rồi remove :D
<n2i> và lặp lại
<vubuntor838> minh lick chuot phai duoc roi,no hien add to panel roi hien ra danh sach ,vay minh chon cai nao hen?
<n2i> không
<n2i> add to panel là add thêm các applet
<n2i> remove hết applet là "lòi" panel ra, lúc ấy mới chuột phải vào panel được
<vubuntor838> vay gio lam sao de hien thanh taskbar giong trong windown vay do,ko biet sao hen?
<n2i> dùng quen rồi thì không cần thiết
<n2i> cái đó nhanh thôi
<vubuntor838> um.
<n2i> giờ muốn 2 panle hay 1 panel?
<vubuntor838> 2 cai luon.
<n2i> ờ, thế thì làm như /me nói đí
<vubuntor838> um.
<voldemort248> !gnome-reset
<ubot2> Factoid 'gnome-reset' not found
<voldemort248> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor658> hi chao cac ban
<n2i> hô hô
<n2i> bảo reset gnome lun á?
<vubuntor658> cho minh hoi lam cach nao de chay 2 con server ubuntu song song cung cong 80?
<voldemort248> .g g chung cổng 80 cho 2 server
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://daihai.vn/download_baogia.php
<nobawk1> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<vubuntor838> em lam thanh taskbar hien lai duoc rui,cam on may anh nhieu lam lam..
<voldemort248> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<voldemort248> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-04
<vubuntor079> hi
<vubuntor079> chào tất cả các bạn
<vubuntor079> có ai biết chỉ dùm mình khi khởi động ubuntu nó sẽ tự động khởi động skype và login vào
<vubuntor079> giống như bên windows vậy, kg cần phải gõ lại user name và pass
<Cak3u0t> vubuntor079: màn hình load đầu tiên có tùy chọn đó mà
<vubuntor079> ý mình là khi ubuntu khởi động xong là skype tự bật lên và login luôn,
<Cak3u0t> cái đó là cho skype vào starup
<vubuntor079> ừ, đúng rồi, bạn nào biết chỉ mình với, mới tìm  hiểu ubuntu nên còn 2 lúa lắm, xin chỉ giúp
<Cak3u0t> giờ nè
<Cak3u0t> vào system > pref > starup app
<Cak3u0t> chọn add
<Cak3u0t> điền thông số vào nuh7 sau
<Cak3u0t> name : Skype
<Cak3u0t> command : skype
<Cak3u0t> comment : Skype Internet Telephony
<Cak3u0t> rồi bấm add
<Cak3u0t> vubuntor079: làm đi
<vubuntor079> cám ơn, để mình thử
<vubuntor094> minh co mot van de mong cac ban giup cho
<vubuntor094> minh khong tim duoc file menu.lst trong grub
<vubuntor094> minh muon thay doi thu tu boot de khong phai chon window moi khi khoi dong
<vubuntor079> hi, ban ơi, kg có mục starup
<vubuntor079> ubuntu mình la phien bản G OS, nguyen bản là ubuntu 8.04
<vubuntor079> có ai biết về phiên bản này kg xin chỉ dùm
<Cak3u0t> mục startup application là có lâu rồi mà
<vubuntor094> cac ban oi
<vubuntor094> ko ai noi j vay
<vubuntor094> minh doc tren mang nhung lam ko duoc
<vubuntor079> nhưng sao máy mình tìm hoài kg có ta, có cách nào cài thêm kg bạn
<vubuntor094> co ban nao bit xin chi minh voi
<Cak3u0t> vubuntor094: xài grub2 phải ko
<Cak3u0t> đang xài ubuntu mấy vậy
<vubuntor079> minh sử dụng bản G OS, phiên bản này mới ra được sửa đổ từ phiên bản 8.04 của ubuntu, công ty bắt buộc sử dụng bản này
<vubuntor094> minh dung ubuntu 10.10
<Cak3u0t> vubuntor094: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Cak3u0t> coi kĩ cái này đi
<vubuntor094> uhm
<Cak3u0t> hướng dẫn đầy đủ
<Cak3u0t> nobawk: có biết bản g os ko
<nobawk> Cak3u0t: bảng os sao?
<Cak3u0t> nobawk: bản gos
<nobawk> ko biết :3
<Cak3u0t> phát triển của 8.04
<nobawk> .g gos
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.thinkgos.com/
<Cak3u0t> http://www.thinkgos.com/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems (at www.thinkgos.com)
<bksupybot> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems (at www.thinkgos.com)
<vubuntor079> hi, mi2ng đang sử dụng bản G OS nè
<vubuntor079> sài củng được lắm
<vubuntor079> tốc độ nhanh
<vubuntor079> ổn định
<nobawk> 8.04 chắc vẫn còn đang dùng grub 1
<Cak3u0t> vubuntor079: thử tìm mấy mục # coi có startup app ko
<vubuntor079> kg có
<vubuntor079>  cái này thì tìm rồi
<Cak3u0t> gos 3.1 hả
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor079> em đang xem phần dịch vụ xem có cài thêm vào được kg
<nobawk> .g gos startup program
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.brothersoft.com/downloads/startup.html
<bksupybot> Title: Startup Free Download (at www.brothersoft.com)
<Cak3u0t> .g gos startup app
<bkphenny> Cak3u0t: http://startupmeme.com/gos-mac-like-linux-distro-with-myspace-features-built-in/
<bksupybot> Title: gOS Mac like Linux Distro with MySpace Features Built In! | Startup Meme - The Unofficial Web Guide (at startupmeme.com)
<vubuntor079> http://www.thinkgos.com/company/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems (at www.thinkgos.com)
<Cak3u0t> http://www.thinkgos.com/gos/download.html
<bksupybot> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems (at www.thinkgos.com)
<Cak3u0t> vubuntor079: đang xài bản này hả
<vubuntor079> hi, may anh xem thu startup trong ubuntu khoi ng bằng lệnh thế nào, đưa em cái lênh em khởi đ65ng xem ok kg
<vubuntor079> tui là người đang sài bản G OS đây
<nobawk> ?
<Cak3u0t> đa nhân cách
<vubuntor718> hi all
<vubuntor718> nho cac pro giup minh voi
<vubuntor718> loi nay la loi gi khac phuc ra sao
<vubuntor718> dpkg: error processing OOO320_m18_native_packed-1_en-US.9502/DEBS/desktop-integration/openoffice.org3.2-debian-menus_3.2-9502_all.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  OOO320_m18_native_packed-1_en-US.9502/DEBS/desktop-integration/openoffice.org3.2-debian-menus_3.2-9502_all.deb
<nobawk> vubuntor718: nó báo ko tìmt hấy filekìa
<vubuntor154> Cho mình hỏi, có thể dùng Ubuntu, Fedora trên cùng 1 USB được không?
<vubuntor154> bản LiveCD thôi
<nobawk> hmm, chắc ko đc :3
<vubuntor154> Mình muốn cài  Ubuntu từ USB, nhưgn làm thế nào để vmware nó boot từ usb bây giờ?
<nobawk> vubuntor154: hmmm, dùng vmware thì usb làm gì cho mệt
<nobawk> sao ko trỏ thẳng đến file .iso :3
<vubuntor154> mình muốn test xem có cài đựoc ubuntu trên vmware, đỡ phải khởi động lại máy
<nobawk> cài đc
<nobawk> ko cần phảidùng usb
<vubuntor154> không, nhầm. Ý mình là muốn cài đặt Ubuntu từ USB trên máy ảo trước rồi sau đó cài trên máy thật
<vubuntor154> Mình bị hỏng ổ CD
<C4NoC> máy ảo thì cứ file iso mà cài
<C4NoC> máy thật thì dùng usb
<vubuntor128> driver Wifi acer 5541???
<vubuntor128> driver Wifi acer 5541???
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> vubuntor128: lspci
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor128
<ubot2> vubuntor128: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor161> alo
<vubuntor161> co ai ko ah
<vubuntor908> co ai o do k
<vubuntor908> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor908> trong Ubunu 10.0.4 muon su dung YH thi lam ntn
<ptkhanh> vubuntor908: dùng empathy sẵn có ở Menu -> Internet
<ptkhanh> vubuntor908: hoặc cài mở Software Center -> cài thêm Pidgin
<ptkhanh> vubuntor908: chỉ hỗ trợ wc và voice với Gtalk
<vubuntor161> alo
<vubuntor161> moi nguoi cho hỏi là
<vubuntor161> muốn add thêm user và group cho 1 file
<vubuntor161> thì xài lệnh gì
<nobawk> vubuntor161: ko thêm user và group cho file đc
<nobawk> vubuntor161: chỉ chuyển quyền sở hữ đc thôi :3
<C4NoC> được chứ
<C4NoC> đọc acl đi
<nobawk> ờ há
<nobawk> C4NoC: mặc định đâu có đc
<C4NoC> giờ nó enable mặc định khi mount rồi
<C4NoC> nobawk: cùng lắm là nó chưa cài mấy command đó thôi
<nobawk> ờ há :3
 * nobawk chả biết gì alc, bò đi
<vubuntor161> tại trong samba
<vubuntor161> em thấy nó có phần add dc nhìu user và group
<vubuntor161> mà ko bít lệnh ji
<ptkhanh> ubot2: setfacl, getfacl
<ubot2> ptkhanh: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ptkhanh> nhầm
<ptkhanh> vubuntor161: setfacl đọc man cái này
<C4NoC> .g file access list linux
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.suse.de/~agruen/acl/linux-acls/online/
<bksupybot> Title: POSIX Access Control Lists on Linux (at www.suse.de)
<C4NoC> vubuntor161: đọc cái kia đi
<vubuntor445> may anh ơi cho em hỏi là bên window có "Magnifier" để phóng to điểm di chuyển chuột vào vậy U có không
<Geek|google> vubuntor445: co
<vubuntor445> cho nao vay anh
<zj3t3mju> !info orca
<ubot2> zj3t3mju: Package orca does not exist in maverick
<zj3t3mju> :|
<GeekComp> vubuntor445: ban thu tim menu Ung dung->Ho tro truy cap-> Bo dic va phong to man hinh
<vubuntor445> troi oi anh xai tieng viet nhi
<GeekComp> vubuntor445: ec
<GeekComp> ban tu dich di
<vubuntor445> oh
<zinzin> }hi all
<vubuntor051> chào anh em
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor051> ai cho hỏi ubuntu có phần mềm nào thay thế tốt cho microsoft visio  kg,
<vubuntor051> nếu đọc được cả máy file visio luôn thì càng good
<vubuntor051> hi, sao kg có anh em nào giúp mình thế nhỉ
<C4NoC> visio?
<C4NoC> vubuntor051: để làm gì với cái đó?
<vubuntor167> Làm sao để tra từ điển chuyên ngành trên Ubuntu vậy mấy anh?
<vubuntor167> từ CR
<C4NoC> cài goldendict vào
<C4NoC> rồi add từ điển cho nó
<vubuntor167> em dò bằng stardict vào nó dò không được:(
<vubuntor167> Carriage return
<vubuntor167> ?
<vubuntor167> dò bằng stardict
<vubuntor167> hẻm hiểu lên google càng bó tay hơn:(
<vubuntor051> mình đang sử dụng xp, giờ chuyển qua ubuntu, mình cần phần mềm thay thế micorsoft visio, ai biết xin chỉ dùm
<vubuntor167> vubuntor051: chức năng của nó là gì?
<C4NoC> RCua: có cái nào thay visio kìa
<vubuntor167> nghe tên lạ
<RCua> nobawk: <----
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor051> chức năng của nó là vẽ hình
<vubuntor051> IT chủ yếu dùng visio để vẽ sơ đồ mạng
<vubuntor051> nói chung nó vẽ hình good, nhất là mấy cái văn phòng, và bàn làm việc
<C4NoC> http://www.osalt.com/visio
<bksupybot> Title: Visio | Open Source Alternative - osalt.com (at www.osalt.com)
<C4NoC> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/160974-visio-equivalents-linux.html
<[nobawk]> vubuntor051, dung dia di
 * [nobawk] thay' dia ve~ ngon :3
<[nobawk]> xin. hon nua~ thi` dung` xfig
<[nobawk]> con` pro nua~ thi` dung` graphviz di :3
<vubuntor051> nói chung trước giờ dùng visio, có rất nhiều data, nếu mà bên ubuntu kg thể đọc được nhưng data này thì vẽ lại củng mệt mọi
<[nobawk]> o` ha'
 * [nobawk] toan` dung` cai' co' san~ :3
<[nobawk]> :3
<vubuntor280> chao cac ban
<GeekComp> các luser đang chém gió
<vubuntor280> minh co mot van de nay mong cac ban jup cho
<GeekComp> phiền bạn quay lại khi khác
<GeekComp> =))
<vubuntor280> minh muo chay mot ung dung bang lenh trong teminal thi lam sao
<vubuntor280> vi du minh muon mo firefox bang lenh chang han
<GeekComp> thì bạn phải biết câu lệnh của nó
<GeekComp> thía thoai
<GeekComp> loll
<vubuntor280> neu ban khong jup thi dung phat bieu linh tinh
<GeekComp> uhm
<GeekComp> mình phát biểu linh tinh
<t8ax> vubuntor280, thì bạn fải biết câu lệnh của nó, hết
<t8ax> vd như firefox là firefox-bin
<t8ax> chẳng hạn
<GeekComp> vubuntoru280: nghe t8ax nhá
<GeekComp> đừng nghe mềnh
<GeekComp> kaka
<vubuntor280> bo tay ubuntu viet nam
<GeekComp> vubuntor666: sim số đẹp
<vubuntor280> chan
<zipp0_> GeekComp: mi`nh cu' bat thunderbird la bi treo, sn co kinh nghiem vu nay ko?
<zipp0_> database 8.6GB
<GeekComp> zipp0_: ọc
<t8ax> lol help vậy còn chê, móa
<vubuntor666> sao khi cài conky thất bại "và remove luôn rồi" bây h máy mình tự nhiên khởi động rất chậm, tắt máy thì nhanh vô đối
<GeekComp> zipp0_: chiuj thôi
<GeekComp> chưa gặp vụ nầy
<zipp0_> GeekComp: hic
<GeekComp> database mềnh 20Gb
<GeekComp> mà có sao đâu
<vubuntor666> lúc truớc khởi động khỏang hơn 15s
<vubuntor666> bây h gần 1'
<zipp0_> GeekComp: da~ upgrade tu 3.0 len 3.1 roi
<zipp0_> ma van bi
<zipp0_> ki la
<GeekComp> zipp0_: xem các thư viện có vấn đề gì hem
<zipp0_> GeekComp: ?
<vubuntor666> bạn chỉ rõ cho mình dc ko
<GeekComp> vubuntor666: sao cài conky thất bại
<GeekComp> remove thía nào
<vubuntor666> cai conky nhưng thấy không vuằ ý
<vubuntor666> nên mình remove v, sau đso khởi động lại thì máy chạy rất chậm
<vubuntor666> sudo apt-get remove conky
<GeekComp> chicken: thunder hay treo lúc nào
<chicken> GeekComp: lu'c nay mo len, get mail duoc, nhung comose 1 ti' lai trao
<chicken> s/trao/treo
<chicken> gio` thi mo len, bam ba't ki nut nao cung treo cu'ng luon
<GeekComp> ọc
<chicken> trong khi nhung apps khac chay bt
<chicken> GeekComp: go~ sach thunderbird dung purge du ko?
<GeekComp> gỡ cả cấu hình đi
<chicken> ver 3.0 la di theo ubuntu, con 3.1 la cai tu .deb
<chicken> GeekComp: cau' hinh go~ o dau?
<GeekComp> ọc
<[nobawk]> vubuntor666, vao` startup aplication
<[nobawk]> vubuntor666, thu? bo? di cai' conky xem
<vubuntor666> ok
<vubuntor666> minh lam thá»­
<vubuntor666> rồi báo lại bạn sao nhé
<vubuntor666> trong starup ko có conky , vfi mình remove rồi
<[nobawk]> startup appliacation
<[nobawk]> cai' nao` ko con` can` thiet' thi` bo? di
<GeekComp> vubuntor666: có 1  phút thôi mà
<GeekComp> làm gì mà cầu kỳ thía
<vubuntor666> không quan trong lắm,
<vubuntor666> tại mình muốn tìm hiễu tại sao nó bị vậy thôi
<vubuntor666> vì đang thuếyt phục mấy đứa bạn sử dụng ubuntu ... mà mở máy lên khỏi động chậm quá tụi nó chê
<GeekComp> vubuntor666: ẹc
<GeekComp> hỏi tụi nó xem uyn được như vậy không
<GeekComp> tắt máy trong 5s
<vubuntor666> tắt máy thì khỏi nói rồi
<vubuntor666> rất  là ok luôn
<[nobawk]> co' nghich. compiz gi` ko?
<[nobawk]> hay thu? reset gnome 1 phat' xem :3
<[nobawk]> hoac. do cai' service nao` do' no' start cham.
<[nobawk]> vi' du. cups chang? han.
<vubuntor666> có ,, mình có nghịc compiz
<GeekComp> [nobawk]: sn ra tay thì gạo xay ra cám
<t8ax> GeekComp, máy mở để khoe, bác bảo tắt để khoe, lol =))
<GeekComp> t8ã: keke
 * chicken down thunderbird-3.1.7.tar.bz2 ve, extract, copy vao /opt/, gio ko biet lam sao cho no chay :(
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> đọc Read me
<chicken> trong do' co' http://pastie.org/1427865
<bksupybot> Title: #1427865 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<chicken> GeekComp: readme bao len trang mozilla ma kiem
<chicken> :|
<chicken> hic
<chicken> GeekComp: http://pastie.org/1427868
<bksupybot> Title: #1427868 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<GeekComp> chicken: cd vô thư mục đó
<GeekComp> chạy thunderbird %u xem
<GeekComp> chạy được thì add vô menu
<GeekComp> cho dễ
<[nobawk]> vubuntor666, thu? tat' di xem
<vubuntor666> tat cai nao ban
<GeekComp> vubuntor666: compiz
<GeekComp> cups...
<vubuntor666> ok
<chicken> GeekComp: $ ./thunderbird %u
 * chicken thay' thunderbird xuat hien cai' vut roi bien mat
<GeekComp> ec.
<vubuntor666> bạn có thể hổ trựo mình qua teamviewver dc không ?
<chicken> hinh nhu la checking
<vubuntor666> dh.cuong@ymail.com <<< xin pm yahoo hỗ trợ mình chút nha
<GeekComp> chicken: hỏi sn [nobawk] thử xem
<GeekComp> cái nầy chịu cứng
 * chicken chot chot [nobawk] 
<chicken> giup voi
<chicken> :-s
<chicken> chua xai thunderbird tu file tar.bz2 bao gio
<vubuntor666> bạn trợ giúp mình qua teamvierrwer dc không bạn
 * GeekComp càng chưua
<vubuntor666> cài rồi
<GeekComp> vubuntor666: trợ giúp gì nữa
<GeekComp> khởi động thấy thía nào
<vubuntor666> khởi động thì chưa thử
<vubuntor666> nhưng mình hỏi thêm vụ conf VGA
<vubuntor666> bạn hỗ trợ mình dc ko ?
<vubuntor666> dh.cuong@ymail.com
<Geek|google> ẹc
 * Geek|google núp
<chicken> Geek|google: dc roi :D
<chicken> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1379961
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] How to install Thunderbird 3 (tar.bz2) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Geek|google> chọc
<Geek|google> ọc
<Geek|google> đơn giản đến ko ngờ
<chicken> Geek|google: nhung kho^ no^i~ la no' ko co icon =.=
<chicken> bo tay
<chicken> thoi test cai da
<chicken> xem no con treo ko
<Geek|google> xem icon trong opt ấy
<chicken> Geek|google: van treo nhu thuoong :|
<Geek|google> ec.
<Geek|google> :-Æ°
<chicken> ma' oi, gi vay ne
<chicken> :((
<Geek|google> :-w
<Geek|google> bó chiếu
 * Geek|google khuyên cài lại U
<Geek|google> lol
 * chicken la'c la'c [nobawk] _Tux_ RCua_ C4NoC excrypf ptkhanh 
<vubuntor666> chào a nobawk anh có thể hỗ trợ em qua teamviewer chút dc không a ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor666: pm riêng ế
<GeekComp> "/msg [nobawk]"
<vubuntor235> alo
<vubuntor235> có ai VN k ?
<Geek|google> có nhiều ng VN lắm
<vubuntor235> hỏi cái nèo
<Geek|google> nhưng toàn nói tiếng rợ
<vubuntor235> :D
<vubuntor235> sao e cái Ubuntu len USB
<vubuntor235> mới vào đã có đăng nhập rùi
<vubuntor235> ???
<vubuntor235> sao chưa cài j mà đã có màn hình login vậy
<bulubuloa> chắc cậu dùng thử chứ ko phải cài
<n2i> ??
<Geek|google> vubuntor235:??
<Geek|google> bạn cài xong ubuntu rồi hả
<vubuntor235> là sao ạ
<Geek|google> hay là mới try
<Geek|google> mà try làm gì có login
<vubuntor235> cài trên USB
<Geek|google> bulubuloa: tên này vô thía nào cũng có chuyện
<vubuntor235> boot vào thì có màn hình logon
<Geek|google> vubuntor235: login theo tài khoản lúc bạn cài thôi
<bulubuloa> @Geek: thế sao ko cấm luôn đi :-ss
<Geek|google> bulubuloa: ếu có quyền
<Geek|google> ko thì đá roài
<Geek|google> lol
<Geek|google> =))
<vubuntor235> hức e cài vô USB tự nó chạy đâu có đặt j` đâu
<vubuntor235> h k bit làm sao login dc
<vubuntor235> :((
<vubuntor235> S B Help !!!
<Geek|google> lmàn hình login có những giề
<vubuntor235> USE
<Geek|google> chụp nó lên đây dk không
<vubuntor235> nó bảo điền USE
<vubuntor235> enter thì nó bảo điền pass
<Geek|google> thì cứ điền pass vào
<Geek|google> pass này mới
<Geek|google> cái này là thiết đặt pass thôi
<vubuntor235> nhưng e có đặt pass đâu
<Geek|google> chưa đặt thì bây h đặt
<vubuntor235> mà vừa cài thi \làm j có USE với PASS
<t8ax> vubuntor235, down Ubuntu ở đâu thế? hay là ChromiumOS rồi
<vubuntor235> Ubuntu mà
<t8ax> down ở đâu thế bạn?
<vubuntor235> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor235> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<t8ax> ok men
<vubuntor235> cái này mà
<t8ax> vubuntor235, thế bạn đang làm gì với cái usb? chọn try hay là install lúc boot?
<vubuntor235> đây e làm theo hướng dẫn này: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/17428
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu lên trên USB của bạn - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<t8ax> !install | vubuntor235
<ubot2> vubuntor235: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> bạn đọc bài này về cài đặt rồi làm theo thử xem?
<vubuntor235> a sem cái bài hướng dẫn e gửi sem
<vubuntor235> e làm theo đó rùi lúc boot nó lại bắt điền USE
<t8ax> !install | vubuntor235
<ubot2> vubuntor235: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> bài kia chỉ là hướng dẫn tạo usb boot
<t8ax> còn cài này là hướng dẫn cài
<Geek|google> t8ax: cài mới giờ nên chọn panel nào đây nhỉ
<vubuntor235> http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/17428 đây mà
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu lên trên USB của bạn - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<vubuntor235> có phải tạo USB boot đâu
<vubuntor235> nó hướng dẫn cài lên USB mà
<Geek|google> n2i: bác tư vấn cho e nên chọn panel nào cái
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> cái đó là hướng dẫn tạo usb boot
<vubuntor235> a đọc cả đoạn cuối hộ e cái
<t8ax> thế thôi
<t8ax> bạn nghĩ mình đúng
<t8ax> thì bạn đừng hỏi mình :)
<t8ax> núp
<vubuntor235> ặc
<vubuntor235> RUn UBUNTU from USB chứ có install đâu
<t8ax> thì bạn ko thấy mình hỏi àh?
<t8ax> "t8ax> vubuntor235, thế bạn đang làm gì với cái usb? chọn try hay là install lúc boot?"
<vubuntor235> hjx
<t8ax> bạn ko trả lời rồi kêu mình đọc link của bạn, trong khi đó bạn lại ko nói mình biết bạn đang làm gì với cái usb
<t8ax> ok giờ bắt đầu lại, bạn boot usb, hiện lên Ubuntu 10.10 rồi đúng ko?
<vubuntor235> đúng
<Geek|google> }learn t8ax as Chuyên gia khủng bố dân mới
<bksupybot> Geek|google: The operation succeeded.
<t8ax> xong rồi nó hiện lên bảng chọn Try hay là Install đúng ko?
<Geek|google> }t8ax
<t8ax> hay là ko có bước này?
<bksupybot> Geek|google: "t8ax" : (#1) Lãnh đạo support team Ubuntu-VN, (#2) Con dê trẻ nhất luser, (#3) Chuyên gia khủng bố dân mới
<vubuntor235> k
<vubuntor235> nó boot thẳng vào Ubuntu luôn
<t8ax> thế thì hơi bị lạ nha ;)
<vubuntor235> http://vtcdn.com/files/images/2010/5/30/img-1275234800-9.png
<vubuntor235> a sem cái hình đó
<t8ax> cái đó của Ubuntu 10.04 thì fải /:)
<vubuntor235> e chọn Run Ubuntu
<t8ax> ừh Run Ubuntu là Try bên 10.10 :D
<vubuntor235> là nó boot thẳng vào trong luôn
<t8ax> rồi sao nữa bạn?
<vubuntor235> rùi nó hiện điền USE và PASS
<GeekComp> chụp
<t8ax> quái, làm gì có nhỉ :|
<vubuntor235> k biết điền j luôn
<GeekComp> chụp đi
<GeekComp> chụp đk support tiếp
<GeekComp> ko đk thì núp
<GeekComp> t8ax: nhở
<t8ax> vubuntor235, thế thì fải coi lại nguồn bạn down Ubuntu 10.10 rồi
<t8ax> www.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor235> down trên Home Page luôn
<GeekComp> vubuntor235: bảo chụp đi
<GeekComp> thì mới bik đường support
<vubuntor235> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases//10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<t8ax> GeekComp, chụp bằng gì ở môi trường đó :|
<vubuntor235> đúng òi
<GeekComp> t8ax: lấy máy ảnh ra
<vubuntor235> lại lấy điện thoại à hjx
<GeekComp> lol
<GeekComp> t8ax bay ra chụp hộ
<t8ax> vubuntor235, fiền bạn nghe theo lời GeekComp, chụp tấm hình cho ACE chiêm ngưỡng vậy
<GeekComp> t8ax: chân thành cám ơn bác
<vubuntor235> dc rùi e đy lấy điện thoại QUay lại quá trình luôn
<t8ax> ừh thế càng tốt :)
<GeekComp> đã bảo từ đầu
<GeekComp> éo nghe
<GeekComp> kekee
<t8ax> móa hôm qua tốn thời gian down film 500mb
<t8ax> film dở :(
<t8ax> nản quá
<GeekComp> chúc mừng bác
<vubuntor235> làm sao chụp dc lúc đó
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> mất hết hứng
<t8ax> vubuntor235, cắm usb vào boot đê, quay film lại xong úp lên youtube, ko thì up lên mediafire cho sn GeekComp down về
<GeekComp> kaka
<vubuntor235> ok
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor235> h boot lại đây
<GeekComp> vubuntor235: chỉ sợ up xong éo down lần nào
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> nó nghe thiệt
<GeekComp> trời ạ
<GeekComp> t8ax: phục tài xoay ma mới của bác
<GeekComp> pác cho e hỏi pác làm cách nào dzợ
<t8ax> hô hô
<t8ax> học của bác _Tux_
<GeekComp> truyền thụ ae tý
<n2i> Ai gọi /me đấy, có /me đây :D
<GeekComp> n2i: tư vấn e dùng cái panel nào cái
<GeekComp> h cài lại cho nó trang hoàng tý
<GeekComp> :P
<t8ax> ai gọi n2i có mặt ...ó n2i kìa :|
<n2i> GeekComp: ?
<GeekComp> n2i: bác hiện thời dùng panel giề?
<GeekComp> t8ax: cả pác nữa
<n2i> cứ gnome-panel mà táng thôi
<t8ax> cần hình ko?
<t8ax> cho cái hình
<t8ax> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/002/a/8/new_year_desk_by_t8ax-d3687t5.png
<vubuntor153> alo
<GeekComp> !ák
<ubot2> Factoid 'k' not found
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor153> GêkComp
<vubuntor153> e nè
<vubuntor153> quay rùi
<vubuntor153> đợi tý đang UP
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> ai dzậy
<GeekComp> t8ax: bác thích trong suốt quá
<vubuntor153> vừa bảo e quay hình rùi send cho a coi mà
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor153> t8ax nữa
<GeekComp> t8ax: phiên của bác đó
<t8ax> Win 7 mà ko trong suốt thì dùng làm giề, hô hô
 * GeekComp không có can dự
 * GeekComp núp
<vubuntor153> đó
<vubuntor153> http://www.mediafire.com/?3oa8oqi341si0u3
<vubuntor153> down về sem hộ e cáu
<bksupybot> Title: H.NAM_EL PULGA0020.3gp (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor153> ccais
<vubuntor153> cái
<t8ax> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/361/2/0/27_dec_by_t8ax-d35rz9c.png Ubuntu này
<vubuntor153> hazz
<t8ax> để coi xem đc 3gp ko đã :)
<vubuntor153> á»±c
<vubuntor153> mà a sem bé thui k có nó vỡ hình
<vubuntor153> (máy đểu hình đểu)
<vubuntor153> :D
<t8ax> đang xem
<t8ax> nói chung ko thấy chữ =))
<vubuntor153> :D
<t8ax> ừh đúng rồi
<t8ax> lạ quá
<t8ax> boot cũng lâu nữa :D
<t8ax> nói chung chưa thấy lỗi này :D
<t8ax> núp =))
<vubuntor153> úi
<vubuntor153> đừng vậy chứ
<t8ax> giỡn chứ
<t8ax> đợi tý
<t8ax> còn giữ cái file iso ko?
<vubuntor153> có
<GeekComp> vứt cho hắn
<t8ax> format cái usb đi
<GeekComp> cài lại
<GeekComp> keke
<vubuntor153> thế thì có khac j` đâu
<n2i> coi startup có bao nhiêu thứ?
<vubuntor153> cài Chrome OS cũng bị vậy à
<vubuntor153> cũng lên màn hình login
<t8ax> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.2.2.exe
<t8ax> rồi dùng cái này làm lại 1 cái usb boot
<vubuntor153> mà k bit login kiểu j`
<t8ax> xem thử boot đc ko
<n2i> xài rcconf kiểm xem có nhiêu dịch vụ chạy lúc khởi động?
<n2i> cho auto login đi
 * t8ax nhìn nhìn n2i
<n2i> wtf?
<t8ax> tay to tới
<t8ax> núp =))
<vubuntor153> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.2.2.exe
<t8ax> n2i <== Super Root Administator của Ubuntu-VN
<vubuntor153> dùng đúng cái đó luôn
<t8ax> n2i ~~> ng` Việt Nam duy nhất làm cho Ubuntu ở Microsoft :)
<GeekComp> }learn n2i as Super Root @ Ubuntu-VN
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor153> alo
<GeekComp> lol
<vubuntor153> sem ộ e cái
<vubuntor153> làm sao h
<GeekComp> vubuntor1153: unetbootin(ngoài lề)
<vubuntor153> trời vậy chưa ai gặp bao h à
<GeekComp> t8ax: hic
<GeekComp> phong cách rất nà trẻ thơ
<GeekComp> bác 2 chục tuổi đầu mà còn baby gớm
<vubuntor153> OMG !
<n2i> vubuntor153: !
<n2i> Biểu ở trên rồi chí
<vubuntor153> chỉ lại e thử coi
<vubuntor153> nản thế
<n2i> khoái hơn thì xem nó báo giờ lúc nó đang khởi động? mớ dòng chữ chạy lên lúc khởi động ý
<n2i> Và, xem log nữa chẳng hạn
<vubuntor153> mà e cài Chrome OS nó cũng lên màn hình Logon
<vubuntor153> k hỉu tại sau nữa
<t8ax> n2i uỵt, nó boot tới lúc nhập user + pass, mà ếu có thì xem log = niềm tin :|
<GeekComp> n2i: bao h mới có áo đây trời
<n2i> ai biết
<n2i> trên topic thông báo rồi mờ
<n2i> vubuntor153: Chrome OS
<GeekComp> n2i: mợ tới ngày 17 lận
<n2i> uhm
<GeekComp> 2 tuần nữa
<GeekComp> mà éo bik Hiếu đã nhận đk email của mềnh chưa
<GeekComp> chả thấy ảnh trả lời
<vubuntor153> mà mấy huynh ơi
<vubuntor153> cài Ubuntu này có chơi dc Game onl k vậy ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor1153: chắc mình đáng tuổi em tên này
<n2i> có
<GeekComp> có
<t8ax> vubuntor153, đc, võ lâm, fifa...
<t8ax> gì cũng chơi đc
<GeekComp> quan trọng là có giật hay ko
<GeekComp> kaka
<vubuntor153> ồh vậy khéo e cài lên HDD lun
<t8ax> mà chơi bên WIn =))
<vubuntor153> ế
<t8ax> dual boot =))
<vubuntor153> sao lại dật :((
<vubuntor153> tG? ngon e cài lên HDD cho lành
<GeekComp> vubuntor153: chạy bằng rượu mờ
<GeekComp> ko có rượu không làm gì dkd
<t8ax> móa facebook giờ vắng te :(
<GeekComp> t8ax: add /me đi cho đỡ vắng
<t8ax> add chú làm giề
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> facebook tớ chỉ add girl
<GeekComp> tên nào cũng hám gái hông à
<vubuntor153> "facebook tớ chỉ add girl" chuẩn
<t8ax> mới sưu tầm khoảng 2xxx girl thôi
<vubuntor153> :))
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> 2k
<vubuntor153> <<<<2k5 =))
 * t8ax tát vubuntor153 
<t8ax> hỗn à?
<vubuntor153> :))
<t8ax> im cho anh lừa tình GeekComp
 * GeekComp ủng hộ vubuntor153
 * GeekComp đạp t8ax
<vubuntor153> eoir lại mấy huynh phát nữa
<vubuntor153> Ubuntu này chơi Game có ngon k ?
<GeekComp> ngon
<t8ax> vubuntor153, game gì? thể loại?
<GeekComp> đổ rượu vô là ngon hết
<vubuntor153> Game Onl
<t8ax> Ubuntu toàn game 18+
<t8ax> vubuntor153, thể loại?
<GeekComp> game giè
<GeekComp> võ nhâm, tlbb thì ngon
<vubuntor153> FIFA - AU ,....
<GeekComp> FIFA hơi giật
<GeekComp> Au được đươcj
<vubuntor153> COD có chơi dc hok ?
<GeekComp> chắc ko
<GeekComp> chÆ°a thá»­
<t8ax> vubuntor153, dual boot đi
<vubuntor153> ok
 * _Tux_ cầm gạch nhét mồm t8ax 
<t8ax> lúc thích game thì sang win chơi
<t8ax> _Tux_, ra xử lý ku GeekComp dùm cái
<t8ax> cản trợ mềnh hấp newbie này
<GeekComp> ẹc
 * _Tux_ kmn
<t8ax> "cản trợ" <== vậy đúng ko :|
<GeekComp> _Tux_: đại ka đừng hấp diêm em
<t8ax> trở chứ nhỉ
<t8ax> cản trở
<t8ax> sao ko thuận miệng ta |:
<GeekComp> :|
<t8ax> móa 2x tuổi đầu còn sai chính tác :(
<vubuntor153> thui đy lấy cái GPU mới Mua về sài thử :D
<t8ax> phụ lòng thầy cô :((
<GeekComp> :-/
<GeekComp> Thầy nào dạy tay t8ax đến đội mồ lên mất
 * t8ax tát GeekComp 
<t8ax> thầy cô còn sống nhăn
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> tưởng..
<t8ax> mà cũng ko biết
<t8ax> ra đc trường mừng rồi
<t8ax> sống chết mặc bây
 * _Tux_ cầm gạch choảng t8ax 
 * t8ax triển khai nội công, fi thân né gạch của _Tux_ 
<t8ax> hành hung cán bộ àh :-w
 * _Tux_ thấy t8ax phi thân vô WC =))
<GeekComp> WC female
<GeekComp> bị các e oánh cho túi bụi
 * t8ax lụi vô góc
<t8ax> bị mấy em cầm (. ) ( .) choảng
<n2i> UT!
<t8ax> đau đớn :(
<n2i> pờ li sờ!
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> mợ
<GeekComp> bệnh vãi
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> móa đầu năm đầu tháng ăn bánh bao =p~
<GeekComp> n2i: No Ủ
<GeekComp> đầu năm gì nữa
<GeekComp> trong năm mợ nó rồi
<t8ax> ờ cũng fải
<t8ax> khụ khụ.. già rồi, lẩm cẩm
 * GeekComp tương gạch vô đầu t8ax
<GeekComp> đã lẩm cẩm cho thành lú lần luôn
 * t8ax cầm gạch nhai nhai..
<_Tux_> đeo găng tay gõ bàn phím :))
<t8ax> trời nóng :(
<GeekComp> đang rét sun trym bố kêu nóng
<t8ax> :|
<vubuntor372> cho mình hỏi 1 vấn đề
<vubuntor372> máy mình cài winXP
<vubuntor372> mình phân vùng để cài thêm ubuntu
<vubuntor372> giờ khi mở máy máy boot vào ubuntu
<vubuntor372> có vài lựa chọn cho boot vào các phân vùng khác
<vubuntor372> mình lựa chọn thì máy boot vào phân vùng recovery
<vubuntor372> mình thoát ra thì khi khởi động lại nó không vào menu boot của unbuntu nữa
<vubuntor372> làm sao giờ các bạn?
<C4NoC> esc
<C4NoC> khi boot
<vubuntor372> nói thêm là máy mình có recovery của windows 7
<vubuntor372> là sao bạn?
<vubuntor372> bạn nói rõ hơn được không
<vubuntor372> hiện màn hình của mình nó chỉ còn 1 dấu nháy thôi
<vubuntor372> các cao thủ chỉ giùm mình với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> boot vào nó thế nào?
<C4NoC> menu boot là cái gì?
<vubuntor372> thay vì nó sẽ hiện ra màn hình chọn boot
<vubuntor372> nhưng giờ nó không có gì ngoài dấu nháy thôi
<vubuntor372> trước đó trong menu boot của ubuntu, mình chọn cái ...sda1 thì nó boot vào phân vùng recovery trên máy tính
<n2i> Có Tây trong UT
<vubuntor372> mình không làm gì cả mà thoát ra
<vubuntor372> nhưng giờ restart máy lại thì nó không hiện menu boot nữa
<vubuntor372> không biết là bị gì nữa
<vubuntor372> hay là bootloader của ubuntu bị gì sau khi mình boot vào phân vùng recovery à các bạn?
<vubuntor372> giờ nó chỉ là dấu nháy thôi, không chạy thêm gì cả
<C4NoC> chỉ có dấu nháy?
<C4NoC> không chạy tiếp?
<vubuntor372> uh
<vubuntor372> uh
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế cài lại ubuntu đi
<vubuntor372> không restart được bằng Ctr+alt+del luôn
<vubuntor372> :(
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế máy có vấn đề?
<vubuntor372> hình cũng không biết nữa
<vubuntor372> chắc là bootloader bị gì rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor372: chắc thế, thử cài lại xem
<C4NoC> vubuntor372: recover win trước
<C4NoC> rồi cài u vào
<vubuntor491> giup em voi
<vubuntor372> sao lại phải recover win vậy bạn
<vubuntor491> em moi dung ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor372> mình cài u trên phân vùng khác
<vubuntor491> cai nham 1 chuong trinh danh cho gnome
<vubuntor491> sau khi khoi dong lai may bao trinh quan ly dien nang khong tuong thich
<vubuntor491> em khong vao duoc ubuntu nua
<vubuntor491> mac du da nhap dung mat khau
<vubuntor491> giup em voi cac anh oi
<vubuntor491> co ai khong
<vubuntor491> giup em
<Geek|zZz> vubuntor491: chương trình gì
<Geek|zZz> ubuntu10.10 không phải gnome thì là gì
<vubuntor491> hinh nhu la nghe nhac nhung ma dang cho gnome
<vubuntor491> em thay no bao la trinh quan ly dien nang gi do khong tuong thich
<Geek|zZz> "hình như" thì mình không giúp gì đk
<n2i> vubuntor491: thì sao? Ubuntu xài gnome mà
<vubuntor491> de nghi lien he ban quan tri
<n2i> :D
<n2i> nó báo chương trình quản lý điện năng?
<vubuntor491> may bao nhu vay
<vubuntor491> da dung
<C4NoC> kệ nó
<vubuntor491> nhung ma khong tuong thich
<vubuntor491> khong dang nhap duoc
<vubuntor491> mac du go dung pass
<vubuntor491> co cach nao khac vao ubuntu trong truong hop nay khong a
<RCua_> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<RCua_> !reset gnome
<n2i|di_Tay> vào bên tty đi
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor491> khi khoi dong lai a
<vubuntor391> khoi dong lai may roi
<vubuntor391> khi khoi dong lai may may bao loi "van de cai dat!nhung gia tri mac dinh kieu cau hinh cho chuong trinh.bo quan ly dien nang gnome chua duoc caidat dung hay lien he voi ban quan tri"
<vubuntor391> lam the nao sua loi a
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> hok hỉu
<C4NoC> ai bảo xài bản tv chi
<C4NoC> rồi có xài được hok
<C4NoC> được thì bỏ qua nó đi
<vubuntor391> ko duoc
<vubuntor391> khong dang nhap duoc
<vubuntor391> go dung pass ma khong  login duoc a
<vubuntor391> ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor789> giup minh voi
<vubuntor789> khong vao duoc ubuntu
<vubuntor789> khong login duoc
 * _Tux_ khó đẻ rồi
<vubuntor789> giup duoc khong anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: cung cấp thêm info
<vubuntor789> ok
<_Tux_> chứ report kiểu kia
<_Tux_> thì thánh giúp được
<vubuntor789> van den cai dat !nhung gia tri mac dinh kieu cau hinh cho chuong trinh ,bo quan ly dien nang gnome chua duoc cai dat dung ,hay lien he voi quan tri may tinh
<vubuntor789> no bao loi vay do
<vubuntor789> em thu dung lenh rm -rf.... nhung khong duoc a
<vubuntor789> tinh hinh the nao vay bac
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: reset gnome mà cũng không được là sao
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor789> anh cho em lai lenh di a
<voldemort248> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor789> lam sao vao application duoc a
<vubuntor789> ctrl alt f1 a
<vubuntor789> chao anh chi
<vubuntor789> reset khong duoc gnome
<vubuntor789> co cach nao khac khoi phuc lai nhu ban dau khong a
<_Tux_> vubuntor789: chạy lệnh kia
<_Tux_> nó báo gì ?
<vubuntor789> khong dang nhap duoc
<vubuntor789> van nhu cu
<vubuntor026> cac ban cho hoi dowload ubuntu o dau
<t8ax> www.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor026> xin cam on nhe
<vubuntor333> may em notebook cai ban ubuntu desktop duoc khog
<vubuntor333> ban 10.10
<vubuntor333> co bi xung dot khong a
<vubuntor871> hi bà con
<vubuntor871> có ai trả lời mình với ?
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor871> mình cài ubuntu 10.10 ngon lành hết cả rồi nhưng vào bắn uban terror trên server vn không được ?
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor871> màn hình cứ đứng trơ ra à
<GeekComp> lại UT
<vubuntor871> đen ngòm
<GeekComp> gọi t8ax nha bạn
<t8ax> vubuntor871, sao bạn?
<t8ax> ấn nút `
<t8ax> rồi gõ
<t8ax>  /connect mq-game.homeip.net
<n2i|di_Tay> hơ
<n2i|di_Tay> chưa có ai vào kìa
<t8ax> là vào server của Ubuntu-VN :)
 * t8ax tát n2i|di_Tay 
<t8ax> đang ở serv nào ;)
<n2i|di_Tay> nản chưa, bị hấp diêm từ nãy giờ! chạy thôi! @@
<n2i|di_Tay> ếu nhớ tên :D
<n2i|di_Tay> TM ở cuối, tpy: TM
<t8ax> vô Ubuntu đê
<t8ax> ta vô hấp cho ;)
<n2i|di_Tay> như server ta í
<n2i|di_Tay> lol
<GeekComp> sv ta là giề nhể?
<t8ax> mq-game.homeip.net
<vubuntor871> t8ax: đang vào dở
<GeekComp> hic
<vubuntor871> hix, con cún trong nhà ra quấy
<t8ax> vô UT đê ACE
<n2i|di_Tay> t8ax: INDIAN TDM
<t8ax> n2i vô serv Ubuntu đi
<t8ax> ;)
<t8ax> ếu thích chơi với Tây
<t8ax> <== pro
<vubuntor871> t8ax: vào dc thì nói làm gì
<vubuntor871> việc qué gì phải lên đây chửi chứ
<t8ax> sao ko vào đc?
<t8ax> lỗi giề?
<vubuntor871> đang vào ut , load hết phần map, nhân vật thì màn hình đứng im, đen ngòm
<vubuntor871> u 10.04 thì thoảng cũng vậy
<t8ax> thế máy ko đủ khả năng chơi rầu
<t8ax> chịu thôi
<vubuntor871> card onboard mà
<vubuntor871> lúc đầu vẫn chơi với ae tốt
 * vubuntor871 = m3onh0x84 = voldemort = cachuoi
<t8ax> lol
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> núp
<n2i|di_Tay> t8ax: vào đi
<n2i|di_Tay> ghét bị hấp
<t8ax> n2i|di_Tay, ếu thấy serv đóa
<vubuntor871> fsck + cafe đã rồi sẽ vào hấp hết ae
<vubuntor871> t8ax: gõ chính xác tên coi ?
<t8ax> khó
<n2i|di_Tay> INDIAN TDM
<n2i|di_Tay> nửa đầu không nhớ
<t8ax> ở khúc nào
<t8ax> ping khoảng nhiu?
<vubuntor871> vào có tên _Tux_ hắn có card ati hấp ae hoài à
<t8ax> àh thấy rồi
<n2i|di_Tay> ~ 170
<vubuntor871> vào lại phát
<vubuntor107> cho em hoi cai dat ubun tu co can ma gi khon
<vubuntor107> khong
<vubuntor107> co can crack khi cai ubuntu ko a
<vubuntor107> a oi cho em hoi cai di
<vubuntor107> em moj thu chua bit gi
<kid__> vubuntor107: !bg
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor690> hoi cái gì mới đc
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> vubuntor107: không hiểu tên này ngốc thật hay ngốc vơ
<kid__> vubuntor107: => bắt đầu từ đây bạn nè
<vubuntor107> noi that do
<vubuntor107> chua ghic cai nay bao gio
<kid__> đọc cái đó đi
<GeekComp> vubuntor107: Hà Đông hả?
<GeekComp> hay Thanh Xuân?
<vubuntor107> noichung cai dat co khoko
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor107> co kho ko
<GeekComp> đọc đi bạn
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> dễ
<vubuntor107> em dang dow day nhug chua bit su dug thi hoi cac a that ma
<vubuntor107> thank!
<vubuntor107> cach cai dat bang usb nhu the nao a
<GeekComp> đọc tài liệu đi bạn
<vubuntor779> cai flash ra sao
<vubuntor107> nhung kho hieu wa chi hieu dc vai phan
<GeekComp> vubuntor779: tải install-flash-plugin trong synaptic
<vubuntor779> ok
<vubuntor582> chao
<vubuntor582> co ai ko vay ?
<vubuntor232> may anh cho e hoi cach cai goi tar.gz nhu the nao?
<RCua> bạn tìm sẵn trong software center nếu có thì cài thông qua đó sẽ tốt hơn
<vubuntor232> may anh cho e hoi cach cai goi tar.gz nhu the nao?
<vubuntor232> biet vay nhung e muon tim hieu them
<ptkhanh> vubuntor232: thông thường sẽ gồm 3 bước:
<ptkhanh> ./configure
<ptkhanh> make
<ptkhanh> sudo make install
<ptkhanh> tốt nhất bạn nên giải nén ra
<ptkhanh> rồi đọc file INSTALL README
<ptkhanh> hoặc hướng dẫn khác có trong đó
<vubuntor232> anh ptkhanh co the dung teamviewer chi e cai goi tar.gz ko?
<n2i> public id teamviewer đê :D
<vubuntor232> 396 195 971
<vubuntor232> pp: 1063
<n2i> phá đê :D
<Geek|google> ok
<Geek|google> phá
<n2i> .g hỗ trợ trực tuyến ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/124
<bksupybot> Title: Hỗ trợ trực tuyến | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor177> h nầy còn ai không nhĩ... xin hổ trợ mình qua teamviewer dc ko ?
<nobawk> hmm, mình ko dùng teamviewer :3
<GeekComp> vubuntor177: làm chi dzợ
<GeekComp> bác nào đề nghị cái teamviewer đấy?
<vubuntor099> cai goi codec tong hop tren ubuntu10.10 ntn vay cac bac
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor177> ban ko co sup qua team dc ah
<GeekComp> vubuntor177: gọi bác khanh
<nobawk> vubuntor177: yep
<vubuntor099> cam on bac
<GeekComp> mềnh mạng lởm lắm
<GeekComp> ko team đk
<vubuntor099> cai offline goi ubuntu-restricted-extras co duoc khong vay cac bac nhi
<GeekComp> vubuntor099: được
<GeekComp> nhưng vẫn phải ra hàng net
<vubuntor099> la phai lam the nao vay bac GeekComp
<GeekComp> cái này chỉ dành cho máy ko có net thoai
<GeekComp> máy bạn có net thì làm làm giề
<vubuntor099> minh muon biet de cai cho may khac ma
<GeekComp> bạn cài apt-get ở máy bạn
<GeekComp> có cái link đó
<GeekComp> chờ đã
<GeekComp> tức là bạn tải về và cài thêm cho máy thứ 2 hả
<vubuntor099> dung roi
<GeekComp> bạn tải về và cài
<GeekComp> thì nó có trong /var/cache/apt/archives
<GeekComp> chỉ cần chép nó và các gói phụ thuộc
<GeekComp> sau đó mang sang máy kia cài
<vubuntor099> cam on ban nha.minh dang hoc o da nang,tiec rang khong co su phu de hoc.chuc cac bac ngu ngon
<t8ax> Đà nẵng àh?
<t8ax> lol chưa đc hỏi :(
<GeekComp> t8ax: kaka
<vubuntor056> lam sao de chon duoc nick trong IRC nay vay moi nguoi
<C4NoC> gõ /nick nickname
<vubuntor056> mem mới nên gà quá
<o0oatulao0o> cảm ơn nha
<o0oatulao0o> mình xem phim phụ đề bị lỗi font thì xử lý thế nào
<o0oatulao0o> híc không bác nào giúp em tí à
<GeekComp> o0oatulao0o: hở
<vubuntor290> anh ơi cho em hỏi tý nhé
<GeekComp> vubuntor290: ồ kế
<vubuntor290> em xài HDH ubuntu Ultimate edition 2.7
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> a
<GeekComp> à ừa
<GeekComp> sao
<vubuntor290> dùng USB wifi Tenda W54uv 2.0
<vubuntor290> rồi em cắm vào HDH đó
<vubuntor290> mà ở trường em có mạng wifi dùng thẻ
<GeekComp> lại Tenda W54
<GeekComp> tên này nghe quen quớ
<vubuntor290> nhưng em thấy nó nhận mạng Wiless rồi
<GeekComp> thía vấn đề là?
<vubuntor918> anh ơi cho em hỏi tý nhé
<n2i> nâu
<vubuntor918> lúc nãy em có hỏi được nữa chừng thì bị rớt mạng
<n2i> rớt mạng?
<n2i> có mấy mạng zề? :D
<GeekComp> ok
<t8ax> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/004/e/2/new_year_by_t8ax-d36e8bc.png
<t8ax> hí hí :">
<n2i> vubuntor918: đùa đó! Hỏi zề cứ hỏi
<o0oatulao0o> ubuntu có bộ office nào khác ngoài open office không các bác
<voldemort248> libre office
<voldemort248> gnome, kde office
<voldemort248> zoho
<GeekComp> o0oatulao0o: có
<GeekComp> đầy
<o0oatulao0o> cho em hỏi em mở các bản word có sẵn bị lỗi font thì là do em thiếu font phải không
<voldemort248> có thể
<voldemort248> hay do file word đó bị lỗi chẳng hạn
<n2i> chắc chắn!
<o0oatulao0o> cứ coppy các font true type vào thư mục font là được nhỉ
<o0oatulao0o> càng nghịch càng thấy ubuntu hay mới chêt
<voldemort248> :)) bó chiếu
<o0oatulao0o> có gì mà bó chiếu bác
<GeekComp> o0oatulao0o: nhà hắn thừa chiếu ấy mà
<o0oatulao0o> tainj thằng bạn nó cứ khen hệ điều hành mac của nó đẹp
<GeekComp> bó đi đốt cho đỡ chật
<o0oatulao0o> làm tí cho nó tức chơi
<o0oatulao0o> :D
<o0oatulao0o> ai ngờ nghịch vào lại ham
<GeekComp> haha
<GeekComp> chỉ khoái cái giao diện thôi hả
<o0oatulao0o> thì mới nghịch đến đó
<o0oatulao0o> tại em hay dùng matlab,chưa biết chạy trên này có ổn không
<GeekComp> n2i: UT xong oài hả
<n2i> chÆ°a
<n2i> :D
<n2i> một bữa UT xả láng!
<n2i> GeekComp: zô?
<voldemort248> :((
<GeekComp> n2i: đang tải
<GeekComp> chắc tối mai ok
<n2i> sang đây cho copy! hô hô
<voldemort248> ae bắn ut trên distro nào ngon ngoài u thì chỉ e
<t8ax> Windows 7
<t8ax> distro này ngon ;)
<GeekComp> kaka
<voldemort248> phản động quá :))
<voldemort248> chắc nghỉ chơi quá ae pc khủng
<o0oatulao0o> phần mềm hỗ trợ download tốt nhất trên ubuntu các bác nhỉ
<GeekComp> o0oatulao0o: download kiều gì
<GeekComp> direct hay torrent?
<o0oatulao0o> cả 2 đi bác
<GeekComp> direct thì jdownloader
<o0oatulao0o> torrent có lẽ là cái mặc định à
<GeekComp> ừa
<o0oatulao0o> thấy bên hdvnbits khuyến nghị dùng cái đó nên em đoán thế
<o0oatulao0o> :D
<o0oatulao0o> quái sao em coppy mấy  font vntime vào thư mục font rồi mà vẫn không đọc được nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-05
<vubuntor082> chào anh em
<vubuntor082> cafa sáng,,,heheh
<vubuntor082> cafe sáng,,,heheh
<vubuntor198> minh vua down duoc mot file co duoi la .tar.gz ma ko bit lam sao cai duoc
<vubuntor198> mong cac ban jup cho
<vubuntor732> em gap loi nhu the nay
<vubuntor732> gap loi khi nap kho
<vubuntor732> 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30 p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=vi_VN,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)  Error: /home/dragon/Màn hình nền/cfree4_1_pro_setup.exe: Can not open file as archive  Errors: 1
<vubuntor732> anh chi nao giup em voi
<vubuntor017> em cai cai hotspotshield de vao facebook, nhung van ko vao dc va lai con ko bat duoc wifi tai co quan. Anh chi co the giup e co the thiet lap duoc wifi nhu binh thuong duoc ko ah.
<vubuntor732> 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30 p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=vi_VN,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)  Error: /home/dragon/Màn hình nền/cfree4_1_pro_setup.exe: Can not open file as archive  Errors: 1
<vubuntor732> khong co ai a
<vubuntor082> hi, co ai đó kg
<vubuntor082> làm ơn cho hỏi, trong ubuntu ngoài dia vẽ hình ra, còn phần mềm nào vip hơn kg
<voldemort248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> gimp giống pts
<voldemort248> gpaint mpaint giống paint
<vubuntor082> cai nao giong visio
<vubuntor330> hj
<vubuntor330> giup em dat lai gio he thong voi
<vubuntor330> cu khoi dong lai là nó bị chậm ngày ạ
<voldemort248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> .wik utc
<bkphenny> "Coordinated Universal Time (abbreviated UTC)[1]| is the time standard by which the world regulates clocks and time." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utc
<bksupybot> Title: Coordinated Universal Time - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<voldemort248> .wik ubuntu utc
<bkphenny> "The important distinction is not whether the projects are run by Canonical or external but whether they are contained within the Ubuntu distribution." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template_talk:Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Template talk:Ubuntu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<voldemort248> .g set utc time on ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<bksupybot> Title: UbuntuTime - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<voldemort248>  !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<voldemort248> bận tí
<vubuntor638> giup em voi
<vubuntor638> khong chinh duoc ngay gio trong ubuntu
<vubuntor638> cu chinh xong khoi dong lai la lai cham ngay gio
<vubuntor638> lam sao bay gio a
<[nobawk]> :3
<[nobawk]> hoi? cai' out luon :3
<vubuntor670> cac ban jup minh voi
<vubuntor670> may minh bi loi khong cai phan mem duoc day la anh
<vubuntor670> cac ban xem jup nha
<vubuntor670> http://ca2.upanh.com/18.1018.23466054.CGG0/screenshot.png
<n2i> (ảnh load lâu thấy mồ ( _ _!))
<[nobawk]> vubuntor670, an' vao` cho~ detail
<[nobawk]> vubuntor670, xem no' bi. cai' gi`
<n2i> yeah..
<n2i> vubuntor670: đang cài chrome từ ppa à?
<vubuntor670> uhm
<vubuntor670> down soure ve ma bi loi
<vubuntor670> khong cai duoc
<vubuntor670> minh cai totem movie player van bi loi
<n2i> ợ...cho xem detail đi
<[nobawk]> sao phai? down source ve`?
<vubuntor670> vi minh wen ben window rui
<n2i> @@
<n2i> hố hố
<[nobawk]> ko nen tu. down
<[nobawk]> ma` cai` qua package manager ay'
<[nobawk]> !synapic
<ubot2> Factoid 'synapic' not found
<[nobawk]> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor670> minh ko ranh lam synaptic
<n2i> (đó là cách cài not for newbie)
 * [nobawk] rao. nao` min`h toan` go~ sai chinh' ta? :3
<n2i> không rành thì làm dần rồi sẽ rành
<vubuntor670> ban ne
<n2i> [nobawk]: đang trogn tty?
 * [nobawk] ko biet' dung` software center hu hu :|
<vubuntor670> minh co file .tar.gz
<[nobawk]> n2i, ko
<vubuntor670> cai sao vay
<[nobawk]> vubuntor670, cai' do' ko danh` cho nguoi` moi' bat' dau`
<vubuntor670> uhm
<n2i> not for newbie
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor670> vi minh down tren mang nen cung khong ranh lam
<n2i> có tải bản có crack không? :D
<n2i> không là về sợ nó hết hạn đó hờ hờ..
<[nobawk]> lolz
<vubuntor670> minh muon doc file .dat thi lam sao vay ban
<vubuntor670> mo mai ma ko duoc
<[nobawk]> sudo apt-get install vlc
<n2i> vlc vô đối!
<[nobawk]> vubuntor670, vao` terminal go~ lenh. do'
<vubuntor670> vang
<vubuntor670> cam on anh
<vubuntor670> e dang chay
<vubuntor670> chuong trinh nay doc tat ca cac file video ha anh
<n2i> gần như thé
<vubuntor670> oh the thi w tuyet
<vubuntor670> cam on cac anh nhieu
<vubuntor670> e se thu xem
<[nobawk]> vubuntor670, doi. no' chay xong, chay. them lenh nay` nua~
<[nobawk]> chay. gi` nhanh vay. :3
<n2i> hờ hờ..
<n2i> vubuntor654: 670 hả?
 * vubuntor654 sút n2i 
 * vubuntor654 là m3o
<n2i> ??
<vubuntor654> ẹc
<vubuntor654> làm sao để người ta chạy mất rồi thía bác n2i
 * n2i bóp cổ vubuntor654 giật giật...
 * vubuntor654 là voldemort
<n2i> ẹc
<vubuntor654> tay dài nhỉ
<n2i> lại ông hay clone nhất channel này hử
<vubuntor654> đang kiếm slapt cho slackware :))
<vubuntor654> nó k0 cho connect site = root :))
<vubuntor654> out đã rồi tí vào :D
<n2i> ủa, sao lại ngồi trong root vậy?
 * sadfasdf hug n2i 
<vubuntor231> Cho mình hỏi sao sau khi cài đặt xong ubuntu thì chỉ chỉnh độ phân giải là 800*600 thôi nhỉ
<vubuntor231> màn hình này to quá nhìn đau mắt lắm
<vubuntor231> alo cả nhà có ai không
<vubuntor718> Các bạn cho mình xin mã md5, sha của file iso ubuntu cho netbook 10.10 i386
<_Tux_> .g release ubuntu md5
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bksupybot> Title: HowToMD5SUM - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor231: ?
<vubuntor718> mình đã download file iso về rồi nhưng muốn so sánh với mã md5 chuẩn để xem file iso mình download về có bị virus phá hay không.
<ptkhanh> vubuntor718: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<ptkhanh> mấy cái md5 cũng có cả ở đây
<vubuntor018> Làm sao vừa cài Win 7 và cài Ubuntu trên cùng 1 máy vậy các anh?
<n2i|ZzZ> dualboot
<n2i|ZzZ> cài win7 trước
<n2i|ZzZ> cài ubuntu sau
<n2i|ZzZ> rất khỏe
<vubuntor018> dạ
<vubuntor018> em cài win7 roi
<n2i|ZzZ> ok
<vubuntor018> gio sao cai ubuntu
<n2i|ZzZ> bây giờ, tải iso ubuntu về
<n2i|ZzZ> một là ghi ra đĩa, hai là tạo usb boot
<n2i|ZzZ> khuyên nên xài usb: nhanh, khỏe
<vubuntor018> roi sao nua anh
<n2i|ZzZ> thứ 3 là chuẩn bị phân vùng cho U
<n2i|ZzZ> nếu chưa chuẩn bị thì lúc cài U rồi phân vùng cho nó cũng được
<n2i|ZzZ> sau đó nhấp chuột, đánh vài chữ, nhấp chuột, forward....reboot! yeah! bạn đã có 2 hđh :D
<n2i|ZzZ> !install
<ubot2> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i|ZzZ> tải iso ubuntu về chưa?
<vubuntor018> da chua
<vubuntor018> gio em dang tai ne
<o0oatulao0o> chào anh em
<o0oatulao0o> làm sao để biết thông tin hoạt động của máy kiểu taskmanager của win thế các bác
<o0oatulao0o> và cho em hỏi dùng phần mềm nào để dọn dẹp rác hệ thống nữa
<[nobawk]> vao` system >> system monitor
<[nobawk]> don. rac' thi` cai` ubuntu janator
<[nobawk]> ubuntu janitor**
<o0oatulao0o> cảm ơn nhiều nhé
<o0oatulao0o> gà nên hỏi toàn câu vớ vẩn,mong các bác thông cảm
<[nobawk]> o0oatulao0o, no problems
<[nobawk]> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<[nobawk]> moi' dung` thi` nen doc. cai' nay`
<o0oatulao0o> CPU của mình toàn 35-40% thế nhỉ
<o0oatulao0o> win 7 toàn 1-2 %
<o0oatulao0o> híc
<[nobawk]> hmm
<[nobawk]> o0oatulao0o, xem process nao` dang chay?
<[nobawk]> o0oatulao0o, firefox?
<[nobawk]> o0oatulao0o, + flash?
<[nobawk]> o0oatulao0o, xem thang` nao` chay. ton' nhieu` cpu roi` tweak no'
<o0oatulao0o> ừ
<o0oatulao0o> cái ông fifox có cái container flash chiếm nhiều ram ác
<C4NoC> vứt flash đi
<C4NoC> ai bảo ham
<C4NoC> toàn để quảng cáo còn la gì
<o0oatulao0o> úi
<o0oatulao0o> không có flash bác duyệt web nó ra gì
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> bộ web phải có flash?
<o0oatulao0o> đọc web chả lẽ đọc mỗi chữ
<C4NoC> chứ sao
<o0oatulao0o> :(
<o0oatulao0o> ọc
<C4NoC> chữ, hình
<C4NoC> đủ rồi
<vubuntor956> chào các bạn
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<o0oatulao0o> chào bạn
<vubuntor956> mình có 1 vấn đề muốn hỏi
<vubuntor956> mình sử dụng thằng DIA
<vubuntor956> vẽ hình đó
<vubuntor956> 1 người gởi cho mình 1 file dxf
<vubuntor956> mình mở ra coi và khi in ra nó thành cả 100 tấm
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor956> mình chỉnh hoài nó thành 1 tấm mà kg được
<vubuntor956> trong khi trong windows chỉ n ra 1 tờ A3
<vubuntor956> còn nữa, lúc trước mình dùng windows, có phần mềm visio, mình vẽ nhiều tài liệu, giờ mình chuyển qua sài ubuntu, mình đã save file data nó thành file  dxf
<vubuntor956> dể qua DIA mở ra
<vubuntor956> nhưng có rất nhiều hình ảnh bị mất và bị chạy hình
<vubuntor956> mong các bạn cho em ý kiến
<C4NoC> :|
 * C4NoC hok xài mấy cái này
<C4NoC> vubuntor956: ráng mò thử xem :D
<vubuntor956> ngoài DIA ra còn có thằng nào vẽ hình vip hơn kg cho em ca1ic tên em test coi
<vubuntor956> thanks
<vubuntor956> cho minh hoi ti, minh cai ubuntuserver, neu muon cai mail server tren do thi can dich vu gi de quan ly nhi?
<[nobawk]> vubuntor956, chac' ko
<[nobawk]> vubuntor956, chiu. kho' convert qua dia
<[nobawk]> vubuntor956, visio cua? M$ ai so` :3
<[nobawk]> vubuntor956, dich. vu. gi`?
<C4NoC> vubuntor956: zimbra
<C4NoC> vubuntor956: trọn gói
<[nobawk]> :3
<GeekComp|zzz> bác nào có cái ebook chi tiết về từng module kernel share em cái
<[nobawk]> .g linux kernel module programming guide
<bkphenny> [nobawk]: http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/
<bksupybot> Title: The Linux Kernel Module Programming Guide (at tldp.org)
<vubuntor178> Chào các bác , em vừa mới cài ubuntu 10.10 từ usb chạy song song với xp3. Máy chạy bình thường cho đến khi em vào trung tâm phần mềm ubuntu để update , update xong khởi động lại chẳng thấy menu boot đâu cả , toàn phải dùng usb ubuntu để mồi mới chạy được. Làm sao để sửa lỗi này vậy các bác?
<_Tux_> vubuntor178: mồi ?
<_Tux_> how to *mồi* ?
<vubuntor178> thì em đưa usb chứa ubuntu để boot ấy mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor178: cài được Ubuntu chưa ?
<vubuntor178> em cài xong rùi , em cài từ usb
<_Tux_> không cài grub à ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor178: cài từ usb vô ổ cứng được rồi
<_Tux_> thì nó phải cài grub chưa
<_Tux_> chứ*
<vubuntor178> cài xong trung tâm phần mềm  nó báo update phần mêm , update xong thì nó bị như vậy
<vubuntor178> cài xong thì nó chạy bình thường cho tới khi em update
<_Tux_> vubuntor178: giờ vào được Ubuntu không
<_Tux_> chạy lệnh sudo update-grub coi nào'
<vubuntor828> vừa tài Ubuntu về
<vubuntor828> boot bang USB
<vubuntor178> vậy boot từ usb thì mới thấy menu boot , vẫn tháy cả menu boot của xp và ubuntu
<vubuntor828> làm sao vừa xài w7 và ubuntu
<vubuntor178> chẳng nhẽ lúc nào cũng phải đưa usb vào , bất tiện lắm
<vubuntor178> làm sao fix được grub nhỉ
<vubuntor828> Các huynh giúp em làm sao vừa xài w7 và xài ubuntu trên 1 máy đây
<[nobawk]> vubuntor178, chac' luc' cai` ban.. ko chon. cai` grub vao` o? cung'
<[nobawk]> vubuntor178, neu' rut' usb ra thi` no' vao` thang? windows 7 luon phai? ko?
<vubuntor891> hi
<vubuntor178> ko ban a, lúc rút usb ra nó ko hiện menu boot nữa  chẳng làm thế nào mà vào được
<vubuntor891> minh mới cài đặt thằng QCAD
<vubuntor891> trống giống như autocad mà sao kg nhìn thấy máy in vậy các bạn
<vubuntor891> printer
<vubuntor178> Cứ đưa usb Ubuntu setup thì nó mới hiện menu chọn lựa vào xp hay ubuntu
<vubuntor891> ubuntu
<vubuntor891> mình cài trực tiếp từ dịch vụ có sẵn trong ubuntu
<vubuntor891> giờ phải cài thế nào bạn, có thể chỉ cụ thể hơn 1 chút kg?
<vubuntor891> changed nick tianbao
<[nobawk]> vubuntor828, the' dung' ro`i
<[nobawk]> vubuntor828, chac' ban. chua chon. cai` grub vao` o? cung'
<[nobawk]> vubuntor178, cau' hinh` may' in chua?
<vubuntor891> grub ha
<vubuntor891> may in ok roi
<vubuntor891> may chuong trinh khac in ngon lanh
<vubuntor891> chi co QCAD bam vao print thi kg co may n
<[nobawk]> vao ubuntu roi` cai` lai. grub the' la` dc
<[nobawk]> vubuntor891, hmmm
<[nobawk]> vubuntor891, no' co' ba'o gi` ko?
<[nobawk]> .g qcad print problem
<bkphenny> [nobawk]: http://www.qcad.org/qcad_doc_faq.html
<bksupybot> Title: QCAD FAQ (at www.qcad.org)
<vubuntor891> kg, hien nguyen 1 bang select prit
<vubuntor891> ma bị ẩn, kg thấy máy nào cà
<[nobawk]> vubuntor891, hmmm, hay ban. export ra pdf roi` in?
<[nobawk]> vubuntor891, print to pdf file roi` in
<[nobawk]> con` cai' vu. may' in thi` ko ro~ lam'
<vubuntor891> ừ, thấy nó kỳ kỳ, giống như phần mềm viết bị thiếu vậy
<[nobawk]> vubuntor891, sudo ln -s /var/run/cups/printcap /etc/printcap
<[nobawk]> vubuntor891, ban. va`o terminal chay. lenh. nay` roi` thu? lai. xem
<vubuntor891> ok
<vubuntor891> hi
<vubuntor891> hiện ra rồi
<vubuntor891> đúng là good thiệt
<vubuntor891> mà đề in thử xem có ok kg đã
<[nobawk]> okay
<vubuntor891> kg có ok
<[nobawk]> o` ha'
<[nobawk]> vubuntor891, h bi. loi~ gi`
<vubuntor621> chào các bạn mình dùng mount iso rồi nhưng sao chương trinh lại ko nhận ổ dĩa ảo vậy
<[nobawk]> ko nhan. o? dia~ ao? la` sao?
<vubuntor621> mình cài chương trình
<vubuntor621> mà đến lúc cài đặt nó lại bảo chưa insert đĩa vào
<[nobawk]> mount nhu the' nao`?
<[nobawk]> chuong trinh` gi`?
<vubuntor621> simcity 3000 cho linux í mà
<vubuntor621> trên computer thì thấy hiện lên ô đĩa ảo rồi
<[nobawk]> .g install simcity ubuntu
<bkphenny> [nobawk]: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/04/06/simcity-4-on-ubuntu-with-wine/
<bksupybot> Title: SimCity 4 on Ubuntu with Wine | Tombuntu (at tombuntu.com)
<[nobawk]> vubuntor621, ko ro~
<[nobawk]> vubuntor621, xem huong' dan~ cua? no' xem
<vubuntor262> anh oi cho em hoi lenh
<GeekComp|google> ??
<vubuntor262> df -h là lẹnh gì vậy
<GeekComp|google> man là bik mà
<vubuntor262> anh biet nói cho em biet lun di
<GeekComp|google> ẹc
 * t8ax  tát GeekComp|google 
<t8ax> biết còn giấu hả
<t8ax> khai mau
 * GeekComp đạp t8ax
<GeekComp> hic ếu tải UT nửa
<t8ax> lol 700mb mà xoắn
<t8ax> mình tải có 15'
 * t8ax đá đá GeekComp, tải đê tối ACE mình chiến
<GeekComp> hic, mệt
<GeekComp> mà bắn khó hông?
<t8ax> chơi qua CS chưa
<t8ax> hoặc CF?
<GeekComp> CF  CS  rồi
<GeekComp> nhưng ếu ham
<t8ax> thì nó giống vậy
<t8ax> đồ họa đẹp + chân thật hơn
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> lại PR
<t8ax> map rộng hơn ;)
<t8ax> có bắn đồng đội, bị thương và thương đến chết ;)
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> thía mới thiệt
<t8ax> tải đê
<t8ax> ko thì bật bờ lu tút lên, ta tút sang cho ;)
<GeekComp> xa hàng trăm ki lô mét thì có mà răng xanh = răng :P
<GeekComp> t8ax: server mềnh là cái quái giề ấy nhể
<t8ax>  /join #vnut
<vubuntor030> khong dang nhap vao ubuntu duoc
<vubuntor030> co cach nao phuc hoi lai nhu ban dau khong a
<ducgiang_8888> RCua: rồi đó
<ducgiang_8888> vô bằng tên cũ bình thường òi đó
<ducgiang_8888> đến mai mới bị
<ducgiang_8888> len kia bọn nó báo là h không thấy cái ip của mình bị làm sao cả
<ducgiang_8888> nên nó không tìm ra được vấn đề
<ducgiang_8888> híc híc
<RCua> hmm, okay
<RCua> tất nhiên
<RCua> mai quay lại
<ducgiang_8888> híc híc! anh google nói bọn nó không hiểu sao ấy
<ducgiang_8888> híc híc
<RCua> để mai đi
<RCua> d:3
<ducgiang_8888> RCua: chắc đành thế
<vubuntor946> em moi cai Ubuntu 10.10 ma khong co loa ngoai. headphone thi co
<voldemort> !alsa
<ubot2> Factoid 'alsa' not found
<voldemort> !sound
<ubot2> Factoid 'sound' not found
<voldemort> !mixer
<ubot2> Factoid 'mixer' not found
<voldemort> mở tất các biểu tượng loa lên xem
<voldemort> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor589> alo có ai cho em hỏi về Chuyển Ubuntu cài bằng Wubi sang phân vùng riêng
<vubuntor437> tôi hiện nay đang gặp một vấn đề về mạng wifi. tôi dùng usb TPLINK_721 để thu wifi.Tôi dùng trên windown thì bắt được bình thường nhưng sang linux mint thì không thu được. mọi người có ai đã gặp trường hợp này thì chỉ giúp tôi
<nobawk> vubuntor437: hmm
<nobawk> vubuntor437: chac' chua co' driver
<nobawk> .g tplink 721 ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510046
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] help about TP-Link TL-WN721N ath9k_htc - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor437: http://leonardom.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/install-wireless-usb-adapter-tl-wn721n-driver-on-ubuntu-10-4/
<nobawk> vubuntor437: có phải cái đó ko
<vubuntor540> chao ba con
<GeekComp> con chào bà
<n2i|AwaY> có ai bà con trong lày hở?
<n2i|AwaY> :D
<monocian> chào con bà :/
<monocian> iiiiiiiiiiiiiii có ai dùng xu ko ạ?
<GeekComp> xu là gì
<n2i|AwaY> còn ai nữa không? bà chào con? :-/
<n2i|AwaY> xu trong xubuntu
<GeekComp> đúng chất thím n2i
<n2i|AwaY> hay xu trong tiền xu? :D
<vubuntor058> moi nguoi cho minh hoi chut
<GeekComp> xu lẻ thì đây hông có
<monocian> tiền xu tuyệt chủng rùi
<monocian> xubuntu ấy
<n2i|AwaY> gần thôi, đang thôi thóp
<vubuntor058> minh muon lay rss trong cac trang web nhu dantri hay trang khac thi lam the nao
<GeekComp> vubuntor058 dễ mà
<monocian> k nên đọc dân trí :/ tốn thời gian
<vubuntor540> tớ mới dùng ubuntu dc it hom. Thay hay qua :))
<n2i|AwaY> yep
<vubuntor058> vay nhung trang khac thu lam the nao ha ban
<GeekComp> . lấy feed
<vubuntor058> ???
<GeekComp> .g lấy feed
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://mynghe.multiply.com/feed
<RCua> có cái biểu tượng rss ở thanh address bar đấ
<bksupybot> Title: ĐỪNG LẤY TAY CHE TRỜI (at mynghe.multiply.com)
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> .g lấy rss
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?p=750398
<bksupybot> Title: Joomla! View topic - Lấy tin từ RSS vào Joomla! (at forum.joomla.org)
<GeekComp> ọc
<n2i|Away> túm nó vứt cho trình duyệt ấy
<GeekComp> bot ơi là bot
<monocian> .g lấy vợ
<bkphenny> monocian: http://www.chungta.com/Desktop.aspx/GiaiTri-ThuGian/Cuoi-Dzui/Lay_vo_hay_di_tu_cung_the_ca/
<bksupybot> Title: “Lấy vợ” hay “đi tù” cũng thế cả thôi! :: Cười ;-Dzui - Giải trí - Thư giãn với ChúngTa.com (at www.chungta.com)
<monocian> xịn thế @@
<vubuntor540> cac ban ui, cho to hoi doi nick chat trong ubuntu the nao nhi:D
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> đổi trong IRC này á
<vubuntor540> rename IRC nick name !
<GeekComp> "/nick (nick)"
<vubuntor540> uh dung go Geekcomp:))
<GeekComp> VuThanhLuan: tên này nghe quen quen
<VuThanhLuan> @GeekComp: cam on ban:)
<GeekComp> n2i|Away: thím UT phương trời nào đấy
<VuThanhLuan> @geekcomp: quen gi co? to moi tham gia ubuntu community:)
<VuThanhLuan> newbie 100% :)
<GeekComp> hic tên ng ta GeekComp đi chế thành ->geekcomp
<VuThanhLuan> @geekcomp: ten phan biet ca hoa thuong ah? minh ngai go shirt lam:(
<VuThanhLuan> nham shift:))
<Geek|google> kingofmakai: lâu lém mới thấy mẹt
<monocian> mọi người cho hỏi cái sound mixer của gnome là gì vậy?
<RCua> gõ mấy chữ cái đầu rồi tab nó sẽ tự hoàn thiện
<VuThanhLuan> Geek|google: oh cam on RCua  nha :))
<RCua> không rõ
<Geek|google> monocian: nhìu lém
<RCua> Alt+F2 pavucontrol
<VuThanhLuan> to moi cai` ubuntu duoc 2 hom. de lam web do virus!
<VuThanhLuan> cai vao trong phan vung windows chiem mat 10GB
<VuThanhLuan> bi h k bit backup kieu nao!:(
<Geek|google> backup gì
<VuThanhLuan> vi minh chua hieu cai boot loader no lam viec kieu gi
<VuThanhLuan> backup toan bo ubuntu GeekComp  ah!
<nobawk> VuThanhLuan: backup thi` dc
 * RCua đi pha chè uống
<RCua> dd nó ra đâu đấy
<nobawk> VuThanhLuan: nhung phai? sua? nhieu` nhieu`
<GeekComp> nhường cho sn nobawk
<nobawk> no' moi' chay.
<VuThanhLuan> sua nhieu ve phan gi huh nobawk ?
<nobawk> may' file config cua? no'
<nobawk> vi' du. fstab
<nobawk> cai` lai. bootloader
<VuThanhLuan> uh
<VuThanhLuan> cac phan mem van bih thuong dung k?
<nobawk> VuThanhLuan: cai` moi' cho nhanh
<nobawk> VuThanhLuan: o`
<VuThanhLuan> Mang nha cham lam nobawk !:(
<VuThanhLuan> nobawk: apt-get ca ngay moi xong nhung phan mem can thiet de lam viec
<VuThanhLuan> nobawk: cai
<VuThanhLuan> cai ubuntu nay no khac vs win nhieu qua:)
<nobawk> backup cai' archieve lai.
<nobawk> no' cung~ ko down lai. dau ma`
<vubuntor437> tôi hiện nay đang gặp một vấn đề về mạng wifi. tôi dùng usb TPLINK_721 để thu wifi.Tôi dùng trên windown thì bắt được bình thường nhưng sang linux mint thì không thu được. mọi người có ai đã gặp trường hợp này thì chỉ giúp tôi
<vubuntor437> vừa nãy mạng hỏng
<nobawk> vubuntor437: cai` driver vo
<vubuntor437> driver nào vậy bac
<nobawk> .g tplink wl721 ubuntu 10.04
<bkphenny> nobawk: No results found for 'tplink wl721 ubuntu 10.04'.
<nobawk> .g tplink721 ubuntu 10.04
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://leonardom.wordpress.com/2010/05/24/install-wireless-usb-adapter-tl-wn721n-driver-on-ubuntu-10-4/
<vubuntor437> em thử cài đã
<vubuntor437> cảm ơn bác nha
<RCua> .w Saliendo
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for Saliendo.
<vubuntor441> minh moi lam quen voi ubuntu va dang cai dat ban 10.10, nhung khi minh cai den buoc phan vung o cung thi no ko hien len thanh hinh anh gi ca? Ai giup minh voi
<nobawk> vubuntor441: no' co' hien. cai' thanh chay. chay. ko?
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor441> ko hien
<nobawk> hmmm
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> cai' nay` la.
<VuThanhLuan> cho to' hoi ti', sao cai' bo go~ unikey (ibus) chay cham the? go tieng viet phai cho mot luc moi hien dau'
<n2i|Away> đùa, của /me nó phóng ra ầm ầm :D
<VuThanhLuan> thật mà, cứ  cứng một lúc...
<VuThanhLuan> n2i: bạn có dùng ibus unikey k?
<n2i> có chớ, bấy lâu toàn xài nó
<n2i> (bỏ scim từ độ 9.10 thì phải)
<n2i> cảm giác chậm lắm sao?
<VuThanhLuan> không phải cảm giác
<VuThanhLuan> mà là thực tế luôn
<VuThanhLuan> nhất là khi gõ trên các chat box bằng flash!
<VuThanhLuan> gõ đến chữ có dấu nó đơ máy...
<VuThanhLuan> click chuột vào chat box lại được nhưng mất dấu tiếng việt:(
<n2i> :D vậy thì /me không biết! của /me không có vụ đơ đơ
<n2i> nhớ là nó không phải như unikey bên win
<n2i> ở đây viết chỗ nào thì phải kích hoạt ở chỗ ấy
<VuThanhLuan> uh
<VuThanhLuan> ah, các bro biết game nào hay hay ở ubuntu k?
<VuThanhLuan> tớ vừa tải cái tremulous về chơi, cảm giác thất vọng so với quảng cáo quá:((
<GeekComp> UT UT
<n2i> thích game thể loại nào?
<GeekComp> đua xe Super Tux Kart:P
<n2i> đua xe có mấy cái đó, trigger chẳng hạn
<n2i> còn fps thì đầy
<nobawk> ban. nao` bi. loi~ cai` ubuntu ay' nhi?
<n2i> Giờ UT đã điểm!
<n2i> Các đồng chí chuẩn bị quân trang đầy đủ, tham chiến :D!
<vubuntor441> minh bi loi cai ubuntu ne
<GeekComp> nobawk: sn ra tay kìa
<nobawk> vubuntor441: ubuntu 10.10?
<nobawk> vubuntor441: thu? 10.04 di
<vubuntor441> Da ai gap loi nhu minh chua nhi?, setup chay den nhu buoc nay http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8q5_ig8I/AAAAAAAAHI8/_SGo6MjQ57k/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_012.png thi no ko hien ra cai dong mau phan vung
<vubuntor441> Ai biet cach khac phuc loi the nay chi minh voi
<n2i> nó không cho add?
<n2i> đúp chuột vào một trong những phân vùng đó chưa?
<vubuntor441> no khong hien len cai thang phan vung ay chu
<VuThanhLuan> @vubuntor441: cài kiểu gì mà chụp cả ảnh nữa kìa?:D
<vubuntor441> day la anh? tren dien dan ma
<n2i> đang cài trên vỉtualbox
<VuThanhLuan> vubuntor441: ổ cứng còn làm ăn được k đấy? hay là win k sài được mới lôi ubuntu ra đó:D
<vubuntor441> win voi o? van xai vo tu
<vubuntor441> hom nay thu cai ubuntu thi ra cai loi tren troi nay xuong
<VuThanhLuan> vubuntor441: hay bạn thử cài kiểu "cài vào phân vùng windows" nè, nó chiếm dụng 10GB đó, nhưng đỡ phải phân vùng lại
<vubuntor441> cai dong Device for boot loader installation chi? co chu /dev/sda thoi cha? co ten o? lan dung luong
<VuThanhLuan> Mai sau backup thì nén cả thư mục nó rùi up lên mạng cho an toàn:D
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> nó không nhận ra bảng phân vùng đó
<n2i> còn win không?
<n2i> tạo lại bảng phân vùng mới đi
<VuThanhLuan> bạn vubuntor441  cài ubuntu lần đầu hả?
<vubuntor441> n21i: tao lai bang? phan vung moi la coi nhu format ca? o? roi con` gi
<vubuntor441> uh
<VuThanhLuan> vubuntor441:  cứ mang cái ổ cứng khác cho lành :D
<n2i> đại khái thế
<n2i> bảo thằng gparted hoặc tesdisk nó làm cho
<n2i> có format đâu mà sợ mất dữ liệu, chỉ là xóa bảng phân vùng thôi mà! :D
<vubuntor441> Tu nay den gio minh xai Gparted chia ra 2 vung de cai ubuntu voi swap roi nhung reset may roi cai no van ko nhan
<n2i> Æ¡
<n2i> vô lý nhẩy
<vubuntor847> HN lạnh vãi
<vubuntor847> Drizzle 21 độ
<vubuntor847> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vubuntor847> !ubot2
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot2' not found
<vubuntor122> tôi ko thu được mạng wifi trong linuxmint mà chỉ thu được trong windown nên tôi tải driver của TP_LINK 721 về để cài từ windown . sau đó vào linuxmint copy từ đó vào thư mục download trong linux mint , rồi cho chạy lệnh cd compat-wireless-2010-12-26/ nhưng không vào được. mọi người chỉ giúp
<vubuntor936> giup em voi
<vubuntor936> khi em  cài đặt gói ubuntu-restricted-extras: thi bao loi
<vubuntor936> khong the cai dat duoc
<n2i> fsck
<n2i> ló đầu lên spam mấy câu rồi lặn mất tiêu
<n2i|_> t8ax:
<n2i|_> !!
<t8ax> wtf
<n2i|_> đi Tây, toàn map hơi hớm của ma quái
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-06
<vubuntor438> chào tất cả các bạn
<vubuntor438> hi
<vubuntor438> chào các bạn
<vubuntor438> có ai đó kg cho mình hỏi 1 vấn đề
<vubuntor438> công ty mình mới chuyển quá sử dụng ubuntu phiên bản G OS
<vubuntor438> sử dụng email thurnder, sanó nhận email ở ngoai goi vào bị loạn mã vậy ta
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> thử quote cái đoạn dó xem có đọc đc ko
<RCua> thử set encoding lại coi
<vubuntor438> thu roi, tieng viet thi minh con  biet cai them font, chu tieng hoa kg biet font no the nao
<vubuntor438> minh vao phan ngon ngu cua emial chinh qua troi ma kg duoc
<nobawk> tiếng hoa à?
<nobawk> thế chắc thiếu font
<vubuntor438> tieng hoa
<vubuntor438> ừ
<vubuntor438> chắc va65y
<vubuntor438> mình thấy trong phần add on của  thurnder email
<vubuntor438> có 3 loại ngôn ngữ mà mình đã update
<nobawk> cài mấy font tiếng hoa vào
<vubuntor438> trong do co 1 loai tranditionnal chinese (zh-tw) language pack 2.0.0.14
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> ko rõ
<vubuntor438> kg biet co thể dowload ở đâu bản này nâng cấp lên thêm duoc kg
<vubuntor438> the ban co biet cach nao cai them font tieng hoa cho no, du cac loai phone cua windows
<vubuntor438> the ban co biet cach nao cai them font tieng hoa cho no, du cac loai font cua windows
<nobawk> vubuntor438: có
<nobawk> vubuntor438: lên wiki của ubuntu-vn mà xem
<vubuntor881> co 1 nguoi goi 1 file DBF cho minh,
<vubuntor881> minh mo bang chuong trinh co san trong ubuntu
<vubuntor881> va bi loan ma,
<vubuntor881> ai biet chuong trinh nao khac doc DBF chi minh voi
<vubuntor881> minh co cai adbe reader vao thi doc ok, nhung minh kg muon cai chuong trinh nay, muon sai cai nao chuyen ve ubuntu hon
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> ko rõ
<vubuntor881> hi, có ai biết cách cài thêm font cho F1Book1 trong ubuntu, chi voi
<vubuntor881> chuong trinh coi file dbf trong ubuntu bi thieu font
<ptkhanh> vubuntor881: thêm font vào Ubuntu?
<vubuntor881> them vao roi ma k ok
<vubuntor881> mai chuong trinh adbo cua windows thi ok
<ptkhanh> vubuntor881: thử xài adobe trên ubuntu xem có ok ko?
<ptkhanh> vubuntor881: http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/9.x/9.4.0/enu/AdbeRdr9.4-1_i386linux_enu.deb
<vubuntor697> link boot của mình có 32.21 & 32.26 & 32.27 giờ mình muốn del 32.21 thì phải làm như thế nào
<nobawk> vubuntor697: vào software center gỡ ra
<nobawk> !find linux-image
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: linux-image, linux-image-2.6.32-305-ec2, linux-image-ec2, linux-image-generic, linux-image-generic-pae (and 5 others)
<nobawk> !find linux-image-2.6.32.21
<ubot2> nobawk: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> !find linux-image-generic-2.6.32.21
<ubot2> nobawk: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> !find linux-image-2.6
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: linux-image-2.6.32-305-ec2, linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.35-22-virtual
<vubuntor697> thank
<nobawk> vubuntor697: vào software center gỡ cái gói linux-image-2.6.32-21 ra
<vubuntor765> cho minh hỏi có soft đọc prc hok có lỗi font hok vậy
<vubuntor340> hi
<vubuntor340> chao cac ban
<vubuntor340> minh moi dowload thunderbird ve, co ai chi minh cai dat voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor340: vào ubuntu software center search thunderbird
<vubuntor139> hĩx
<vubuntor139> co ai k
<nobawk> ko có ai cả
<vubuntor139> hixhix
<vubuntor139> mới xài linux, chưa biết j.hix
<vubuntor139> mò cái pidgin mãi vẫn chưa biết dùng :(
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<nobawk> vubuntor139: đọc cái đó
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor139> thanks :D
<nobawk> !pidgin
<ubot2> Pidgin là một trình chat nhiều dịch vụ (Multi Protocols Instant Messages) hay nhất trên Linux. Nó có thể dùng để chat Yahoo, G!Talk, MSN, ICQ, AIM, IRC. Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor139: còn đọc cái này để cấu hình cái pidgin :3
<vubuntor139> thank much :D
<nobawk> vubuntor139: no problems
<vubuntor660> mọi người cho mình hỏi tại sao khi dùng tiện ích System Monitor  và dùng lệnh top để xem thông tin Ram tiêu tốn thì lại cho kêt quả khác nhau.
<vubuntor660> vậy thì cái nào chính xác hơn.
<C4NoC> khác nhau chỗ nào
<vubuntor660> lượng Ram tiêu thụ
<C4NoC> ví dụ xem
<vubuntor660> cái System Monitor thì báo 300MB
<vubuntor660> trong khi lệnh top báo gần 1,2 Gb
<C4NoC> có mấy số?
<vubuntor660> Mem:   3086876k total,  1226588k used,  1860288k free,   153680k buffers
<vubuntor660> đó là thông tin khi dùng lệnh top
<C4NoC> còn cache nữa chi
<vubuntor660> như vậy là nó hiển thị thông tin cache lun hả bạn
<C4NoC> uhm
<C4NoC> cái kia nó chỉ show số dùng thực tế
<vubuntor660> ý bạn là lệnh top à
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: thế thì cũng lạ bạn ơi
<vubuntor660> trong khi tổng là 3086876k total
<vubuntor660> đó là Ram thực của mình
<vubuntor660> nó đâu có liên quan đến swap đâu
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor660> thì Ram vật lý thật của mình là 3086876k
<vubuntor660> mà như thông tin bạn nó thì nó tính lun cái swap vào
<vubuntor660> 3086876k total,  1226588k used,  1860288k free,   153680k buffers
<vubuntor660> ý bạn là 1226588k bao gồm cả swap trong đó nữa à
<C4NoC> trừ cái buffer với cache đi
<C4NoC> xem có ra gần đúng hok
<vubuntor660> nếu trừ ra và cộng với 1860288k free thì đâu có bằng total bạn
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> trừ ra là ra số ram dùng thực
<C4NoC> chứ ai bảo ra total?
<C4NoC> total = free + used
<vubuntor660> ok
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: thank bạn nhiều nha
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: bạn ơi thế swap mà vượt ngưỡng 1 GB thì nó cũng nhận 1 Gbthooi đúng ko bạn
<C4NoC> vượt ngưỡng là sao?
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: ví dụ trong trường hợp này thì nó hơi khác
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: Mem:   2075424k total,  1818020k used,   257404k free,   200748k buffers
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: Swap:  2031608k total,        0k used,  2031608k free,  1341356k cached
<C4NoC> swap là 1 partition cố định, lấy đâu ra mà vượt
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: vì đâu phải nó sử dụng hét swap đâu
 * n2i hóng nghe khái niệm "vượt ngưỡng SWAP"
<n2i> nhiều khi nó chẳng sử dụng luôn ấy chứ! :D
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: ví dụ: bạn dùng swap 10GB
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: nó cũng đau xài hết 10Gb đâu bạn
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: thường thì hay chia swap gấp đôi lượng RAM
<n2i> vubuntor660: cậu nghĩ SWAP là thế nào?
<vubuntor660> n2i: mình nghĩ swap nó là phần vùng đệm, giống như Ram dự phòng
<n2i> ok
<n2i> đại khái thế
<vubuntor660> n2i: mình nghi ko phải cứ thích là gắn swap với dung lượng tùy ý được
<n2i> mình chẳng thấy vấn đề gì với nó cả
<vubuntor660> n2i: khai vẫn được nhwung nó chỉ nhận tối đa 2 Gb thôi
<n2i> còn RAM thì nó xài RAM
<n2i> nhưng bí quá thì nó mới xài SWAP
<vubuntor340> hom nay vat va 1 ngay, sua thang thunderbird
<n2i> nó cần bộ nhớ bao nhiêu thì nó xài bấy nhiêu thôi! lúc RAM còn thì nó xài SWAP làm gì
<vubuntor340> cuoi cung cung thanh cong, sang nay co len day hoi, van de email bi loan ma
<vubuntor340> heheheh
<n2i> SWAP cũng không cần to làm gì, thời buổi này RAM ông nào cũng tính bằng G cả rồi.
<n2i> vubuntor340: sao không xài evulotion?
<vubuntor340> cuoi cung chinh xong, vui qua!
<vubuntor340> ubuntu minh sai ban G OS
<vubuntor340> cong ty qui dinh,
<vubuntor660> n2i: thì ý mình đang nói là cái thông số khi dùng lệnh top nó thông báo kìa
<vubuntor660> n2i: còn cái swap thì 2 GB tối đa có thể dùng được
<vubuntor340> cuoi cung minh phat hien ra no bi ngay thang inbox
<vubuntor660> n2i: còn khai báo nhiều hơn thì cũng đâu có dùng được
<n2i> 0k used
<vubuntor340> proties cua inbox, no xiet chet 1 loai phone, lam nhung font khac goi vao no bi loan ma
<n2i> vubuntor340: G OS?
<n2i> là zề?
<vubuntor660> n2i: Mem:   2075424k total,  1821268k used,   254156k free,   200748k buffers Swap:  2031608k total,        0k used,  2031608k free,  1342164k cached
<vubuntor340> G OS
<t8ax> Swap:  2031608k total,        0k used
<n2i> vubuntor660: có thấy vấn đề gì đâu :-/
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor340> http://www.thinkgos.com/
<vubuntor340> la cai nay ne
<vubuntor340> g os
<bksupybot> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems (at www.thinkgos.com)
<n2i> (toàn tính bằng k, hoa cả mắt!)
<vubuntor340> nguyen ban la ubuntu 8.94 nhung duoc sua lai rat dep
<n2i> wao! Chời Cloud à? :-/
<n2i> cái này nghe rồi
<vubuntor340> 8.04
<vubuntor340> chu kg phai 8.94 sorry
<n2i> mớ distro base ubuntu bên wikipedia nó list
<n2i> tất nhiên, có 8.94 đâu mà lo :D
<vubuntor660> n2i: used của Mem = swap + lượng Ram đang sử dụng đúng ko?
<n2i> chắc thế
<vubuntor660> n2i: nhưng khi cộng thì đâu có ra ta
<n2i> nhưng nó xài hết RAM mới sang xài SWAP
<vubuntor660> n2i: Swap:  2031608k total
<n2i> yep! sao nữa?
<vubuntor660> n2i: nếu thé thì làm soa mình biết được lwognj Ram thực chất đang sử dụng là bao nhiêu
<n2i> trong system monitor có kìa
<n2i> RAM xài bao nhiêu, SWAP xài nhiêu
<n2i> có cả, nó có đánh đồng với nhau đâu
<vubuntor660> n2i: nhưng soa biết dược chính xác
<n2i> nó tính bằng MB đó! còn muốn chính xác thế nào nữa :-/
<vubuntor660> n2i: thế mình đưa cái ví dụ nha
<vubuntor660> n2i: Mem:   2075424k total,  1819532k used,   255892k free,   200748k buffers
<vubuntor660> n2i: Swap:  2031608k total,        0k used,  2031608k free,  1342512k cached
<vubuntor660> n2i: đấy theo bạn Ram tốn bao nhiêu
 * t8ax hiểu thắc mắc của bạn vubuntor660 rồi
<t8ax> trc mình cũng thắc mắc thế
<t8ax> mỗi tội Ram nhìu quá, giờ chả thắc mắc nữa :)
<n2i> 819532k used?
<vubuntor660> n2i: sao bạn có được con số đó
<n2i> bợm, vừa paste lên sao hỏi? :D
<t8ax> số 1 đâu
<n2i> ợ, quơ nhầm :D
<t8ax> nếu có số 1
<t8ax> là 1G8 đấy
<n2i> (toàn bôi đen kéo thả)
<t8ax> Ram dùng 1g8 đấy, số này chắc ảo
<vubuntor660> n2i: trong khi dùng System monitor nó thông báo đã dùng hết 274.39 MB used
<t8ax> dùng System monitor đo chắc chính xác hơn
<t8ax> vubuntor660: hoặc dùng htop
<t8ax> top đo ko chính xác :)
<n2i> (khoái htop hơn)
<n2i> để man lại top xem nó hoạt động kiểu gì
<C4NoC> t8ax: ghê nhỉ, top hok chính xác cơ à
<t8ax> đo cái used này nọ
<t8ax> thấy ko chính xác
<t8ax> ( hoặc ko hiểu nó làm việc ntn )
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: thế cái top làm việc sao bạn
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: mình tháy ko biết nên hiểu nó thế nào cho đùn
<C4NoC> thì cộng trừ mấy cái số á
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: đượ rồi
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: mình đưa 1 cái ví dụ khác
<n2i> vubuntor340: gOS, thế là xài một mớ dịch vụ của google à?
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: bạn xem thử dùm nha
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: Mem:   2075424k total,  1819532k used,   255892k free,   200748k buffers
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: Swap:  2031608k total,        0k used,  2031608k free,  1342512k cached
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: bạn xem nó bao nhiêu
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: soa rồi bạn
<C4NoC> thì +- mấy cái đó
 * C4NoC dốt toán
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: heheh
<GeekComp> +__++__+
<vubuntor660> C4NoC: không hiểu thằng top này tính theo cách ji ta
<GeekComp> vubuntor660: top pokemon af
<GeekComp> t8ax: ping
<vubuntor340> gos co nhieu dich vu cua google, dung roi
<vubuntor340> google chrome sai trong G OS rat tuyet
<vubuntor340> thoi minh toi gio ve roi, bb ca phong
<vubuntor340> chuc vui ve
 * n2i ngại cái kiểu cái gì cũng google như thế, ngoại trừ việc search :D
<vubuntor660> top ơi là top
<GeekComp|DeSmuME> hic nãy h compile cái giả lập mà ếu đk
 * n2i không chơi mấy trò đó nữa, hại cpu lắm :'(
<Lokiheero> vubuntor660: lol, dùng top, rồi dùng htop, so sánh > tính tính nhẩm nhẩm > hiểu. Nó ghi english chứ có ghi tiếng phạn đâu :D
<GeekComp|DeSmuME> n2i: căn bản khoái trò pokemon
<GeekComp|DeSmuME> nên mới phải làm
<yen-thao> Các anh ơi cho em hỏi có thể cài ubuntu 10.10 trên USB không(cài chứ không phải liveusb) em thử cài rồi nhưng nó mount không được
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> yen-thao: !
<nobawk> yen-thao: cài làm gì?
<nobawk> yen-thao: muốn nó lưu lại cấu hình trên usb
<nobawk> yen-thao: thì cũng có cách hay sao á
<n2i> khi tạo usb boot có lựa chọn đó mà
<n2i> universal usb installer & livelinux creator đều được! (còn làm thủ công thì không biết :'()
<yen-thao> n2i, cái đó là tạo liveusb mà
<n2i> uhm
<yen-thao> nobawk, cài đặng sử dụng năng động hơn
<n2i> nhưng nó cũng cho lưu lại thay đổi, nói chung là toàn bộ, như một hệ thống bình thường thôi
<nobawk> yen-thao: chóng hỏng usb
<nobawk> yen-thao: vì usb số lần đọc nghi có hạn thôi
<nobawk> quá là nó tèo luôn :3
<n2i> cho nó bao nhiêu dung lượng trên usb là được
<n2i> nobawk: !!!
<n2i> Thật á!
<n2i> :'(
<yen-thao> dạ
<nobawk> chứ lại ko thật :3
<yen-thao> nhưng bây giờ con usb của em sao khi test
<yen-thao> vụ đó
<n2i> thêm vụ nữa :'(
<yen-thao> nó không vào được nữa
<yen-thao> mà cũng không fomat được luôn
<yen-thao> đưa usb vào trước khi boot
<yen-thao> thì nó vào ubuntu10.10
<nobawk> ko vào đc là sao?
<nobawk> đã nói rồi
<nobawk> bạn cài grub vào cái usb
<yen-thao> nhưng tới lúc vào giao diện đồ họa thì die
<nobawk> h cài lại cái grub vào ổ cứng
<nobawk> yen-thao: thế có thể nó bị đầy
<nobawk> yen-thao: đầu là ko vào giao diện đồ hoạ đc
<nobawk> thế thôi
<yen-thao> :( chắc vậy
<yen-thao> USB của em có 4GB à
<yen-thao> em tưởng nó nhẹ
<yen-thao> :(
<n2i> của /me cũng 4G
<n2i> chạy phà phà
<nobawk> dùng nhiều trong usb
<nobawk> nó phình ra
<yen-thao> nobawk, vậy làm sao để cứu con usb đây
<n2i> có lần còn làm usbmultiboot nữa cơ
<nobawk> format usb?
<yen-thao> n2i, anh cài live usb
<yen-thao> n2i, em cài trực tiếp khác mà
<yen-thao> nobawk,  nó cho fomat cũng mừng
<n2i> yen-thao: cài trực tiếp, thì phải làm thủ công thôi
<nobawk> yen-thao: vào windows format :))
<n2i> yen-thao: liveusb cũng có chế độ cho lưu lại thay đổi
<n2i> tin không?
<yen-thao> n2i, Grub được rồi nhưng không vào giao diện đồ học thôi
<yen-thao> nobawk, hồi chiều đi thực hành em đem vô winxp fomat nhưng nó cũng pó tay
 * n2i xài vô tư, cài đặt, gỡ bỏ phần mềm bt, chỉnh giao diện ok!
<yen-thao> n2i, thế à
<yen-thao> mà nghe nói giảm tuổi thọ usb => hết ham hối
<nobawk> ờ há :3
<nobawk> thế thì chịu :3
<nobawk> yen-thao: vào recovery mode xoá file đi
<yen-thao> nobawk, :( vậy là die 1 con usb oan uổng sao
<nobawk> yen-thao: ko biết hố hố
<nobawk> cắm vào máy có linux nào đó
<nobawk> rồi format thử xem
<t8ax> vào Win dùng chương trình HP USb.. gì gì đấy
<n2i> usb làm gì trước đó mà bị toi?
<yen-thao> nobawk, laptop em đang xài ubuntu 10.04 nà
<n2i> HP usb format devices :D
<n2i> hình như thế
<t8ax> bữa trc U hay W ếu nhận usb, ếu cho format dùng cái đó format fát xong ;)
<yen-thao> n2i, thì cài trực tiếp ubuntu 10.10 lên đó
<n2i> (toàn xài nó độ trước)
<n2i> yen-thao: cài bằng cách nào?
<yen-thao> t8ax, winxp nó nhận ra usb nhưng không fomat được
<t8ax> search cái HP USB... gì gì đi
<t8ax> tìm cài rồi format = cái đó thử
<yen-thao> n2i, vào chế độ dùng thử=>nó nhận ra usb như ổ cứng(fomat ext4) =>cài
<t8ax> ( bữa trc đú ChromiumOS xong nó ếu nhận USB ;) )
<n2i> à
<n2i> lại vào livecd hử?
<t8ax> yen-thao: chắc cài Ubuntu 10.10 vô đó, XP nó ếu biết ext4 là giề nên ếu nhận ;)
<n2i> rồi chọn grub cài ở đâu?
<yen-thao> n2i, dạ tại mới nhận được cái đĩa U 10.10 nên test thử=>die
<n2i> (mưa tiếp rồi, nản chưa)
<n2i> :D
 * n2i không có duyên nhận quà + vv..
<t8ax> đi đọc truyện tiếp
<yen-thao> n2i, chỉ cần chỉnh boot usb trước ổ cứng thôi
<t8ax> Shin - Cậu bé bút chì
<t8ax> tục vkl
 * t8ax tát n2i, lấy ko ship cho cái đĩa Ubuntu 10.10 từ Hà Lan ;)
<n2i> Omachi thông báo trúng mì mà gần tháng rồi chưa thấy mặt đâu
<yen-thao> n2i, tại không xin
<t8ax> n2i => ếu có ỗ đĩa mà đua đòi :-"
<vnzinki> :)) bị lừa rồi
<n2i> ship đĩa ubuntu thì còn bặt tăm hơn nữa
<n2i> (điên máu với mấy cụ quá)
<t8ax> mình đặt có 10 ngày là tới
<t8ax> hí hí
<n2i> vnzinki: ?
<yen-thao> n2i, có 4 5 tuần mà anh đợi không được anh mất kiên nhẫn ghê
<vnzinki> ?
<t8ax> mỗi tội đĩa lởm
<n2i> mong là Omachi không spam mail mình
<yen-thao> t8ax, hẻm tin
<n2i> yen-thao: tính bằng năm rồi!
<t8ax> yen-thao: ko tin cái gì?
<n2i> 10/1 này là 1 năm! :D
<yen-thao> t8ax, làm gì 8 ngày
<vnzinki> mình đặt 20 cái gần 3 tuần là đến
 * nobawk request phát nào đc phát đó chỉ phải chờ khoảng 2 tháng :3
<yen-thao> n2i, lạ nhĩ
<n2i> + lần 2 thì cách đây cũng tính bằng tháng
<t8ax> yen-thao: gần 10 ngày là có
<t8ax> <== đặt có 10 ngày là có :|
<yen-thao> em nhận được đĩa U10.04+K10.04+S10.04 sau 5 tuần yêu cầu
<t8ax> từ lúc tạo usb boot xong cỡ 4 ngày sau đặt, rồi đúng 2 tuần dùng Ubuntu là có đĩa
<yen-thao> t8ax, ship ở đâu?
<t8ax> thì lauchpad?
<yen-thao> t8ax, khó tin quá
<t8ax> lúc ấy còn lên đây khoe mà
<yen-thao> còn U10.10 thì sau 4.5 tuần^^
<t8ax> ng` ta request 1 2 tháng chưa có, mình 10 ngày đã có :D
<yen-thao> t8ax, vâng
<vnzinki> chắc là tùy vào đợt gửi
<t8ax> mà cái đĩa cũng ko có gì đặc biệt
<yen-thao> mặc dù chung địa chỉ cùng tên khác email vẫn nhận được ^^
<t8ax> boot 5' chưa lên, quế lấy ra luôn ;)
<yen-thao> t8ax, đĩa gốc mà còn chê
<t8ax> thiệt thấy usb nhanh hơn mà
<t8ax> nhưng có cái đĩa oai hơn, hehe
<yen-thao> t8ax, anh nói chuyện huề vốn quá à ai chả biết liveusb nhanh hơn liveCD:)
<t8ax> thì đó
<t8ax> lấy cái đĩa về ko dùng tới
<t8ax> :)
<yen-thao> t8ax, em toàn sử dụng liveCD
<yen-thao> tạo liveusb hoài mà chẳng được
<t8ax> ra thế =))
<n2i> @@
<t8ax> chắc usb lởm ;)
<n2i> unetbootin đâu?
<yen-thao> n2i, unetbootin tạo cũng không được:(
<yen-thao> file bin chứ đâu:(
<t8ax> tùy vào chất lượng usb nữa thì fải
<n2i> t8ax: usb lởm! :D
<n2i> usb loại nào?
<t8ax> và cả main của mình
<t8ax> nghe đồn vậy
<yen-thao> http://i.imgur.com/e6YlF.png
<t8ax> có main hỗ trợ boot = usb, có loại ko :)
<yen-thao> đó đưa usb vào là nó báo lỗi như thế
<t8ax> sang uyn dùng chương trình format thử đê
<n2i> thời buổi này chắc main hỗ trợ usb boot rồi
<GeekComp> t8ax: film bác đưa chế kinh
<nobawk> check disk đi
<nobawk> rồi format
<nobawk> nói bị lỗi superblock rồi :3
<t8ax> GeekComp: film đấy là tổng hợp những film thất bại -> chế thành 1 film hài
<yen-thao> nobawk, làm sao?
<n2i> (lỗi đó là lên hdd thì sao nhỉ? @@)
<nobawk> yen-thao: dùng gparted format đc ko?
<t8ax> GeekComp: bật lên mới nhớ là xem rồi :|
<n2i> s/là/mà
<nobawk> n2i: chắc đi hdd :P
<n2i> t8ax: phim đó xem rồi
<n2i> không đặc sắc lắm!
<n2i> nobawk: @@
<t8ax> xem 2 lần rồi mới điên
<t8ax> film đó giống scary movie
<yen-thao> nobawk, đưa vô là nó văng lỗi
<t8ax> mà scary movie hay hơn ;)
<yen-thao> nobawk, ubuntu không nhận ra
<n2i> ý của nobawk bây giờ là phải fsck :D
<n2i> yen-thao: phải nói là nautilus mới đúng
<n2i> yen-thao: check disk đi
<yen-thao> dạ
<yen-thao> nếu không xong
<yen-thao> đem vô tiệm bảo hành nằm vạ^^
<yen-thao> mới mua có 5 tháng=))
<GeekComp> ặc
<n2i> hố hố..
<n2i> được!
<yen-thao> ^^chứ biết sao bây giờ:(
<GeekComp> @.@\
 * t8ax tát GeekComp
<n2i> thấy con gái xảo quyệt chưa
<GeekComp> ừa
 * t8ax lọ mọ mở UT
<GeekComp> lại UT
<n2i> zê eeeee
<n2i> UT! :D
 * t8ax tát n2i
<t8ax> bắn ếu lên tay
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> vô làm vướng tay vướng chân ta =))
<n2i> fsck
<t8ax> hô hô
<t8ax> móa nhìu lúc bựa quá
<t8ax> mấy thằng Tây bảo mình dùng cheat
<t8ax> fsck
<nobawk> yen-thao: thế mang đi bảo hành đi
<nobawk> yen-thao: có khi đc cái usb mới
<t8ax> đời khổ quá :( pro quá nó ghét, gà nó khinh..
<geminious> t8ax:  sao the
<t8ax> đang than thân trách phận
<geminious> bi ai ghet ai khinh a ;))
<t8ax> <== bị mấy thằng Tây ghét
<t8ax> :(
<t8ax> vì UT quá pro :(
 * t8ax đạp n2i, đâu rồi chơi hem
<n2i> lmao
<geminious> =))
<n2i> đang ăn sáng! @@
<yen-thao> mấy anh cho em xin gia phả của linux đi
<t8ax> thế hem chơi à
 * vnzinki jumps
<t8ax> .g gia phả của yen-thao
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://bee.net.vn/channel/1987/201010/Nu-sinh-bi-danh-de-nghi-khong-truy-cuu-hinh-su-1775216/
<bksupybot> Title: Nữ sinh bị đánh đề nghị không truy cứu hình sự - Bee - Khoa học & Đời sống Online (at bee.net.vn)
<t8ax> nhầm :|
<yen-thao> nobawk, hihi
<yen-thao> t8ax, mắc cười quá
<t8ax> .g gia phả của lunix
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://ddth.com/showthread.php?t=326215
<n2i> yen-thao: gọi GeekComp hay geminious ấy
<t8ax> ủa lunix hay linux
<C4NoC> lunix
<n2i> bữa trước có tấm hình
<n2i> lol C4NoC :D
<GeekComp> gì thế
<yen-thao> C4NoC, linux mà
<C4NoC> lunix
<GeekComp> yen-thao: gia phả hả
<GeekComp> đợi lục link
<t8ax> luser <--
<geminious> ủa là sao
<n2i> tấm hình gia phả của linux ấy, đâu rồi GeekComp
<yen-thao> C4NoC, tại sao lunix?
<geminious> ???
<C4NoC> yen-thao: linux lởm lắm
<C4NoC> xài lunix đi
<n2i> :D
<geminious> linus :">
<t8ax> thế cuối cùng là lunix hay linux nhỉ
<GeekComp> http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/gldt1101.png
<t8ax> .gt lunix
<yen-thao> C4NoC, anh gặt em
<GeekComp> hắn đó
<yen-thao> lộn anh gạt em
<t8ax> ủa cái lệnh đếm số lần của google là gì nhỉ
<n2i> .gc lunix
<bkphenny> lunix: 44,200
<geminious> à cái hình này mình biết
<t8ax> .gc linux
<geminious> nhìn mệt nghỉ luôn
<bkphenny> linux: 54,100,000
<geminious> :))
<n2i> lol. ghê thế
<t8ax> vậy linux
<GeekComp> .gc ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> ubuntu-vn: 129,000
<t8ax> ôi mẹ tấm hình :|
<t8ax> .gc t8ax
<bkphenny> t8ax: 1,360
<t8ax> .gc GeekComp
<GeekComp> t8ax: kinh không
<bkphenny> GeekComp: 130
<t8ax> lol
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> gấp 10
<t8ax> .gc n2i
<geminious> gia phả này
<bkphenny> n2i: 130,000
<GeekComp> bái phục
<t8ax> ôi fsck
<t8ax> hắn còn khủng hơn
<geminious> có nguồn Redhat và Debian là to nhất
<t8ax> .gc GeekComp
<GeekComp> bái bái phục
<bkphenny> GeekComp: 130
<t8ax> .gc geminious
<bkphenny> geminious: 714
<geminious> là j` đấy
 * t8ax ko ngờ thím n2i có máu mặt vậy
<geminious> à
<geminious> đếm google result hả
<geminious> :))
<geminious> .gc t8ax
<bkphenny> t8ax: 1,360
<geminious> wow
<n2i> đến giờ spam bot hố hố
<yen-thao> ^^hjhj
<t8ax> .gc yen-thao
<bkphenny> yen-thao: 1,600,000
<t8ax> wtf?
<yen-thao> gì thế anh
<n2i> "D
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> .gc liên xô chấm mỹ
<bkphenny> liên xô chấm mỹ: 68,700
<n2i> có hàng
<GeekComp> GeekComp:
<yen-thao> 1triệu là gì
<t8ax> yen-thao: còn nỗi hơn liên xô
<GeekComp> tên này mới đặt
<n2i> .g liên xô chấm mỹ
<bkphenny> n2i: http://mp3.zing.vn/mp3/nghe-bai-hat/Juli-Love-Lil-Knight.IWZAZA87.html
<bksupybot> Title: Juli Love - Lil' Knight | Nghe - tải - xem lyrics | Zing Mp3 (at mp3.zing.vn)
<n2i> @@
<GeekComp> .gc tranducnam14
<bkphenny> tranducnam14: 2
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> :-/
<yen-thao> không hiểu gì hết
<t8ax> .g Đinh Xuân Sâm
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://my.opera.com/lienhahoa/albums/
<t8ax> =))
<bksupybot> Title: Đinh Xuân Sâm - Photo Albums (at my.opera.com)
<n2i> fsck
<t8ax> haha
<GeekComp> .gc Ngô Bảo Châu
<bkphenny> Ngô Bảo Châu: 128,000
<t8ax> .gc Đinh Xuân Sâm
<bkphenny> Đinh Xuân Sâm: 27,100
<GeekComp> híc
<GeekComp> còn kém n2i
<t8ax> mọi ng` vào xem album của n2i đê
<GeekComp> n2i: bái phục bác
<yen-thao> t8ax, anh đang làm thế .gc là gì
<n2i> g == google, c == count ?
<geminious> .gc lx.us
<bkphenny> lx.us: 4,690,000
<GeekComp> yes
<geminious> =))
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> gc yen-thao
<n2i> ghê chưa
<yen-thao> .gc yen-thao
<bkphenny> yen-thao: 1,600,000
<geminious> 4 triệu luôn :))
<geminious> wow
<t8ax> .gc google
<bkphenny> google: 363,000,000
<yen-thao> ủa sao nhiều dữ vậy ta^^
<t8ax> .gc lầu xanh
<bkphenny> lầu xanh: 122,000
<geminious> .gc sex
<bkphenny> sex: 72,900,000
<t8ax> wtf
<n2i> .gc fsck
<bkphenny> fsck: 114,000
<GeekComp> mợ
<t8ax> .gc n2i is gay
<bkphenny> n2i is gay: 5,150
<t8ax> đấy
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> 5150 ng` khẳng định
<yen-thao> mấy anh toàn tìm cái gì đâu không à
<GeekComp> sao hôm nay CoconutCrab hiền thế
<yen-thao> .gc t8ax
<t8ax> .gc GeekComp love gay
<n2i> :D
<bkphenny> t8ax: 1,360
<bkphenny> GeekComp love gay: 4
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> mợ
<t8ax> móa google khẳng định
<t8ax> .gc t8ax is a men
<bkphenny> t8ax is a men: 203
<yen-thao> .gc anh GeekComp đẹp trai
<bkphenny> anh GeekComp đẹp trai: 4
<t8ax> đấy :">
<n2i> lol
<GeekComp> ẹc
<yen-thao> ^^ vậy là anh xấu rồi hén
<t8ax> .gc GeekComp đẹp trai khoai bé
<bkphenny> GeekComp đẹp trai khoai bé: 0
<n2i> haha
<GeekComp> :hô hô
<n2i> may chÆ°a
<t8ax> xấu trai khoai to :|
<geminious> =)
<t8ax> =))
<GeekComp> lol
<t8ax> .gc t8ax đẹp trai
<yen-thao> t8ax, khoai là gì
<bkphenny> t8ax đẹp trai: 36
<t8ax> fsck
<GeekComp> kaka
<t8ax> yen-thao: khoai là loại con trai thích trồng
<t8ax> cho con gái ăn
<t8ax> :)
<GeekComp> ẹc mợ
<n2i> fsck t8ax
<yen-thao> hix
<GeekComp> fsck
<t8ax> .gc n2i khoai bé
<bkphenny> n2i khoai bé: 1
<yen-thao> .gc yen-thao thích thơ
<bkphenny> yen-thao thích thơ: 128,000
<yen-thao> ^^
<vnzinki> con bot phenny đó có tác dụng gì vậy ?
<n2i> em nào thế không biêt:-/
<t8ax> :-/
<GeekComp> .gc yen-thao is men
<bkphenny> yen-thao is men: 48,600
<t8ax> .gc yen-thao thích khoai to
<n2i> .gc t8ax không khoai
<bkphenny> t8ax không khoai: 4
<bkphenny> yen-thao thích khoai to: 128,000
<n2i> ợ
<t8ax> hô hô
<t8ax> "bkphenny: yen-thao thích khoai to: 128,000"
<yen-thao> hix mây anh
<yen-thao> nhớ nha
<t8ax> ko ngờ em lại thích khoai vậy
<n2i> haha
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> .gc n2i thích khoai
<yen-thao> em có đụng phạm gì mấy anh đâu
<bkphenny> n2i thích khoai: 3
<t8ax> wtf /:)
<yen-thao> .gc yen-thao dễ thương nà
<bkphenny> yen-thao dễ thương nà: 125,000
<yen-thao> ^^
<GeekComp> .gc t8ax mất khoai
<bkphenny> t8ax mất khoai: 2
<t8ax> .gc yen-thao thích khoai bé
<bkphenny> yen-thao thích khoai bé: 88,500
<t8ax> ặc lớn nhỏ ko tha :|
<n2i> fsck, t8ax xóa hết manh mối rồi
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> ủa sao cái của em củng trên mấy chục ngàn vậy nà
<GeekComp> fsck
<t8ax> .gc yen-thao ngậm khoai
<yen-thao> GeekComp, thấy ghét
<bkphenny> yen-thao ngậm khoai: 15,100
<t8ax> á à
<GeekComp> yen-thao: sao ghét /me
<n2i> có chứng cớ cả
<n2i> .gc t8ax account
<bkphenny> t8ax account: 79
<GeekComp> đệp dzai ngời ngời thía nầy
 * yen-thao mấy anh đùa kiểu đó nữa em giận mấy anh luôn
<t8ax> .gc t8ax liên xô
<bkphenny> t8ax liên xô: 4
<n2i> .g t8ax account
<bkphenny> n2i: http://dspace.vidyanidhi.org.in:8080/dspace/bitstream/2009/4402/10/OSM-1993-041-9.pdf
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> .gc n2i liên xô
<bkphenny> n2i liên xô: 34
<t8ax> đấy
<GeekComp> kaka
<n2i> yen-thao: biết fsck là gì không?
<t8ax> chú ấy truy cập liên xô nhìu hơn mềnh 30 lần
<yen-thao> n2i, không
<GeekComp> hic
<t8ax> .gc GeekComp liên xô
<bkphenny> GeekComp liên xô: 0
<n2i> hờ hờ, vậy thì sao giận?
<GeekComp> đó
 * t8ax xoa đầu GeekComp
<GeekComp> thấy chưa
<t8ax> ếu có trym ko biết liên xô =))
<yen-thao> mấy anh nói bậy
<n2i> haha
 * GeekComp đạp đạp t8ax
<t8ax> .gc yen-thao liên xô
<bkphenny> yen-thao liên xô: 130,000
<t8ax> ặc
<t8ax> :(
<GeekComp> ăcq
<n2i> choáng toàn tập
<GeekComp> :-X
<t8ax> tự nhiên có cơn gió lạnh
<n2i> chắc VIP Mem trên đó hở?
<yen-thao> :(
<t8ax> .gc geminious chim bé
<bkphenny> geminious chim bé: 3
<yen-thao> Liên xô là gì
<n2i> yen-thao: thử lệnh fsck đi
<n2i> man nó cũng được
<geminious> hơ hơ
<t8ax> .gc geminious khoai bé
<bkphenny> geminious khoai bé: 3
<yen-thao> }fsck
<yen-thao> có thấy gì đâu
<GeekComp> man fsck ấy
<n2i> man trong terminal ấy
<t8ax> sudo apt-get install fsck
<yen-thao> check and repair a Linux file system
<n2i> yep
<GeekComp> yup
<yen-thao> mà nó có liên quan gì?
<n2i> thế thì có gì đâu mà phải giận :D
<t8ax> .gc n2i yêu GeekComp
<bkphenny> n2i yêu GeekComp: 0
<t8ax> hở
<GeekComp> ọc
<n2i> đó
<t8ax> .gc GeekComp yêu n2i
<bkphenny> GeekComp yêu n2i: 0
<GeekComp> hic
<t8ax> wtf :-/
<t8ax> .gc n2i yêu t8ax
<bkphenny> n2i yêu t8ax: 4
<yen-thao> không lẻ em nổi tiếng thế sao cái nào liên quan đến em là hơn mấy chục ngàn
<t8ax> fsck
<t8ax> hắn yêu thầm mình :(
 * t8ax đạp n2i
<n2i> lol
<GeekComp> .gc yen-thao yêu t8ax
<t8ax> bẩn quá
<bkphenny> yen-thao yêu t8ax: 2
<t8ax> tránh xa ta ra
<GeekComp> hic
<t8ax> .gc GeekComp yêu t8ax
<bkphenny> GeekComp yêu t8ax: 0
 * t8ax ôm GeekComp
<GeekComp> đàn ông 100%
<t8ax> 2 ng` đàn ông chân chính :(
<n2i> fsck
 * t8ax sợ hãi nhìn n2i
<yen-thao> .gc anh t8ax nhiều chuyện
<bkphenny> anh t8ax nhiều chuyện: 96
<yen-thao> .gc anh n2i nhiều chuyện
<bkphenny> anh n2i nhiều chuyện: 449
<t8ax> .gc yen-thao nhiều chuyện
<bkphenny> yen-thao nhiều chuyện: 128,000
<n2i> @@
<GeekComp> @@
<yen-thao> hix
<t8ax> đấy đâu bằng 1 góc yen-thao
<t8ax> =))
<yen-thao> mấy anh bắt nạt em
<n2i> không có
<GeekComp> yen-thao: thay tên khác đi
<t8ax> thôi nghĩ
<n2i> sự thật như thế mà
<t8ax> đi bắn UT
<GeekComp> hem là bị...
<t8ax> chọc nữa
<t8ax> ko khéo
<n2i> hấp...z..
<t8ax> sinh đôi :|
<t8ax> gió đưa bụi chuối sau hè..
<t8ax> giỡn chơi tí xíu mà lại sinh đôi..
<t8ax> đợi 5' nha n2i
<yen-thao> thôi không nói chuyện với mấy anh nữa giận rồi
<yen-thao> em đi ăn cơm^&^
<n2i> :D
<n2i> t8ax: vụ gì?
<geminious> hơ hơ để em ý giận đi mất kìa
<n2i> luser mà! No Girl! :D
<GeekComp> em ý gì
<GeekComp> hắn đó
<n2i> (may quá, không có codai lúc này)
<geminious> yen-thao là boy hả ;))
<GeekComp> .gc luser no girl but have gay
<bkphenny> luser no girl but have gay: 379
 * GeekComp nhìn nhìn n2i
<vubuntor660> về thôi
<GeekComp> geminious: boy chứ là giề
<vubuntor660> nhậu cho rồi
<GeekComp> vubuntor660: hic
<t8ax> n2i UT hêm
<geminious> UT đê :))
<n2i> t8ax: có
<t8ax> UT với Tây
<t8ax> geminious: vào serv INDIAN TGM đi
<n2i> TDM
<t8ax> uhm
<n2i> chiến thôi
<t8ax> ếu thấy serv đó nhỉ
<n2i> hay là ngủm rồi? :-/
<GeekComp|lunch> UT việt đê
<t8ax> àh thấy
<t8ax> mà ếu có ai
<vubuntor993> cho mình hỏi có phần mềm hỗ trợ đọc file prc font hok bị lỗi hok
<n2i> bị lỗi font?
<n2i> kiếm font mà nhét vào cho U
<vubuntor782> các bạn cho mình hỏi cách
<vubuntor782> cái FTP trên ubuntu
<vubuntor782> :-/
<vubuntor782> các bạn cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor782> mình xài
<vubuntor782> cái kết nối máy phục vụ
<vubuntor782> nhưng dùng không đầy đủ được
<vubuntor782> :-s
<vubuntor782> nên cần giúp đỡ về cài cái gì trên ubuntu
<vubuntor782> sử dụng
<vubuntor782> nhÆ° cute ftp
<vubuntor782> :-s
<vubuntor782> ai giúp em với
<vubuntor993> minh cai FBreader font loi tum lun a`
<n2i> vubuntor993: /me không có bị! font gì mà lỗi! prc có list font khônh nhỉ? ghét prc quá chừng
<vubuntor782> híc
<vubuntor782> các bạn không hộ trợ giúp mình à
<vubuntor782> :-s
<n2i> vubuntor993: có ftp server,là gì quên rồi
<vubuntor993> http://vnexperts.net/bai-viet-ky-thuat/nix/689-setup-ftp-server-tren-linux.html
<bksupybot> Title: Setup FTP server trên Linux | VnExperts Academy - Đào tạo, học, thi chứng chỉ Quốc tế Cisco CCNA, CCNP, Microsoft MCP, MCSA, MCITP, Linux, Security+, CEH (at vnexperts.net)
<n2i> .g building ftp server on ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<bksupybot> Title: HOWTO : Create a FTP server with user access (proftpd) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor782> là sao
 * n2i có lần /me cài ftp server để trans data @@
<vubuntor782> :-s
<n2i> (còn lại không chơi cái gì thêm)
<n2i> giờ ăn cơm, các sn đi ăn hết rồi, có gì tí quay lại mọi người help! :d
<vubuntor782> ftp server à
<vubuntor782> à rồi
<vubuntor782> zài
<vubuntor782> mozilafile
<vubuntor782> :d
<vubuntor423> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor423> mềnh cần gặp người làm áo :
<vubuntor423> ack
<nobawk> vubuntor423: người làm áo hả
<nobawk> afterlastangel: ai làm áo?
<afterlastangel> nobawk: hỏi ptkhanh|zzz đi
<vubuntor818> cac pro co soft nao doc file prc hok loi font hok
<n2i> nó bị lỗi sao? cho xin cái screenshot
<vubuntor818> up len lam sao day ban
<vubuntor818> nhu vay ne
<vubuntor818> http://s649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/gia_truc/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<bksupybot> Title: Screenshot.png picture by gia_truc - Photobucket (at s649.photobucket.com)
<kid__chandoi> này chắc phải qua win
<vubuntor818> @@!
<n2i> vubuntor818: xem lại encoding, linh tinh mấy thứ thử?
<n2i> xem cái file prc nó thế nào? (không nhớ file đó có những thuộc tính nào nữa @@)
<kid__chandoi> .g cười chút chơi
<bkphenny> kid__chandoi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le8nyAFFJIM
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Cười chút chơi (at www.youtube.com)
<kid__chandoi> nhầm chan
<kid__chandoi> :\
<windbox97> aaaaa,dag dung ubuntu,suong quaaaaa
<vubuntor818> dow no ve tu day ni` http://mediafire.com/?29zudl5rrobf0if
<bksupybot> Title: NganThuanAiMuoi.rar (at mediafire.com)
 * kid__chandoi đang dùng win
 * kid__chandoi cũng thấy sướng
<windbox97> :-D
<n2i> :D
<kid__chandoi> vubuntor818: cài thử wine chạy coi:D
<vubuntor818> cai thang mobipocket reader nang lam 9s moi chuyen dc 1 page
<n2i> lol
<n2i> Đọc prc hồi muốn phát điên
<n2i> rồi thằng eup hay epu gì đó nữa
<n2i> @@
<C4NoC> sao phát điên?
<C4NoC> vubuntor818: đổi file gì?
<nobawk> dung fbreader di
<C4NoC> calibre
<C4NoC> vubuntor818: thôi làm cái kindle đọc cho khỏe
<C4NoC> :D
<n2i> C4NoC: chủ yếu là cách nó chuyển trang
 * yen-thao câu lệnh thêm thư viện vào "Software source" 
<yen-thao> là gì vậy mấy anh
<n2i> yen-thao: ??
<n2i> Thêm thư viên là gì?
<n2i> thêm kho ấy à?
<n2i> repo?
<yen-thao> dạ
<n2i> tùy loại kho
<yen-thao> nhưng câu lệnh tổng quát là gì?
<n2i> cũng không rõ nữa :D
<yen-thao> :(
<GeekComp> yen-thao: hỏi khó thía
<n2i> chỉ quen xài kho ppa
<nobawk> !find initrd-tools
<ubot2> nobawk: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<n2i> còn cái khác thường thì nhét thẳng vào source.list
<yen-thao> GeekComp, hi
<nobawk> }ping
<GeekComp> n2i: /me cũng thía
<nobawk> !find initrd
<ubot2> nobawk: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:...
<GeekComp> còn deb điếc cho vô 1 list riêng
<vubuntor818> minh dung fbreader do nhung ma mo loi~ font
<yen-thao> vâng để thử
<nobawk> GeekComp: chac' cai` cai' busybox  vao` la` co' mkinitrd
<GeekComp> nobawk: dzậy thì nói làm ch
<nobawk> GeekComp: he^ he^
<n2i> vubuntor818: /me không đọc được luôn, hố hố
<vubuntor818> sinh no ra de ma` doc gio phat bieu cau nhu the thi bo' cu roi
<GeekComp> vubuntor818: chụp xem cái
<GeekComp> xem cu bó như thía lào
<vubuntor818> http://s649.photobucket.com/albums/uu220/gia_truc/Anh%20Blog/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<bksupybot> Title: Anh Blog :: Screenshot.png picture by gia_truc - Photobucket (at s649.photobucket.com)
<mac> df
<mac> hi cả nhà !
<mac> cho mình hỏi  cách  mount file qua  samba  là thế nào nhỉ ?
<mac> mình làm theo hướng dẫn   mà  ko được
<mac> bực quá
<mac> tks  nhìu !
<mac> mình chạy  máy ảo ,  muốn  mount  file máy  thật lên , máy ảo
<mac> cả 2 đều  đã cài samba
<mac> theo  hướng dẫn là :
<mac> sudo  mount -t  smbfs  -o username=[name]     [source]  [dir]
<mac> :d
<n2i> mac: máy ảo?
<n2i> chú nào?
<n2i> virtual box hay vm?
<n2i> cấu hình mạng thế nào cho cả máy thật, máy ảo?
<mac> mình dùng   bridged
<n2i> chúng đã nằm trong một mạng chưa? tức là 2 máy 2 ip chưa?
<n2i> ờ, vậy là virtual box?
<mac> có rồi  bạn a
<mac> uhm
<mac> ping đều tốt cả
<mac> dùng smbclient thì thấy rõ file đã share
<mac> nhưng mount thì  nó báo sai :
<vubuntor611> hi ae :D
<vubuntor611> ae bà con cho hỏi tí
<vubuntor611> debian/ubuntu có phát triển dưới GPL không nhỉ ?
<vubuntor611> à lô ?
<vubuntor611> 0 ai trả lời sao ?
<n2i> choảng cho giờ :D
<vubuntor611> n2i: tôi làm gì mà choảng tui ?
<n2i> đọc help của nó đi!
<vubuntor611> soi nát wiki rồi
<vubuntor611> dịch cả wiki debian ra tiếng việt nhưng không hiểu
<vubuntor611> hừ
<vubuntor611> chỉ thấy nói debian có dùng gnu apps
<mac> ak !
<mac> mọi người ơi , zúp mình cái !
<mac> về  việc  mount  file  samba
<mac> :D
<vubuntor656> .g samb linux LPI
<bkphenny> vubuntor656: http://www.cbtnuggets.com/series?id=310
<bksupybot> Title: Linux LPI Combo Package (at www.cbtnuggets.com)
<vubuntor656> .g sử dụng samba
<bkphenny> vubuntor656: http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/12684.hva
<vubuntor656> bot ngu nhỉ ?
<vubuntor017> co ai cho hoi cai
<vubuntor017> trong ubuntu
<vubuntor017> ng ta bao go lenh
<mac> ?
<vubuntor017> vd go : sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor017> de cai bo go tieng viet
<vubuntor017> thi vao dau de go
<vubuntor017> toi tim mai cha thay
<mac> ah !
<vubuntor017> :D thong cvam ga ma
<mac> ban  vao    Applications >> accessories >> terminal
<mac> kich dup cai do la ra mot man hinh go lenh !
<mac> ban go vao do nhe !
<mac> :D
<vubuntor017> ok tk ban
<vubuntor017> co fim tat nao an fat ra luon k
<vubuntor017> :D
<mac> tot nhat la ban  dua no ra man hinh
<mac> keo tha nhu window thui !
<mac> :d
<vubuntor656> gõ tổ hợp alt + f2 và gõ vào terminal thì nó ra cái cửa sổ dòng lệnh
<vubuntor656> ra cửa số đó rồi thì sudo apt-get .................
 * vubuntor656 xem phim đã
<vubuntor017> alo
<vubuntor017> cai phan mem ibus-unikey toi moi cai song
<vubuntor017> no bao cai thanh cong r
<vubuntor017> bay h mmun dung thi phai lam ntn
<vubuntor656> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ptkhanh> vubuntor017: có thấy biểu tượng bàn phím ở góc trên bên phải ko?
<n2i|UT> !ii | vubuntor017
<ubot2> vubuntor017: http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<ptkhanh> !ịị
<n2i|UT> nhanh thôi mà, chỉ tầm 5' là ok!
<n2i|UT> ptkhanh: :D
<vubuntor017> cha thay cai bieu tuong nao ca
<ptkhanh> n2i|UT: ớ hay thế
<ptkhanh> vubuntor017: xem cái hình ở link bit.ly đi :D
<n2i|UT> vubuntor017: thì làm đi, rồi sẽ có
<ptkhanh> n2i|UT: xin cho lên wiki nhá
<n2i|UT> ptkhanh: tùy thôi! GPL đó! :D
<ptkhanh> n2i|UT: làm bằng gì đó?
<n2i|UT> shutter + gimp
<ptkhanh> ờ shutter hay, /me toàn chụp ảnh + edit bằng nó
<n2i|UT> được vào wiki á? phổng mũi thế!
<n2i|UT> :D
<vubuntor656> ptkhanh: cho mềnh hỏi debian/ ubuntu có phát triển hoàn toàn dưới GPL không ?
<vubuntor656> hay là chỉ sủ dụng GPL apps thôi ?
<vubuntor656> hờ bạn ptkhanh chê mình gà không chịu trả nhời kìa :(
<ptkhanh> hic
<ptkhanh> cái này hỏi Cua chắc rõ hơn :D
<vubuntor656> ptkhanh: sorry nhà :D
 * ptkhanh ko biết GPL và GPL apps là gì
<ptkhanh> n2i|UT: cái này có ai đưa lên trên diễn đàn chưa nhỉ :D
<ptkhanh> n2i|UT: đưa lên luôn :D
<n2i|UT> chưa đâu! Em chưa có viết thớt nào trên đó á :D
<ptkhanh> đưa lên roài :D
<n2i|UT> :D
<ptkhanh> n2i|UT: có tài liệu hoặc hứng lên làm cái gì mà ngại đưa lên diễn đàn hoặc wiki vứt /me nha :D
<ptkhanh> khanhpt@ubuntu-vn.org
<n2i|UT> hờ hờ, yep!
<voldemort> ae cho hỏi làm sao reg mailing list trên forum mình đc nhỉ ?
 * n2i|UT đọc cái giấy phép GPL mờ chóng cả mắt, 12 điều nhẩy, hoa mắt chỗ viết toàn chữ hoa ấy! :D
<vubuntor880> may minh cai windown o C: con ubuntu o E: , may minh bi virus nen cai lai win o C,may het virus roi nhung ma sao minh khong vao ubuntu duoc nua,ko biet bi gi hen,cac ban giup minh nha!
<n2i|UT> vubuntor880: cài bằng wubi?
<ptkhanh> voldemort: mail chung của Ubuntu-VN maf
<ptkhanh> voldemort: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-VN
<vubuntor880> vay lam sao de cai wubi hen
<n2i|UT> hôm trước cài Ubuntu như thế nào? dualboot hay wubi?
<vubuntor880> minh cai bang dia luon
<n2i|UT> ờ
<n2i|UT> thế thì cài lại bootloader cho nó
<n2i|UT> đơn giản mà
<vubuntor880> vay de cai bootloader lam sao hen,ban giup minh voi
<voldemort> ptkhanh: thankss
<voldemort> có lâu rồi mà mình k0 biết
<voldemort> !grub-pc | vubuntor880
<ubot2> Factoid 'grub-pc' not found
<voldemort> !grub2 | vubuntor880
<ubot2> vubuntor880: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor880> thanks!!!love ubuntu!
 * yen-thao sao một thời gian em đã cài xong được SQL Developer^^
<GeekComp> yen-thao: thời gian chính xác?
<yen-thao> http://i.imgur.com/9XHEQ.png
<yen-thao> GeekComp, 1 buổi tối
<GeekComp> mấy h
<GeekComp> mấy '
<GeekComp> mấy s
<yen-thao> GeekComp, chi kỷ vậy?
<GeekComp> hehe
<yen-thao> GeekComp, cười gì thế?
<GeekComp> yen-thao: cười cũng cấm à
<voldemort> máy bạn yen-thao khỏe gớm :D
<voldemort> chả bù với máy mình :(
<yen-thao> voldemort, khỏe đâu
<yen-thao> dualcore 1.72
<yen-thao> ram 1G
<mac> chán quá
<yen-thao> tại sử dụng oracle XE thôi^^
<mac> sao ko ai  trả  lời zùm  mình nhỉ !
<mac> đang fat tức  lên rồi !
<mac> :(
<yen-thao> để củng cố lại bài  viết để up lên diễn đàn cho các bạn và anh chị tham khảo
<yen-thao> mac, không biết gì hết?
<yen-thao> mới vào à;))
<voldemort> hở
 * TuxChanDoi hèn kém bò bò đi
<mac> hỏi  từ nãy zờ có ai trả lời đâu mà !
<voldemort> yen-thao: máy /me cũng thế mà k0 cái đc ?
<voldemort> chả lẽ do mềnh ?
<mac> :d
<voldemort> mac: ?
<voldemort> ma ?
<yen-thao> http://i.imgur.com/az9lV
<mac> mình đang  cài máy ảo dùng vbox
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at i.imgur.com)
<yen-thao> http://i.imgur.com/az9lV.png
<yen-thao> đó bản xe^^
<mac> thui !
<mac> chán quá
<mac> out đây !
<mac> :((
 * yen-thao vbox là gì em chả biết:(
<yen-thao> voldemort, để em post lên diễn đàn đã^^
<voldemort> mac: google đi
<voldemort> vbox hình như của virtualbox thì phải
<voldemort> cài bản cũ thì chắc chạy dc
<mac> ek !
<mac> chạy thì tốt rồi
<mac> mình đang  mún  share  file zữa  host  và   guesst
<mac> dùng samba
<mac> sau đó sẽ  mount  lên 1 file nào đó cho dễ dùng
<voldemort> trên vbox ?
<mac> uh
<mac> net thì thông cả
<mac> dùng smbclient thì thấy rõ file
<mac> nhưng mount vào thì báo lỗi
<mac> chả bit ra làm sao
<mac> chả nhẽ cà lại
<mac> bõ công
<mac> :((
<voldemort> .g mount file on vbox
<bkphenny> voldemort: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17574
<voldemort> ?
<bksupybot> Title: Discuss: Mount any VBox-compatible disk image on the host (View topic) virtualbox.org (at forums.virtualbox.org)
<vubuntor696> anh chi nao`
<vubuntor696> biet tren ubuntu co the dung phan mem nao chong cat mang khong
<voldemort> .g use smbclient mount file on vbox
<bkphenny> voldemort: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-1047248.html
<bksupybot> Title: Use smbmount and smbclient to access Windows resources from Linux (at articles.techrepublic.com.com)
<vubuntor696> hoac la co phan mem nao han che bang thong ko a?
<voldemort> vubuntor696: tìm tuxcut.deb xem
<vubuntor696> phan mem cat mang ha? anh
<voldemort> yen-thao: e đọc hướng đãn ở đâu vậy ?
<vubuntor696> anh hoi em a`
<vubuntor696> em thay win xp co p2pver co the han che bang thong
<vubuntor696> nhung em moi cai ubuntu nen ko biet  a!
<vubuntor696> @@
<voldemort> vubuntor696: k0 phải bạn đâu
<voldemort> .g linux limit banwitth
<bkphenny> voldemort: No results found for 'linux limit banwitth'.
<voldemort> .g ubuntu limit banwitth
<bkphenny> voldemort: No results found for 'ubuntu limit banwitth'.
<GeekComp> .g linux limit bandwith
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html
<GeekComp> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Bandwidth Limiting HOWTO (at www.faqs.org)
<GeekComp> reboot thử cái kernel tự dịch từ đầu đến cuối xem nào
<yen-thao> voldemort, http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=102&t=13826
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Oracle 10g XE và SQL Developer - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> xong rồi đó
<yen-thao> hjhj
<voldemort> yen-thao: thankss
<voldemort> k0 hiểu trang doc trên ubuntu / oracle nó chạy đi đâu rồi nữa :D
<yen-thao> voldemort, ?
<yen-thao> anh test thử đi giờ em đi ngủ đây
<yen-thao> bb all
<voldemort> yen-thao: hướng dẫn trên help.ubuntu.com thì chắc đủ, nhưng làm k0 dc ?
<voldemort> có gì đó thiếu
<voldemort> oracle thì k0 hiểu document biến đâu mát
<voldemort> g9
<yen-thao> voldemort, bài viết vừa rồi em đã test trên máy em rồi đó
<yen-thao> nên mới có mấy tấm hình đó
<voldemort> uhm thankss
<voldemort> yen-thao: e lên wiki viết đi
<yen-thao> voldemort, em đâu biết viết trên wiki đâu
<voldemort> cũng giống như viết trên forum thôi
<yen-thao> voldemort248, em đâu có tài khoản wiki
<voldemort248> yen-thao: đăng kí là được mà
<yen-thao> voldemort248, nhưng bài viết của em mọi người chưa test mà làm sao viết trên wiki?
<voldemort248> dùng nick trên forum reg càng tiện
<voldemort248> a sửa trên wiki còn được bà con sửa lại hoài mà
<voldemort248> k0 sao hết
<yen-thao> uhm
<yen-thao> voldemort248, nhưng bài viết của em để ở mục nào nhỉ
 * voldemort248 nghĩ là software > database
<yen-thao> voldemort248, Dạ
<yen-thao> voldemort248, em tham khảo ở đây http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-install-linux-oracle-database-xe-server/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Linux Install Oracle Database XE Server (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<yen-thao> nhưng em đã cố ý làm cho đơn giản hơn
<yen-thao> voldemort248, http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hethong/thu-thuat/67880_Huong-dan-cai-dat-Sun-Java-trong-Ubuntu-10-04-Long-Term-Support.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Sun Java trong Ubuntu 10.04 Long Term Support | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<yen-thao> voldemort248, http://software.krimnet.com/oracle/how-install-sql-developer-ubuntu-904.htm
<bksupybot> Title: How to install SQL developer in UBUNTU 9.04 | KRIM : Socio Economic Web Application PHP and Javascript SoftwareDeveloper : MSC Malaysia , Terengganu, Open Source (at software.krimnet.com)
<yen-thao> voldemort248, nếu anh cần tham khảo thêm thì cứ vào 3 link đó^^
<voldemort248> yen-thao: viết khỏe gớm, good job cố lên
<yen-thao> voldemort248, hjhj anh đừng đưa em lên cao sợ té đau lắm:)
<voldemort248> yen-thao: a nói thật chứ nịnh gì đâu
<yen-thao> voldemort248, dạ cám ơn anh nha
 * voldemort248 chả thích nịnh ai bao giờ 
<yen-thao> thôi em đi ngủ đây
<yen-thao> bb anh
<voldemort248> bb, g9
<yen-thao> bb mọi người chúc mọi người 1 đêm ngon giấc @volde.. còn vụ wiki để sau em mới res nick à mà buồn ngủ quá
<vubuntor910> tôi dùng linux mint 10 nhưng không thu được wifi. chạy windown thì thu tốt. tôi dùng USB TP_LINK 721N
<vubuntor910> có ai gặp thì giúp nha
<GeekComp> có ai biết mặt đâu mà gặp
<vubuntor910> trường hợp của tôi
<voldemort248> .g sử dụng wifi usb trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=4913
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng usb wifi cho máy bàn cài ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> .g cài đặt driver cho ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor910> tôi cài cả ubuntu 10. nhưng cũng không được
<voldemort248> .g can't use wifi usb on ubuntu
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://getsatisfaction.com/jolicloud/topics/my_wifi_usb_key_work_with_jolicloud_and_not_with_ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: My wifi usb key work with jolicloud and not with ubuntu (at getsatisfaction.com)
<vubuntor696> co ai biet go bo 1 phan mem tren ubuntu nhu the nao ko??
<vubuntor696> tuxcut.deb
<vubuntor696> co ai biet go bo 1 phan mem tren ubuntu nhu the nao ko??
<TuxChanDoi> vubuntor696: sudo rm -rf /*
<vubuntor696> co ai biet go bo 1 phan mem tren ubuntu nhu the nao ko??
<vubuntor696> co ai biet go bo 1 phan mem tren ubuntu nhu the nao ko??
<TuxChanDoi> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<voldemort248> .g ubuntu tuxcut
<TuxChanDoi> vubuntor696: muốn kick ?
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2010/05/secure-your-network-connection-using.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntubuzz: Safe your network connection using tux cut in Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid lynx) (at www.ubuntubuzz.com)
<ptkhanh> !synaptic | vubuntor696
<GeekComp> TuxChanDoi: thoai nào anh
<ubot2> vubuntor696: Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor390> co ai biet cach dung phan mem kontrolpack khong a?
<vubuntor390> em tim tren google ma khong thay
 * ptkhanh ko biết, nghe như của kde
<vubuntor437> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor437> cho meenhf hoi về
<vubuntor437> chi phí in áo với
<vubuntor437> hiện tại cty mình đang có nhu cầu mần áo
<vubuntor437> ^^!
<vubuntor437> vào hỏi các bác
<vubuntor437> ai đã làm áo thì trả lời giúp mình vs
<vubuntor437> thanks
<GeekComp> vubuntor437: đọc kỹ thông tin đi bạn
<GeekComp> đã hết hạn làm áo rồi
<vubuntor437> GeekComp: vậy bạn đọc kĩ câu hỏi hộ mình cái
<GeekComp|poke> vubuntor437: tưởng hỏi chi phí làm áo YOU
<GeekComp|poke> chi phí bao nhiêu phụ thuộc vô công ty bạn in ấn vẽ vời gì lên đó chớ
<vubuntor437> GeekComp|poke: tớ hỏi là chi phí in áo, chứ ko phải là reg áo
<vubuntor437> thì cũng same cái áo của 4rum mình thôi
<GeekComp|poke> 200k đó thôi
<GeekComp|poke> đó
<vubuntor437> 1 cái nhỏ trc ngực và cái to ở sau
<GeekComp|poke> chi phí
<vubuntor437> áo tớ muốn hỏi là áo phông
<vubuntor437> chi phí in
<GeekComp|pokemon> hic
<vubuntor437> ko tính cả tienf áo
<GeekComp|pokemon> dzậy thì
<GeekComp|pokemon> kiếm anh Hiếu thoai
<vubuntor437> Hiện tại FB anh Hiếu ko ol =))
<vubuntor437> nên vào đây hỏi
<vubuntor437> ^^!
<GeekComp|pokemon> dzậy thì chả ai bik được
<GeekComp|pokemon> :P
<vubuntor437> :))
<GeekComp|pokemon> ai chơi Poke nối mạng hem!!
<vubuntor437> dù sao thì cũng thanh Gics com
<GeekComp|pokemon> ẹc
<GeekComp|pokemon> cái tên mềnh!!
<vubuntor437> quái lạ sao cái ibus dấu vớ vẩn thế nhỉ
<vubuntor437> :))
<vubuntor437> Gíc com
<vubuntor437> :))
 * GeekComp|pokemon đi cày pokemon đây
<GeekComp|pokemon> kệ bác
<vubuntor437> :))
<vubuntor437> ầy
<mac>  có ai quê hà tĩnh  ko ta ! :D
<GeekComp|pokemon> Hà Tĩnh mình ơi
<n2i|UT> có tui...gần nè! :D
<t8ax_chandoi> Hà tĩnh hả?
<t8ax_chandoi> có tydaikho
<n2i> UT/clear
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-07
 * yen-thao hi mọi người^^
 * yen-thao em bị lỗi như sau em phải khác phục như thế nào? Fatal error: The requested language does not exist, reset via tools.php. in [path]/includes/functions.php on line 1418
 * yen-thao vào bằng chrome và firefox đều không được:(
<ptkhanh> yen-thao: lỗi ở đâu đấy?
<yen-thao> ptkhanh, dạ từ trang aotrang.vn
<yen-thao> vào trang chủ thì được khi đăng nhập vào là nó phun ra cái lỗi đó
 * ptkhanh éo có usernem/pass, ngại đăng kí :D
<ptkhanh> chắc là do trang đó thôi
<yen-thao> chắc vậy:(
 * yen-thao em thấy cái faq của diễn đàn lâu quá không update nhỉ
 * yen-thao BÂY GIỜ dO NHIỀU NGUYÊN NHÂN ĐẶC BIỆT LÀ DO VẤN ĐỀ KINH PHÍ NÊN CACONICAL KHÔNG CÒN CHO SHIP FREE ĐĨA NỮA, CÁCH TỐT NHẤT ĐỂ CÓ MỘT PHIÊN BẢN UBUNTU LÀ BẠN TAỈ VỀ TẠI TRANG CHỦ VÀ BURN RA CD HOẶC CHUYỂN NÓ VÀ USB ĐỂ BOOT VÀ CÀI ĐẶT!
<yen-thao> cái câu đó trong faq hình như hơi lỗi thời. Em mới vừa nhận được đĩa miênx phí từ canonical bửa hôm trước miễn xphí
<yen-thao> sao trong faq lại để như vậy
<yen-thao> Anh Tux cập nhật lại đi
<vubuntor238> alo
<vubuntor238> lam` on cho hoi chut'
<yen-thao> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor238> mình mới làm quen với ubuntu
<vubuntor238> khi cấu hình DNS
<vubuntor238> file /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<vubuntor238> k lưu được
<yen-thao> vubuntor238, bạn có dùng quyền root không
<ptkhanh> vubuntor238: bạn làm DNS server à?
<yen-thao> vubuntor238, sudo gedit /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<CoconutCrab> dạo này không thấy bạn Nam_Son đâu nhỉ? :-\
 * ptkhanh là Nam_Son
<CoconutCrab> chắc nghịch mandriva xong chán lunix rồi
 * CoconutCrab tát ptkhanh 
 * ptkhanh log lại, đếm số lần bị tát, hôm nào gặp trả thù
<CoconutCrab> :-\
 * CoconutCrab đeo mặt nạ gai
<vubuntor238> uhm
<yen-thao> cái vụ DNS server yen-thao chưa mò tới ^^
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab, anh là anh RCua đó hả?
<vubuntor238> hihi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<yen-thao> nhưng nếu save không được chắc là do bạn chưa dùng quyền root
<vubuntor238> http://www.mediafire.com/?rz5vc1794yrh483 báo lỗi đó
<bksupybot> Title: Doc1.doc (at www.mediafire.com)
<yen-thao> vubuntor238, http://paste.ubuntu.com copy lỗi vào đó đi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor238> uhm
<yen-thao> chứ chạy qua mediafire lười lắm^^
<vubuntor238> để vào quyền root thì vào như thế nào
<yen-thao>  sudo gedit <nơi lưu file>
<n2i> tóm lại là sudo
<n2i> .g man sudo
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/sudo.man.html
<bksupybot> Title: Sudo Manual (at www.gratisoft.us)
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab, sao anh lại gọi là lunix linux mà?
 * CoconutCrab đi đọc sách
 * ptkhanh nhìn CoconutCrab lắc lắc
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab, [CoconutCrab] (~cua@unaffiliated/coconutcrab): CuaDua em đón đúng phóc:D
<n2i> vubuntor238: cái hình to & rõ quá :D
<yen-thao> n2i, hình gì thế anh?
<n2i> win 7 cũng có tool chụp ảnh mà, sao không xài?
<n2i> yen-thao: máy ảo, lỗi gì nhìn không ra @@ mắt mờ, cả đêm không ngủ rồi, nên chả nhìn được :D
 * C4NoC đạp n2i lên giường
<n2i> ợ...
<n2i> định gì đây? :D
<yen-thao> 2 anh định ngủ chung à;))
<wasikevin> CoconutCrab, ping
<yen-thao> n2i, thế anh nắm tay anh C4Noc lên giường ngủ đi^^
<n2i> hic, thích nắm tay yen-thao hơn!
<wasikevin> CoconutCrab, long time no ping you.
<CoconutCrab> wasikevin: hello Kevin
<yen-thao> ;))để anh C4NoC khỏi đạp
 * n2i nắm tay yen-thao đi!
<CoconutCrab> wasikevin: yes, long time indeed
<n2i> kệ, hắn béo ú đạp không trúng đâu :D
<yen-thao> n2i, :D hj thôi hai anh ngủ chung đi nha em đi mum mum
<CoconutCrab> wasikevin: (actually I am always in this channel, but with different nicks)
<yen-thao> bye
<wasikevin> CoconutCrab, do you happen to know the language selection of GDM was corrupted a while?
<n2i> ợ, vkl, chưa chi đã out cái ầm! @@
<wasikevin> CoconutCrab, here is a patch.  I am wondering if you can broadcast it in Vietnam loco for testing?
<wasikevin> CoconutCrab, https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/locale-test
<CoconutCrab> wasikevin: okay, I will check it out now
<bksupybot> Title: Code for setting language environment : Gunnar Hjalmarsson (at launchpad.net)
<CoconutCrab> Ah I know this, fixed it myself
<CoconutCrab> I will check the patch in detail now
<nguyenthientam> Hello
<nguyenthientam> cho minh hoi chay ubuntu tren USB lam the nao de nghe duoc am thanh
<n2i> nguyenthientam: vốn đã nghe được âm thanh rồi mà
<t8ax> híc lú lẩn rồi
<t8ax> hôm qua ngồi bên Win tạo thêm 1 phân vùng vì còn dư tới 15G trống
<t8ax> ai dè lấy nhầm 25G của Ubuntu
<t8ax> còn thắc mắc sao mà nhìu G vậy ta..
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> giờ ếu có boot =))
<n2i> vậy là U thăng thiên rồi? hố hố
<t8ax> ờ
<t8ax> giờ đang kiếm đĩa Win 7 fix lại mbr
<t8ax> vãi lúa
<t8ax> móa bao nhiu thứ bên U mất sạch :(
<n2i> có quan trọng lắm không?
<t8ax> nói chung cũng ko quan trọng mấy
<t8ax> mấy thứ lặt vặt gom thành 1 đống
<t8ax> chưa copy sang Win thôi :|
<t8ax> hôm qua có copy 1 lần mà lười gom nên copy thiếu :-s
<n2i> vậy là ko UT được nữa hả :D
<t8ax> đc sao ko
<t8ax> ngại gì vết bẩn
<n2i> @@
<t8ax> nãy giờ nhét 5 6 cái đĩa để boot mà chưa biết cái nào là Win 7 :|
<n2i> nếu quan trọng quá thì có thể dùng testdisk vớt lại cái nào cần
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> ôi mẹ có rồi
<t8ax> ngồi 2 máy, quay qua quay lại giống ng` điên quá
<n2i> héc cơ chứ :D
<n2i> 2 tay 2 bàn phím mới nổi :D
<t8ax> biết gõ cái ếu gì
<vubuntor165> Cach cai tuxcut ???
<vubuntor165> minh download duoc file TuxCut-3.2_all.deb
<vubuntor165> lam sao de cai day??
<C4NoC> double-click vào mà cài
<vubuntor165> ok
<vubuntor165> chi vay thoi ha??
<vubuntor165> lam sao de mo no day? ga wa, hi
<vubuntor228> gi the nay
<TuxChanDoi> ?
<vubuntor228> hem co ai het hả
<vubuntor228> ubuntu 10.10 mình đang chạy không có phân vùng swap
<vubuntor228> giờ muốn tạo phân vùng swap trong ubnuntu luôn thì làm thế nào ạh ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor228: vô System->Admin->Disk Utilities
<GeekComp> chọn phân vùng swap
<vubuntor228> hdd mình còn 2gb
<vubuntor228> 2gb đó chưa format
<GeekComp> format đi
<vubuntor228> vào disd utilities nó không có tùy chọn gì hết
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor228> lúc cài đặt từ cd nó không cho tạo phân vùng swap
<GeekComp> tùy chọn gì là sao?
<vubuntor228> những phân vùng khác thì có edit, del ...
<GeekComp> chụp nó lên đây cái
<vubuntor228> đang xài win
<vubuntor228> :(
<vubuntor228> format swap bằng magic patition rồi vào ubuntu unmount được không ạh
<vubuntor228> ?
<GeekComp> đk tất
<vubuntor228> được hả bạn ?
<vubuntor228> ubuntu nó có tự nhận ra swap đó và sử dụng không ?
<vubuntor228> hơi gà
<vubuntor228> :)
<GeekComp> nhận ra thôi
<GeekComp> còn sử dụng thì còn tùy
<GeekComp> :P
<vubuntor228> mình chỉ sợ vậy đó chứ
<vubuntor228> :)
<vubuntor228> có cách nào khác nữa không ạh ?
<GeekComp> sử dụng hay ko là do mềnh cơ mờ
<vubuntor228> mình thì muốn sử dụng swap
<vubuntor228> bạn hướng dẫn mình cái
<vubuntor228> :)
<vubuntor359> hi chao cac ban cho hoi lam sao de bao mat server?
<vubuntor359> hi chao cac ban cho hoi lam sao de bao mat server?
<vubuntor359> lam sao bao mat server va ngan chan hacker ?
<vubuntor359> co ai huong dan minh voi
<voldemort248> .g backtrack | vubuntor359
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<bksupybot> Title: BackTrack Linux Penetration Testing Distribution (at www.backtrack-linux.org)
<vubuntor446> chao cac ban
<codai2810> chào bạn
<vubuntor446> khi minh cai font cho ubuntu thi minh gap loi
<vubuntor446> Couldn’t find package msttcorefonts
<vubuntor446> minh dung lenh sudo apt-get install msttcorefont
<vubuntor446> cac ban co the jup minh ko
<vubuntor446> cac ban oi
<nobawk> sao?
<nobawk> !find msttcorefont
<nobawk> !find corefont
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<vubuntor446> hay cac ban cho minh trang web de down ve cung duoc
<vubuntor446> file .deb ay
<nobawk> vubuntor446: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<vubuntor159> chào tất cả các bạn
<vubuntor159> mình sài bản G OS
<vubuntor159> nguyen bản là ubuntu 8.04
<vubuntor159> trong máy có ổ địa FAT32 và NTFS
<vubuntor159> lúc truoc nguyen bản nó là office 2.4khi save data trong word hay excel nó đều thấy duoc hết tất cả các ổ địa để lựa chọn nơi save mình thich
<vubuntor159> giờ mình update len office 3.2.1 thì khi save data trong word va excel thi no k con thay Fat 32 va NTFS nua
<C4NoC> mount nó lên
<vubuntor159> có các nào chỉnh kg các bạn, ai biết chỉ mình 1 chiêu với, heheh
<vubuntor159> mount rồi
<C4NoC> mount rồi thì coi cái path nó ở đâu
<vubuntor159> ý mình là vo man hinh save cua word va excel kg thay
<vubuntor159> ý mình là màn hinh save của word và excel kg thấy được đồ họa các ổ địa kia
<vubuntor159> nếu đánh bằng đường dẫn thì nó vẫn ok
<nobawk> mount rồi thì chọn đường dẫn vào chỗ đó là xong
<vubuntor159> nhưng đánh bằng đường dẫn thì nó hơi nhức đầu, và người sử dụng kg thích
<vubuntor159> mà phiên bản open office 2.4 thi ok nha
<vubuntor159> tha1y het luon
<vubuntor159> có điều về in ấn thì bị lỗi
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> thích thì tạo 1 cái shortcut
<nobawk> cũng thế cả mà :3
<vubuntor159> có điềukg hiểu là bản office 2.4 thì kg bị mà offce 3.2.1 thì bị
<nobawk> chắc bọn nó thay đổi cái gì đó
<vubuntor159> mình sử dụng ban G OS thấy nó vô củng k, nếu kg bị cái savenày có thể nói vô cung2 hoàn hảo rùi
<vubuntor159> hhehhe
<nobawk> ờ há
<vubuntor159> các bạn kg biết đâu, hộm qua tới giờ chạy quá trời,
<vubuntor159> lý do là công ty đang thay doi xp qua het ubuntu
<vubuntor159> khoảng 100 máy
<vubuntor159> phien bản G OS
<vubuntor159> mới cài có mấy cái máy à 1 nguoi thì email bị loạn mạ
<vubuntor159> nào là office bị loan mạ
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor159> nào là mấy in kg in duoc, in thieu chu
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor159> heheh
 * C4NoC in ầm ầm
<C4NoC> mail ầm ầm
<vubuntor159> nhung gio ok het rui
<C4NoC> office ầm ầm
<vubuntor159> ban con chưa biết
<vubuntor159> bên mình là ocng6 ty dai loan
<vubuntor159> mail no toan tieng hoa
<C4NoC> thì có sao
<vubuntor159> nao la tieng trung quoc, dai loan
<vubuntor159> nhat ban
<vubuntor159> tieng viet nua, nhung noi chung do minh chua co kinh nghiem nen moi bi vay
<vubuntor159> nhung gio minh chinh duoc roi
<vubuntor159> co dieu minh kg hieu 1 cai thunserbirn voi 1 cai enverlution
<vubuntor159> kg biet thằng nào ngon hon thằng nào?
<vubuntor159> thunderbirn va enverlution email?
<vubuntor159> ban nao co thể cho mình ý kiến kg?
<GeekComp> vubuntor159: thunderbird nhej
<GeekComp> dễ sưr dungj
<GeekComp> evo cao cấp, cấu hình hơi khó
<vubuntor159> hi, vay à
<GeekComp> ừa
<vubuntor159> cao cấp thì mình kg sợ, ý mình là cái nào nó ổn định hay én dữ kiệu cao kìa
<GeekComp> vs các email của các ông lớn thì nó tự cấu hình cho bạn
<vubuntor159> giống như cái outlook express với microsoft outlook của windows
<GeekComp> thunderbird ổn định
<GeekComp> 20GB mail mà còn chả sao
<vubuntor159> outlook express gì mà data 4GH, chuyển qua microsoft outlook có khoảng 1,5Gh
<vubuntor159> ý mình là như vậy
<GeekComp> nén thì chưa ktra
<GeekComp> nhưng có lẽ mạnh hơn evo
<vubuntor159> vấn đề mình vừa nói mình thấy nó cũng là 1 ý phải coi
<vubuntor159> vì công ty sử dụng năm này qua năm nọ nén càng cao càng tốt
<vubuntor287> cho hoi cai
<vubuntor287> minh co cai thu ubuntu va lam sao de xoa bo cai dat do
<C4NoC> cài đặt gì?
<vubuntor159> http://www.thinkgos.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems (at www.thinkgos.com)
<vubuntor159> phien ban này vo cùng ổn định
<vubuntor159> mình đang sủ dụng phiên bản này
<C4NoC> sao biết ổn định?
<vubuntor159> thì mình test
<vubuntor159> cong ty mình nguyen 1 tập  đoàn  sử dụng phien ban này
<C4NoC> ghê dzậy sao
<vubuntor159> mình quan lý 1 phần gồm 100 máy cũng chuận bị thay doi phien ban nay
<vubuntor159> mnh cai khoang 10 may roi, thoi gian qua nhung van de cua no mình đã biết khá nhiều
<vubuntor159> thì ai dowload về test thì bie61t chứ gì, tốc độ nhanh, ổn địnhlà điều mình muốn đạt tới
<daovanhoi> chào cả nhà
 * t8ax tát daovanhoi 
<t8ax> lâu quá ko gặp :)
<daovanhoi> á
<daovanhoi> bác t8ax
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> cho em hỏi
<t8ax> vậy nha đi đây :)
<daovanhoi> trong ubuntu có cách nào add các địa chỉ để vào facebook như bên windows có file hosts ấy
<daovanhoi> bác biết không/
<t8ax> có
<t8ax> mở terminal
<t8ax> gõ
<daovanhoi> nó nằm đâu bác
<daovanhoi> vâng
<t8ax> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<t8ax> rồi copy hosts quẳng vào, save lại, mở facebook.com là thấy wtf
<daovanhoi> ok con gà đên
<daovanhoi> thank bác
<daovanhoi> hihi
<vubuntor047> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor047> cái login screen của mình nó không unlock được thì xử lý thế nào nhỉ
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> reset pass
<vubuntor047> để mình thử
<vubuntor606> jo
<vubuntor626> minh dang cai stardict nhung khong biet nguon de tai cac tu dien anh-viet, viet-anh
<vubuntor626> moi nguoi chi giup
<vubuntor606> mọi người cho mình hỏi, khi shutdown ubuntu, mình ko tắt hết các chương trình, lúc khởi động lại, các chương trình tự bật lên, có cách nào tắt ko cho chúng tự mở lên ko?
<nobawk> có
<nobawk> save session lại
<nobawk> rồi khởi động lên nó tự bật
<vubuntor606> @nobawk: ý mình là máy mình hiện giờ bị thế, lúc khởi động rất chậm, mình ko muốn cho chúng tự khởi động
<nobawk> vubuntor606: bỏ cái save session đi
<nobawk> và vào cái startup application tắt bớt cái nào ko cần thiết đi
<vubuntor606> tham gia trên đây với tên là id của diễn đàn như thế nào vậy các bạn?
<t8ax>  /nick TênBạnMuốn
<Super_Cacel> @t8ax,nobawk: thanks cacs ban
<nobawk> Super_Cacel: ko có chi
<Super_Cacel> ở trong startup app, mình ko rõ nhiều chương trình nên chẳng bít tắt những cái nào ko cần thiết cả
<Super_Cacel> các bạn chỉ giúp mình với :D
<vubuntor540> hello co ai cho minh biet tai sao khi update thi kg loging vao duoc ubuntu server 10.10 kg
<n2i> Nó báo sao?
<vubuntor540> bao sai pass
<vubuntor540> nhung luc dau van chay bt
<vubuntor540> sau khi update thi bi vay do
<vubuntor540> xin hoi cau lenh mo cong 21 vay dung kg cac ban ?
<vubuntor540> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
<vubuntor540> co can them -m tcp kg?
<vubuntor540> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT va iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT cai nao dung?
<vubuntor540> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT va iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT cai nao dung?
<vubuntor540> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT va iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT cai nao dung?
<vubuntor020> cac ban cho hoi noi ia chi download compiz fusion
<vubuntor020> download compiz o dau a
<vubuntor020> em hoi that ma download o dau vay anhoi
<vubuntor315> hi
<vubuntor315> ai cho minh hoi tai sao khi add iptables vao thi kg vao duoc server nua ?
<vubuntor315> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<vubuntor315> minh add 3 port sau do vao lai no kg vao duoc tai sao vay?
<vubuntor315> sao kg co ai o day vay?
<vubuntor027> a cho em hoi phan mem danh cho ubuntu download o dau a
<vubuntor027> download cac phan mem danh cho ubun tu o dau a
<GeekComp> vubuntor027: kho ppa
<xiaomei> kho nè http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN#Ph.E1.BA.A7n_m.E1.BB.81m
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor027: ở trong máy cậu ấy
<n2i> chỗ software center kìa
<GeekComp> n2i: hic
<GeekComp> mo cai mang ngoai hang net
<GeekComp> nhu kec
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor027> cac anh cho em xin cai duong link
<GeekComp> vubuntor027: ec
<GeekComp> Software Center trong menu Acce"sorry:
<n2i> vubuntor027: đang xài ubuntu hả?
<vubuntor027> em moi dung nen chua hieu ro mong cac a thong cam nha
<n2i> xài ubuntu mà đòi đi tải phần mềm. bộ trông giống window quá @@
<n2i> .g cài đặt phần mềm trong ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> n2i: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_ph%E1%BA%A7n_m%E1%BB%81m
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt phần mềm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor027> ko hieu anh ak thay no dep thi nghic
<n2i> đấy
<n2i> vào đó đọc đi
<xiaomei> chỉ người ta là vào Application -->Ubuntu Software Center :D
<vubuntor027> vang
<n2i> còn không thì nhấp chuột vào menu applications, rê chuột xuông dưới cùng ý
<n2i> mọi thứ tìm trong đó!
<vubuntor027> nhung em dang dung win
<n2i> @@ miễn bình luận!
<xiaomei> dùng win sao hình dung nổi trời
<xiaomei> :D
 * xiaomei hồi xưa cũng dùng win vô đây hỏi suýt bị đuổi :D
<n2i> :D
 * GeekComp da dit xiaomei
<xiaomei> nà h dùng ubuntu òi nha :D
 * n2i bóp GeekComp: bạo lực vậy hả!
<n2i> s/bóp/bốp
<xiaomei> em lại hong tab được òi, ai bít sao chữa em với
<n2i> tab nick ấy à?
<xiaomei> tab nick ấy
<GeekComp> xiaomei: dap cai ban phim xuong dat
<GeekComp> dam bao duoc
<GeekComp> ^^
<n2i> GeekComp: nhiễm dần tư tưởng của t8ax rồi hố hố
<xiaomei> GeekComp: tab được òi, đá anh chít h
<n2i> xiaomei: nick anh ngắn lắm, không tab được cũng không sao mà! :D
<GeekComp> n2i: hic
<n2i> (nick /me ngắn nhất, hô hô)
<xiaomei> ủa vậy mấy cái ông lê thê thì làm seo :-/
<GeekComp> n2i: ngan nhat nen cha co 4rum nao accept!!
<n2i> ầy, điên nhất là chỗ ấy
<xiaomei1> n2i: điên thật òi :((
<n2i> @@ sao vậy em?
<GeekComp> xiaomei: sao dzo?
<xiaomei> vào bằng web chat khùng quá, em hong thích dùng pidgin lúc này
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> (hình như chưa vào webchat trên máy mình bao giờ)
<xiaomei> lúc tab được lúc hong
<xiaomei> mà ai chỉ em xoá bớt kernel cũ với, nó up nhiều quá òi
<GeekComp> xiaomei: kernel cu a?
<GeekComp> neu cai = ppa thi purge thoai
 * xiaomei trước đã được các siêu nhân chỉ òi, nhưng đầu óc bã đậu h quên, sợ xoá xong là xoá cả ubuntu lun :D
<GeekComp> ec
<xiaomei> GeekComp:  vâng
<YeuDoi> ubot2: I love you
<ubot2> Factoid 'I love you' not found
<xiaomei> GeekComp: trước các siu nhân chỉ đâu làm thế, dùng ubuntu Tweak á, nhưng h vô thấy loàng ngoằng quá, em lại phải hỏi :(
<GeekComp> trong 4rum cung co do
<GeekComp> .g site:forum.ubuntu.vn xoa kernel cu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: No results found for 'site:forum.ubuntu.vn xoa kernel cu'.
 * xiaomei Tin học một chữ bẻ làm đôi hong bít nên đọc trên đó hong hiểu
<GeekComp> xiaomei: go dpkg -l | grep linux | cut -f 3 -d " "
<GeekComp> xem cai nao khong can thi sudo apt-get remove (goi) --purge
<xiaomei> GeekComp: gõ lệnh đó hả anh
<GeekComp> o ho
<xiaomei> command not found <---làm nó báo vậy à
<GeekComp> day la theo ppa
<GeekComp> ec
<GeekComp> xiaomei: thoai dung ubuntu tweak di cho nhanh
<GeekComp> vi cach tren phai biet kernel nao cu
<xiaomei> thì lần trước mấy anh trên đây chỉ dùng ubuntu tweak
<xiaomei> nhưng h em vào lóng ngóng hong nhớ làm như nào
<GeekComp> ecv
<GeekComp> vay huong dan tu dau vs ubuntu tweak nha
<GeekComp> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.9/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.9-1_all.deb
<GeekComp> tai ve
<GeekComp> cai dat
<xiaomei> em tải và cài nó òi mờ
<xiaomei> chỉ là vào đó như nào ấy
<GeekComp> vo phan Clean ay
<GeekComp> roi vo phan Clean kernel gi gi do...
<GeekComp> xiaomei: co hieu khong dzo?
<xiaomei> có thấy nhưng nhấp chuột chọn nó đơ ra
<GeekComp> ?
<xiaomei> chọn package Clean chứ
<GeekComp> chac la the
 * GeekComp co dong den no bao h dau @@
<GeekComp> a ko
<xiaomei> lần trước các siu nhân dạy em thế
<GeekComp> sao lai package
<GeekComp> package la remove goi update
<GeekComp> nut cuoi cung e
<GeekComp> cha nho
<xiaomei> nhưng h em vào thấy nó mờ mờ chuột vô k thấy gì hết sợ lại như lần xưa em xoá kernel mà cuối cùng xoá cả ubuntu  :((
<GeekComp> xiaomei co cach roi
<GeekComp> nhanh hon ubuntu tweak
<GeekComp> tai ailurus ve
<GeekComp> hic cai hang net nay ra trang nc ngoai chan qua
<GeekComp> https://launchpad.net/~ailurus/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1349275/+listing-archive-extra
<GeekComp> roi vo phan clean
<GeekComp> nhan vo nut Unused Kernel
<xiaomei> chọn cái package Clean, sau đó có cái bảng tiếp thì chọn Clean kernel các kernel cũ hiện lên tick vô để xoá, nhưng hôm nay em thấy nó mờ mờ k tick được
<t8ax> xiaomei, nhìn ở góc Ubuntu Tweak bên phải
<GeekComp> a
<t8ax> có chữ Unlock
<t8ax> nhấn vô đó mở khóa rồi clean
<GeekComp> nhan nut Unlock
<t8ax> clean hết đi
<xiaomei> :) khổ quá, k bít gì về tin nên mấy bác thông cảm, em có thấy mờ sợ nó bị xoá sạch nên lại hỏi cho chắc ăn mờ
<t8ax> sau đó vào terminal
<t8ax> gõ
<t8ax> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop*
<xiaomei> em xoá sạch mấy lần òi, cài lại hãi
<t8ax> rồi logout
<t8ax> -> sẽ đc thấy wallpaper chưa bao giờ đệp như thế :">
<t8ax> ( giỡn nha, làm theo là học máu á )
<windbox97> nay t8ax oi
<windbox97> cai lenh o tren la gi day?
<windbox97> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop*
<GeekComp> windbox97: lam theo biet lien@@
 * GeekComp dap dap t8ax
<t8ax> ko dành cho ng` yếu tim
<GeekComp> thoai di ve
<windbox97> uhm
 * yen-thao mấy anh cho em hỏi làm sao để đổi cái hình của icon vậy?
<n2i> yen-thao: cái hình của icon? :D
<t8ax> câu hỏi rất hay
<t8ax> làm đảo điên bao nhiu nhân sĩ..
<t8ax> núp
<n2i> hờ hờ, khái niệm này khó hiểu quá! :D ai định nghĩa cái!
<windbox97> ac
 * yen-thao http://i.imgur.com/X4zlm.jpg đó đổi hình cái icon chổ con chuột
<t8ax> ấn chuột fải vô
<t8ax> chọn
<n2i> yen-thao: sửa thuộc tính của nó
<t8ax> Chang icon hay gì đấy
<n2i> rồi select icon thôi!
<t8ax> change image hay sao ấy
<n2i> (dễ gấp bội bên win :D)
<n2i> (desktop con gái nhìn khác nhẩy :D)
<yen-thao> n2i, chi chỉnh được độ lớn thôi
<yen-thao> n2i, khác gì?
<t8ax> resize icon
<n2i> yen-thao: chẳng giống của miền
<t8ax> rồi click vào cái icon gốc ở khung resize ấy
<t8ax> là nó cho mình đổi icon
<t8ax> hiểu hêm
<yen-thao> t8ax, em không thấy chổ đổi
<yen-thao> chỉ thấy đổi độ lớn thôi
<t8ax> ấn vô cái resiz echưa?
<t8ax> có mà ta
<yen-thao> dạ rồi
<t8ax> ko thấy có à?
<yen-thao> rôi sao nửa
<yen-thao> chỉ tăng kích thước thôi
<yen-thao> à à em thấy rồi ^^
<t8ax> ở properties
<t8ax> xem có ko?
<yen-thao> nó ở trong  properties
<t8ax> ừh ko nhớ rõ lắm ;)
<yen-thao> nhấp đôi vào cái hình đó là đổi được mà kiếm nãy giờ^^
 * yen-thao có chương trình nào chuyển đổi hình về icon không mấy anh?
<_Tux_> yen-thao: để làm cái giề
 * _Tux_ Ubuntu dùng icon png luôn
<_Tux_> convert về ico làm chê
<yen-thao> _Tux_, dạ thế mà em không biết^^
<yen-thao> dạ xong rồi^^
<geminious>  /join #vnluser
<yen-thao> geminious, khuya rồi mà còn chạy qua phòng tám nữa nà^^
<geminious> chạy chạy
<geminious> mà khuya j
<geminious> :))
<geminious> tám ở đây sợ bị kick :))
<geminious> mà hnay lam j có rcua nhỉ :))
<yen-thao> geminious, 10h20 mà chưa khuya à
<geminious> hehe chÆ°a >:)
<geminious> khuya phải 1h trở đi
<yen-thao> geminious, hix thức khuya ghê mai yen-thao 6h sáng phải thức đặng 7h đi học nên thức khuya quá sáng thức không nổi
<geminious> học ở đâu thế
<GeekComp|dinner> mời cả nhà
<geminious> sai t7 lại đi học
<geminious> ?
<yen-thao> geminious, học sáng chiều AGU
<yen-thao> sáng 2 tiết chiều 3 tiết
<geminious> Agriculture uni ?
<yen-thao> An Giang university
<GeekComp|dinner> kaka
<yen-thao> yen-thao đâu có giỏi đến nỗi học trường quốc tế vậy
<geminious> à à :))
<geminious> ở xa vậy
<GeekComp|dinner> geminious: luận rất hay
<geminious> GeekComp|dinner: haha
<geminious> yen-thao:  b hay g đấy :">
<GeekComp|dinner> boy
<yen-thao> b ;))
<geminious> nick thế này n` ng bị lừa lắm nhỉ >:)
<yen-thao> ^^
<yen-thao> hjhj
<yen-thao> mà người bị lừa đầu tiên đó chính là geminious đó;))
<geminious> yen-thao:  đâu trừ mình ra :-"
<geminious> mình hỏi mọi ng từ trc r
<geminious> :-"
<GeekComp|dinner> kakaka
<yen-thao> ;))
<GeekComp|dinner> hài ghê gúm
<yen-thao> geminious, hỏi ai thế
<yen-thao> GeekComp|dinner, hài gì thế?^^
<GeekComp|dinner> yen-thao: tá»± bik
<geminious> hỏi n` ng lắm
<geminious> suýt bị lừa :-"
<yen-thao> GeekComp|dinner, ^^
<yen-thao> Buồn  ngồi xếp lá tre xếp thành 3 chử geminious bị lừa
<yen-thao> hix đánh nhanh quá sai chính tả rùi^^
<geminious> ủa sai j
<yen-thao> chữ chứ không phải chửi không phải sai chính tả à
<GeekComp|dinner> yen-thao: quan trọng giề
<GeekComp|dinner> anh em luận ra đk hết
<yen-thao> GeekComp|dinner, thấy kỳ kỳ thế thôi cũng không có gì
<geminious> à à :))
<geminious> tưởng miền nam hay nói ~ thành ? mà
<geminious> ko sao
<geminious> nghe cũng quen r ^^
<geminious> hiểu đc là đc
<yen-thao> geminious, đừng thấy 1 người mà quơ đủa cả nắm thế chứ
<yen-thao> chat trong xchat chữ hơi khó đọc mấy anh có biết chương trình nào tương tự giao diện đẹp hơn không(trừ pidgin)
<GeekComp|dinner> có
<GeekComp|dinner> IRC tự tạo =))
<yen-thao> GeekComp|dinner, ?
<n2i> chém gió mời sang vnluser :D
<GeekComp|dinner> à nhầm
<yen-thao> n2i: giờ này đâu có ai cần hỗ trợ đâu mà khó vậy anh?
<n2i> nguyên tắc là nguyên tắc!
<yen-thao> n2i: nguyên tắc gì mà em thấy anh spam ở đây hoài mà
<n2i> đâu
<yen-thao> n2i: anh đừng có chối có log ghi lại đó nha
<n2i> vd đi?
<yen-thao> tức quá à
<yen-thao> n2i: anh còn chối nửa không http://i.imgur.com/fF7gz.png
<geminious> yen-thao:  distro nào đấy
<geminious> U à
<geminious> hay F
<yen-thao> geminious: Ubuntu 10.04
<n2i> cái đó /me nói mấy người khác mà
 * n2i có spam đâu!
<yen-thao> uhm thôi vậy em spam được rồi:(
<yen-thao> geminious: chỉ là dùng emerald theme thôi mà
<geminious> uh mình toàn dùng default :))
<geminious> mà theme để default U8 cơ :))
<geminious> sáng sáng nhìn cho rõ
<geminious> theme mới tối rầm
<geminious> ping yen-thao
<yen-thao> geminious: cái này nó chỉ chỉnh mấy cái của sổ thôi  chứ nó không chỉnh toàn bộ theme đâu. Sorry nãy giờ đi giặt đồ
<vubuntor290> anh chi oi
<vubuntor290> cai loi nay la nhu the nao day a?
<n2i> ở đây chị có chị thôi :D
<n2i> vubuntor290: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor640> uy
<vubuntor640> anh chi oi cai loi nay la nhu the nao day a?
<yen-thao> vubuntor640: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor640> 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30 p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=vi_VN,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)  Error: /home/dragon/tro choi/hack me.zing/VipAutoPro.Com_Farm_stealer_1.3/VipAutoPro.Com_Farm_stealer_1.3.exe: Can not open file as archive  Errors: 1
<vubuntor640> giai nen duoi rar khong duoc a?
<vubuntor640> em giai nen cai nao co duoi rar no cung the
<t8ax> .exe :o
<yen-thao> hack:(
<t8ax> hack mẹ =))
<vubuntor640> co ai biet loi nay khong a?
<yen-thao> em núp
<vubuntor640> hic
<vubuntor640> e ko hieu
<t8ax> vubuntor640, vào software center
<t8ax> cài gói
<t8ax> RAR vào
<t8ax> xem giải nén đc ko
<vubuntor640> ok
<CoconutCrab> ở đây không hỗ trợ đồ windows
<vubuntor640> de em thu xem
<n2i> file exe nhiều khi nó giải nén được đấy
<CoconutCrab> nếu dùng wine thì tự hỗ trợ
<n2i> thằng 7zip í
<CoconutCrab> (mặc dù có hỗ trợ nhiều khi cũng chả khác gì)
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor640> 7zip khong duoc
<n2i> đùa, cái được cái không
<t8ax> vubuntor640, thử cài gói RAR vào xêm đc hôk
<vubuntor640> vang
<n2i> rar là riêng rồi
<n2i> unrar kìa
<vubuntor640> the em cai dat roi thi no o dau nhi?
<vubuntor640> em khong biet
<vubuntor640> em cai roi`
<vubuntor640> em chi thay no bao mo = 7zip thoi
<n2i> mở file gì?
<n2i> cứ file-roller mà xài
<vubuntor640> rar
<n2i> cái archive manager ấy
<vubuntor640> la sao a?
<n2i> nó ở đó hết
<vubuntor640> em dung tieng viet
<n2i> nhâp chuột vào file rar mở bình thường thôi
<t8ax> vubuntor640, đang dùng UBUNTU hay WINDOWS?
<yen-thao> vubuntor640: cái rar và urar chỉ là plugin thôi
<vubuntor640> ubuntu
<n2i> yen-thao: nhầm
<yen-thao> n2i: ?chứ sao
<n2i> unrar cứ cho là plugin của file-roller đi
<n2i> còn rar là riêng á
<t8ax> nói chung gõ chữ RAR vào
<n2i> rar là của bọn rar bên win kìa, không phải opensource
<t8ax> nó ra cái gì cài cái đó ;)
 * t8ax tát n2i
<yen-thao> ùa
<n2i> lol sao tát /me?
<t8ax> ai mướn giải thích
 * CoconutCrab mang kẹo dồi ra nhai nhai
<n2i> fsck
<n2i> ai mướn nghe?
<t8ax> ai nói nghe :o
<t8ax> <== đọc chữ
<t8ax> ếu có nghe
<n2i> như nhau cả
<t8ax> trăm nghe ko = 1 thấy
<t8ax> sao lại như nhau
<n2i> thông tin truyền đi và nhận được vẫn như thế
<t8ax> úp thì nó đc 50kb/s
<t8ax> down đc 500kb/s
<t8ax> khác 1 trời 1 vực
<n2i> lol
 * CoconutCrab gãi gãi
<n2i> đó là 2 mặt đối ngược
<n2i> ai tính kiểu thế?
<t8ax> tại bác đòi truyền đi và nhận đc
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> bác tính kiểu đấy em tính theo
<t8ax> giờ lại hỏi ngược
<t8ax> wtf
 * n2i là /me giải thích cho yen-thao chứ không phải mợ
<yen-thao> :(tới giờ gió thổi 2 chiều
<t8ax> thế ai mướn giải thích
<n2i> mình nói lên thì có quyền/nghĩa vụ giải thích
<n2i> ok?
<CoconutCrab> !find unrar
<ubot2> CoconutCrab: Found: unrar-free, libclamunrar6, unrar
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get install unrar
<CoconutCrab> cái rar kia là cần trả tiền
<n2i> uhm
<CoconutCrab> unrar thì free (theo nghĩ mở mã)
<n2i> thực ra chắc chẳng ai trả :D
<n2i> !find rar
<ubot2> n2i: Found: librarian-dev, librarian0, rarian-compat, guile-library, hol88-library (and 21 others)
<CoconutCrab> nếu không ai trả chắc nó không sống từ năm 2000 đến giờ
<t8ax> ủa mà 7zip nó ko giải nén đc rar àh :|
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> 7zip là container format
<n2i> ý /me là trong số như ta nè
<t8ax> thế mà bác _Tux_ cứ khẳng định nó giải nén đc rar
<CoconutCrab> thuật toán có thể dùng là lzma hay zip
<CoconutCrab> rar là cả định dạng lẫn thuật toán (đóng kín)
<CoconutCrab> vứt rar đi mà dùng 7zip :-\
<t8ax> down porn đa số toàn rar bác ạ :|
<CoconutCrab> thế đừng xem porn nữa
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> t8ax: tay này ở vs hắn lâu ngày cũng sinh bệnh
<n2i> chạy rồi kìa
<t8ax> :|
 * yen-thao http://i.imgur.com/puk07.png^^
<n2i> (mờ hết cả mắt)
<yen-thao> đẹp mà
<CoconutCrab> 嘘
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: chữ đó nghĩa gì vậy anh?
<CoconutCrab> .w 嘘
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for 嘘.
<CoconutCrab> 4`
<CoconutCrab> .w 嘘つき
<bkphenny> 嘘つき — noun: 1. a liar, often with not much seriousness; a fibber
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: ý anh nói em nói láo à:(
<t8ax> yen-thao xài font gì đẹp vậy nhỉ :|
<CoconutCrab> font serif
<CoconutCrab> ai điên dùng serif cho chat
<t8ax> sao nhìn đẹp vậy nhỉ :|
<t8ax> có thể do cái nền đẹp :|
<vubuntor510> 2
<vubuntor510> cho em hoi ti
<vubuntor510> dung wine de co the chay duoc cac game tren win xp dung khong a?
<vubuntor510> hic
<vubuntor510>  khong co ai a?
<vubuntor510> su dung wine nhu the nao a?
<n2i> được chứ
<n2i> wine ấy hả?
<n2i> khuy rồi, dùng là đúng đấy :D
<vubuntor510> vang
<vubuntor510> em khong biet su dung?
<n2i> thì ra mấy tiệm ấy, mua lấy 1 chai. rum, đế gì cũng được, về xài thôi @@
<vubuntor510> cai dat xong rui`
<vubuntor510> =]]
<vubuntor510> bo tay
<n2i> hờ hờ.
<vubuntor510> the co can kien thuc ve may ao khong nhi?
<n2i> cài wine rồi à?
<n2i> không cần đâu
<vubuntor510> ?
<vubuntor510> vang
<vubuntor510> sao co?
<n2i> game gì?
<n2i> thì cứ cho file exe chạy với wine loader... ấy
<n2i> nó cũng làm việc như bên win thôi, rất bình thường!
<vubuntor510> co phai cai wine roi la co the giai nen tat ca cac duoi rar khong nhi
<vubuntor510> luc chua cai wine thi ko giai nen duoc
<vubuntor510> hinh nhu cai xong van hu the
<vubuntor510> bat ki 1 cai phan mem nao co duoi rar
<vubuntor510> no bao loi
<vubuntor510> ko chay duoc
<vubuntor510> oh
<vubuntor510> anh dung cai nay chua?
<vubuntor510> =]]
<t8ax> cần gì cực vậy
<t8ax> chơi game thì sang Win chơi cho ngon
<t8ax> lại còn wine
<n2i> vubuntor510: giải nén file rar thì liên quan gì tới việc cài wine?
<n2i> t8ax: buồn ngủ chưa?
<t8ax> đang tính đọc truyện
<n2i> đang chán chán quá! :"(
<n2i> hay là...UT tiếp nhẩy! :D
<vubuntor510> he file '/home/dragon/tro choi/Pokemon.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<vubuntor510> no bao loi nhu the?
<t8ax> nói rầu
<t8ax> sang Win mà chơi
<vubuntor510> khong phai la cai game nhung cai nao co duoi rar thi ko giai quyet duoc
<t8ax> ng` uống rượu còn xỉn
<n2i> vubuntor510: chuột phải vào nó, chọn properties, chuyển sang tab premissions
<t8ax> huống hồ gì cái máy
<vubuntor510> sax
<vubuntor510> the thi thua
<t8ax> vubuntor510, cài gói RAR vào là giải nén đc đuôi rar thôi
<n2i> đánh dấu vào cái allow execution gì ấy
<vubuntor510> =]]
<n2i> vubuntor510: táng cho giờ!
<n2i> file rar thì kiếm chương trình giải nén mà xài chứ! :D
<n2i> định cài winrar hở :D
<vubuntor510> cai rar roi
<vubuntor510> nhung khi dinh giai nen cai nao co duoi thi ko ay duoc
<t8ax> vote 1 fiếu dùng hẳn Windows
<vubuntor510> ma khong biet mo rar o dau ca?
<vubuntor510> ngai qua
<vubuntor510> =]]
<vubuntor510> vua moi cai ubuntu
<t8ax> thế Win giải nén sao?
<vubuntor510> kich dup chuot thoi
<t8ax> chắc ko :D
<vubuntor510> =]]
<t8ax> hay chuột phải rồi Extract here?
<vubuntor510> ok
<vubuntor510> giai nen tai day
<t8ax> thử giải nén xem đc ko
<vubuntor510> ok
<t8ax> ok = đc rồi fải ko? vậy thì lượn đây
<n2i> t8ax: lượn đây hay lượn đi? :-/
<t8ax> lượn ở đây
<t8ax> hay lượn đi
<t8ax> là tùy =))
<vubuntor510> muon go bo 1 phan mem da cai roi thi lam nhu the nao?nhi?
<vubuntor510> co dung lenh ko?
<t8ax> sudo apt-get remove windows
<vubuntor510> terminal
<t8ax> đại khái thế
<vubuntor510> =]]
<t8ax> cài thế nào thì gỡ thế ấy
<t8ax> mà bỏ cái mặt =]] đi, nhìn rẻ tiền quá :D
<vubuntor510> nan?ubuntu kho dung qua
<vubuntor510> :))
<t8ax> :)) dễ thương hơn 1 chút rồi đấy
<vubuntor510> :P
<vubuntor510> anh o dau the?
<vubuntor510> biet em la boy hay girl khong?
<t8ax> nói ra lỡ gần nhà vác hàng sang chém thì sao
<vubuntor510> :D
<vubuntor510> :))
<t8ax> gơ hay boi ếu quan trọng
<n2i> vào đây thì trước sau cũng thành..thím hết :D
<vubuntor510> ok
<t8ax> gì mình cũng iu đc tuốt
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor510> hoho
<n2i> vubuntor510: nghe mà rợn chưa?
<vubuntor510> where are you?
<n2i> vubuntor510: gỡ bỏ và cài đặt phần mềm: Ubuntu Software Center
<n2i> vào đó mà chọn
<t8ax> where là ở đâu?
<vubuntor510> co luon o may ma`
<n2i> khoái cái nào nhấn install cái đó
<n2i> yep
<vubuntor510> trung tam phan mem ubuntu
<n2i> phải có net :D
<vubuntor510> co
<n2i> yep
<vubuntor510> co
<vubuntor510> sax
<n2i> (mù tiếng Anh)
<vubuntor510> vao day tim hoac go ra mat thoi gian
<t8ax> ừh đúng rồi
<t8ax> mất thời gian
<t8ax> dùng Windows đi
<t8ax> cứ lên google
<t8ax> "tên phần mềm + key"
<t8ax> là có nguyên 1 list dài ngoằng ngoặc
<t8ax> tha hồ down
<n2i> :D
<n2i> vubuntor510:  thế muốn thế nào?
<t8ax> có khi còn đc bonus mấy cái Phimnguoilon.exe
<n2i> hố hố
<vubuntor510> đại ka dùng cái ububtu này được lâu chưa
<vubuntor510> :(
<vubuntor510> time?
<n2i> ủa, đại ka đâu? /me á?
<n2i> hay lão kia? :D
<vubuntor510> her
<t8ax> <== đang sử dụng Windows 7
<vubuntor510> mai không phải đi học
<vubuntor510> tha hồ mà chém
<vubuntor510> :((
<t8ax> <-- gián điệp của Bill gửi vào để Windows hóa Luser
<vubuntor510> :\-
<vubuntor510> :-/
<vubuntor510> thôi đi ngủ cho lành
<vubuntor510> hôho
<vubuntor510> ppp
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> vĩnh biệt
<t8ax> chúc bạn ra đi thanh thản :)
<n2i> nằm ngang đắp chiếu :D
<vubuntor510> bạn cũng thế nhé
<vubuntor510> :))
<t8ax> mới bảo
<t8ax> tha hồ chém
<vubuntor510> =]]
<t8ax> giờ đã out
<n2i> t8ax: có phải ai clone?
<t8ax> mấy bạn trẻ làm tôi thất vọng quá
<vubuntor510> ngon
<t8ax> ( thì nghi nãy giờ mới chém )
<n2i> xả láng vào :D
<t8ax> thấy cách nói chuyện quen quen ;)
<vubuntor510> đấy là lối sống
<vubuntor510> thôi lượn đây
<t8ax> ừh
<n2i> định bẻ gẫy cánh lão khỏi lượn
<t8ax> đi đái cái rồi vào UT nhể n2i
<n2i> fsck
<n2i> ếu hiểu học ở đâu mà ăn nói như thế @@
<t8ax> ờ đi tè
<t8ax> đc chưa ;)
<n2i> t8ax: bỏ cái chuyện cậu bé shin đi, ô nhiễm quá
<t8ax> móa hay vkl thì thôi chứ :(
<n2i> ếu biết ai dạy cái thằng đó mà bố mẹ nó cũng phát điên lên được ấy chứ
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> các bác spam ác quá
<GeekComp> n2i: nhể
<GeekComp> :-D
<n2i> đâu có, mài dao tí mà, độ này lâu nó cùi mất :D
<t8ax>  /me tán GeekComp
<n2i> ủa, yen thao out bao giờ ta?
<t8ax> xin fép ai chưa mà lên tiếng
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-08
<vubuntor363> .g khoi phuc khoi dong ubuntu sau khi cai win
<bkphenny> vubuntor363: http://zxc232.wordpress.com/2009/11/05/khoi-ph%E1%BB%A5c-kh%E1%BB%9Fi-d%E1%BB%99ng-vao-ubuntu-9-10-sau-khi-cai-l%E1%BA%A1i-windows-2/
<vubuntor861> hi
<vubuntor861> chào tất cả các bạn
<vubuntor861> có ai đó kg
<n2i|zzZ> không có ai
<vubuntor861> hix
<vubuntor861> ai cho mình hòi 1 vấn đề nhỏ với
<vubuntor861> openoffice 3.2.1
<vubuntor861> trong Tool ----->>> option >>>
<vubuntor861> co phần path
<vubuntor861> co phần paths
<n2i|zzZ> (cứ trình bày)
<vubuntor861> đường  dẫn save đó, có cách nào add thêm đường dẫn mới kg nhỉ? ổ đĩa FAT32 hay NTSF chẳng hạn
<n2i|zzZ> không thấy có nút add :D
<n2i|zzZ> à có
<n2i|zzZ> chọn edit rồi add
<vubuntor861> tại vì mình thấy office 3.2.1 kg giống office 2.4trong phần save mình có thể thấy ổ đĩa bằng đồ họa, ổ đĩa mount về FAT32 hay NTFS
<n2i|zzZ> chọn mục nào cần add rồi edit, sau đó add, ví dụ mục Graphics chẳng hạn
<n2i|zzZ> (mount vào rồi thì cái nào cũng như cái nào)
<n2i|zzZ> trông như thư mục cả!
<n2i|zzZ> (bản chất cũng chỉ là một file :D)
<vubuntor861> nhưng các bạn nhìn kỹ đi, phiên bản 2.4 torng phần save đồ họa đẹp lắm, thấy ổ đĩa rõ ràng, còn sao 3.2.1 kg thấy
<vubuntor861> toàn là đường d6an4 thư mục
<vubuntor861> nhìn nó kg mát mắt bằng phiên bản cũ
<n2i|zzZ> ổ đĩa?
<n2i|zzZ> làm gì có ổ đĩa nào trong linux! :D
<vubuntor861> đáng ra phiên bản càng cao phải càng tiện lợi chứ
<n2i|zzZ> cho cái hình thế nào nào!
<vubuntor861> thì mình có để 2 ổ đĩa NTFS cho nó dể quản lý data thôi
<n2i|zzZ> ờ, mount vào rồi?
<vubuntor861> ờ
<n2i|zzZ> mount vào thư mục nào?
<n2i|zzZ> thì nó cũng chính là thư mục đó thôi! (thử đi)
<vubuntor861> mout vào
<vubuntor861> ừ, rồi mình nói nha
<vubuntor861> khi mout vào
<vubuntor861> bạn vào computer
<vubuntor861> thấynó xuát hiện ổ đĩa mount nha
<vubuntor861> nằm ngoài luôn
<vubuntor861> rồi khi bạn sử dụng open office 2.4
<vubuntor861> lúc bạn save data
<vubuntor861> bạn thấy luôn ổ đĩa mount
<vubuntor861> rất tiện lợi
<vubuntor861> muốn save đâu thì save, chọn nó giống y như windows vậy
<vubuntor861> còn openoffice 3.2.1 thì kg thấy
<n2i|zzZ> cái đó thì trong nautlus nó liệt kê đó còn gì
<vubuntor861> hiều ý mình kg?
<vubuntor861> ý mình là mình đang so sánh cái cửa sổ save data của open office 2.4 và 3.2.1
 * n2i|zzZ không có nhớ/biết OOO 2.4 nó thế nào :D
<n2i|zzZ> nó không như thế này sao? http://i.imgur.com/0M1p5.png
<vubuntor861> nói chung là cửa sổ save của 2.4 giống chan bên windows vậy
<vubuntor861> rất tiện lợi
<vubuntor861> còn 3.2.1 thì bạn đã biết rồi đấy
<n2i|zzZ> ý là muốn thấy kiểu My Computer á?
<vubuntor861> ừ
<vubuntor861> 2.4 giống cái hình đó
<vubuntor861> còn 3.2.1 thì kg
<n2i|zzZ> lol, bên sliderbar của nautilus có liệt rồi kìa
<vubuntor861> là sao kghieu, loi gi
<n2i|zzZ> http://i.imgur.com/0M1p5.png khi save nó kiểu thế này rồi còn gì
<vubuntor861> kg có, ben mình nó kg có hiện như vậy
<vubuntor861> củbạn chụp là phien ban bao nhieu?
<vubuntor861> làm sao để đưa hình lên cho các bạn coi nhỉ?
<n2i|zzZ> đang xài ubuntu á?
<vubuntor861> ừ
<n2i|zzZ> ubuntu có tool chụp ảnh khá ngon mà
<vubuntor861> đang sài phiên bản G OS
<n2i|zzZ> gOS?
<vubuntor861> yes
<vubuntor861> nói chung cũng giống y chan ubuntu  thoi
<n2i|zzZ> DE nào thế? chưa xài nó bao giờ?
<vubuntor861> nguyen thuy la ubunut mà
<n2i|zzZ> nhấn nút print thử
<vubuntor861> gốc nó là ubunutu 8.04
<n2i|zzZ> ờ
<vubuntor861> chụp xong rồi
<vubuntor861> làm sao send lên nhỉ?
<vubuntor861> chỉ mình với, thanks
<n2i|zzZ> up lên imgur.com
<vubuntor861> http://i.imgur.com/KkyGQ.png
<vubuntor861> các bạn nhìn thử xem coi duoc kg?
<vubuntor861> nó chỉ hiện như vậy thôi
<vubuntor861> kg co đồ họa như của bạn n2i gởi đâu, toàn là đường dẫn và kg có thấy ổ đĩa moutn
<n2i|zzZ> cái đó thường thấy trong các soft xài java :D
<n2i|zzZ> chịu rồi, hình như đó không phải là giao diện gnome(chắc chắn)
<n2i|zzZ> cái đó không phải tại OOO, hỏi DE ây
<n2i|zzZ> (giao diện hơi xấu :D)
<vubuntor861> mình dowload bản office này ở trang openoffice.org
<vubuntor861> nếu đi theo bản G OS thì là openoffice 2.4
<vubuntor861> nhưng bản 2.4 về in ấn thì bị lỗi mất chữ
<vubuntor861> nên mình dowload ban nay ve, tha16y moi cai deu ok, chi co cai nay la nhan vien cong ty kg thich
<vubuntor861> hay la2 minh co cai thieu dich vu gnome na2o kg ta?
<n2i|zzZ> cái đó /me chịu, config với mớ DE cũng chẳng rành lắm!
<n2i|zzZ> cũng xài gnome?
<vubuntor432> lam sao de moun o dia vinh vien vay cac bac.xin loi  ,toi chua cai xong unikey
<n2i|zzZ> vubuntor432: chỉnh sửa file fstab
<n2i|zzZ> .g config fstab.conf
<bkphenny> n2i|zzZ: http://martenvijn.nl/trac/wiki/TinyBSD
<bksupybot> Title: TinyBSD – MartenVijn (at martenvijn.nl)
<vubuntor861> mình tìm trong synaotic thay có cai gnome office chưa cài, cài thử xem sao đã, heheh
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> có lẽ phải đó
<vubuntor861> hy vong là vậy
<n2i> (không thì xài gconf rồi tự làm bằng tay :D)
<vubuntor861> cong ty mình đang trien khai hệ thống này
<vubuntor861> xp sang hết ubuntu
<vubuntor861> nhưng mình luâchọn phiên bản g os
<n2i> yeah!
<n2i> Công ty nào vậy kìa?
<vubuntor861> thích hợp với cấu hình mấy thấp
<vubuntor861> cong ty TNHH giày FULUH
<n2i> chắc không chỉ đơn giản vì máy cấu hình thấp
<n2i> .g  TNHH giày FULUH homepage
<bkphenny> n2i: http://vnshoesmart.com/content.php?id=48
<bksupybot> Title: .: Chao mung quy khach ghe tham website vnshoesmart.com :. (at vnshoesmart.com)
<vubuntor432> n2ijzzZ:minh thu roi nhng ma file do chi doc nen khong chinh duoc
<n2i> vubuntor432: lấy quyền root mà chỉnh
<vubuntor861> đúng rồi
<n2i> vubuntor861: đúng website chưa?
<vubuntor861> bạn phài unmout
<vubuntor432> lam sao de lay quyen  root vay
<vubuntor861> sau đó dùng quyền root mà mount về là ok
<vubuntor861> vậy thìbạn phải tìm hiểu quyền user trước khi tm hieu cái khac
<vubuntor861> vi làm gi nó cũng lien quan toi quyền root hết bạn à
<n2i> vubuntor432: chịu khó đọc wiki
<vubuntor432> uh.cam on ban
<n2i> vubuntor432: thế này
<n2i> không muốn chỉnh bằng tay
<n2i> thì có công cụ GUI đàng hoàng trong software center ấy
<n2i> Devices Storage Manager
<n2i> đúng tên không biết :-/
<vubuntor861> vào phần synapic
<vubuntor861> cài thêm dịch vụ pysdm
<vubuntor861> sau đó vào menu tìm sẽ thấy
<vubuntor861> chỉ bạn lấy quyền root luôn
<n2i> nó đấy
<vubuntor861> cài xong máy
<vubuntor861> bạn hãy vào terminal
<vubuntor861> gõ lênh
<vubuntor861> sudo -s
<vubuntor861> nhập pass bạn vào nó sẽ ra quyền root
<vubuntor861> sau đó bạn nhập passwd
<vubuntor861> đổi pass mới cho root
<vubuntor861> lần sau vào chỉ cần gõ su
<vubuntor861> nhập passcủa root là ok
<n2i> (không nên kích hoạt tài khoản root :D)
<n2i> chỉ nên xài sudo!
<n2i> thế là quá đủ!
<yen-thao> n2i: lở kích hoạt rồi có sao hôn anh?
<n2i> yen-thao: không sao
<n2i> nhưng thường thì tạo thói quen
<yen-thao> thói quen gì?
<n2i> yen-thao: cũng là một kiểu giữ bảo mật
<vubuntor817> sao đang nói ngon lành nó out ra bản tiếng anh kg nhỉ
<vubuntor817> hix
<yen-thao> vubuntor817: ?
<vubuntor817> kg biết có phải bị kích ra kg nữa, hix hix
<yen-thao> n2i: Thấy kick hoạt root nó tiện hơn
<yen-thao> vubuntor817: không phải kick ở đây thấy bạn  vubuntor861 has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<n2i> yen-thao: tất nhiên
<n2i> hay mặt của một vấn đề, tiện lợi và an toàn!
<yen-thao> n2i: máy PC với phần cũng trả có gì quan trọng thì nên ưu tiên mặc tiện lợi hơn là an toàn^^
<vubuntor432> n2i: khong kich hoat quyen root ma chi dung sudo thi lam the nao ha anh
<n2i> yep! (có thể! thế nên mới gọi là tạo thói quen thôi! ai biết cậu kia sẽ làm những gì :D)
<n2i> vubuntor432 bật terminal lên và man sudo
<n2i> .g use sudo command wiki
<bkphenny> n2i: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo
<bksupybot> Title: sudo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> ấy!
<n2i> vubuntor432: sudo command
<n2i> sau đó nhập pass của acc đã gọi sudo
<n2i> (giờ mới thấy thiếu RAM :'()
<vubuntor432> thieu ram gi co
<n2i> không có, đang than bản thân thôi! :D
<n2i> (xài U bình thường chỉ xài 130 MB < 350MB RAM)
<n2i> bữa này > 400, có khi tới > 600M @@
<vubuntor432> vay thi lam gi nua de moun o dia vinh vien vay.thanhs
<n2i> vubuntor432: trong chương tình /me chỉ hồi nãy có các tùy chọn đấy
<n2i> (lâu rồi không có xài nó)
<n2i> đánh dấu vào tùy chọn mount on boot ấy
<n2i> vubuntor432: vừa nói gì phải không? :-/
<n2i> (pidgin có cái addon notifycation mà sao /me cho nó chạy rồi, bảo có mail thì hiện lên báo cái, ấy thế mà im re @@)
<vubuntor432> khong co.cam on bac
 * yen-thao Thôi đi đọc sách:)
<vubuntor432> yen-thao: la sao
<yen-thao> vubuntor432: down cuốn này mà đọc http://www.mediafire.com/?9fur3sjfrsookfm
<bksupybot> Title: Giao trinh he dieu hanh Linux va Unix.pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor239> hix
<vubuntor239> cài xong gnome office rồi mà vẫn k được
<n2i> rI3IE.png (PNG Image, 766x553 pixels) <http://i.imgur.com/rI3IE.png> ai xài empathy coi hộ cái
<n2i> @@@
<n2i> vubuntor239: Gnome office?
<vubuntor239> yes
<vubuntor239> cái vụ savelúc nãy nói đó
<n2i> không phải là openoffice.org-gnome-support?
<n2i> gnome office là nó phut ra abiword ngay đó :D
<yen-thao> n2i: sao không sử dụng pidgin;))
<n2i> xài cả hai đứa nhà nó
<n2i> có empathy mà không xài..phí :D
<yen-thao> n2i: xài xchat giống em nà nhanh gọn lẹ
<n2i> xchat @@
<n2i> chả đa năng chi cả
<yen-thao> n2i: xchat chỉ chat trên IRC thôi đa năng gì nữa
<vubuntor239> thì tại lúc nãy bạn nói màn hình save cua no kg phải là của gnome
<vubuntor239> nên mình mới cài gnome office thêmvào
 * n2i nhét cả Y!M, IRC rồi google..vào pidgin
<n2i> :D
<n2i> Xin lỗi nhá! Nhầm  nặng rồi! @@
<yen-thao> n2i: pidgin chat trên IRC chán chết
<n2i> Sao chán?
<n2i> ít lệnh hơn XChat thôi, nhưng ok cả, chả mấy khi xài mớ lệnh đó :D
<n2i> (XChat hay lỗi font!)
<yen-thao> n2i: màu sắc xấu nà, không có khả năng trở lại câu comment
<n2i> yep! không có history, ngán cái này, hỏng câu nào đánh lại câu đó @@
<yen-thao> n2i: em xài ok nà có lỗi font đâu vào chỉnh lại font là: Time new roman lf đẹp liền
<n2i> hê hê
<n2i> cần dẫn chứng không?
<yen-thao> n2i: http://i.imgur.com/puk07.png
<yen-thao> nà lỗi đâu
<vubuntor239> n2i có skype kg?
<n2i> có skype, sip nữa :D @@
<vubuntor239> chat tren skype đã hơn
<vubuntor239> hehe
<yen-thao> giờ đang kiếm cái nào  chat được webcam colovis:(
<n2i> ợ, sao pidgin mấy hôm nay không ghi log của irc ta? :-/
<n2i> yen-thao: thế này, không tìm lại log được nên nói vậy
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ
<n2i> có biết sao lần trước _Tux_ biết em xài xchat không?
<n2i> @@ nghĩ sao nó log từ ngày 3/1, dễ điên chưa!
<n2i> yen-thao: ping?
<n2i> (skype mới update không biết có vụ gì ngon hơn không! :D)
<yen-thao> n2i: sao không
<n2i> sao kh?ng
<n2i> (10:58:46 AM) yen-thao: n2i: sao kh?ng
<n2i> yen-thao: đọc dòng trên thấy dấu hỏi không?
<n2i> đấy! XChat đấy! :D
<yen-thao> ? Nhưng sao bên em vẫn hiền thị tốt
<n2i> bên em không thấy á?
<yen-thao> vẫn bình thường
<n2i> ờ, vậy kệ
<n2i> yen-thao: pics này @@ http://i.imgur.com/puk07.png
<n2i> coi kìa, menu thì làm một đường màu đen, trên dưới thì sáng!
<n2i> không thấy chướng sao? :-/
<vubuntor432> thanks cac bac,chuc mot ngay tot lanh
<yen-thao> n2i: tại em không thích chỉnh giao diện apple thôi em thấy bình thường mà
<n2i> cái border trong suốt mà xài mớ nút chẳng trans kìa
<n2i> hic, chỉ là làm cho nó đỡ..lố lăng tí thôi :D:
<yen-thao> n2i: nút trans?
<n2i> trong suốt ấy mà
<yen-thao> n2i: http://i.imgur.com/CpQVW.png
<n2i> font ubuntu ở 10.10 có hiện tiếng việt tốt không?
<yen-thao> n2i: chỉ là compiz theme thôi mà chỉ cần tắt compiz là trở lại giao diện default liền
<n2i> tất nhiên
<yen-thao> n2i: em đang sử dụng ubuntu 10.4 mà
<n2i> đó là emerald mờ?
<n2i> vậy há
 * n2i 2
<yen-thao> ùa
<yen-thao> n2i: uhm hén trong log vẫn bị lỗi này:(<yen-thao> n2i: sao kh�ng
<n2i> (11:04:32 AM) yen-thao: ?a !! ??
<yen-thao> <n2i> sao kh?ng
<yen-thao> <n2i> (10:58:46 AM) yen-thao: n2i: sao kh?ng
<yen-thao> <n2i> yen-thao: đọc dòng trên thấy dấu hỏi không?
<yen-thao> <n2i> đấy! XChat đấy! :D
<yen-thao> n2i: uhm đó mà có cách nào sửa không?
<n2i> hỏi gúc đi! /me bỏ nó rồi! :D
<vubuntor048> hi
<vubuntor048> ban oi
<vubuntor048> choi minh hoi cai'
<yen-thao> n2i: xài thì em vẫn ổn chỉ sợ mấy anh đọc không được thôi
<vubuntor048> cho minh hoi cai'
<yen-thao> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor048> minh down may' cai tren mang ve ma ko biet cai` dat' the nao
<vubuntor048> hixx
<yen-thao> vubuntor048: mấy cái gì?
<n2i> yen-thao: vấn đề quan trọng là chỗ ấy
<vubuntor048> giao diem y
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor048> ;))
<n2i> đã bảo vào trong software center mà táng thì không làm
<vubuntor048> co' het trong day' a`
<n2i> yep
<vubuntor048> ha?
<n2i> ừ
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor048> uk vao xem sao
<vubuntor048> a`
<vubuntor048> lam the nao de co' cai' thanh chon bieu tuong giong cua Mac nhi
<vubuntor048> ma chi den bieu tuong nao thi no phong to len y
<n2i> :D
<n2i> cairo dock, awn..vv..
<n2i> cả mớ trong đó ấy
<vubuntor048> ha?
<yen-thao> vubuntor048: sử dụng cái đó gắn vô máy chiếu xấu lắm:(
<vubuntor048> oh
<vubuntor048> vao cai gi
<n2i> (quan trọng là khả năng mod thế nào thôi)
<n2i> software center
<vubuntor048> ac
<vubuntor048> uk
 * yen-thao thế nên tôi tháo ra rồi:D
<n2i> yen-thao: bộ xấu lắm sao?
<n2i> chưa gắn máy chiếu bao giờ? mà sao lại xấu?
<yen-thao> n2i: thử tắt compiz xem biết liền! Gắn vô máy chiếu là nó tự động tắt compiz
<yen-thao> n2i: hôm đó báo cáo định khoe ai dè hix hix xấu như ma lem tắt muốn không kịp
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor048> hi' hi'
<vubuntor048> roi
<n2i> (bữa /me quay phim lại, chiếu lên đẹp ghớm! :D)
<vubuntor048> cai docky ha?
<vubuntor048> tks nhe;
<n2i> vubuntor048: cái đó đơn giản lắm
<vubuntor048> ma
<n2i> cái khác đi
<vubuntor048> cai xong roi
<yen-thao> n2i: quay phim nói làm cái gì cái này trình chiếu mà
<vubuntor048> vao dau de bat len
<n2i> AWN hoặc cairo dock ấy
<vubuntor048> oh
<n2i> yen-thao: bữa trình bày cái bài tập, ông bắt phải quay phim lại :D
<n2i> ^ông thầy
<vubuntor048> cairo dock lam gi co thay
<n2i> vubuntor048: Cairo, có đấy
<n2i> GLX-Dock ấy kìa
<n2i> không thì awn
<vubuntor048> roi
<vubuntor048> nhung
<vubuntor048> bat' n len kieu gi nhi
<n2i> (thực ra /me chưa xài nhiều 2 thứ này trên máy mình bao giờ :D)
<vubuntor048> :
<vubuntor048> bat' n len kieu gi nhi
<n2i> vubuntor048: trong Applications/Accessories/Cairo
<vubuntor048> hi' hi'
<vubuntor048> ok
<n2i> (ai đi chợ nấu ăn cho /me bây giờ @@)
<vubuntor048> tks ay' nhieu
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: hj em đang làm đồ ăn nà
<n2i> Mau viết tiếng Việt nhá! :D
<n2i> yen-thao: share đê!
<n2i> up lên mediafire, send link cho /me @@
<vubuntor048> viet tieng viet keu gi zay
<n2i> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<n2i> cách nhanh nhất
<n2i> .g wiki cài đặt ibus ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> n2i: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> đọc cái thứ 2 dài hơn
<yen-thao> n2i: lấy cái hình của anh cho bạn đó đi
<n2i> rồi mà, !ii đó
<vubuntor239> :p
<n2i> cu Tux rút gọn link lại rồi
<n2i> vubuntor239: ??
<vubuntor239> mình ubuntu 8.04 có cài ibus được kg?
<n2i> chưa được sao? :D
<n2i> vubuntor239: chắc có!
<n2i> thể nào nó cũng dev cho chứ nhỉ :-/ LTS mờ
<vubuntor239> làm sao cài ibus nhỉ
<yen-thao> n2i: anh khéo đùa share được cũng share
<n2i> vubuntor239: trong kho không có sao?
<n2i> yen-thao: :D
<vubuntor239> kg có
<n2i> vậy chắc phải add ppa vào
<n2i> mà đánh tiếng việt tôt rồi thì cài làm gì nữa
<n2i> đang xài scim?
<vubuntor239> yes
<vubuntor239> mình hỏi cái mình chát trong diễn đàn mình muốn mổi lần chát với ai thì tên nguoi đó hiên ra truoc cau nói
<vubuntor239> thì làm thế nào?
<vubuntor239> giống các bạn đấy
<n2i> vubuntor239: thì đánh vài chữ đầu của nick sau đó tab một cái là nó phụt ra
<n2i> nếu không muốn tab thì..đánh từng chữ một cũng được @@
<n2i> nick /me ngắn mà, ngại gì :D
<vubuntor239> n2i vậy làm thế nào thì mình mới chát được với tên acc mình tạo ra trong diễn đàng
<vubuntor239> thay vì login vào diễn đànsẽ bị thay đổi tên acc
<n2i> :-/ ý là muốn thoát khỏi cái nick vubuntor ấy à?
<vubuntor239> yes
<n2i> /nick nickname
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> ok
<tianbao> thanks
<n2i> thiên bảo?
<tianbao> yes
<tianbao> người hoa
<n2i> tên đẹp nhẩy :D
<vubuntor137> hepl với usb của em sử dụng trên XP thì bình thường, còn trên ubuntu 9.10 thì chỉ cho chép từ usb ra thôi à nó ko cho chép ngược lại
<n2i> 137 @@ vào bao giờ ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor137> ko biết bị hạn chế quyền gì?
<n2i> vubuntor137: cấp quyền đọc ghi cho nó đi
<n2i> nó đang cho đọc, không cho ghi
<tianbao> cái này hôm bữa mình củng thấy 1 trường hợp như vậy
<tianbao> nhưng mình cấm vào xp nó cho chép ào ào
<vubuntor137> vào đâu để cấp quyền đó ạ
<tianbao> mình cũng chưa tìm hiểu nguyên nhân
<tianbao> n2i mình có thể dùng quyền root mount xử lý trường hợp này dược kg nhỉ?
<n2i> bên window có khoản quyền..cước này đâu :D @@
<n2i> tianbao: xài quyền root thì còn nói làm gì nữa :D
<n2i> cái gì cũng làm được
<n2i> kể cả rm -rf /*
<n2i> :D
<n2i> vubuntor137: vào terminal!
<vubuntor137> dúng rồi trên root thì no1che1p a2oo ào
<n2i> @@
<n2i> đã bảo root thì làm gì cũng được mà!
<tianbao> root là trời mà, hehehe
<n2i> chắc thế :D
<vubuntor137> vậy thì trên user nó đang thiếu cái gì?
<n2i> vubuntor137: chưa có quyền ghi lên file/thư mục/ổ đĩa đó
<tianbao> mà usb của bạn đang format kiểu gi thế
<n2i> (bản chất usb đó cũng chỉ là một file thôi)
<tianbao> ntfs hay fat32
<vubuntor137> kiểu Fat
<n2i> lấy gì format vậy?
<n2i> vubuntor137: giờ chown nó đi
<n2i> khỏi cấp quyền nữa
<vubuntor137> lấy ubuntu format
<n2i> đoán là thế, vì chỉ bên U khi format nó đòi quyền root ==> usb thành của root :D
<vubuntor137> để thử format bằng XP xem sao?
<n2i> vubuntor137: bật terminal lên và chạy lệnh chown
<n2i> không cần format lại làm gì đâu
<vubuntor137> format lại bằng usb nhưng vẩn ko được
<n2i> vubuntor137: format ở đâu?
<vubuntor137> trên win XP
<n2i> vậy thì chown đi
<n2i> .g man chown ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bksupybot> Title: FilePermissions - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> đấy
<n2i> P/S: http://i.imgur.com/rI3IE.png vụ này xử sao nhẩy?
<n2i|qua_doi> (giờ đi chợ coi sao được trời @@)
<vubuntor137> vào terminal gỏ vào chown thì nó hiện lên: chown : missing operand
<n2i|qua_doi> tất nhiên
<vubuntor137> Try  chown-- hepl fore information
<vubuntor137> vây có cần rút usb ra rồi cám lai ko?
<n2i|qua_doi> sudo chown -R <username> <dir>
<n2i|qua_doi> không
<n2i|qua_doi> bắt buộc phải mount usb lúc đó mà
<n2i|qua_doi> chết mợ :D
<yen-thao> n2i|qua_doi: mì gói^^
<n2i|doi_qua> đọc lại nick mình mà rợn rợn.. :D  n2i|qua_doi @@
<n2i|doi_qua> vubuntor137: thay usernam = username của /u
<n2i|doi_qua> dir bằng path tới thư mục mount usb ấy
<n2i|doi_qua> thường là /media/sdadadasdasdaa gì gì đó
<n2i|doi_qua> yen-thao: mì gói?
<n2i|doi_qua> có cái này gnome-gmail-notifier 0.10.1
<n2i|doi_qua> cũng hay, nhưng không có gì nhiều
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: mua mì gói ăn đở đói đi
<n2i|doi_qua> có con mèo nữa, mình ăn mì gói, nó ăn gì? @@
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: anh đi  bắt chuột cho nó ăn^^
<n2i|doi_qua> hồi nãy đặt tên nick n2i|qua_doi, đọc lại thấy ớn! @@
<n2i|doi_qua> yen-thao: :D
<n2i|doi_qua> chuột thành phố nó ăn mất mèo ấy chứ, con nào con nấy bằng cái cổ chân
<yen-thao> ;))
<vubuntor137> username là tên của user mình dang xài dúng ko? rồi còn dir là gì ,co thể em 1 ví dụ được ko?
<yen-thao> ví dụ nha
<yen-thao> username là yen-thao
<yen-thao> đặt trong thư mục /home/yen-thao/Desktop/<ten file>
<n2i|doi_qua> vubuntor137: dir = directory
<yen-thao> sudo chown -R yen-thao  /home/yen-thao/Desktop/<ten file>
<yen-thao> oặc sudo chown -R yen-thao  ~/Desktop/<ten file>
<yen-thao> cũng được
<n2i|doi_qua> http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/events_WAV/event_WAV_files/alarm.wav lấy cái này làm mail noitifycation alarm được không?
<n2i|doi_qua> ai test hộ cái :D
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: cũng được nhưng hơi nhỏ
<n2i|doi_qua> http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/events_WAV/event_WAV_files/alarm_2.wav cái này?
<vubuntor299> mình cài dc rồi nè
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: ai biểu lo tám với lướt net giờ này ngồi than đói anh thì em không tội nghiệp chúc nào chỉ tội nghiệp con mèo
<n2i|doi_qua> @@
<n2i|doi_qua> con gái nó vô tình vậy đó!
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: vô tình gì? tại do anh thôi em đi học tới tận 10h mà vẫn nấu cơm+đi chợ+làm đồ ăn được
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: ai biểu anh lười
<n2i|doi_qua> @@
<n2i|doi_qua> (sao thời gian trôi nhanh vậy cà)
<n2i|doi_qua> ngồi có tí đã trưa lắc lơ rồi
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: thời gian của anh làm bằng dây thun mà
<n2i|doi_qua> @@
<n2i|doi_qua> yen-thao: cái này được không? http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/WAV_files/movie_WAV_files/austin_mail.wav :D
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: sao không sử dụng mp3 cho nó lớn
<n2i|doi_qua> @@ mp3 nặng
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: thấy nghê quá:(
<vubuntor137> ngoài cách sudo ra thì có cách nào để làm trên màn hình dao diện không vây?
<n2i|doi_qua> vubuntor299: pysdm
<n2i|doi_qua> sorry, nhầm hàng, vubuntor137 pysdm
<vubuntor299> ủa
<vubuntor299> sao lúc chat yahoo minh ko viết dc tiếng việt nhỉ
<yen-thao> vubuntor299: vẫn chat được bình thường mà bạn
<n2i|doi_qua> ủa, sao /me chọn âm thanh cho nó rồi mà nó câm thế nhỉ
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: chưa sử dụng chưa biết^^
<tianbao> thì thời gian con trai làm bằng dây thun nên mói bắn con gái được nè
<n2i|doi_qua> :D
<vubuntor299> mình chọn Vietnamese-unkey roi ma ko dc
<vubuntor299> hixx
<n2i|doi_qua> nhớ ctrl + space
<vubuntor299> đẻ làm gì
<vubuntor299> :S
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: em vừa ăn cơm xong no quá à;))
<vubuntor299> mà t làm dc rồi
<vubuntor299> :
<vubuntor299> :d
<n2i|doi_qua> @@
<yen-thao> vubuntor299: ctrl+space là tổ hợp phím nóng mở tắt unikey
<vubuntor299> thế
<vubuntor299> nếu viết dc thì nói hiện cái biểu tượng cấm ý hả
<vubuntor299> đỏ đỏ ý
<yen-thao> tianbao: yen-thao đâu có nói thời gian con trai làm bằng dây thun đâu yen-thao chỉ nói có mình anh n2i thôi
<yen-thao> vubuntor299: bạn nói thế ai mà hiểu:(
<vubuntor299> hi dc rồi
<vubuntor299> ok rồi
<vubuntor299> tks mọi người nhé
<n2i|doi_qua> hô hô, nó nói được rồi! You got mail, baby yes :S
<n2i|doi_qua> :D
<n2i|doi_qua> yes hay yeah nhỉ? :-/
<yen-thao> n2i|doi_qua: đi kiếm đồ ăn cho mèo đi bỏ đói nó tội nghiệp anh cứ ngồi tám hoài
<n2i|doi_qua> ủa, như thế này là tám à? :-/
<vubuntor299> hi
<n2i|doi_qua> cười zề? :D
<vubuntor299> tìm cái tắt cửa sổ mà nó cháy ở đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor299> mình cài compiz rồi
<vubuntor299> nhưng ko thấy
<vubuntor299> hoặc ko biết
<vubuntor299> :d
<yen-thao> .g cài hiệu ứng compiz
<bkphenny> yen-thao: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2073
<bksupybot> Title: cài thêm rất nhiều hiệu ứng cho compiz! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> vubuntor299: trước khi hỏi hãy lên google trước nha
<vubuntor136> co cach nao viet bai moi tren ubuntu.vn khong cach su huynh xin chi giup?
<n2i|doi_qua> vào forum trước
<n2i|doi_qua> có trang ubuntu.vn á? :-/
<yen-thao> vubuntor136: trang chủ ubuntu-vn.org à
<vubuntor136> ubuntu-vn.org nay
<n2i|doi_qua> :D
<yen-thao> vubuntor136: bạn định viết cái gì lên đó?
<vubuntor136> a may thu em khong giai quyet duoc tren ubuntu nay da giai quyet duoc viet lai cho nhung nguoi khac tham khao ay ma!
<yen-thao> vubuntor136: bạn cứ viết bài ở http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> hoặc ở wiki ubuntu-vn
<yen-thao> khi nào bạn được sự tính nhiệm của mọi người thì mới có quyền viết trên trang chủ
<yen-thao> thế nhá yen-thao ngủ đây chiều còn đi học:(
<vubuntor136> cam on nhieu !
<yen-thao> vubuntor136: nhưng chú ý
<yen-thao> vubuntor136: trước khi viết bài
<vubuntor136> chu y gi a!
<yen-thao> hãy seach trong diễn đàn đã có topic tương tự chưa rồi hãy viết nhá
<yen-thao> viết vô tội vạ là coi chừng banned đó
<vubuntor136> khong day la bai viet rieng tuy trung cu de nhung sat thuc hon va sau hon co duoc khong a!
<yen-thao> vubuntor136: có thể trường hợp của bạn đã được giải quyết và có người viết rồi
<vubuntor136> minh la sv cntt khong viet vo van dau
<yen-thao> vubuntor136: nếu chưa có thì rất vui được sự chia sẻ kiến thức của bạn
<vubuntor136> ok
<yen-thao> bb
<vubuntor136> bb
<vubuntor551> lam the nao cai goi ung trong ubuntu
<vubuntor592> help với, coppy dử liệu vào usb không được
<vubuntor592> nhưng coppy dử liệu từ usb ra ngoài thì được , em dang xài ubuntu 9.10
<vubuntor592> có ai nói tiếng việt ko giúp em với
<Lokiheero> ko
<tianbao> ở dây nói tiếng Mỹ kg à, haha
<vubuntor411> em dang dung ubuntu9.10, không chép dử liệu vào usb được, nhưng cppy dử liệu từ usb ra thì dược anh chi giup em với
<vubuntor411> ko biết dang thiếu quyền gì nửa
<n2i|Away> vubuntor411: sao giống một chú hồi nãy thế?
<n2i|Away> vubuntor411: coi giùm /me đang Away hay không?
<n2i|Away> }ping
<n2i|Away> fsck
<vubuntor411> dung roi
<vubuntor411> em dday
<vubuntor411> vẫn làm chua được , cứ lây quây hoài à.
<vubuntor411> làm ơn chỉ rỏ hơn dùm em được ko?
<vubuntor126> Có ai khoong?
<GeekComp|google> không
<GeekComp> :P
<colorful> co tui :D
<colorful> nay
<colorful> cac bac cho em hoi voi
<colorful> cai lenh xoa desktop cua Ubuntu ay de lam gi ay nhỉ??
<t8ax> thì để xóa
<t8ax> :)
<colorful> ko
<colorful> muc dich cua npo la gi a ???
<t8ax> xóa xong cài môi trường khác
<t8ax> đại loại vậy ;)
<colorful> um
<colorful> cam on bac nhieu
<yen-thao> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Samaclacda> Hey
<GeekComp> hếy
 * Samaclacda Ngap
<vubuntor273> aloo
<vubuntor273> làm thế nào đê cài phần khung cửa sổ trong suốt như win 7 nhỉ
<vubuntor273> alooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
 * vubuntor673 hình như là tuỳ biến giao diện Ubuntu
<vubuntor273> chỉ cho với
<vubuntor273> hay là cài cái emerald theme ấy
<t8ax> trong suốt hả?
<t8ax> dùng Win 7 đi
<t8ax> Ubuntu chi cho mệt
<vubuntor273> nói như cứt
<vubuntor273> thế mà cũng bày
<vubuntor673> trời ơi sao hong goole đi đầy rẫy ra mà lười còn nói bậy :-/
<t8ax> cái loại vô học :)
<t8ax> ếu chấp
<vubuntor273> google rùi mới hỏi chứ
<t8ax> dốt nát còn tinh tướng
<t8ax> thôi đi chơi game
<vubuntor673> cài thêm Emerald Theme Manager. ...
<vubuntor273> rùi
<vubuntor273> sao nữa
<vubuntor673> ớ chưa hỏi đã chạy òi
<vubuntor704> giúp em trình ứng dụng nào giúp xem đuôi swf trong ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor435> minh moi cai netbeans,sao minh thu tao project moi de lam nhung sao no hien thong bao "project folder already exists and is not empty. One of 'nbProject','build.." ,ban giup minh voi.
<n2i> project folder already exists and is not empty. ?
<vubuntor435> co ai giup minh ko?hichic
<n2i> (chưa cao thủ đến mức phải xài netbean, text editor như gedit, geany là ok rồi :D @@)
<vubuntor435> minh thay dien dan nguoi ta bao minh xai netbean nen em thu cai nhung ma sao tao project moi ko duoc nua,anh giup em voi nha.thanhs!!!
<n2i> cho coi cái hình với!
<n2i> (chưa phải cuối tuần mà sao room vắng thế nhỉ :-/)
<vubuntor435> ma lam sao de up hinh len day duoc ha
<n2i> .g free image hosting
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/
<bksupybot> Title: Free Image Hosting at FreeImageHosting.net - Upload Images for MySpace, Blogs, and Galleries (at www.freeimagehosting.net)
<n2i> :D
<n2i> có thật kìa
<n2i> vubuntor435: chụp hình lại, up lên imgur.com rồi send link sang đây
<vubuntor435> um,doi em chut nha.
<vubuntor435> link hinh em ne ,anh xem giup em nha,<a href=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c36ef4604a.png><img src=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.c36ef4604a.png alt="Free Image Hosting by FreeImageHosting.net"></a>
<n2i> @@
<GeekComp> @@
<GeekComp> ôi móa
<GeekComp> copy code mới sợ chứ
<vubuntor435> them hinh nay nua <a href=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?44cb8e5383.png><img src=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.44cb8e5383.png alt="Free Image Hosting by FreeImageHosting.net"></a> ,ko biet sao nua ,may anh giup dum em voi.
<bksupybot> Title: FreeImageHosting.net Hosting Service (at www.freeimagehosting.net)
<n2i> bảo up lên http://imgur.com/
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor435> sorry!!anh giup em nha http://imgur.com/DHkEd
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<n2i> GeekComp: chạy đâu rồi? sụp pót kìa, chú xài nét bin còn zề! :D
<GeekComp> có xem đk ảnh đâu mờ
<GeekComp> xem đk thì đã sụp pót
<n2i> sao không xem được?
<n2i> brower thời tối cổ à? :D
<GeekComp> load mãi mà vẫn ếu xong
<vubuntor435> em up rui ,sao ko biet nua.
<n2i> vubuntor435: thử chọn folder khác xem sao?
<GeekComp> -> bỏ quách
<vubuntor435> um.
<vubuntor498> em muốn tìm thầy dạy Tin, ai rảnh dạy em :)
<n2i> buồn cho một thế hệ! Có cái ảnh mà load không xong
<n2i> GeekComp: link nào? imgur á?
<GeekComp> free
<vubuntor435> hay la thoi di.de em xem lai no bi loi gi ko biet nua,hichic.
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> trùng tên project
<n2i> hình như đang ngồi ở một proj mà tạo tiếp proj như thế
<vubuntor435> nhung ma em thu doi ten khac no van bi nua
<n2i> đổi tên | đưa đi chỗ khác xem sao
<vubuntor435> um.
 * GeekComp xài net beans mà chưa bị bao h
<n2i> GeekComp: thunderbird có noitify khi có mail mới không? nó báo thế nào?
<vubuntor435> em tao moi cung ko duoc nua  http://imgur.com/PHutM ko biet bi gi nua?
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
 * yen-thao các anh cho em hỏi em vừa cài giao diện mac os
<yen-thao> làm sao để autohide cái docky bên dưới vậy?
<n2i> cái đó thì chình docky ấy
<n2i> hình như có autohide mà
<yen-thao> n2i: à thấy rồi tưởng giống cái cairo
<n2i> docky quá đơn giản, không thích
<n2i> thích gnome-do vì nó làm được nhiều việc ==> tốn RAM quá >50MB @@
<yen-thao> n2i: chạy qua giao diện MacOS rối quá:(
<n2i> (phình phường)
 * n2i <== thích nghi tốt! :D
<yen-thao> n2i: anh lemon question quá hen
 * n2i <== cùi tiếng Anh
<n2i> font mình tệ quá...
<yen-thao> n2i: không biết anh là cố tình không biết
<n2i> ...hay là mắt mình tệ..@@
<yen-thao> n2i: ý em nói anh chảnh đó
<n2i> @@
<n2i> chứng minh cái coi
<yen-thao> n2i: sự thật hiển nhiên rồi;)) khỏi chứng minh
<yen-thao> n2i: sử dụng docky cũng đâu có ăn ram lắm đâu
<n2i> đâu nào?
 * n2i nói gnome-do cơ mà!
<vubuntor533> cho minh hoi ti
<yen-thao> n2i: em đang sử dụng Macbuntu
<yen-thao> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> yen-thao: cho cái ss coi
<vubuntor533> minh moi dung ubuntu  ma khong biet chinh do phan giai man hinh the nao
<n2i> vào system/preferences/monitor
<vubuntor533> ai biet thi giup minh voi
<yen-thao> vubuntor533: n2i trả lời cho bạn rồi đó
<yen-thao> n2i: http://i.imgur.com/J1wsG.png
<yen-thao> nà
<vubuntor533> minh vao roi nhung chi chinh duoc 1024*768 thui
<vubuntor533> minh muon chinh nhu win duoc khong ban
<vubuntor533> phan giai trong win la 1280*1024
 * n2i thấy GUI MAC xấu òm :D
<vubuntor533> ban yen-thao ah ban lam the nao ma dep the!
<yen-thao> http://i.imgur.com/0UW2t.jpg
<yen-thao> n2i: đẹp mà
<vubuntor533> ban de phan giai ma hinh bao nhieu vay
<n2i> bonus à? :D
<vubuntor533> nhin ma thich
<n2i> vubuntor533: tùy vào màn hình + card của mình
<n2i> yen-thao: cái docky đính nhiều icon quá
<n2i> xóa mớ nào không | ít xài đi
<yen-thao> vubuntor533: 1200:8000
<yen-thao> lộn 1200:800
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: đang tìm cách xóa nè
<vubuntor533> minh card onboard 256MB intel khong biet chinh man hinh 1280*1024 duoc khong may ban
<n2i> tính đang ngưỡng mộ độ phân giải của yen-thao, hóa ra nhầm
<yen-thao> n2i: ;))
<vubuntor533> khong ai co cau tra loi cho minh sao
<n2i> vubuntor533: tùy á, cái đó phụ thuộc vào card mà, xem nó thế nào đi
<n2i> xem thông tin của nó ý
<n2i> màn hình nữa
<n2i> màn hinh bao nhiêu in?
<n2i> kiểu nào? 4:3, hay 16:9?
<yen-thao> n2i: làm sao để bỏ bớt đây em không bỏ được
<vubuntor533> man hinh cua minh la Dell 17inh phan giai toi da la 1280*1024 ma!!
<yen-thao> CoconutCrab: anh RCua  ra trả lời chi bnạ vubuntor kìa
<n2i> yen-thao: túm nó kéo ra xa rồi thả
<CoconutCrab> cái kia chắc lại kms
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor533: mặc định không có à? :-\
<vubuntor533> khong co
<n2i> yen-thao: được chưa?
<yen-thao> n2i: đơn giản vậy à nãy giờ không biết^^ thanks
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor533: bản ubuntu bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor533> ban cua minh moi 10.10
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> dùng 10.04 đi :D
<n2i> cái đó là phải suy diễn ra chứ
<n2i> :D
<n2i> s/suy diễn/suy luận
<yen-thao> ;))
<vubuntor533> ban ubuntu 10.10 no khong ho tro man hinh cua minh sao may ban?
<CoconutCrab> không, nhưng nó là lỗi
<yen-thao> n2i: giống như là sử dụng Mac thật vậy mặc dù chưa xài Mac bao giờ;))
<CoconutCrab> update đầy đủ, nếu không được thì kêu la
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết thì bỏ cái nomodeset vào kernel param
<CoconutCrab> nhưng cách làm hơi lằng nhằng
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor533: máy bạn là main gì?
<n2i> cài được radiotray rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: là cái gì?
<vubuntor533> main cua minh la asus
<n2i> nghe phê quá, Enjoy Station Rihanana Only Girl
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor533: asus gì ấy chư? :-
<CoconutCrab> \chipset gì
<n2i> yen-thao: nghe radio stream
<vubuntor533> chipset intel.. gi do minh khong nho ro
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: Rhythmbox Music Player nghe radio cũng được mà
<CoconutCrab> (:|
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết 1 chút thì tôt hơn
 * n2i remove rhythmbox rồi :D
<n2i> yen-thao: cài vào + nghe thử đi!
<vubuntor533> trong ubuntu no co phan xem phan cung khong nhi? chi minh voi !
<n2i> có
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> lspci -v
<CoconutCrab> rồi
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> n2i: nó nghe nhạc hay hơn trình mặc định hả?
<n2i> nghe rất mượt
<CoconutCrab> cái nào chả rứa
<n2i> 18.7MB RAM
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ để thử tên gì nhỉ cài trong ubuntu software center hả?
<CoconutCrab> 12mb ram
<CoconutCrab> đang nghe
<n2i> yen-thao: cài vào rồi chọn Enjoy Station
<n2i> CoconutCrab: chỉ từng thôi sao?
<yen-thao> n2i: tên chương trình là gì
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> ram 2GB
<n2i> radiotray
<CoconutCrab> thừa thiếu chục gb
<CoconutCrab> chả để làm gì :-\
<n2i> @@
<CoconutCrab> chục mb*
 * n2i RAM 1G @@ lắm lúc cũng thấy thiếu
<yen-thao> n2i: để test nếu ok thì tháo luôn mặc định^^
<n2i> CoconutCrab: Có stream, kênh nào hay không, share với!
<n2i> yen-thao: nó chỉ để nghe radio thôi á, không có nghe nhạc đâu à
<yen-thao> n2i: thế à
<yen-thao> vậy thôi
<n2i> @@
<n2i> nghe nhạc xài audacious rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: có MP4+Radio rồi
<n2i> xem phim có vlc rồi
<CoconutCrab> n2i: không, nghe nhạc trên máy
<n2i> đôi khi xài vlc để nghe nhạc Tàu @@
<n2i> CoconutCrab: ?? đang xài cái khác chứ?
<vubuntor533> cac ban chi minh cach xem phan cung trong ubuntu voi!
<n2i> vubuntor533: xài cái này System Profiler and Benchmark
<n2i> dễ nhìn hơn đó
<yen-thao> !bg |vubuntor533
<ubot2> vubuntor533: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> yen-thao: nghe thử đi, stream này nghe hay á
<n2i> (dù không hiểu!)
<yen-thao> n2i: stream gì?
 * yen-thao giao diện sao khi tắt compiz^^
<n2i> lấy không?
<n2i> http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1377285
<yen-thao> n2i: đừng có đưa phim ma là được rồi:(
<vubuntor533> thank cac ban nhe!
<vubuntor533>  Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<vubuntor533> card man hinh cua minh day!
<GeekComp> vubuntor533: máy cũ hả
<vubuntor533> cu cho la cu di!
<vubuntor533> moi dung 2 nam ma
<GeekComp> sao lại cứ cho là cũ
<yen-thao> vubuntor533: hết hạn bảo hành rồi mà còn không chịu là cũ^^
<GeekComp> nó là cũ mà còn kêu cứ cho là
<GeekComp> :P
<vubuntor533> u thi cu! ec
<vubuntor533> nhung cac ban co biet chinh ma hinh len 1280*1024 khong vay?
<vubuntor533> minh dang dau dau vi cai nay day1
<GeekComp> vubuntor533: vô system -> preference -> monitor
<GeekComp> n2i: thích nhất đoạn Francais
<vubuntor533> vao rui nhung chi co 1204*768 thui
<yen-thao> n2i: ghét nhất ba cái nhạc này
<n2i> @@
<GeekComp> yen-thao: dzậy là không cùng chí hướng
 * GeekComp ôm n2i
<n2i> yen-thao: thích nhạc sến à?
<yen-thao> chỉ thích nhạc lãng mạn thôi^^
<n2i> (trúng đoạn RAP rồi @@)
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ
<t8ax> * GeekComp ôm n2i
 * n2i ghét nhất nhạc sến
 * t8ax haiz
<GeekComp> t8ax: hic
 * GeekComp núp
 * t8ax tát GeekComp 
<t8ax> bắt cá 2 tay
<vubuntor533> may ban dinh bo tay van de nay cua minh sao?
<GeekComp> vubuntor533: cài driver để nhận đủ đi
<GeekComp> t8ax: đâu mà
<yen-thao> vubuntor533: bạn chụp hình rồi lên forum.ubuntu.org mà mở quán đi
<vubuntor533> minh khong biet cai driver trong nay
<yen-thao> lộn nữa forum.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor533> mong moi nguoi giup
<GeekComp> .g cài driver ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=1368
<n2i> yen-thao: forum kia cũng được mà
<bksupybot> Title: Cách cài Driver Wifi Realtek 8187b của Toshiba L300 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> ecj
<GeekComp> .g cài card màn hình ubuntu
<n2i> vubuntor533: vào hardware drivers check cái coi
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.free4vn.org/f247/t24947/
<bksupybot> Title: [Linux] Cài card màn hình trên Ubuntu (at www.free4vn.org)
<yen-thao> n2i: tiếng anh^^
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<n2i> :D
 * n2i RAM 1g, bus 667 @@ thê thảm
<GeekComp> mợ cái lỗi update
<GeekComp> làm mềnh éo cài gì được nữa
<n2i> GeekComp: reconfig ko đc à?
<yen-thao> n2i: thích thể loại nàyhttp://mp3.zing.vn/mp3/nghe-album/album-hot/love-song.html
<bksupybot> Title: Love Songs | Nghe nhạc hay | Tải nhạc hot | Tìm nhạc vui | Zing Mp3 nhanh số 1 Việt Nam (at mp3.zing.vn)
<GeekComp> ko đk
<GeekComp> sudo dpkg --configure -a rồi
<n2i> tháo hết kho ra đi
<GeekComp> mà vẫn éo đk
<GeekComp> tháo cả kho
<n2i> update nó bso sao?
<GeekComp> update lại
<GeekComp> vẫn vậy
<GeekComp> cha nó
<n2i> :D
<Super_Cacel> khi cài đặt U, mình tik check box mã hóa thư mục home, khi cài xong, để chế độ autolog, lỗi
<GeekComp> kiểu này 1 là tự biên dịch, 2 là cài lại U lần nữa
<Super_Cacel> tự biên dịch là sao?
<GeekComp> Super_Cacel: cài thử lại không mã hóa nữa
<n2i> GeekComp: cái thứ 2 ok hơn
<Super_Cacel> cài lại!
<Super_Cacel> đã cài
<GeekComp> đang nói về mềnh mà lại có ng vô
 * yen-thao thôi em đi tắm rồi đi ngủ thôi Ooo
<GeekComp> mà lại hợp cảnh thế không biết
<GeekComp> :-w
<Super_Cacel> he, giờ tắm lạnh chết
<n2i> yen-thao: đi tắm giờ này á?
<vubuntor533> may ban cho minh hoi ban ub version may thi chay ngon lanh?
<GeekComp> miền Nam đang nóng bạn à
 * yen-thao toàn tắm giờ này^^
<GeekComp> yen-thao: bệnh
<yen-thao> có hôm gần 12h
<Super_Cacel> yenthao ở mn ah
<GeekComp> tắm đêm dễ die
<yen-thao> GeekComp: bệnh gì 1 ngày tắm 3 4 lần mà
<GeekComp> tốt nhất tắm sáng sơm
<Super_Cacel> dễ đau đầu
<GeekComp> hoặc chiều tối
<GeekComp> yen-thao: con gái có khác
<GeekComp> chăm tắm ghê
<n2i> có lần mình vừa tắm xong, pháo giao thừa nổ rầm rầm
<Super_Cacel> chú GeekComp quê NĐ?
<GeekComp> Super_Cacel: sao bik
 * GeekComp toàn vừa tắm vừa ngắm Rạng đông hay Hoàng hôn
<n2i> GeekComp: clone sao ko bik! :D
<Super_Cacel> thấy ở nick có mà
<GeekComp> lãng mạn zô cùng
<Super_Cacel> NĐ đất học
<Super_Cacel> đại loại thế....
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<GeekComp> Super_Cacel: ờ hớ
<GeekComp> yen-thao -> y-t -> đy -tắm
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> Super_Cacel: hỏi quê có vc chi
<Super_Cacel> ah
<GeekComp> đồng hương há?
<Super_Cacel> t cung que nd
<GeekComp> ôi tao phục mày quá Geek ạ
<n2i> lol
<GeekComp> Super_Cacel: học đâu? năm nhiu? quê chỗ nào?
<Super_Cacel> haizzz
<Super_Cacel> học QGHN
<GeekComp> lại coltech
<GeekComp> hic
<Super_Cacel> quê Nam trực
<Super_Cacel> and u?
<GeekComp> Nam Trực thì chịu òi
<GeekComp> Nam Định giáp Mỹ Lội ^^
<GeekComp> Mỹ Lộc
<Super_Cacel> =))
<GeekComp> Gần Đền Trần đấy
 * t8ax lấy tiền ra quạt quạt
<GeekComp> con cháu nhà Trần
<t8ax> nóng quá.. để trong ng` sợ cháy nổ
<t8ax> haiz
<Super_Cacel> lấy đâu ra mà giáp
<Super_Cacel> ;))
<GeekComp> Super_Cacel: ô không biết hả
<Super_Cacel> @Geek: thế quê đâu?
<GeekComp> THPT Trần Hưng Đạo ở đâu hả?
<GeekComp> TP Nam Định thì chả giáp Mỹ Lộc
<GeekComp> Super_Cacel: => nghi ngờ tên nầy
<Super_Cacel> ah
<Super_Cacel> ở tpnd ah
<Super_Cacel> học THĐ
<GeekComp> giáp ranh tp và ml
<Super_Cacel> gần  Lương thế vinh?
<GeekComp> ừa
<Super_Cacel> ok
<GeekComp> yup
<Super_Cacel> đúng rồi
<Super_Cacel> thế đang học ở đâu thế
<GeekComp> Pê Tê I Tê
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> học cái trường nầy chán quớ
<Super_Cacel> chán gì
<Super_Cacel> ngon!
<GeekComp> ngon gì
<GeekComp> cứ thử học thì biết
<Super_Cacel> thế chán gì
<GeekComp> Super_Cacel: năm nhiu òi?
<Super_Cacel> năm 3
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> e chào đại ka
<GeekComp> e năm 91 mà mới năm nhứt à
<Super_Cacel> năm 1
 * GeekComp cuối năm
<Super_Cacel> ah
<Super_Cacel> a 89 mà mới năm 3
<Super_Cacel> ;))
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> bắt tay cái
<Super_Cacel> thì bắt
<Super_Cacel> :D
<n2i> xin mời 2 NĐ-er pm riêng, tránh spam kênh này!
<GeekComp> hoc coltech sướng hông ông anh?
<Super_Cacel> dùng u lâu chưa
 * GeekComp đạp n2i
<Super_Cacel> có sướng
<Super_Cacel> có khổ
<GeekComp> lâu cũng không đúng mà mới cũng không đúng
 * n2i bắt chân GeekComp
<n2i> đạp thẳng vào giữa 2 chân không thương tiêcs
<GeekComp> ẹc
<n2i> ẹc, hóa ra không có gì @@
<Super_Cacel> ;))
<GeekComp> t8ax: anh ơi n2i bắt nạt e
<n2i> t8ax ơi! GeekComp không có gì giữa 2 chấn
<n2i> *chân
<n2i> thím mong gì nữa đây? :D
<GeekComp> hic
 * t8ax móc trong túi quần ra trym của GeekComp 
<t8ax> rồi quăng vào mặt n2i
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> bữa trc GeekComp đi chơi với gái
<t8ax> gửi ta tạm giữ
<GeekComp1> mợ cái mạng
<GeekComp1> mợ cái máy
<t8ax> chán
<t8ax> ước gì đc như GeekComp
<t8ax> bị dis
<GeekComp1> hừm
<t8ax> lâu lắm rồi chưa biết khái niệm disconnect là gì :(
<t8ax> huhu :(
<GeekComp1> giễu ta hả
<Geek> quái
<Geek> sao vẫn còn cái tên mềnh thía kia
<t8ax> móa mém chết :-s
<Guest63492> ờ hớ
<GeekComp> dám mạo danh ta hả
<n2i> á, thì ra là t8ax ếu có trym, lâu nay toàn mượn của GeekComp rồi đánh đồng, fake
<t8ax> ủa giờ mới biết àh :|
<n2i> (thực ra cũng chưa biết của ai, có khi dùng chung :D)
<n2i> hố hố
 * t8ax tát n2i
<n2i> hay là lượm được của thằng nào cũng nên
 * GeekComp đạp n2i
<t8ax> xem lại hàng họ mình đi rồi cười
<n2i> ợ..ợ..
<n2i> ới, cứ yên tâm! :D
<GeekComp> hàng có chưa đầy 1 mẩu
<GeekComp> mà đòi đi chê bai
<GeekComp> t8ax nhở
<t8ax> mẩu giề
<t8ax> so sánh với que tăm
<t8ax> còn nhục hơn
<t8ax> :-s
<n2i> tiếc là 2 chú chưa rõ là girl, gay hay men gì nên /me chưa chứng tỏ thôi đới
<n2i> :D
<n2i> lol
<GeekComp> ẹc
<n2i> đồng hương đồng khói các ông đi đâu rồi?
<t8ax> trym to ko chấp trym bé
<Super_Cacel> **
<Super_Cacel> các chú chém tung tóe on irc
<Super_Cacel> máy tớ chỉ cài u
<Super_Cacel> thế giờ vào recovery mode kiểu gì nhở
<Super_Cacel> ?
<t8ax> lúc boot nhấn Shift
<yen-thao> GeekComp: nói xấu gì em đó?
<t8ax> ( fải hay ko gì ko rõ )
<Super_Cacel> oki
<yen-thao> n2i: cái gì mà gái với gái vậy anh? Hix hôm nay lạnh ghê:(
<n2i> à,mấy anh ở đâu, nhầm, mấy thím :D
<Super_Cacel> @y-t: trong đấy lạnh ko e
<n2i> đang bàn cái nội quy: ai tham gia vào đây đều phải chứng tổ..mình là gở, sr, gơ, gay hay men
<yen-thao> Super_Cacel: hơi lạnh nhưng vừa uống trà nóng xong ấm rồi^^
<n2i> Super_Cacel: nút shift, shift trái
<Super_Cacel> híc, ngồi máy, lạnh hết tay
<n2i> t8ax: đến giờ thiêng rồi nhẩy
<Super_Cacel> @n2i: l , r # gì nhau :-/
<n2i> ??
<n2i> hic, không có
<t8ax> cơ bản vì laptop của n2i bị liệt
<t8ax> ( và trym cũng thế )
<t8ax> nên hay fân biệt rõ ràng
<Super_Cacel> shift left or shift right # gì nhau
<n2i> có lần đọc được thế mà
<n2i> ở đâu không nhớ nữa
<n2i> (cái shift ấy là tình cờ bấm lộn nó ra, nên kinh nghiệm là shift trái)
<n2i> :D
<Super_Cacel> ;))
<Super_Cacel> tớ nghĩ chắc chúng giống nhau thôi
<n2i> thử đi
<Super_Cacel> tí thử
<yen-thao> n2i: thử làm gì như nhau cả thôi nhưng thường chỉ sử dụng shift l
<n2i> thì thế
<t8ax> trên bàn phím mình shift right mờ hơn shift left ;)
<n2i> "no servers found with player t8ax" @@
<yen-thao> t8ax: shift R chủ yếu sử dụng 1 số trường hợp khi sử dụng 1 tay phải để đánh máy thôi mà
<t8ax> 1 tay phải?
 * t8ax gõ bàn phím 2 tay :)
<t8ax> nói chung 10 ngón mình đều dùng
<n2i> thấy t8ax đánh nhanh lắm
<yen-thao> t8ax: ví dụ như vừa ăn cơm vừa chat nà^^
<n2i> yen-thao: yep!
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> n2i cơ bản vì ko fải nhìn bàn phím
 * n2i cũng không có nhìn
 * t8ax nt đt còn nhanh hơn gõ chữ bên laptop ;)
<t8ax> n2i lúc đặt tay xuống có nhìn ko?
<n2i> nhưng không xài được 10 ngón
<n2i> không có, thành thói rồi
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> n2i ko gõ đc 2 ngón út àh ;)
<n2i> có
 * yen-thao em không nhìn nhưng chỉ sử dụng được 7 ngón:(
<t8ax> vậy sao lại ko gõ đc 10 phím ?
<t8ax> nhầm, 10 ngón
<n2i> phải: enter, shift, ctrl, back..
<n2i> à, không có back
<n2i> back là ngón đeo nhẫn rồi
<t8ax> ừh đúng rồi
<t8ax> dấu cách mình hay dùng ngón cái trái và ngón trỏ phải để gõ
 * n2i có cái phím bị hỏng giờ gõ phải tránh hoài
<t8ax> nghe thật lạ ;))
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> thường /me xài 2 ngón cái
<yen-thao> n2i: anh cho con mèo ăn cơm chưa
<t8ax> nói chung thói quen hết thôi
<n2i> (thấy ngón út đánh enter là nhanh nhất! pạp)
<n2i> yen-thao: rồi à
<n2i> rồi á
<n2i> nó lên nằm rồi nè
<n2i>  :D
<t8ax> bàn phím qwerty thì gõ đc hết ngon lành
<t8ax> mỗi tội page up page down này nọ
<t8ax> bị lộn
<t8ax> ;)
<n2i> ngon nhỉ
<t8ax> cái dãy cuối cùng Del Home Page Up Page Down
<t8ax> hay nhầm giữa home và page up
<n2i> nhiều khi tránh cái phím lủng này nó thành ra phiền
<t8ax> mặc dù ko dùng bao giờ
<yen-thao> n2i: chịu tập là làm được mà tại không siêng thôi;))
<n2i> yen-thao: phải tránh cái phím lủng này á
<yen-thao> n2i: phím lủng?
<n2i> ờ, bị hỏng
<n2i> bữa trước /me búng bàn phím hết lên để lau chùi
<yen-thao> n2i: em sử dụng bàn phím silicon rời nên không sợ hư bàn phím lap^^
<n2i> búng thấy lâu quá ==> búng nhanh ==> ẩu ==> hỏng 1 cái
<n2i> lol
<yen-thao> n2i: mua bàn phím rời mà sử dụng
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> cứ kè kè vậy à?
<n2i> cổng usb?
<yen-thao> n2i: trùi cuốn tròn lại
<yen-thao> nhét vô túi laptop gọn mà
<yen-thao> n2i: có 150 ngàn à
<n2i> à
<n2i> để kiếm
<n2i> dắt lưng được không? ;-/
<yen-thao> n2i: được nhưng hơi cộm thôi nhưng làm vậy dễ hư bàn phím lắm
<n2i> ò
<t8ax> có hình hêm
<t8ax> coi cái
<t8ax> ngon mua gắn vô đt =))
<yen-thao> n2i: http://www.google.com/images?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Flexible+keyboard&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=univ&ei=LpQoTb7ENoWfcdjRzJsJ&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=2&ved=0CDoQsAQwAQ&biw=1404&bih=701
<bksupybot> Title: Flexible keyboard - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<yen-thao> n2i: có nhiều loại lắm
<n2i> trông ok đấy nhỉ
<t8ax> đẹp đấy
<t8ax> hàng tung quở
<n2i> nó mềm thế khó đánh không?
<t8ax> xài nhìu ung thư ngón tay
<n2i> @@
<n2i> nhắc đến đồ Tàu là cái gì cũng ung thư!
<yen-thao> n2i: ung thư gì làm bằng silicon mà in ngón tay lắm
<yen-thao> im ngón tay
<t8ax> im ngón tay là sao?
<yen-thao> loại em đang sử dụng http://img.alibaba.com/photo/303932314/Popular-10PCS-LOT-USB-Doraemon-DESKTOP-COMPUTER-PC-silicone-FLEXIBLE-KEYBOARD.jpg
<n2i> chỉ sợ đánh vào nó bật lên bật xuống :D
<yen-thao> t8ax: gõ thích hơn là gõ trên bàn phím lap
<yen-thao> n2i: anh ra tiệm bán phụ kiện lap mà xài thử nếu được thì mua rẻ mà^^
<n2i> yen-thao: nhìn cái đó đẹp đấy
<n2i> để mai mốt đi kiếm
<n2i> thôi, UT
<yen-thao> n2i|UT: lại UT:( toàn đi giết người
<n2i|UT> bậy
<n2i|UT> giết máy chứ phải
<n2i|UT> ờ,mà cũng tùy
<n2i|UT> ai biểu mình vào đó đứng nó cũng bắn mình :D
<n2i|UT> mình đi tham quan thôi mà @@
<t8ax> yen-thao, sao ko lấy màu đen
<t8ax> cho đỡ dơ
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> con bạn gái nt hỏi
<t8ax> "sắp tới kì chưa nhỉ"
<t8ax> =))
<yen-thao> t8ax: kỳ gì
<yen-thao> t8ax: em nói là loại em dùng chứ có nói là em sử dụng màu trắng đâu em sử dụng màu đen mà
<t8ax> yen-thao, con gái có kì gì :|
<yen-thao> t8ax: :( hix
<codai2810> hackeCoNhue: hi
<hackeCoNhue> hi
<hackeCoNhue> anyone
<hackeCoNhue> đông vui nhể
<hackeCoNhue> có ai chém gió ko
<C4NoC> !spam
<hackeCoNhue> ok
<nobawk> :3
<hackeCoNhue> không có ai hỏi gì nhể
<hackeCoNhue> this is the first
<hackeCoNhue> hix
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> ubot2 delay vãi
<ubot2> Factoid 'delay v\xc3\xa3i' not found
<geminious> ubot2: ping
<n2i> @@
<ubot2> pong
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<geminious> ubot2:  mi bị lag hả
<ubot2> geminious: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yen-thao> geminious: cũng rãnh hen nói chuyện  với bot
<geminious> thấy bảo nó bị lag nên hỏi thăm sức khỏe :))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-09
<vubuntor362> chao anh em trong dien dan!
<vubuntor362> minh mo download uoc ban ubuntu 10.04 ma khong biet chinh phan giai man hinh the nao!
<vubuntor362> mong moi nguoi giup do!
<vubuntor206> giup em  voi
<Tianbao> chào các bạn
<n2i> }ping
<Tianbao> n2i   hi lai gap nhau rồi
<n2i> :)
<n2i> Tianbao: Sao không xài các trình chat mà lại vào bằng web?
<Tianbao> chưa biết sài chường trình gì
<n2i> pidgin?
<n2i> empathy?
<n2i> nói chung rất nhiều :D
<Tianbao> thật ra tui mới tìm hiểu ubutn này khoảng 2 tháng thôi
<hackeCoNhue> what's up ????
<Tianbao> mà la bản G OS
<hackeCoNhue> bản G là bản gì vậy bạn
<Tianbao> đang cài cho công ty test, nên phần lớn tập trung vào máy cái văn phòng sử dụng
<Tianbao> http://www.thinkgos.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Good OS - gOS and Cloud operating systems (at www.thinkgos.com)
<Tianbao> dung rui
<hackeCoNhue> hay nhỉ, nhìn có vẻ mềm mại nhỉ
<Tianbao> nguyen ban la ubuntu 8.04 sua doi
<Tianbao> man hinh mau xanh rat dep
<Tianbao> ban n2i ne
<n2i> (văn phòng thì khỏi cài IM, tránh để nhanh viên tám :D)
<n2i> *nhân
<Tianbao> tui vao pidyin thi lam sao 8 voi anh em trong nay
<Tianbao> 8 thi khoi lo, cong ty kg cho nhan vien len mang
<n2i> :D
<n2i> Xài gOS mà không cho lên net? @@
<hackeCoNhue> trong forum đã có hướng dẫn tỉ mỉ vào IRC bằng pidgin của khanh_coltech rồi
<n2i> nó..phí
<hackeCoNhue> bạn vào search đi
<n2i> Tianbao: chỉ cần add account cho nó
<Tianbao> nhan vien len net lam gi
<n2i> chọn loại acc là IRC, rồi connect thôi
<Tianbao> n2i thanks
<vubuntor980> ni2 hix, sao dung pidyin minh kg conet duoc vay ta
 * yen-thao em đang sử dụng Macbuntu mấy anh cho hỏi có cách nào làm trong suốt thanh panel phía trên của nó không?
<vubuntor961> ky vay dau ai su dung nick name minh dau ta?
<yen-thao> vubuntor961: gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor961> kg chane nick duoc
<vubuntor961> kg change nick duoc
<yen-thao> vubuntor961: nick gì dùng lệnh /nick <tên nick>
<vubuntor631> co ai ranh ve boot ubuntu chi minh voi
<vubuntor516> hu hu lanh quá
<vubuntor516> ai có lò sưởi không mượn ké với
<vubuntor516> có ai chat không ?
<so_cold> afterlastangel: ô đổi mạng chưa vậy ?
<afterlastangel> mạng gì
<so_cold> adsl
<afterlastangel> rôfi
<so_cold> tốc độ bao nhjeu vậy ?
<so_cold> có distro nào mà dùng hoàn toàn đồ gnu như autoconf, automake vẫn giữ nguyên gnu không bà con ?
<GeekComp> hơm
<so_cold> chê câu hỏi của tớ gà 0 thèm trả lời hả ?
<so_cold> :((
<so_cold> hừ hdd còn ấm hơn tay mình :(
<so_cold> hi, bà con cho hỏi sao mình chroot trên ubuntu mà nó không chịu mount /proc vậy ?
<vubuntor188> xin chao!
<vubuntor188> cho toi hoi la may toi cau hinh la Pentium 4 2.8Ghz va ram la 247 Mb thi toi nen su dung phien ban ubuntu nao?xin cam on nhieu!
<vubuntor188> anybody help me!
<n2i|sleep> xubuntu
<vubuntor188> hien tai toi cung da cai XUBUNTU 10.10 nhung ma thay no ngon CPU kinh khung,thuong xuyen chay o 100% va bi dung may! toi nen su dung phien ban truoc do khong?
<n2i|sleep> vậy thì phải xem cái gì ngốn RAM chứ
<vubuntor188> ram chi su dung co 50% ah
<n2i|sleep> coi nào, với cấu hình như thế muốn chạy ok chắc nên tự cài mọi thứ quá
<vubuntor188> con cpu thi 100%
<n2i|sleep> ò
<n2i|sleep> kiểm tra xem cái gì đã ngốn cpu như thế?
<n2i|sleep> có system monitor đó
<n2i|sleep> htop chẳng hạn
<vubuntor188> khi mo task manager len thi no chiem nhieu hon
<n2i|sleep> bây giờ đang xài nó/
<n2i|sleep> ?
<vubuntor188> hien tai toi dang dung xp
<vubuntor188> toi cai song song 2 he
<n2i|sleep> ò
<n2i|sleep> vậy nên kiểm tra xem cái nào đã tốn cpu như thế mới biết cần làm gì được
<n2i|sleep> Có phải cái này có lần cậu hỏi trên forum rồi không?
<vubuntor188> khi biet duoc cai nao ngon cpu thi minh tat no di dung ko?
<n2i|sleep> không hẳn :D
<n2i|sleep> biết nó để kiểm tra xem tại sao nó lại như thế
<n2i|sleep> để sửa, mod ..vv..
<n2i|sleep> tắt, không có nghĩa là ok!
<vubuntor188> chu phai lam sao? dung firefox de luuot web ma no cu bi dung may hoai,xem phim online cung kho khan nua
<vubuntor188> toi chi moi tap su dung ubuntu gan day thoi
<vubuntor188> khong biet ranh ve lenh nen can cac chuyen gia nhu cac anh chi bao
<n2i|sleep> @@
<n2i|sleep> (ngồi đây đoán bệnh và phán thì..còn giỏi hơn thánh à! :D) Vì vậy ít nhiều cũng cần thêm thông tin trong khi mà không thể trực tiếp nhìn|động tới cái máy được
<vubuntor188> uhm
<vubuntor188> vay toi cam on nhieu nhe
<n2i|sleep> à, trên forum có bài viết nhận hỗ trợ bằng teamviewer đó, thử cài nó rồi nhờ ai đó coi hộ thử
<vubuntor188> de toi khoi dong qua xubuntu rui noi ro hon
<vubuntor188> cam on nhieu!
<vubuntor256> anh oi! lam the nao chinh lai file menu.lst
<vubuntor256> alo
<vubuntor256> sao khong co ai het vay
<n2i|sleep> thích thì bật nó lên mà chỉnh thôi
<n2i|sleep> đang xài grub1 :-/
<vubuntor256> em cung khong biet
<vubuntor256> em dang sai ubuntu 10.10
<n2i|sleep> có ý chỉnh mấy cái đó làm chi?
<n2i|sleep> grub.conf
<vubuntor256> update len may lan
<vubuntor256> bay h no hien len mot dong lua chon
<n2i|sleep> à, vậy thì remove bớt mớ nhân đi
<n2i|sleep> vào synaptic kiếm mớ linux-image rồi remove hay cài đặt ver nào thì tùy
<vubuntor256> dang cai ca hai xp va ubuntu
<vubuntor256> nhung em muon chinh lai menu cho boot mac dinh la xp
<vubuntor256> vay chinh nhu the nao
<n2i|sleep> cài cái startupmanager vào mà chọn
<hackerCoNhue> hoặc chỉnh ở trong /boot/grub/grub.cfg , cho cái entries của xp lên đầu tiên là được
<hackerCoNhue> startupmanager cho nhanh
<hkvn> hi hackerCoNhue :)
<hackerCoNhue> hi man
<hkvn> what your name?
 * hackerCoNhue ? : :) no name 
<hackerCoNhue> "vo danh"
<hackerCoNhue> sorry for poor Eng
<vubuntor256> file grup.cfg khong cho che do chinh
<n2i|sleep> phải nói là Anonymous :D
<hackerCoNhue> ặc
<hackerCoNhue> gksudo để chỉnh
<hackerCoNhue> ko gì là không chỉnh đặc
<n2i|sleep> vubuntor256: không nên chỉnh bằng tay, cẩn thận kẻo ngủm
<vubuntor256> hihi
<n2i|sleep> định mói cái câu ông anh vừa nói :D
<hackerCoNhue> grub2 rất thông mình ko hỏng được
<hkvn> hackerCoNhue chắc phải super linux lắm nhỉ :)
<hackerCoNhue> nó tự refresh về ban đầu
<hackerCoNhue> băng cách update grub
<n2i|sleep> yep
 * hackerCoNhue : so beautiful
 * n2i|sleep té
<hackerCoNhue> i'm number one
<hkvn> hackerCoNhue: hôm nào giúp mình cài ubuntu với :">
<hackerCoNhue> my os : debian, not U
<vubuntor256> vào synaptic khong thay cho nao remove linux-image
<n2i|sleep> chuột phải vào nó, chọn remove
<n2i|sleep> ok?
<vubuntor256> khong co
<vubuntor256> chi co mark
<n2i|sleep> cái nào cài rồi thì mới remove nhá
<n2i|sleep> xài U bao lâu òi?
<n2i|sleep> biết cách cài đặt phần mêm bằng synaptic chưa?
<vubuntor256> 10.10
<vubuntor256> chua
<vubuntor256> em moi vao sai thu ah
<n2i|sleep> vậy chiu khó lên đọc wiki tí nhá
<n2i|sleep> có hưỡng dẫn đầy đủ á
<n2i|sleep> .g wiki cài đặt phần mềm ubuntu-vn
<n2i|sleep> @@ bot đi đâu hết rồi?
<n2i|sleep> lên google search bằng dòng trên là ra ngay thôi, không có .g nhá
<codai2810> _Tux__: anh vừa đi Nam Định về hở
<_Tux__> codai2810: ờ
<_Tux__> vừa về lúc chiêu
<_Tux__> :D
<vubuntor340> mọi người cho em hỏi cái.cái đĩa ubuntu 10.10 của em cài được trên máy bàn,mà em cài trên laptop của em không được là sao nhỉ (lap của em là toshiba l500 i3).Khi đến cái màn hình đợi cài đặt thì nó lại bị lỗi
<vubuntor340> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor340> giúp mình với
<tianbao> hi, giúp gì bạn?
<n2i> (chắc ngủm luôn rồi, kêu họ giúp xong cái im bặt luôn à :D)
<vubuntor340> hihi
<vubuntor340> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor340> cuối cùng cũng có người
<vubuntor340> vấn đề là mình cài đặt ubuntu ý
<n2i> (thấy spam đã 5 câu mà vẫn chưa vào vấn đề chính :-/)
<vubuntor340> khi đến cái chỗ load để vào cài đặt đó,mình cài đĩa này lên máy khác vẫn được mà chẳng hiểu sao máy mình không được
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor340> giúp mình với
<n2i> có vào được chế độ live không?
<vubuntor340> mình ghi ra đĩa đó
<vubuntor340> mà chế độ live là gì vậy:D
<n2i> @@
<n2i> thế này, khi boot cd lên nó hỏi try ubuntu without .. và install ubuntu, cậu chọn cái try ubuntu được không?
<vubuntor340> à
<vubuntor340> tớ boot cd lên,thì nó không hiện ra cái menu đó đâu,mà nó hiện ra màn hình đen với mấy cái chữ trắng trắng gì đây cậu à
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> cho hỏi cấu hình máy
<vubuntor340> máy mình là toshiba core i3 ram 2g card ati 4500
<n2i> lại ATI @@
<vubuntor340> cậu cũng bị lỗi như vậy à
<vubuntor340> khi mình thử cài máy ông anh thì vẫn chạy ngon như mọi người đã hướng dẫn vậy
<n2i> được bị thế cho đã hoành :D
 * n2i máy cùi, tủi..:'(
<n2i> nhắc đến core i* là ..né
<vubuntor340> hihi
<vubuntor340> sao mọi người lại hãi nó thế
<n2i> đâu, có mỗi /me, mà không phải hãi, mong có nó chẳng được ấy chứ
<vubuntor340> :D
<vubuntor340> tớ thấy dùng nó cũng bình thường thôi
<vubuntor340> chả khác gì core 2 dual
<vubuntor340> cậu nghĩ ra cách gì giúp mình đi
<vubuntor340> muốn vọc lunix mà không biết làm sao
<n2i> ấy, nói về kích thước thì giống nhau thật :D
<n2i> vubuntor340: :-/
<n2i> trên forum có topic: những rắc rối thường gặp khi cài 10.10 đó
<n2i> rất nhiều ông mắt về vụ ati này, tham khảo thử
<vubuntor340> uh
<vubuntor340> mình cũng tham khảo qua rùi
 * n2i không có ati vs nvidia :'( không có mà đú, mà sửa
<vubuntor340> thấy mọi người bảo là phải tắt cái ACPI gì đó
<n2i> ờ, nghe biểu thế
<n2i> nhưng như thế là khi đã cài xong
<n2i> còn cái này, coi nào :-/
<vubuntor340> uh.cậu thử nghĩ giúp mình với
<vubuntor340> cậu có nick yahoo không
<vubuntor340> để tớ chụp cái ảnh lúc nó lỗi gửi cho cậu
<n2i> không public Y!M lên đây :D
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor340> :D
<n2i> có cái ảnh hay hơn
<vubuntor340> nhưng ở đây tớ không biết gửi kiểu gì
<n2i> chụp ảnh bằng đt á?
<vubuntor340> uh
<vubuntor340> tại khi tớ chuẩn bị cài thì nó mới bị thế
<vubuntor340> nên không chụp bằng "chụp ảnh màn hình" được:D
<vubuntor340> cậu cho mình y!m đi
<n2i> vậy thì làm cách nào đó đưa nó lên net, nt mọi người mới xem được
<vubuntor340> giúp mình với
<n2i> ở đây cũng pm riêng được :D
<vubuntor340> hì hì
<vubuntor340> cậu n2i ơi
<vubuntor340> thế phiên bản desktop có khác gì phiên bản netbook không
<n2i> vubuntor340: netbook thì dành cho netbook, và tất nhiên cũng có những cái khác nhau
<n2i> thực sự đó
<n2i> bản desktop nên xài cho desktop + laptop
<vubuntor340> tại mình thấy khi minh down bản 10.10 desktop thì lúc cài nó lại hiện ra là netbook
<n2i> laptop không nên đú xài bản netbook
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor340> hihi
<n2i> tên file là gì?
<vubuntor340> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 tên của như vậy đó
<n2i> ờ, vậy thì trông ổn cả mà :-/
<n2i> lúc cài hiện ra netbook? bước nào?
<n2i> (đã từng xài giao diện netbook, cũng đẹp lắm :D)
<vubuntor340> khi tớ cho đĩa vào đây.no auto play thì nó hiện ra cái bảng thì tớ chon cái "install inside win " ý
<vubuntor340> mà tớ bảo này
<n2i> :D
<n2i> cái đó là cài trong win òi
<n2i> (trình bày tiếp..)
<vubuntor340> khi tớ dùng ổ ảo để cài ý:cài không bao lỗi gì hết
<vubuntor340> nhưng khi khới động lại đó
<vubuntor340> nó lại hiệ ra màn hình đen giống mình bảo ở trên đó
<vubuntor340> nếu mình ấn esc nhanh thì nó lại hiện ra dấu nhắc grub>> ý
<vubuntor340> mà tớ chịu chết
<n2i> ầy, đoạn đó là đoạn mà mấy ông bảo tắt apci đấy
<vubuntor340> à
<vubuntor340> tức là khi mình cài xong như thế thì trước tiên vao bios tắt đi à
<n2i> không có!
<n2i> trong bios có á? :-/
<vubuntor340> hì hì.tớ cũng không biết
<n2i> ở đây là tắt cái apci của kernel khi nó load
<vubuntor340> cậu biết tắt kiểu gì không
<n2i> khi boot lên, đưa vệt sáng tới dòng cần chỉnh, thường là để dòng đầu, hoặc dòng nào muốn sửa ấy
<vubuntor340> à
<n2i> nhấn e để sửa
<n2i> e hay ctrl + c gì đó, nó có nói đấy (bất kể, miễn sao sửa được)
<vubuntor340> uh,đúng rồi.nhưng khi tớ chọn một cái gì trong đó thì nó lại hiện ra màn hình đen chữ trắng ý
<vubuntor340> nếu nhấn esc tiếp thì nó lại hiện ra grub>> đó
<n2i> thì quan trọng là chỗ ấy
<n2i> nền đen chữ trắng để mà chỉnh chứ
<n2i> nó mà..nền đen chữ đen mới ốm :D
<vubuntor340> không cậu à.nó hiện nền đen chữ trắng nhưng mình không can thiệp được gì
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor340> phải tăt máy trực tiếp ở nut nguồng
<n2i> (chỉ cần bấm cái là nó tắt mà :D)
<vubuntor340> tớ không ấn được gì
<vubuntor340> máy cứ như thế luôn
<vubuntor340> phải tắt trực tiếp
<vubuntor798> cậu bảo mình phải làm sao đây
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor798> :D
<vubuntor798> cậu cho minh Y M đi
<vubuntor798> có gì thì cho mình hởi với
<vubuntor798> mà cậu ơi
<n2i> pm riêng nhá! (khỏi yahoo!) :D
<vubuntor798> pm riêng kiểu gì vậy
 * n2i pm rồi đó, chú ý có cái tab nào nữa không? 340 ý
<vubuntor798> cậu nói rõ tí đi
<vubuntor798> tớ vẫn chưa hiểu lăm
<vubuntor798> cứ vào thế này à
<n2i> hmm, cứ nhấp đúp chuột vào nick nào muốn nói chuyện riêng
<n2i> nó sẽ bật ra một tab mới để mà nc
<vubuntor340> à đúng rồi
<vubuntor340> nhưng mà lần sau vào thì nik cậu vẫn thế này à
<vubuntor340> n2i
<n2i> tất nhiên
<vubuntor798> uh
<vubuntor798> thế nhá
<n2i> /nick nickname
<vubuntor798> tớ ra restart lại máy cái
<n2i> ấy, thích nick gì thì táng thôi!
<n2i> sao phải restart?
<GeekComp> ta đã trở lại
<vubuntor798> hihi
<vubuntor798> thử tắt cái ACPI gì đó
<vubuntor413> Ở đây có ai rành,biết nhiều về các trang web xã hội,blog không?
<n2i> GeekComp: ăn hại hơn xưa?
<GeekComp> yup
<n2i> đại bại như xưa?
<vubuntor413> Cho hỏi về 1 cái weblog hay social network nào đó có tên website ident gì ấy mà quên mất tiêu rồi...favicon của nó có chữ id hay gì ấy liên quan tới tên web luôn...hôm nọ ở web nào đó bấm nút share thấy có hiện ra mà quên ghi lại....
<CoconutCrab> identi.ca
<vubuntor413> hay quá anh cua
<vubuntor413> cám ơn anh cua nhìu
<vubuntor413> ah
<n2i> @@
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<n2i> luser nào đây ta?
<GeekComp> dzậy mà cũng bik Cua
<vubuntor413> Crab
<vubuntor413> =]]
<vubuntor294> o day co fu nu ko?
<n2i> fsck
<n2i> cha nào vào táng một câu rồi lặn thế nhỉ?
<so_cold> chắc đại ka n2i clone nhỉ :D
<n2i> lol :D
<n2i> ai biết được đó có phải là so_cold hay không? :-/
<n2i> Có khi không khảo cũng khai cũng nên! :D
<vubuntor762> keyboard may hp cua e sao ko dung duoc vay ,lam on chii dum e di
<vubuntor762> keyboard may hp cua e sao ko dung duoc vay ,lam on chii dum e di
<n2i|UT> @@
<n2i|UT> Không dùng được là sao?
<voldka> laptop bạn mua ở đâu vậy ?
<voldka> sao k0 để autodelect đi
<vubuntor762> e ko su dung ko lick vo bieu tuong ko dc
<vubuntor762> a chi ro rang hon vi e moi mua nen ko biet su dung a oi
<voldka> ?
<vubuntor762> da e mua ng thi minh khai
<voldka> bạn dùng hdh gì vậy ?
<vubuntor762> sang nay e doc may ko biet goo vo dau ma su dung ko dc nua
<n2i|UT> vậy bây giờ đánh mớ chữ đó bằng gì?
<n2i|UT> :-/
<vubuntor762> hp core
<vubuntor762> ban phim
<vubuntor762> chuot ko su dung duoc do a
<vubuntor762> e phai dung con chuot roi  do a
<vubuntor762> chi dum di a
<n2i|UT> check xem driver coi, có cần driver nào cần thiết không?
<voldka> !lspci
<ubot2> Factoid 'lspci' not found
<voldka> lspci
<n2i|UT> System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<n2i|UT> !bg | vubuntor762
<ubot2> vubuntor762: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<voldka> !lspci
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldka> !man
<ubot2> man: định dạng và hiển thị các trang tài liệu hướng dẫn. Chi tiết xem: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal#C.C3.A1c_t.E1.BA.ADp_l.E1.BB.87nh
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor762> anh chi ro rang dum e nhe, vo phan nao vay anh e ko ranh may tinh lam
<vubuntor762> keyboard may hp cua e sao ko dung duoc vay ,lam on chii dum e di
<n2i|UT> :-/
<vubuntor762> lick vao ko dc
<n2i|UT> đọc cái link trên đi
<n2i|UT> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i|UT> đấy, rồi cho biết mấy cái thông tin ấy
<n2i|UT> mới cài U?
<n2i|UT> System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<n2i|UT> ấy vào đó check thử
<n2i|UT> update lại hệ thống đi
<vubuntor762> update lai cho nao a chi dan e vao dau di
<n2i|UT> System/Admin/Update mânger
<vubuntor762> e ko hieu gi het ne
<n2i|UT> Vào menu System
<n2i|UT> rê chuột tới Administration/Update Manager
<n2i|UT> (có tài liệu tiếng Việt nào cho mấy cái cơ bản này không nhi?)
<n2i|UT> vubuntor762: lên wiki xem thử đi
<vubuntor762> vo contro panel ha anh
<n2i|UT> Ubuntu mà, đào đâu ra control panel @@
<n2i|UT> Có cái menu trên panel phía trên màn hình ấy
<n2i|UT> Application Place System
<vubuntor762> da de e tim da
<t8ax> vote Windows
<n2i|UT> (có nên xài teamviewer bay giờ không ta?)
<geminious> j` vậy ta
<n2i|UT> bulubuloa: ping :D
<n2i|UT> (để vọc teamviewer nhá :D)
<n2i|UT> t8ax: chú này mới xài máy, mà đã nhất sang U rồi :-/
<geminious> nhìn teamviewer có vẻ na na như trên win :-?
<geminious> hình như nó dùng 1 cái wine bé bé built in thì phải
<n2i|UT> geminious: nó còn chạy trên wine mà
<geminious> uh ha
<geminious> chiều vừa mua con máy acer cho bạn
<geminious> thấy bi h nó làm lởm quá :-<
<t8ax> tư vấn mà mua acer
<t8ax> lol
<n2i|UT> :-/
<geminious> khổ
<t8ax> coi chừng bạn nó chửi :-s
<geminious> tứ vấn dell cơ
<geminious> nhg mà lòi ra là nó ít tiền
<t8ax> tốt nhất Dell HP Asus
<geminious> có 10tr
<geminious> đi 1 vòng
<t8ax> Asus rẻ + bảo hành 2 năm
<geminious> có đúng em acer =))
<t8ax> Acer nghe đồn lởm lởm
<geminious> cấu hình cao nhg chất lượng thì thấp
<geminious> nhựa chán lắm
<vubuntor762> a oi go vo dau e tim tren mang hinh ko thay nam muc nao vay a
<t8ax> ít tiền Asus vẫn đc nhìu ng` tin dùng
<t8ax> nhìu tiền thì Dell :D
<geminious> định tư vấn nó con dell 14r 15r
<geminious> mà nó ko có tiền thì thôi :))
<geminious> cũng báo trước cho nó rồi
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> sao ko tư vấn nó con nào core i7
<t8ax> Ram 7 8gb gì đó
 * geminious dội nước vào máy t8ax
<n2i|UT> vubuntor762: thế này
<t8ax> 10tr mua laptop thì khó lựa đc cái nào vừa ý nhỉ :|
<n2i|UT> đơn giản hơn
<t8ax> vào terminal gõ "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu
<n2i|UT> alt+f2
 * geminious tát t8ax
<n2i|UT> đánh update-manager
<geminious> sao lại đi support kiểu đó hả
<geminious> :))
<n2i|UT> rồi enter
<n2i|UT> t8ax: chưa biết terminal là ở đâu luôn
<geminious> update xong cái touchpad lại điên điên rồi :|
<n2i|UT> (check xem có phải hàng clone không? :-/)
<t8ax> vậy hơi bị căng àh nha
<geminious> t8ax:  bi h đặt 2 ngón tay vào touchpad thấy chuột nó nháy qua nháy lại luôn :))
<t8ax> IP quen quen :D
<n2i|UT> vubuntor762: đọc cái này đi Hướng dẫn người mới dùng sử dụng Ubuntu bằng Teamviewer - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam <http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&amp;t=13771>
<bksupybot> Title: Thông tin | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i|UT> t8ax: nghi lắm
<t8ax> geminious, multi touch à
<n2i|UT> có khi là ông vol...gì đó á
<t8ax> n2i|UT, quen quen chưa thấy qua bao giờ :D
<n2i|UT> lol
<geminious> t8ax:  thì vốn là cái touchpad này nó vẫn multi mà
<geminious> t8ax:  trước khi update đặt 2 ngón
<geminious> thì con trỏ vẫn đứng yên bình thường
<t8ax> "nháy qua nháy lại"
<geminious> sau khi update đặt vào
<t8ax> ko hiểu lắm :-/
<geminious> hic
<geminious> cứ tưởng tưởng là nó ko đa điểm đc
<geminious> đặt 2 ngón tay vào thì nó lại nhận là 2 điểm trên màn hình
<geminious> thế là bị xung đột
<t8ax> lol
<geminious> con trò bị nhảy qua nhảy lại giữa 2 điểm ý
<t8ax> multi touch là vậy à :|
<geminious> ><
<geminious> trước đấy ko bị T_T
<geminious> update xong bị :-<
<t8ax> Win?
<geminious> win vẫn bình thường
<geminious> có ở U thôi :-?
<t8ax> laptop mới ra á?
<geminious> lap cũ trc h vẫn dùng
<t8ax> disable mẹ touchpad đê
<geminious> T^T
 * GeekComp đạp t8ax
<t8ax> Ubuntu là vậy
<t8ax> cái gì dùng ếu đc
<t8ax> thì cho nó nghĩ luôn
<t8ax> ;)
<geminious> hồi trước cũng bị 1 phát
<geminious> ít hôm sau lại có update khác
<geminious> thì lại hết
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> rồi lại có update thế là bị tiếp
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> hiện đại = hại điện
<t8ax> lol
<geminious> bó tay :-<
<geminious> mà trên Mainline kernel
<geminious> có mấy cái kernel mới hơn
<vubuntor762> penel la gi ha anh
<geminious> nhg mà có mở ngoặc natty
<geminious> thì chắc chả dùng được cho 10.10 đâu nhỉ
<t8ax> vubuntor762, panel = taskbar của Windows
<n2i> @@
<t8ax> đấy là lí do mình vote Windows ngay từ đầu ;)
<geminious> vote cái j` thế
<geminious> ping
<geminious> ping ping ping
<geminious> t8ax:  pin
<geminious> t8ax:  ping
<t8ax> wtf :|
<geminious> vote cái j` vậy :">
<n2i> vote xài window
<n2i> lol
<geminious> à à :p
<n2i> vubuntor762: làm gì mà lâu pm vậy?
<t8ax> chắc đang gõ apt-get remove ubuntu :-/
<geminious> cái dòng ý có gõ đc ko t8ax
<n2i> lol
<geminious> :))
<geminious> chÆ°a thá»­ bao h
<n2i> có
<n2i> nhưng không sao cả
<n2i> :-/
<t8ax> geminious, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu*
<t8ax> thử đi
<geminious> n2i:  thử rồi hả
<n2i> trò mèo :D
<t8ax> kết quả mỹ mãn
<t8ax> còn ta với wallpaper
<t8ax> ( ủa mà còn wall hem ta)
<n2i> làm gì có gói ubuntu mà remove
<geminious> =))
<t8ax> * <==
<geminious> trời
<geminious> ubuntu thì ko sao
<geminious> nhg mà
<n2i> gợi ý: ubuntu-desktop
<geminious> có *
<geminious> là chết
<geminious> :))
<n2i> ubuntu-dev-tools
<n2i> vv..
<geminious> t8ax:  toàn đi xui linh tinh
<t8ax> n2i sudo apt-get remove ubuntu* cơ mà
<n2i> ò
<n2i> nhầm hàng
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> UT hêm thím
<n2i> đau đầu, không chơi
<t8ax> ừh
<geminious> timeout :))
<geminious> chắc quit hẳn
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> thì
<t8ax> remove ubuntu
<t8ax> xong..
<n2i> :D
<geminious> trường mình trong giờ học cấm trình duyệt cấm yahoo
<geminious> thế là bọn nó
<geminious> mang teamviewer đến connect với máy ở nhà
<geminious> =))
<t8ax> lol
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> để làm gì?
<geminious> để connect về nhà dùng net :))
<n2i> lol
<geminious> cái phần mềm quản lý nó có bug nhỏ
<n2i> ssh về
<geminious> đang dùng net mà cắt thì chỉ có trình duyệt bị tắt thôi
<n2i> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE @@
<geminious> còn yahoo với teamviewer nào mà kịp mở trước lúc tắt
<geminious> thì vẫn trơ trơ :))
<vubuntor029> chi e cach cai tieng viet ve cho may laptop hp nha anh,e ko biet tieng viet,
<geminious> vào software center
<geminious> search unikey
<geminious> install gói ibus - unikey
<vubuntor029> chi e cach cai tieng viet ve cho may laptop hp nha anh,e ko biet tieng viet,
<t8ax> "e ko biet tieng viet,"
<geminious> e ko biết tiếng việt thì a phải support e = tiếng anh ah
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> thế dùng tiếng Anh đi em
<geminious> :))
<GeekComp> vubuntor029: ôi vãi
<GeekComp> do u know E?
<vubuntor029> ko phai a oi. gai tieng viet cho tat ca tren may luon do anh, toan tieng anh ko e ko su dung dc
<n2i> GeekComp: nhầm to rồi
<n2i> tiếng Anh mà cũng không biết nói :D
<geminious> à à :))
<n2i> đu diu nâu ing lích?
<vubuntor029> e lon e ko biet tieng anh
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> :-X
<n2i> lol
<geminious> em vào system
<GeekComp> vubuntor029: System -> mục 2
<geminious> administrative
<n2i> !ii | vubuntor029
<ubot2> vubuntor029: http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<GeekComp> Languangua support
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> sao mềnh oánh nhầm
<geminious> n2i:  nhầm rồi ông ơi :))
<n2i> à
<n2i> vào language support mà cài thôi
<geminious> .g ssh
<bkphenny> geminious: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<bksupybot> Title: Secure Shell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> ai boot iso với grub2 chưa? trình nghe cái
<t8ax> vào terminal gõ sudo apt-get install Tiếng Việt cho Ubuntu
 * GeekComp tát vỡ mỏ t8ax
<geminious> t8ax:  lại được ông này nữa
 * geminious tát t8ax
<t8ax> 2 chú này fản ứng mạnh vkl :|
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> t8ax: còn phiêm gì hêm?
<n2i> chạy rồi?
<t8ax> nhờ 2 chú mà bạn kia sợ quá out luôn
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> GeekComp, tuần này work
<t8ax> nghĩ film roài
<GeekComp> oy kinh
<GeekComp> quy y cửa Phật hả?
<GeekComp> giời sắp sập rồi đây
<t8ax> chịu
<GeekComp> lại vô
<t8ax> work kiếm tiền cho bà già đỡ buồn phiền
<t8ax> ăn bám quài ngại quá
<vubuntor317> e bi hu
<geminious> mình vừa thử unikey qua wine =))
<vubuntor317> chi em di a
<n2i> @@
<GeekComp> vubuntor317: hư giề
<t8ax> "<vubuntor317> e bi hu"
<GeekComp> bugi?
<n2i> lol
<GeekComp> ống bô?
<vubuntor317> hom bua co a nao cho e dia chi web , e chi lick vao la cai dat luon
<t8ax> chắc là hư thai
<n2i> t8ax: kinh nghiệm thế
<GeekComp> vubuntor317: cài TV á?
<geminious> đang xài linux qua teamview :">
<t8ax> vubuntor317, phải liên xô chấm us hêm?
 * GeekComp đạp t8ax
<n2i> geminious: có lần xài vnc
<t8ax> lại fản ứng mạnh :|
<GeekComp> lẩu xanh chấm ớt chớ
<vubuntor317> cai tieng viet cho may laptop hp do anh
<n2i> ờ
<geminious> =))
<t8ax> lol
<n2i> thế thì không biết
<n2i> cài tiếng việt cho ubuntu thì được
<vubuntor317> cho e dia chi web w\e cai di
<n2i> lỡ chú vác dos vào đây hỏi thì ốm à
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> vubuntor317: nhớ tên nào hêm?
<t8ax> vubuntor317, nói chung là giờ bạn cần cái gì? và bạn đang sử dụng cái gì? và làm cái đó để làm gì?
<vubuntor317> e ko biet tieng anh, may toan la tieng a.nen e muon cai tieng viet de de su dung do ma
<t8ax> bạn đang dùng Ubuntu?
<geminious> ko dùng U thì vào đây làm j` :))
<geminious> t8ax:  hâm
<vubuntor317> chi e cach cai tieng viet ve cho may laptop hp nha anh,e ko biet tieng anh,may e mua ve tieng anh ko
<geminious> hả mua về cài sẵn U á :-o
<t8ax> geminious, ờ thế mà hay lắm đấy, có ng` dùng Win vào hỏi Yahoo đấy
<vubuntor317> e dau biet dau vay e phai hoi o dau ha anh
<geminious> lần đầu tiên thấy ở VN có đấy
<t8ax> vubuntor317, bạn đang dùng hệ điều hành gì?
<n2i> lol
<GeekComp> geminious: vui nhể?
<t8ax> Windows XP? Windows 7?
<vubuntor317> win7
<t8ax> đấy
<geminious> ờ ờ
<n2i> á á á..
 * t8ax tát geminious 
<vubuntor317> e soryy may a ma
<geminious> T_T
<GeekComp> vubuntor317: bạn sang http://windowsvn.net nha
<vubuntor317> tai e ko biet ma
<geminious> em, à
<geminious> 7 bi h
<geminious> chưa hỗ trợ giao diện tiếng việt
 * t8ax nhường quyền hành quyết cho geminious 
<geminious> em nhé ;)
 * t8ax tát geminious 
<t8ax> ếu bík gì im
<GeekComp> geminious: có rồi
<n2i> chắc có rồi
<t8ax> .g cài tiếng Việt cho win 7
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://cuocsongso.thanhnien.com.vn/Product/Pages/201011/20100308145450.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Cuộc sống số | Giao diện tiếng Việt cho Windows 7 (at cuocsongso.thanhnien.com.vn)
<t8ax> có từ thời na pô lê ông còn cởi chuồng rồi
<geminious> 8-|
<n2i> (thử đi, lởm vô cùng)
 * GeekComp đạp geminious
<geminious> huhuhu bị ném gạch đá ghê quá
<t8ax> lởm gì
<t8ax> dịch hay lắm
<t8ax> đọc vô hẻm hiểu gì hết lun :D
<vubuntor317> hom bua a kia cung o day cho e web , e chi go vo la tu dong cai cho e luon do a
<GeekComp> a nào thế
<geminious> a nào mà láo vậy :))
<GeekComp> láo quá
<geminious> có phải a t8ax ko cem
<geminious> em nhớ lại đi
<GeekComp> dám support win
 * t8ax nhìn nhìn rồi núp
<vubuntor317> da e ko biet e cung hoi cho nay ne
<vubuntor317> ma e ko co luu dia cho do
 * GeekComp đạp t8ax
<t8ax> fải anh bkphenny hôk vubuntor317 ?
<geminious> t8ax:  chuẩn bị đổ thừa cho bot đấy
<GeekComp> t8ax: <= chính hắn
<vubuntor317> e ko biet
<t8ax> các thím cứ nghĩ oan cho em :(
<geminious> 317: e ko biết tý tiếng anh nào à :-?
<GeekComp> vubuntor317: bạn sau phải ghi nhớ link chớ
<GeekComp> làm xong rồi không lưu
<t8ax> vubuntor317, gọi đt hỏi Bill Gates đi bạn
<GeekComp> lại lên đây hỏi
<geminious> thế thì a khuyên e nên tập dùng bản tiếng anh cho quen ;)
<geminious> windows hay linux cũng vậy thôi
<t8ax> .g số điện thoại của Bill Gates
<GeekComp> vubuntor317: sao ko biết TA
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://forum.bkav.com.vn/showthread.php?t=3783
<t8ax> vào forum của anh Quảng lấy số của Bill mà gọi
<GeekComp> e là nữ à?
<GeekComp> t8ax: trật tự nào
<GeekComp> rất có thể đây là 1 miếng mỡ ngon!
 * geminious nhét bom vào mồm t8ax
<t8ax> 99,99% là boy
<t8ax> căn bản vì
<t8ax> ... abc xyz
<GeekComp> hic
<GeekComp> làm thía nào bây chừ
<geminious> đang thử cho
<geminious> virus của windows
<t8ax> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13851
<geminious> chạy qua wine
<geminious> =))
<bksupybot> Title: Lỗi khi hack WEP - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> Em cũng đang được thầy dạy về cái này và ổng bắt mỗi em về nhà hack một cái rùi quay lại cho ổng coi nên em mới bí như zậy nè. Mong bác giúp cho. hjc
<geminious> nhà mình WLAN atheros siêu trâu bò
<geminious> chuyên dùng để hack wep
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> lắm bạn trẻ hiếu động quá
<geminious> ko phải tự nhiên mà ng ta bảo linux là os của hacker :))
<GeekComp> thầy dạy hack -> bắt về nhà hack
<geminious> mà trường nào dạy hack hay vậy
<GeekComp> 0_0
<GeekComp> êm mún học trường nầy
<GeekComp> còn kinh hơn BKIS nữa
 * t8ax cũng đi hack wifi
<t8ax> nửa đêm sang đập cửa hàng xóm hỏi pass wifi hàng xóm có đc gọi là hack ko nhỉ :|
<t8ax> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13845
<bksupybot> Title: DBus error khi cắm iPad - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> ai có iPad vào sút pọt đi
<n2i> @@
 * GeekComp không phải đại gia
<n2i> có C4NOC
<n2i> (nhưng ổng không có mấy khi sụp pót đâu :D)
<t8ax> để mai đi mua 2 3 cái
<t8ax> về nghiên cứu với Ubuntu
<t8ax> ;)
<geminious> t8ax ->> boy di động
<geminious> nghiên cứu cái này đi
<t8ax> mợ
<t8ax> iPad đó bố
<t8ax> 16 17tr đó bố
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> có tiền sắm iPad em đã ko ngồi đây chém
<geminious> đầu tư cho tương lai :-"
<t8ax> cũng ko fải ko có tiền sắm
<geminious> nhỡ sau này có nhiều người dùng ipad xài u
<geminious> :">
<t8ax> cơ bản vì ko bík cái đó để làm gì :|
<geminious> mình được sờ vào nó đúng 1 lần
<geminious> dùng đc 1 lúc
<geminious> cũng mê
<t8ax> ( có tiền mua iPad nó mua Mac book xài Mac OS ếu tê tê con dê à )
<t8ax> sờ + dùng thì dùng qua rồi
<t8ax> ý nói là.. mình dùng nó để làm gì ấy :|
<geminious> đồ của apple nó cứ khác lạ nhg mà hay hay nhỉ
<geminious> hôm chiều đi mua lap ngồi nghịch macbook
<t8ax> ko thích cho lắm
<t8ax> vì ko nghịch đc
<geminious> màn hình đẹp vãi chưởng
<geminious> mấy con lap thua xa
<geminious> :|
<geminious> hiển thị tốt lắm ế
<geminious> :|
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> thì Mac chuyên về đồ họa mà
<geminious> mà giá còn rẻ hơn cả thinkpad với cả ailenware
<geminious> =="
<geminious> đem đi cưa gái hết sẩy :">
<t8ax> nó đề giá nhiu? con đấy màn hình nhiu? cấu hình sao?
<geminious> đợi tý tìm link cho
<geminious> http://www.trananh.vn/Apple-Macbook-Pro-MC374ZP-A_15741.html
<bksupybot> Title: Apple Macbook Pro MC374ZP/A,Apple Macbook Pro MC374ZP A,Máy tính xách tay Apple,Siêu thị điện máy-Máy tính Trần Anh (at www.trananh.vn)
<geminious> chiều sờ vào con này
<geminious> làm sao để quit mà để lại message trong dòng quit được thế
<geminious> :|
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> đang dùng gì
<geminious> pidgin
<GeekComp> có IRC Helper hay cái gì gì đó
<GeekComp> plugin
<GeekComp> thích thì chơi code
<GeekComp> nhưng ếu nhớ code
<t8ax>  /quit geminious ngu ngu
<GeekComp> đóa
<geminious> Æ¡
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> lol
<GeekComp> thử luôn mới tài
<t8ax> thím này đôi lúc cũng bệnh bệnh
 * GeekComp đạp t8ax
<GeekComp> nghĩ ai cũng như mình hả
<geminious> hế hế
<geminious> như thế hả :">
<GeekComp> suy bụng ta ra bụng người
<t8ax> * geminious has quit (Quit: ngu ngu)
<t8ax> công nhận geminious giỏi
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> :)
<geminious> lại bắt đầu sửa
<geminious> :-w
<t8ax> sửa giề :(
<geminious> dám edit hả
<t8ax> edit bao giờ
<geminious> ko biết từ mobile có SSH được tới máy tính ko nhỉ :))
<GeekComp> có
<t8ax> ét ét hắc là gì?
<t8ax> xe máy à?
<geminious> t8ax:  chuyên gia điện thoại tìm đồ đi
<GeekComp> ệc
<t8ax> để làm gì?
<geminious> soft nào ssh cho s60 v3
<t8ax> .g soft nào ssh cho s60v3
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://rootbiez.blogspot.com/2009/11/hacking-netstat-in-port-listening.html
<bksupybot> Title: Rootbiez: [Hacking] NETSTAT in Port Listening (at rootbiez.blogspot.com)
<t8ax> đấy
 * GeekComp đạp bkphenny
<geminious> =))
<geminious> có PuTTY này
<GeekComp> bkphenny: ngu thế
<GeekComp> ubot2: ngu quá
<ubot2> Factoid 'ngu qu\xc3\xa1' not found
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> mã C String à
<t8ax> nó mà ko ngu thì nó đã chửi lại rồi
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> bkphenny: tell geminious ngu con abcxyz bạn
<bkphenny> t8ax: I'll pass that on when geminious is around.
<geminious> :))
<bkphenny> geminious: 18:18Z <t8ax> tell geminious ngu con abcxyz bạn
<GeekComp> kaka
 * geminious đá đít t8ax
<t8ax> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs757.ash1/164885_137394626321761_100001536728272_234911_437014_n.jpg
<t8ax> con gì đây
<geminious> tôm
<GeekComp> tôm sú thì phải
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> tôm hùm
<t8ax> rõ ràng
<t8ax> sú mà to thế VN giàu
<GeekComp> ai biết đâu
<GeekComp> nhỡ chụp gần
<GeekComp> hơ hớ
<t8ax> ếu thấy cái càng
<t8ax> to tổ bố àh :|
<GeekComp> to bình thường
<GeekComp> không = trym geminious
<t8ax> rồi..
<t8ax> 2 thím này thông cho nhau rồi .. :(
<GeekComp> trym n2i & t8ax không bằng cái đuôi con tôm nầy
<t8ax> bằng thì đã có tôm đó ăn
<geminious> mình còn chưa đc nhìn tận mắt mấy con này bao h
<geminious> :|
<geminious> chỉ toàn thấy tôm trên đĩa thôi :))
<GeekComp> ệc
<geminious> hồi bé mẹ mua tôm về nhảy lách tách
<n2i> GeekComp: có em gái hem?
<geminious> mình nhặt trộm 1 con đem làm thú nuôi
<GeekComp> n2i: sao bik có em gái
<geminious> xong nó die
<geminious> :))
<GeekComp> geminious: nghe như pokemon ấy nhể
<t8ax> geminious, nó ko die thì giờ nó cũng to bằng trym bác rồi ấy nhỉ
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> =))
 * geminious quăng gạch t8ax
<t8ax> ko khéo còn đen thui
<t8ax> như con trong hình
<geminious> ><
<t8ax> gặp gái là đòi cắn
<GeekComp> n2i: bác thám thính từ tên nào đấy?
<t8ax> loại này nguy hiểm vkl ra
 * GeekComp đồng tình t8ax
<t8ax> * GeekComp đồng tính t8ax
<n2i> GeekComp: không có gì, bảo em gái nhớ cẩn thận thôi
<t8ax> móa nửa đêm còn sàm sỡ
<GeekComp> đẹet
 * GeekComp đạp n2i
<geminious> GeekComp:  tên n2i có âm mưu
<n2i> lol
<geminious> tốt nhất là nên diệt trừ tận gốc
<n2i> gần 1 rưỡi rồi @@
<geminious> để tránh để lại hậu quả
<geminious> cắt đi
<geminious> :))
 * t8ax với geminious bắt tay bắt chân n2i
<t8ax> cho GeekComp hành xử..
<t8ax> bữa đọc thớt ở voz
<t8ax> có thằng hỏi
<t8ax> có đứa kua em gái nó
<t8ax> fải làm ntn
<t8ax> có bác reply là
<GeekComp> kaka
<t8ax> "nó mà kua em gái tớ là tớ cặp với nó ngay"
<GeekComp> t8ax chứ ai
<t8ax> trường hợp này cho bác GeekComp tùy ý :)
<geminious> gaylord
 * t8ax vạch trym ra ngồi quay quay
 * GeekComp đạp t8ax
 * GeekComp lấy boomerang cắt trym t8ax
<geminious> Hà Nội cấm đường phục vụ Đại hội Đảng 6h-21h hàng ngày từ 10/1-20/1: inh Khai, Đại La, Trường Chinh, Láng, Bưởi, Lạc Long Quân, Âu Cơ, Nghi Tàm, Yên Phụ, Trần Nhật Duật, Trần Quang Khải, Trần Khánh Dư, Đê 401 và Nguyễn Khoái, trở vào trung tâm thành phố.
<geminious> các bác ở hn liệu mà đi nhé ;)
<GeekComp> vui nhể
 * t8ax về chế tạo bomb
<t8ax> ko thành công thì thành thây
<GeekComp> nhắc đến chế tạo bom mới nhớ
<GeekComp> có thèng bạn
<GeekComp> sáng tạo siêu cao thủ
<t8ax> tự nhiên thấy gió lùa về
 * GeekComp chém t8ax
<GeekComp> nó chế tạo bom cực đỉnh
<GeekComp> mấy lần thi vifotec đều đoạt giải
<GeekComp> cuối cùng thi đại học cậu lại thi sang ngân hàng
<GeekComp> lại còn ở ĐH Mở nữa chớ
<GeekComp> bó chiếu
<geminious> gió từ ĐH mở thổi sang
<geminious> lạnh tóa
<GeekComp> hỏi nó sao không vô mấy ngành kỹ thuật
<GeekComp> nó nói toàn những cái ếu gì mà mềnh ếu hiểu
 * t8ax ôm geminious 
<t8ax> đêm đã lạnh mà gió cứ luần lách..
 * GeekComp đạp t8ax
<GeekComp> chưa ôm xong thằng này đã ôm sang thằng khác
<geminious> vãi hà
<geminious> thôi mình nhường các bạn ôm nhau
<geminious> mình đi ôm ny
<geminious> :">
<GeekComp> geminious: <= nghi tên nầy ếu có ny
<t8ax> sao ko
 * geminious đạp GeekComp
<t8ax> mỗi tội hem fải con
<t8ax> mà là thằng
 * geminious tát t8ax
<GeekComp> ờ há
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> cũng ko phải thằng đâu
<GeekComp> mà là thím n2i ấy
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> thôi
<n2i> mấy người nói oan tôi quá
<t8ax> AE từ nay
<t8ax> đừng giỡn kiểu này nữa
<t8ax> kẻo thím n2i tự ái
<n2i> fsck
<t8ax> dù sao trong này cũng mình thím ấy là gay
<t8ax> fải tôn trọng
<GeekComp> yup
<t8ax> ko yêu thương thì ko nên sĩ vả
<t8ax> cứ như mình
<t8ax> chà đạp là đc
<GeekComp> em kính cẩn nghe lời giáo huấn của a
<GeekComp> ẹc
 * GeekComp chà đạp t8ax
<t8ax> :|
 * t8ax đang ôm geminious nên tất nhiên GeekComp đang chà đạp geminious 
<geminious> hơ hơ hơ
<geminious> chạy thôi :))
 * geminious lăn đi
<GeekComp|google> ôi móa
<GeekComp|google> muốn cài lại U quá
<n2i> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-10-04-tu-hdd-khong-can-o-cd-hay-usb-thanh-cong-100-a-667151.html
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.04 Từ HDD(không cần ổ CD hay USB)- Thành công 100% (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<n2i> fsck cái thằng chủ thớt ở đây
<n2i> củ chuối khỏi nói
<n2i> vãi lọ
<onfire_> hi
<onfire_> any1 here
<onfire_> co ai o nha k
<onfire_> ba con dau het roi
<onfire_> lam sao de cai sshd cho nokia e71x
<GeekComp|google> n2i: thèng cha nầy ngu thiệt đó
<GeekComp|google> bác vào thread chửi chết cha nó đi
<n2i> :D
 * n2i không có acc ở đó
<n2i> ghet forum đó dễ sợ
<n2i> t8ax: vào chủi hộ cái
<n2i> ờ, mà hình như cũ rồi
<t8ax> cái đó là cài bằng wubi?
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> mà cha đó cứ phán là cài từ hdd
<n2i> xem lại cũng đâu phải cài từ hdd
<n2i> cài từ..ổ ảo đấy chứ :D
<t8ax> Không cần, máy bạn là máy gì (máy bàn(Desktop), máy tính xách tay(Netbook).........
<n2i> lol
<n2i> có thằng kêu "anh ơi em muốn cài trên một phân vùng riêng" ..nó mới chém cho đấy
<t8ax> ờ
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-02
<lqhung> hi
<lqhung> ban oi cho minh hoi
<lqhung> co cai nao sync nhac vao iphone nhanh ko
<lqhung> cai amarok moi ko sync dc
<lqhung> toan dis
<vubuntor201> Hi, mình đang dùng Ubunutu 10.10. Lúc update nó báo lỗi Internet Connection
<vubuntor201> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachin...86/Packages.gz 404 Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<vubuntor201> như thế này là làm sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor201> giờ mình ko update/ install dc bất cứ package nào cả
<Stanley00> vubuntor201: bạn vào software source
<Stanley00> bỏ cái tích ppa đó đi là được à
<vubuntor201> cái software center đó hả ?
<Stanley00> "software source"
<vubuntor201> Mình dùng Ubuntu tweak thì thấy có : “Temporarity disable third-party PPA source....”
<vubuntor201> là cái này ah?
<Stanley00> thôi mình chỉ nói tới đó, làm sao thì tùy bạn, mình không biết cái tweak đó
<vubuntor201> ah đc rùi
<vubuntor201> mình biết chỗ nào rùi
<vubuntor201> do cái flash :D
<vubuntor201> hì, thanks bạn nhá
<vubuntor201> :D
<Stanley00> :-ss
<vubuntor125> C4NoC: em chao anh siu nhan, anh cho em hoi may tinh em bi chet ret thi lam sao chua khoi :)
<C4NoC> :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor125, em kiếm 1 siêu nhân nào, nóng hầm hập ấy
<C4NoC> bảo anh ấy ôm máy tính cho ấm dùm
<C4NoC> rồi em xài
<C4NoC> :P
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor125: lấy xăng ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> tưới vô
<Tux|Ubuntu> dí lửa vào
<C4NoC> ví dụ anh CoconutCrab kìa
<Tux|Ubuntu> chạy xung quanh hò hét
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<vubuntor125> co mot benh ma lam bs kham the :D
<vubuntor125> Tux|Ubuntu: truoc co tuoi oi, nhung no van bi anh o :D
<C4NoC> thì anh bảo dzồi mờ
<C4NoC> ko thì chọc tí mỡ Cua
<C4NoC> đốt cho ấm rồi xài
<C4NoC> :P
<vubuntor125> C4NoC: choc mo ngta vi pham quyen so hu than the cua  ngta anh o
 * vubuntor125 sao mà lạnh thế hem biết :(
<C4NoC> :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor125, khổ thân
<C4NoC> :(
<firewall> !oa.ch
<ubot2`> Factoid 'oa.ch' not found
<firewall> :D
<C4NoC> :3
<codai2810> :3
<vubuntor399> chao` cac bac
<vubuntor399> giup e vs
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor399> e muon hoi? lam sao de? cai 1 soft trung ubuntu
<vubuntor399> va`e dang gap rac roi voi kubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor399> no khoi dong nhung ko len mang hinh` de? dang nhap
<vubuntor399> hic sao ko ai tl het vay ta
<Stanley00> chăc tại câu hỏi của bạn khó quá ấy mà
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> xem chỗ ubot2` đưa đi...
<vubuntor399> tks
<vubuntor399> e dang su dung kubuntu nhung sao no chi? khoi? dong mot nua~ vay may pac
<vubuntor399> no ko hien ban? dang nhap vao
<codai2810> lỗi
<vubuntor399> loi~ gi` vay
<vubuntor399> e phai? lam` sao
<codai2810> chọn thử previous version nếu có
 * codai2810 ko biết, ko đủ kiến thức để giải quyết
 * codai2810 lặn
<vubuntor399> hic
<vubuntor399> ah` cai lenh de? cai` phan mem la` gi` vay
<vubuntor399> e la` newbie
<vubuntor399> nen cha? biet gi` het
<Stanley00> vubuntor399: nếu bạn đọc cái link trên kia rồi thì chắc không hỏi thế này đâu nhỉ?
<vubuntor399> doc roi`
<vubuntor399> ko thay bac oi
<vubuntor399> nghe noi co cai lenh make gi` day
<vubuntor399> search tren google thi` no bao? fai truy cap den roi` make gi` day nua~
<Stanley00> vubuntor399: ờm, sn à, đó là lệnh "man make" đó
 * Stanley00 cũng hết khả năng rồi, quit lun
<vubuntor399> huhu
<vubuntor399> du` sao cung~ tks
<nobawk> lại cái gì liên quan đến make thế :3
<Stanley00> nobawk: à, sn sửa lại cái topic chỗ này đi, cái log đổi server rồi
<vubuntor399> da cai vu setup phan` mem do  may bac
<vubuntor399> pac nao` ranh` ve` ubuntu giup e nhax
<vubuntor399> id yahoo of e ne`
<vubuntor399> dominhhuy200017@yahoo.com.vn
<vubuntor399> chuc cac bac ngu? ngon
<nobawk> Stanley00: log server đi đau rồi?
<Stanley00> nobawk: qua chỗ này : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> để mai sửa :P
<Stanley00> nobawk: sn thật là, copy paste thôi mờ :))
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: change dùm cái topic
<nobawk> Stanley00: nhờ CoconutCrab kìa
<nobawk> sẵn OP rồi :D
<Stanley00> nobawk: ồ, ra thế nữa à?
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: sn đổi cái địa chỉ log trong topic sang http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ đi, nó dời sang đó rồi :(
<nobawk> Stanley00: ra thế sao :D
<Stanley00> nobawk: ra là nick nobawk không được set op sẵn à?
<nobawk> thôi để mình ra tay vậy
<codai2810> kinh chÆ°a :3
* nobawk changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<nobawk> Stanley00: thế được chưa
<Stanley00> nobawk: ơ, sao lại thế được nhỉ? cùng một nick mà?
<nobawk> hơhơ
<codai2810> hô hô hô
<Stanley00> choáng thật! anyway, thanks sn :D
<vubuntor744> cái đoạn code để vào đây thật là mía quá. đánh cả 4-5 lần gì đấy
<codai2810> hơ hơ
<codai2810> vubuntor744: dùng pidgin có thể vào
<codai2810> vubuntor744: bạn vào đây để làm cái gì vậy?
<vubuntor744> không biết nữa, dủ quân số
<codai2810> http://paste.ubuntu.com/790638/ tại sao thế nhỉ? @@
<codai2810> Stanley00 chinsu tomaw
 * Stanley00 chưa được học sql
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-03
<jin9x> ai cho mình hỏi lệnh xem thông tin card mạng là gì thế :(, đang bị lỗi ko connect vào wifi được
<C4NoC> lspci
<C4NoC> :3
<jin9x> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<C4NoC> intel ngon roài, mún gì nữa
<jin9x> vậy là cái này, lúc mới cài ubuntu connect vào wifi bình thường, giờ thì ko được nữa
<vubuntor019> #vnluser
<vubuntor007> ?
<vubuntor007> có ai ko ?
<favadi> vubuntor007: ko
<vubuntor207> hi
<Stanley00> !h
<ubot2`> Factoid 'h' not found
<vubuntor207> cho hỏi có ai ko
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor207> cho mình hỏi vài câu nha
<vubuntor207> thanks nhìu
<Stanley00> !
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor207> mình đang xài laptop hiệu vaio, và nhà có cái màn hình tivi lcd hiệu Samsung 27 inch, giờ mình mún kết nối làm sao để sử dụng màn hình tivi như cái desktop, để coi phim chơi game cho nó đã
<vubuntor207> mình có mua dây cáp vga
<vubuntor207> nhung cắm vào
<Stanley00> chỉ cần cắm vào thôi bạn
<vubuntor207> thì ko thấy tín hiệu
<vubuntor207> có bấm phím fn + f7
<vubuntor207> mà vẫn ko ăn thua
<vubuntor207> dậy thì có cách an2o kết nối nữa ko
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng U bản mấy vậy?
<vubuntor207> win 7 32 bit đó bạn
<Stanley00> wut???
<vubuntor207> bạn hỏi sao ?
<Stanley00> win 7?
<vubuntor207> uhm
<Stanley00> bạn nghĩ đây là đâu thế?
<vubuntor207> là sao ?
<vubuntor207> thì có ng chỉ mình vào đây hỏi
<vubuntor207> chứ đây là đâu
<vubuntor207> xin lỗi nha, cho mình hỏi rõ đây là đâu, chứ mình cũng chả bít
<Stanley00> vubuntor207: đây là chỗ hỗ trợ cho người dùng Ubuntu bạn
<vubuntor207> ack
<Stanley00> à
<vubuntor207> ack
<vubuntor207> Ubuntu là gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor207> ack, thôi mình nhầm, xin lỗi nha
<vubuntor807> ban oi, muon download phim tren mang thi phai lam the nao
<vubuntor807> ubuntu khong co IDM nhu window thi  lam sao de download ha ban
<vubuntor807> cac ban oi
<vubuntor807> tren ubuntu co phan mem nao tuong tu idm khong
<favadi> vubuntor807: ủa thế firefox không download được à? :|
<vhngoc> firefox + flashgot + downthemall
<vubuntor807> flashgot la j vay
<vhngoc> https://addons.mozilla.org/vi/firefox/addon/flashgot/
<n0bawk> ko có idm nên khỏi dùng ubuntu :P
<favadi> ủa cái idm download có nhanh hơn thực sự nhiều khoong nhỉ
 * favadi thấy nhiều người xài
<C4NoC> có, nhanh hơn so với ko có
 * favadi tưởng cái nào cũng rứa nên toàn tải bằng firefox :|
<favadi> vote bỏ ubuntu đi xài idm
<vubuntor097> Hi, i have a problem in ubuntu, who can help me?
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<codai2810> lol
<codai2810> Stanley00: bạn sợ quá chạy mất rầu
<Stanley00> codai2810: vẫn còn đó mà :))
 * codai2810 thấy bạn í đơ rầu
 * Stanley00 nghĩ bạn ấy sợ tiếng Việt =))
<codai2810> vubuntor814: hi ;))
<vubuntor814> cài ntn vậy bạn?
<Stanley00> ???
<vubuntor097> minh cai` ubuntu vao, gio khong boot win8 duoc, co ai biet cach giai quyet khong chi minh voi
<CoconutCrab> lol
<codai2810> vubuntor097: ubuntu nó ko thích bạn 2 lòng, đã chơi ubuntu rồi thì bỏ win8 đê ;))
<vubuntor097> khong, vi win8 minh su dung nhieu phan mem, y la dual boot ca 2 win, hihi
<Stanley00> à, nghe nói win 8 không chơi với cái boot của ubuntu, không biết vụ đó giải quyết sao rồi nhỉ?
<vubuntor097> minh cung dang dau dau nek
<vubuntor097> hixhix, dau co' giay chung nhan nao` k co cuoi' 2 win chu'
<vubuntor097> hixhix, dau co' giay chung nhan nao` k cho cuoi' 2 win chu'
<Stanley00> 2 win?
<vubuntor097> uhm
<vubuntor097> minh toan` choi 2 win, de tien nghien cuu y' ma`
<Stanley00> win mấy với win mấy thế?
<vubuntor097> dau tien la win7 voi win8
<vubuntor097> bay gio la ubuntu voi win8 nhung k boot dc
<nobawk> chắc chưa support win 8 :P
<CoconutCrab> :3
<C4NoC> :3.
<vubuntor470> Chào bác
<vubuntor470> mấy bác cho em hỏi chút ạ!
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor470> Em muốn bunh bộ cài ubuntu ra HDD EXT để cài mà sao nó không boot được
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng grub4dos
<Tux|Ubuntu> boot từ iso luôn ấy
<vubuntor470> Cụ thể là máy em đã có windows 7
<vubuntor470> giờ muốn cài dual boot
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor470> nhưng không muốn burn ra CD mà em có một HDD găn ngoài
<vubuntor470> em muốn bung bộ cài lên đó không được ạ bác
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor470: đọc cái kia đi rồi tính tiếp
<vubuntor470> Cảm ơn các bác!
<vubuntor470> Bác tux à, em làm theo hướng dẫn boot lại đến khi chọn install ubuntu báo error 15
<vubuntor470> màn hình lỗi nhiều chữa quá hix
<vubuntor470> Nó báo lỗi như này ạ: http://upanh.com/uploaded/s=622dd1272b2922675886e22147ae2130
<vubuntor484> Bác tux ubuntu à
<vubuntor484> em lúc nãy nhờ hướng dẫn cài đặt đó mà
<vubuntor484> sau khi làm theo hướng dẫn trên wiki
<vubuntor484> khởi động lại chọn install ubuntu
<vubuntor484> nhận được thông báo lỗi như hình ạ http://upanh.com/uploaded/s=622dd1272b2922675886e22147ae2130
<vubuntor484> bác giúp em với. Thanks!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-04
<vubuntor977> alo
<vubuntor977> coa ai hem
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor977> minh moi xai ubunty
<vubuntor977> dang bi vuong' ve` Driver :-s
<vubuntor977> thuc ra thi` cung k0 phai la` ngu lam' ^^ nhung ma` setup no' bao' loi~ thi` fix hoai` k0 dc
<Stanley00> bạn định cài driver gì? cài từ đâu?
<vubuntor977> mi`nh bi moi cai Vga ATI thoi :(
<vubuntor977> mi`nh download driver tu` trang chu AMD
<vubuntor977> ro`i setup file .run
<vubuntor977> sudo sh /pathfile.run
<GeekComp> vubuntor977: báo lỗi làm sao
<vubuntor977> Trong phan tim kiem driver
<vubuntor977> no van bao la` chua cai dat duoc Vga
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên rồi, 2 cái đó đâu liên quan với nhau
<vubuntor977> 2012-01-04 03:52:29,072 DEBUG: updating <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB instance at 0xb762564c>
<GeekComp> vụ driver này phải hỏi sn nobawk
<vubuntor977> mi`nh dien qua' xoa' luon cai check driver do' di ro`i :D
<vubuntor977> cai thu 2 la`
<GeekComp> vubuntor977: bạn làm theo hướng dẫn ở đâu
<vubuntor977> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu3
<vubuntor977> +http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<vubuntor977> Cai thu 2 la` Driver Soul cua minh bi sao y'
<vubuntor977> o Window 7 minh chay thi` ngon lanh`
<vubuntor977> ma` Ubuntu no' chay. nhu vit. keu
<vubuntor977> nghe nhu vit. keu y' @@, chinh? hoai` ro`i ma` k0 dc
<vubuntor977> am thanh nghe bi. re` re` giat. giat.
<vubuntor977> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor977> hem ai giup dc a :(
<nobawk> thôi đi làm
<nobawk> có gì chờ 30' nữa :D
<vubuntor977> hjx
<vubuntor977> ai giup dc k0
<vubuntor977> hem co ai a
<Smith> a.lo\
<Smith> alo
<Smith> co' ai k0
<Smith> alo
<Smith> alo
<Smith> co ai hem
<n0bawk> hem
<n0bawk> toàn robot ko à
<Smith> ^^
<Smith> n0bawk oi
<Smith> dau ro`i
<Smith> Alo @n0bawk
 * n0bawk đi ngủ
<Smith> oc.
<Smith> co' ai k0 :(
<n0bawk> tất nhiên có
<GeekComp> Smith: wth??
<GeekComp> gọi ý ới lên thía
<Smith> :(
<Smith> hjx hjx
<Smith> em hoi ty'
<Smith> em dung ubunty
<Smith> ubuntu
<Smith> ma` ram use toan` <50% la` sao nhj :(
<Smith> Ram cua em la` 2GB
<GeekComp> Card VGA của bạn 1GB hả
<Smith> yes
<GeekComp> thía thì đúng roài
<GeekComp> nó share RAM cho VGA mà
<Smith> VGA 1G + 256mb onbroad
<Smith> onboard
<Smith> hjx hjx
<Smith> anh nao` biet' lenh. de check driver k0
<Smith> nhu window co' cai Dxdiag y'
<n0bawk> Smith: free -m
<n0bawk> nó ra gì?
<n0bawk> nó dùng nhiều hơn đó
<n0bawk> vấn đề là có tính cache vào ko thôi
<Smith> la sao a.
<Smith> :)
<Smith> a`
<Smith> free -m
<Smith> anh cho em cai lenh xem all driver dc k0
<Smith> nhu  Window co' DXDIAG y'
<GeekComp> lspci
<Smith> free -m em thay' cache 977
<Smith> free 1000
<Smith> vay cai' cache phai tinh sao
<Smith> ram chang lam gi toan` 50%
<Smith> nhi`n sot' ruot qua
<Smith> Thanks anh Geek...
<CoconutCrab> kệ đi
<Smith> chac ke. that
<CoconutCrab> có nhiều ram thì dùng đi
<Smith> me. Ubuntu nhan driver linh tinh qua'
<CoconutCrab> tội gì
<Smith> Card Soul no' nhan la` ATI Radeon
<Smith> @@!
<CoconutCrab> chẳng phải nó là ati radeon thì là gì
<Smith> ATI radeon day' cua em la` VGA ma`
<Smith> co`n Sould la` realteak
<Smith> hay la intel y'
<Smith> em k0 nho'ro~
<Smith> nhung 100% k0 fai la` Audio device ATI dau@@
<Smith> remove driver do' kieu gi` nhj
<CoconutCrab> có hdmi out
<CoconutCrab> nên ati cũng là audio device
<Smith> dug' rui`
<Smith> nhung ma`
<Smith> am thanh anh biet nghe no the nao` hem :(
<CoconutCrab> khong biết
<Smith> re` re` nhu nhac. dam' ma y'
<Smith> @@
<Smith> o window 7 em nghe bay mat' xac' :))
<Smith> the ma` ubuntu nghe nhu nhac dam' ma
<Smith> anh chj giup em remove driver dc hem a.
<CoconutCrab> đấy là vấn đề khác
<CoconutCrab> remove driver không để làm gì
<Smith> em check rui`
<CoconutCrab> 1 máy ó 2 card sound không sao cả
<Smith> em tu setup thu cong
<n0bawk> hò hò
<Smith> ma` sao thi thoang
<Smith> di chuot vao` cac' canh. man` hinh`
<Smith> nhat' la` thanh Menu bar ben trai'
<Smith> no' toan hien ra slide mau` vang`
<Smith> k0 chiu tat'
<Smith> buc. wa'
<Smith> :'(
<Smith> ai biet' fix cai nay` hem
<Smith> dau rui` moi nguoi
<Smith> chang ai giup nhj :(
<Smith> thoi out !
<vubuntor920> hi
<vubuntor920> có ai đây k
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor920> sao mình cài u buntu rồi, lúc khởi động vào win7 nó hiện option 2 lần là sao vậy bạn
<Stanley00> bạn cài bằng wubi à?  nếu bạn cài lại ubuntu 2 lần thì sẽ xuất hiện 2 lần, không thì bạn tìm file câu hình của win mà sửa
<Stanley00> sửa cái file đó thì chỗ này không hỗ trợ được
<Stanley00> mà thật ra thì mình cũng chẳng biết sửa
<vubuntor920> chứ mổi lần vào có 2 cái option chọn bực mình quá:(
<vubuntor920> bạn biết gở ubuntu k
<Stanley00> bạn vào add or remove program ấy
<vubuntor920> ở trong win7 hả bạn
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor920> sao k thấy ubuntu ta:(
<Stanley00> vậy bạn đã cài Ubuntu bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor920> cài bằng usb
<Stanley00> vậy bạn xóa cái option trong win đó đi
<vubuntor920> xóa sao vậy bạn
<Stanley00> mình không biết, và không hỗ trợ, bạn tự tìm đi, nó thuộc bên window rroif
<Stanley00> s/rroif/rồi
<vubuntor340> ai giup minh chinh menu boot cho win7 len dau giup voi
<C4NoC> vào edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vubuntor340> noi1 ro3 hon7 d9c k ban5
<vubuntor340> co ai biet nua k, banc4 kiem loi wua
<vubuntor165> chào các bạn
<vubuntor165> tôi có một vấn đề với xampp trên ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor165> ai có thể giúp tôi với
<C4NoC> wuzziaz
<vubuntor165> ai biết về xampp trên ubuntu giúp tôi với
<C4NoC> giúp gì chứ?
<vubuntor165> tôi cài và khi vào myadmin thì nhận được thông báo  Existing configuration file (./config.inc.php) is not readable.
<vubuntor165> vậy đấy
<vubuntor165> tra google làm theo mấy cái mà không được
<Tux|Ubuntu> file config.inc.php
<Tux|Ubuntu> không đọc được
<Tux|Ubuntu> hết :D
<vubuntor165> tôi biết cái đó
<vubuntor165> hix
<vubuntor165> nhưng fix như thế nào
<C4NoC> vào đọc nó
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor165> rồi sao nữa
<C4NoC> chown
<C4NoC> chmod
<vubuntor165> tôi không hiểu lắm
<C4NoC> ko hiểu , thì cài xamp làm gì?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor165: học lập trình PHP nên mất khoảng vài ngày ngồi tìm hiêu hệ thống linux
<vubuntor165> cài xampp trên win đâu có lằng nhằng như thế này
<vubuntor165> xampp trên win dùng một thời gian rồi
<C4NoC> windoof nó chuối
<C4NoC> chọt cái gì cũng chạy, mà ko hiểu nó chạy thế nào
<C4NoC> nên thế
<vubuntor165> oh
<vubuntor165> thank đã mới chuyển qua u nên nhiều cái không hiểu lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> bên Windows có permission ếu đâu mà chọc đâu chẳng chạy lolz
<C4NoC> Tux|Ubuntu, bậy
<C4NoC> ai bảo ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: uhm thì có, nhưng mà như không
<C4NoC> ai bảo như ko?
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: thì chém thử xem nào
 * Tux|Ubuntu mới nghe NTFS permission
<C4NoC> :-/
<Tux|Ubuntu> chưa thấy cái nào áp dụng cái đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> hehe
<C4NoC> :|
 * favadi thấy windows 7 nhấn vào bảng phân quyền gì đấy nó có một mả nút bấm, không biết là những quyền gì
<C4NoC> phân quyền của nó, cũng như acl á
<favadi> .g acl
<favadi> ủa bot đâu :|
<favadi> ubot2`: ping
<ubot2`> pong
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping' not found
<favadi> ubot2`: help
<ubot2`> favadi: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubot2`> We are here to help you!
<favadi> ubot2`: list
<ubot2`> favadi: Admin, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Misc, Owner, PackageInfo, and User
<ubot2`> Factoid 'list' not found
<favadi> ủa sao cứ chayj xong rồi nó còn kêu factoid not found nhỉ?
 * chinsu có 2 card mạng, làm sao để điều chỉnh ctrinh nào connect thông qua card nào nhỉ
<chinsu> ví dụ firefox đi qua card 1
<chinsu> chrome đi qua card 2
<Tux|Ubuntu> nghe hay nhỉ :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> chinsu: đi path kernel hay system
 * chinsu ko hỉu :|
<chinsu> kernel là như nào mà system là như nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> chinsu: ý là muốn thế thì tự tìm hiểu
 * Tux|Ubuntu cơ mà chả hiểu thế thì được gì
<chinsu> Tux|Ubuntu, thêm băng thông :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<hiepmc> sau 1 thời gian thi cử giờ mới quay lại :D
<hiepmc> chào các anh chị
<vubuntor056> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi, mình mới cài ubuntu 11.04. và up lên 11.10
<vubuntor056> nhưng khi sử dụng thì thỉnh thoangr bị treo máy
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> treo nhu the' nao`
<vubuntor056> đặc biệt là khi bật firefox
<vubuntor056> treo cứng luôn bạn ạ
<vubuntor056> chẳng làm đc gì ngoài ấn reset
<vubuntor056> ko biết có phải do firefox ko
<vubuntor056> mỗi lần tớ vào ubuntu sử dụng, một lúc là bị treo, thời gian sử dụng lúc lâu, nhưng có lúc  bat firefox lên là bị đơ luôn
<n0bawk> treo như thế nào??
<n0bawk> vubuntor056: máy bạn ram bao nhiêu thế
<vubuntor056> thì treo đơ luôn màn hìnhko bật tắt đc các phím scroll hay numlock
<vubuntor056> ram tớ 1 GB
<vubuntor056> chỉ có ấn đc reset
<n0bawk> bạn thử theo dõi xem có phải hết ram ko
<n0bawk> nếu là hết ram, thì bạn nên tắt bớt hiệu ứng đi
<vubuntor056> uh, vì tớ mới bắt đầu sử dụng ubuntu
<vubuntor056> nên gần như hiệu ứng tớ để mặc định thôi
<vubuntor056> chưa thêm bớt gì
<n0bawk> uh
<n0bawk> bây h phải tìm nguyên nhân
<n0bawk> xem soa nó lại bị treo
<n0bawk> khả năng có thể là hết ram
<n0bawk> bạn xem lại xem nhé
<n0bawk> bật cái system monitor lên xem ram dùng bao nhiêu
<vubuntor056> tớ dang tren ubuntu, hiện tại thì vẫn dùng bt,
<vubuntor056> CPU dung là 20%
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> sao nhiều thế nhỉ
<n0bawk> vubuntor056: bạn đang dùng firefox?
<vubuntor056> ừa
<vubuntor056> thì sử dụng firefox trên ubuntu mà bạn
<n0bawk> thế có thể do mấy cái flash, với script làm máy bạn treo đó
<vubuntor056> :-\
<n0bawk> cài mấy chương trình chặn flash, chặn quảng cáo vào
<n0bawk> à ko phải chương trình mà là add-on cho firefox
<vubuntor056> ừ, để tớ thử
<vubuntor056> mà có ai bị như thế chưa hả bạn
<n0bawk> như là no script chẳng hạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor056: có thể ram bạn hơi ít
<n0bawk> mà mở nhiều tab nữa thì có thể là hết ram
<n0bawk> tắt hết hiệu ứng đi
<vubuntor056> ok ok
<n0bawk> sẽ giảm được khá
<vubuntor056> tớ sẽ thử xem
<n0bawk> ko thì chuyển qua dùng lubuntu
<n0bawk> nhẹ nhàng hơn
<vubuntor056> cám ơn mọi người nhá, :)
<vubuntor056> tớ thử rồi sẽ báo cáo với các bạn sau
<vubuntor056> ^^!
<n0bawk> ok
<hiepmc> mình có 2 máy cũng bị trường hợp này
<hiepmc> cài centos 6  với ferora chay bình thương nhưng cau buntu thi chi cần khởi động lên 2 phút là đơ
<C4NoC> coi log
<Tux|Ubuntu> hiepmc: nói thế thì thánh giúp được
<Tux|Ubuntu> phải từ từ mà coi xem cái gì gây ra cái đấy.
 * Tux|Ubuntu mà nghĩ sao dùng CentOS 6 cho desktop/laptop
<vubuntor161> ah ah, minh vào đây để cám ơn bạn n0bawk, mình đã xác minh, và đúng như bạn nói, máy mình ngốn quá nhiều ram khi chạy trên ff
<vubuntor161> mình đã cài block plús
<vubuntor161> hiện giờ thì đã chạy bt rồi
<vubuntor161> luc nãy bị treo một lần, và khi ấy 2 CPU đều đẩy lên 100%
<vubuntor161> cám ơn bạn n0bawk nhiều nhiều :)
<hiepmc> máy cài ubuntu vào đã đơ ngay rồi
<hiepmc> không kịp chay update
<hiepmc> :(
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> máy ram bao nhiêu?
<hiepmc> 1gb anh ạ
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> 1G mà bày đặt ubuntu
<C4NoC> :]]
<hiepmc> 1 gb thif sao hả bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> hiepmc: thì hẻo chứ sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> custom tận răng đi thì không sợ
<hiepmc> thế máy cùi như thế thì cài gì cho ổn
<CoconutCrab> lubuntu
<C4NoC> yap
<hiepmc> thế phải chăng là ubuntu chạy kén cấu hình máy
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu giờ nặng rồi
<CoconutCrab> không như xưa nữa
<hiepmc> em cài bản 10.04
<vubuntor544> hello
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor544
<ubot2`> vubuntor544: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor544> máy tính laptop dell vostro 1500 của mình cài ubuntu 11.10 wifi không nhận được
<vubuntor544> hình như lỗi driver
<Stanley00> bạn có tìm thấy driver trong additional driver không?
<vubuntor544> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor544> không
<vubuntor544> mình có chọn additional driver nhưng nó chạy một hồi cũng không thấy gì
<Stanley00> sao bạn nghĩ wifi không nhận driver? bạn cho xem output lệnh "ifconfig -a" đi, post lên trang sau nha
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor544> lúc đầu mình thấy wiffi báo lỗi firmware
<vubuntor544> sau khi chạy additional driver thì không thấy kết nối wifi hiện ra nữa
<vubuntor544> chào mọi người, mình khởi động lại máy
<vubuntor169> Xin chào tất cả các bạn
<vubuntor169> mình đang dùng Ubuntu 11.10
<codai2810> !hi
<vubuntor169> có một vấn đề khá vui
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<tinhyeudep> chao` ^^
<vubuntor169> là máy mình ko nhận usb
<vubuntor169> chuyện lạ đó đây, hj hj
<vubuntor169> các bạn có gặp chuyện này chưa?
<tinhyeudep> @@ thử cắm ra cổng usb phía sau xem
<codai2810> chưa ạ :D
<tinhyeudep> chưa gặp bao giờ
<vubuntor169> trước đó mình xài 10.10 thì xài tốt
<vubuntor169> nâng 2 lần liên tiếp lên 11.10
 * Stanley00 gặp mấy cái USB hư như vậy rồi ;))
<vubuntor169> (trung gian 11.04)
<vubuntor169> á
<vubuntor169> hem có hư
<vubuntor169> thử usb khác ok
<vubuntor169> máy khác ok
<vubuntor169> mình máy mình bị
<vubuntor169> hu hu, ko hiểu sao lun :D
<vubuntor169> cắm trước sau đều ko nhận
<tinhyeudep> minhg cũng 1 lần upgrade lên 11.04 rồi lên 11.10 thì lỗi nọ lỗi kia
<tinhyeudep> trong 2h upgrade nhiều lỗi
<vubuntor169> hây dà
<vubuntor169> giờ sao ta
<vubuntor169> :)
 * Tux|Ubuntu USB nhận phà phà không hãm được :((
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor169: đấy có phải lỗi không bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình rất là khó chịu nhá
<vubuntor169> mình ko rõ là bị gì
<vubuntor169> nên cũng ko biết bắt đầu từ đâu
<vubuntor169> tìm hướng khắc phục
<Tux|Ubuntu> tốt là theo mình không dùng USB các cậu ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> đỡ virus
<Tux|Ubuntu> toàn phim nguoilon.exe
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà chả xem được
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
<codai2810> =))
<lostfile> Tux|Ubuntu, @@
<vubuntor169> hây dà, bạn cứ đùa :D
<vubuntor169> tùy nhu cầu thôi bạn ạ
<vubuntor169> thỉnh thoảng phải dùng
<vubuntor169> hôm nay lại rơi đúng cái thỉnh thoảng ấy
<vubuntor169> hây dà
<Tux|Ubuntu> uhm. Trước còn dùng windows á
<Tux|Ubuntu> phimnguoilon.exe mở phà phà từ USB
<Tux|Ubuntu> sang Ubuntu bị hỏng xừ đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở toàn đòi gì không á
<vubuntor169> :)
<vubuntor169> giờ tạm dẹp mấy con virus windows tý hen bạn
<vubuntor169> giúp mình khắc phục với
<vubuntor169> :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor169: đấy có phải virus đâu, phim mà
<vubuntor169> :) là gì cũng dc, cái mình quan tâm giờ là làm sao cho nó nhận cách auto
<vubuntor169> plug and play
<vubuntor169> :D
<vubuntor169> để copy mấy cái ảnh sang
<vubuntor169> trả usb cho thằng e
<vubuntor169> he he
<vubuntor169> mấy đại ca/ đại tẩu giúp giùm tiểu đệ
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn nào giúp đi, chứ mình ứ biết toàn cắm là xem được phim à
<vubuntor169> với hen :D
<vubuntor169> thế mới đau, tại mình thấy ubuntu nhận các thiết bị rất tốt
<tinhyeudep> đang gu gồ ...
<vubuntor169> hôm nay cắm hoài ko nhận :D
<tinhyeudep> bạn mở disk untility
<tinhyeudep> xem có thấy cái usb trong đó  ko
<vubuntor169> ố là la, có
<tinhyeudep> thế thì mount thôi
<vubuntor169> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<vubuntor169> :)
<lostfile> vubuntor169, sudo fdisk -l
<lostfile> vubuntor169, paste output len day
<vubuntor169> http://paste.ubuntu.com/792757/
<lostfile> Ai xem gium cai USB no la sdb may roi chi mount gium
<lostfile> dang check xiu khong vao web dc
<lostfile> vubuntor169, output hien sdb may?
<vubuntor169> output như link http://paste.ubuntu.com/792757/ á
<tinhyeudep> sdb1
<lostfile> vubuntor169, ec dang build hem duyet web dc
<lostfile> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<lostfile> or mount vao thu muc nao tuy y
<vubuntor169> ò
<vubuntor169> để thử
<vubuntor169> :)
<lostfile> neu hem dc thi xiu support tiep, gio restart xem thanh qua da ^^
<vubuntor169> yeah
<lostfile> vubuntor169, dùng được chưa!?
<vubuntor169> chÆ°a lun
<vubuntor169> vào trong /mnt
<vubuntor169> nó trống trơn
<lostfile> á, usb có giữ liệu hem đó!?
<vubuntor169> hem
<codai2810> vubuntor169: nếu dùng lệnh kia thì giờ /mnt là cái usb của bạn đó
<vubuntor169> mà cũng hem tạo folder hay gì dc
 * Stanley00 trolling...
<lostfile> vubuntor169, báo quyền truy cập chứ gì?
<vubuntor169> nó bị mờ cái menu chuột phải tạo folder
<lostfile> :P
<lostfile> vubuntor169, unmount và mount lại không có từ khóa sudo
<lostfile> vubuntor169, lệnh là umount nhé
<lostfile> vubuntor169, sau khi umount rồi làm như sau
<lostfile> trong terminal, cd ~
<lostfile> mkdir usb
<vubuntor169> có cách nào auto không bạn
<vubuntor169> mỗi lần cắm usb mà làm vậy
<vubuntor169> tốn công quá
<vubuntor169> :D
<lostfile> mount /dev/sdb1 ~ usb
<lostfile> hay dùng hay ít?
<vubuntor169> mình thì ít dùng
<vubuntor169> thằng e thì hay dùng
<lostfile> vậy khi dùng chỉ cần lệnh mount là xong rồi ^^
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: gần đây bạn có làm gì liên quan tới USB không vậy?
<lostfile> còn gui hả, hên xui chưa gặp nên chịu. Nếu bị lỗi đó ngồi phá mặc may ra ^^
<vubuntor169> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: bạn cho mình xin nội dung cái file /etc/fstab được không?
<vubuntor169> @ Stanley00 http://paste.ubuntu.com/792783/
<Stanley00> vubuntor169: nội dung file chính xác không vậy bạn?
<vubuntor169> chắc chắn lun
<vubuntor169> :)
<lostfile> OMG,
<vubuntor169> copy ko thiếu dòng nào
<Stanley00> haiz... thật là khủng khiếp quá đi mà...
<vubuntor169> là sao ta
<Stanley00> lostfile: đỡ đi nhá, /me bất lực thôi :((
<codai2810> hô
<lostfile> cho xem luôn cái mtab
<lostfile> cat /etc/mtab
<vubuntor169> http://paste.ubuntu.com/792786/
<lostfile> ẹc, sao 2 file hem có ăn nhậu với nhau vậy á
<vubuntor169> :D
<vubuntor169> e vô tội, máy nó hiện sao e copy vậy
<vubuntor169> :)
<vubuntor169> nãy sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vubuntor169> copy vô paste
<vubuntor169> cái thứ hai theo lời bạn
<vubuntor169> cat /etc/mtab
<vubuntor169> copy vô paste
<vubuntor169> có gì sai hem ta
<lostfile> ợ
<lostfile> trong fstab, sdb1 sửa thành sda1 chứ nếu hem khởi động lại chết ko kịp ngáp
<lostfile> nếu hem biết thì đừng nghịch lung tung trong đó
<lostfile> đọc kỹ wiki rồi làm
<vubuntor169> mấy cái đó của hệ thống, có sửa gì đâu ta, mấy hôm nay vẫn vào bình thường
<lostfile> sure hem!?
<vubuntor169> nói chung cái nào hem phải gui, ít khi đụng tới :)
<vubuntor169> thiệt mừ
<vubuntor169> có cái
<vubuntor169> máy hôm trước là amd
<vubuntor169> cách đây mấy ngày
<vubuntor169> thay main, cpu, ram
<lostfile> ^^ thử khởi động lại xem
<vubuntor169> rùi nâng lên 11.10
<vubuntor169> thay thành asus :D
<lostfile> chạy trên main nào thì detect phần cứng đó, đổi thì chịu khó cài lại or có cách nào đó mà mình ko rõ
<lostfile> chưa bao giờ làm -> chịu
<vubuntor169> o`o`
<vubuntor169> đau nòng quá :)
<CoconutCrab> ờ ờ
<vubuntor169> vậy thui, đành chịu
<vubuntor169> cám ơn các bạn nha
<vubuntor169> ngủ thôi :D
<vubuntor169> để bữa nào rãnh cài lại
<vubuntor169> xem coi dc hem
<vubuntor169> ko dc lên hỏi tiếp :)
<lostfile> welcome
<vubuntor169> chúc cả nhà ngủ ngon nhé :)
<lostfile> u 2 ^^
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-05
<vubuntor591> Lổi tổ hợp phím số bàn số trên bàn phím, sau vài lần update hiện nay máy của tôi không sử dụng bàn phím số được hiện nay tôi đang sử dụng phiên bản 9.xx không nhớ rỏ
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> tức là ấn số ko được?
<n0bawk> bạn kiểm tra lại xem num lock được bật chưa
<vubuntor591> không, không sử dụng được nguyên cái tổ hợp phím số trên bàn phím
<vubuntor591> đèn numlock vẩn bình thường
<n0bawk> tổ hợp phím số là sao?
<vubuntor591> tổ hợp numlock
<n0bawk> tổ hợp như thế nào?
<n0bawk> ấn số 1, 2, 3,4 ko ra hả?
<vubuntor591> trên bàn phím ngay cạnh 3 cái đèn numlock, cáp lock
<vubuntor591> toàn bộ không sử dụng được
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> bạn check lại xem đèn num lock có sáng ko
<n0bawk> tắt đi bật lại có được ko
<n0bawk> được rồi thì kiểm tra lại keyboard layout xem thế nào
<vubuntor591> phải sử dụng phím số nằm trên phím chử mệt quá
<vubuntor591> tắt đi bật lại vẩn không
 * n0bawk vẫn dùng gõ 10 ngón nhanh bình thường
<n0bawk> vubuntor591: ấn phím num lock xem đèn num lock có thay đổi ko
<vubuntor591> có sáng đèn
<n0bawk> có tắt ko?
<n0bawk> có rồi thì check keyboard layout
<n0bawk> trong mục system > preferences
<vubuntor591> phải vào system/preferences/kyeboard
<vubuntor591> không
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor591> rồi chọn tiếp j
<n0bawk> vubuntor591: xem xem trong đó là gì
<n0bawk> bình thường là pc105 gì đó
<vubuntor591> trong mục mouse key à
<n0bawk> trong mục keyboard layout gì đó
<vubuntor591> mình mới bỏ check và đánh được bình rồi
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> chúc mừng
<vubuntor591> thank rất nhiều
<n0bawk> ko có chi
<vubuntor699> mọi người giúp mình lỗi này vs
<vubuntor699> ubuntu của mình tự nhiên mất tiếng nhạc khi login
<C4NoC> thì sao?
<vubuntor699> ai biết xin giúp mình khắc phục
<C4NoC> vào trong có nghe nhạc dc ko?
<vubuntor699> vẫn nghe đc ạ
<C4NoC> thế thì việc gì phải lo
<vubuntor699> là e muốn biết nó bị lỗi gì ạ
<vubuntor699> nếu khắc phục đc thì tốt qúa
<C4NoC> chịu
<C4NoC> ko xài ubuntu
<vubuntor699> vâng
<vubuntor699> cám ơn a
<favadi> vubuntor699: trong chỗ Startup Applications có tích vào ô login sounc chưa?
<vubuntor699> e đã tích rồi
<vubuntor699> tự nhiên nó bị chứ e không chỉnh gì cả
<favadi> vubuntor699: ủa thế à
<favadi> :|
<favadi> có khi lỗi của thằng pulse audio
 * favadi xui dại vubuntor699 thử rename thằng .pulse thành cái gì đó khác xem
<vubuntor699> thôi
<vubuntor699> xui dại thì e chẳng nghe
<vubuntor699> :)
<vubuntor699> có cách nào khắc phục đc ko mấy a
<n0bawk> chắc có
<n0bawk> cài lại là nhanh nhất :))
<favadi> vubuntor699: lỡ không được rename lại như cũ là xong mà
<favadi> biết đâu đấy :D
<vubuntor433> co ai biet cai canon MF3222 khong, chi minh voi!
<C4NoC> hông
<vubuntor433> minh dang can cai nhung tim hoai khong thay tai lieu
<C4NoC> cái gì thế
<vubuntor433> cai may in da chuc nang imageClass MF3222
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> canon thì lại mệt rồi đây
<n0bawk> .g imageclass MF3222 ubuntu
<vubuntor433> uh, tim hoai khong co tai lieu huong dan
<n0bawk> xem nó có hỗ trợ ko
<n0bawk> chứ ko hỗ trợ thì lấy đâu ra huwóng dẫn :P
<vubuntor433> khong biet nua, minh dang thu nghiem tren Ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor433> minh chi cai duoc cac loai may in cong USB thoi, con cong capt thi chiu thua
<n0bawk> có sao đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor433> co ai biet cai may in khong phai cong USB khong
<n0bawk> vubuntor433: có liên quan gì đâu?
<n0bawk> vubuntor433: http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100270808.html
<n0bawk> vào đây tìm hiểu xem nó có support cái máy in của bạn ko
<n0bawk> nếu có thì đọc hướng dẫn của nó
<haidt> gd+freetype là dùng de làm zì mấy bác
<n0bawk> font rendering?
<Smith> alo
<Smith> có ai k0 nhỉ
<n0bawk> ko có
<Smith> =.=" :))
<Smith> ai biết cách làm cố định thanh menu bar ở bên trái k0
<Smith> thập thò nhìn ghét quá
<n0bawk> bỏ unity đi?
<Smith> chỗ nào
<Smith> :-/.
<favadi> unity bỏ chọn cho que bên trái luôn hiện được mà
<Smith> chỗ nào nhỉ
<Smith> alô
<Tux|Ubuntu> Smith: trong 4rum có hướng dẫn đó
<Smith> ừ ok ! @Tux
<Smith> Tux này, mình setup LAMP như tut
<Smith> sao giờ mở mysql nó k0 đc vậy
<Smith> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Tux|Ubuntu> Smith: ai biết lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> setup không đúng thì nó không chạy thôi
<Smith> sao mà sai đc :(
<Smith> mình setup nghinx với mysql
<Smith> Tux qua xem dùm đc hem
<Smith> :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Smith: không sai thì nó phải chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì nó không chạy tức là bạn làm sai :D
<Smith> nó hướng dẫn ver 10
<Smith> ubuntu giờ ver 11
<Tux|Ubuntu> Smith: ver nào chăng thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> Smith: vì bạn không hiểu thôi.
<Tux|Ubuntu> tu
<Smith> :|
<favadi> ủa cơ mà bạn Smith gặp lỗi khi cài đặt cái nào thì phải bảo chứ
<favadi> nói thế này ai biết
<Smith> uwfm
<Smith> ừm
<Smith> mình cũng đang thử xem lại chút
<Smith> xem cái hướng dẫn lại
<Smith> nói chung là làm đúng rùi =.="
<Smith> hình như là chưa start mysql
<vubuntor481> Co ai khong
<vubuntor856> Chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor856> minh khong the permission dc o ntfs trong ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor856> co ai biet lam sao khogn
<Smith> hóa ra là cái nginx nó k0 mở đc phpmysql
<Smith> @@
<GeekComp> tinhyeudep: lãng mạn quá ta
<tinhyeudep> ^^
<tinhyeudep> đang có 1 ty đẹp ^^
<GeekComp> dzậy nên đi nói chiện với tydaikho
<kid___> hồi trước mình cứ tưởng tý dại khờ
<kid___> lol
<GeekComp> =))
<tinhyeudep> í ẹ
<vubuntor885> Co pac nao chi em cai ubuntu 11.10 voi
<tinhyeudep> ?
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor885
<ubot2`> vubuntor885: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor315> Em cai ubuntu lan dau tien, xuat hien hop thoai Orther bat nhap user va pass ai chi em voi
<vubuntor154> xin chào
<vubuntor154> có ai ở đó ko
<vubuntor154> mình cần đuợc trợ giúp
<tinhyeudep> cứ nói đi bạn
<vubuntor315> Em cai ubuntu lan dau tien, xuat hien hop thoai Orther bat nhap user va pass ai chi em voi
<tinhyeudep> ubuntu vẻ nào bạn
<tinhyeudep> mà cài = live cd à
<vubuntor315> Tao user va pass nhu the nao cung bao sai het
<vubuntor315> 11.10
<vubuntor315> da vang em cai bang CD
<GeekComp> bạn mới cài thì nên cài lại thoai =))))))))))
<tinhyeudep> đã có hướng dẫn trên fr mà
<tinhyeudep> trường hợp này cũng gặp rồi
<vubuntor315> nhung em tim khong thay huong dan nay
<vubuntor315> cai nay la qua
<tinhyeudep> tống cd vào nó bắt nhập user với pas luôn ^^
<vubuntor315> da dung
<vubuntor315> giong nhu tao 1 acc
<GeekComp> à
 * GeekComp hỉu nhầm
<vubuntor315> nhung tao lan dau tien thi bao invlid pass
<vubuntor154> :) mình có vấ đề về cái stardic
<GeekComp> vubuntor154: ??
<vubuntor154> http://nh5.upanh.com/b4.s1.d5/609be282998f9ba16667e24ce2a9a72f_39704165.capture.700x0.jpg
<vubuntor315> chang le dia bi loi ha anh
<vubuntor154> mình đã cài startdic
<vubuntor154> mình chép từ điển anh việt vào thư mục
<vubuntor154> nhưng chuơng trình ko nhận ra
<GeekComp> bạn reload lại từ điển chưa
<vubuntor154> thì mình chép vào rồi restart cái stardic
<tinhyeudep> @vubuntu315: khuyên bạn nên download lại burn ra cd hoặc usb
<GeekComp> out :-|
<vubuntor154> :(
<kid___> dùng golden dict đi:D
<vubuntor154> nó có xài đc trên linux ko Kid_____
<kid___> vubuntor154: bạn dùng ubuntu?
<vubuntor154> mình dùng fedora
<vubuntor154> 32 bit
<kid___> lmq2401: ping
<lmq2401> kid___: ?
<ducgiang_8888> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=18387&view=unread#unread
<kid___> vubuntor154: hỏi đi kìa:D
<ducgiang_8888> offline!!!! offline nhớ
<tinhyeudep> vắng tanh như chùa bà đanh thế này
 * codai2810 tát tinhyeudep
<tinhyeudep> ^^
<tinhyeudep> ai rảnh ko hỏi cái nhể
<tinhyeudep> cái pidgin của minh 2.10 mà sao yahoo send file qua ko thấy gì nhỉ
<kid__> cái này hỏi yahoo ý
<tinhyeudep> send yahoo thì đc ,mà yahô send cho mình thi ko thấy accept chỗ nào
<tinhyeudep> ẹc
<tinhyeudep> chuyện thế này có phải vui ko, cứ im ắng như chùa ấy
<tinhyeudep> từ tối tới giờ ai vào đc fb ko
<kid__> tinhyeudep: đọc title của channel đi
<tinhyeudep> ^^ sorry, buồn quá ấy mà
<codai2810> lol
<kid__> ờ
<codai2810> anh kid__ báo hại em cuộn tít lên tren để đọc title =))
<kid__> ý mềnh là join sang bên kia đi
<kid__> :p
<kid__> codai2810: à
<kid__> đang đi chơi ở đâu hả em?
<codai2810> kid__: đang ở trong phòng mà
<kid__> ẹc
<codai2810> giờ này chơi bời gì
<codai2810> mà em muốn bẻ cái vợt của anh quá
<codai2810> trượt môn cầu lông rồi ;((
<kid__> =))))))))))0
<kid__> @
<kid__> sogood
<kid__> tinhyeudep: join sang vnluser mà chém
<tinhyeudep> ok thử phát ^^
<codai2810> kinh mediafire quá đấy, mạng lag một tí mà upload failure b-(
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-06
<qmn1711> hi all!
<qmn1711> i'm newbie
<favadi> qmn1711: hi, welcome to ubuntu-vn channel
<favadi> ở đây chúng mình nói tiếng ta cả
<qmn1711> :D uh
<qmn1711> chao ca nha :))
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor072> ?
<vubuntor072> Chào tất cả
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor072> có ai có thể giúp mình một số vấn đề k?
<vubuntor072> về pascal
<codai2810> k
<vubuntor072> có ai có thể giúp mình một số vấn đề k?
<Stanley00> codai2810: :))
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor072> các bạn có anh rành tí giúp mình đi
<vubuntor072> mình mún lập trình 1 chương trình. để dịch các khóa. các mã khi chơi trò chơi lớn!
<Stanley00> và lỗi là gì?
<C4NoC> wwtf
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn pascal
<C4NoC> về học mẫu giáo đi
<vubuntor072> không... ý mình k phải là lỗi, vì mình chưa có đc thuật toán để viết
<vubuntor072> (ở em k có dạy mẫu giáo, chỉ có ở anh thôi?
<vubuntor072> ?
<vubuntor072> )
<Stanley00> èo, ở đây không có làm mấy vụ này, và thật ra thì pascal cũng chẳng được support ở đây.
<Stanley00> cái thuật toán đó, bạn cứ hỏi anh google ấy
<vubuntor072> mình k biết phải seach từ khóa như thế nào cho nó ra. tìm đúi rồi nên mới tìm cách bạn tư vấn
<Stanley00> vubuntor072: mã đó là mã caesar
<Tux|Ubuntu> caesar ?
 * Tux|Ubuntu chửa nghe bao giờ :(
<vubuntor072> dạ
<vubuntor072> có nge rồi
<vubuntor072> chuyển chữ
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: /me dùng google check chính tả rồi :))
<vubuntor072> hi
<vubuntor072> thế cái mã đó. tương tự như khóa chuyển chữ thành chữ mà em cần
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: à không, ý là mình chưa nghe cái thuật toán đó bao giờ
<GeekComp> Pascal :-s
<vubuntor072> khái niệm thì biết chứ thuật toán thì k. hj
<Tux|Ubuntu> có gì mà mọi người sợ hãi khi nghe thấy Pascal nhỉ lolz
<vubuntor072> để seach ggle thử
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: à, cái đó là một loại mã hóa thôi, chẳng phải thuật toán, mà nó xưa lắm rồi, từ thời Caesar đại đế :))
<GeekComp> Tux|Ubuntu: sợ vì nó xa lắc rồi mà đòi support
<Stanley00> cấp 3 vẫn dạy pascal mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> GeekComp: chả liên quan
<Tux|Ubuntu> pascal dùng trong giảng dạy là đúng rồi còn gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà h vẫn còn hơi bị nhiều phần mềm dùng Delphi đấy
<vubuntor072> nó là ngôn ngữ cơ bản mà...
<Tux|Ubuntu> đừng có chê.
<GeekComp> nhưng vô đây đòi support cơ mà
<GeekComp> Tux|Ubuntu: bác chả hiểu ý gì cả
<GeekComp> vubuntor072: bợn mà ko hiểu thuật toán thì /me chịu, ai support cho đk
<vubuntor072> rồi. đã có thuật toán.
<Tux|Ubuntu> GeekComp: thì người ta cần giúp đỡ
<Tux|Ubuntu> ai biết thì giúp lolz
<codai2810> vẫn ko
<codai2810> đc
<codai2810> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: lol
<codai2810> cái [] khi in ra có cần \[\] ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor072> dạ vâng. mình thấy thuật toán với cả chương trình rồi
<GeekComp> ghét cái kiểu nhắn từng chữ của codai2810 thế ko biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: anh nhớ là không
<codai2810> GeekComp: ignore đi
<codai2810> lắm sẹo
<GeekComp> ;))
<GeekComp> toàn xì tin
<vubuntor072> hì. còn cái MORSE nưa
<vubuntor072> cái này thường là mã khởi đầu. ai đi chùa thì hay dùng đó
<GeekComp> vubuntor072: bợn học Kỹ thuật mật mã à :-w
<vubuntor072> hì. chuẩn bị cho trò chơi lớn. tính vác cái loptop theo để win á.. với lại tăng thêm kinh nghiệm nữa
<Stanley00> thật ra thì chờ bạn nhập mã vào xong thì, dùng bảng tra đã tra ra xong rồi :))
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngồi nghe các sn đàm đạo mật mã
 * Tux|Ubuntu rít thuốc lào
<vubuntor072> không đâu bạn j ấy ơi. tốc độ của máy tính tất nhiên nhanh hơn. mình chỉ nhập kí hiệu mình định sẵn và alt + f9 nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> Alt+F9 là gì mô
<Tux|Ubuntu> compile trong Turbo Pascal à
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<vubuntor072> hì, dạ. chứ em mới 12. học mỗi pascal biết làm = cái j
<codai2810> "cod".matches("[a-zA-Z]") thì trả về false mà "cod".matches("[a-zA-Z]{3}") thì trả về true
<codai2810> có ai có ý tưởng gì hem?
<vubuntor072> cái bảng  MORSE đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: thì đúng rồi mà
<vubuntor072> tịch tè.. tịch tè j đó cái dịch ra
<codai2810> vubuntor072: vào hocmai.vn tìm bạn gì đó có nick name là torai112
<Tux|Ubuntu> [a-zA-Z] là 1 kí tự mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> em thử "c".mathes mà xem
<codai2810> thế thì đã hiểu tại sao nãy giờ nó là false
<codai2810> b-(
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
 * Tux|Ubuntu tình nghi codai2810 không đọc docs
<codai2810> đọc thấy String thì nghĩ nó là 1 chuỗi luôn
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> ko đọc hàm matches là gì hay sao :3
<GeekComp> rét quớ
<GeekComp> ngại đi ra ngoài đường ghê
 * codai2810 ghét n0bawk, ko nc với n0bawk :|
<vubuntor072> anh codai2810 ơi. anh có nhầm tên của mem ấy trong hocmai.vn k?
<codai2810> ko
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> anh codai2810 sao lại ghét n0bawk
<vubuntor072> tư vấn viên bên đó k tra thấy tên thành viên ấy
<codai2810> http://diendan.hocmai.vn/showthread.php?t=24568&page=5
<vubuntor072> Codec
<GeekComp> anh =))))))))))))))))
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: ghét thì mới nên chuyện
<GeekComp> codai2810: cổ dài sao ko đi làm luật sư nhỉ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> ô có chỗ giải bài tập à
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế mà ngày xưa mình ếu biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: lol, vài chục chỗ cơ
 * Tux|Ubuntu nhìn codai2810 lắc đầu
<codai2810> hô hô hô
<n0bawk> thôi té
 * n0bawk sợ chạy mất dép
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy0HNWto0UY
 * Tux|Ubuntu forever alone
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: thế là cái kia phải lấy từng kí tự 1 à?
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: hix, biết là không đọc docs mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> nobawk nói rồi còn gì
<codai2810> vì từ string định getchar
<codai2810> hohooho
<Tux|Ubuntu> [a-zA-Z0-9]{6,30}
<Tux|Ubuntu> thích thì không cho số ở đầu nữa.
<codai2810> ~.~ '
<codai2810> đau cả đầu
<codai2810> haizz
<vubuntor072> coppy k dc. đánh lại đớ.
<vubuntor072> hơrrrr
<vubuntor072> HIX. SAO TUI GÀ THẾ NÀY
<codai2810> prestigious Linux Foundation credit card là gì nhỉ
<vubuntor178> các bác cho em hỏi có phần mềm nào mở cửa sổ theo tab trong ubuntu không vậy?
<Stanley00> vubuntor178: chương trình mặc định của nó á
<vubuntor178> mặc định có có không hả bác?
<vubuntor178> giống như mở chrome ấy
<vubuntor178> theo tab
<vubuntor178> nhưng ở đây là mở của cửa sổ
<Stanley00> uhm, có
<lostfile> vubuntor178: Bấm Ctrl + T
 * Stanley00 ít xài tab, nhiều lắm là F3, kéo qua, kéo lại thôi :))
 * lostfile too ^^
<vubuntor178> thanks các bác
<vubuntor178> ok
<vubuntor178> e làm được rồi
<vubuntor178> kết thằng ubuntu hơn
<vubuntor178> thằng win 7 ngu ngu
<vubuntor178> mở ra 1 đống cửa sổ
<vubuntor178> có cái thêm cái phần mềm của Ctab
<vubuntor178> mà vẫn rồi lắm
<lostfile> vubuntor178: không nên có mới nới cũ
<vubuntor178> =))
 * lostfile thường xuyên làm việc trên cái "ngu ngu" đó ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> Tab của thằng Nautilus cũng thiết kế ngu mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<vubuntor072> hu
<vubuntor072> có ai giúp mình tí k hởi
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor072> cái chương trình = pass cal người ta dịch morse á. nó chuyển từ text sang morse chứ k có ngược lại
<vubuntor072> bây giờ em đảo lại đúng k?
<vubuntor072> Program doi_text_ra_ma_Morse;  var i : integer; Morse: array[chr(32)..'z'] of string; str:string[200];
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor072> vậy chỗ khai báo mãng
<vubuntor072> k còn là chr32 ..'z' mà phải là j để nhận tịch : .
<vubuntor072> tè : -
<Stanley00> vubuntor072: đưa cái link bài dịch xuôi đó đây, mình xem qua thử coi,
<vubuntor072> ngta khai báo array[chr(32)..'z'] là để nhận chữ a,b,c....
<vubuntor072> dạ
 * Stanley00 lâu rồi không đụng tới pascal, hy vọng là còn sót lại chút đỉnh :(
<vubuntor072> dạ
<vubuntor072> anh có yahoo k?
<vubuntor072> em send qua. em coppy rồi
<Stanley00> nope
<Stanley00> IRC first rule: không public thông tin cá nhân :D
<vubuntor072> hờ..
<vubuntor072> đây
<vubuntor072> tìm lại đc rồi
<Stanley00> !paste | vubuntor072 bạn paste lên đây đi
<ubot2`> vubuntor072 bạn paste lên đây đi: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor072> http://vn.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100518225539AAAhxKt
<vubuntor072> đó cũng đc
<vubuntor072> ubot2` là admin à?
<ubot2`> Factoid 'l\xc3\xa0 admin \xc3\xa0?' not found
<vubuntor072> mà thôi. k hỏi thông tin cá nhân
<vubuntor072> stanley00 nhận đc link chưa?
<Stanley00> rồi
<vubuntor072> ok... anh cứ nói thẳng góp ý cho em. bài đó nó cùng kiểu mảng thì phải. array... á..
<vubuntor072> hì. học rồi quên rồi... em còn bad lắm
<vubuntor072> sao anh?
<Stanley00> đang xem, 30' nữa đi
<vubuntor072> hờ... dạ... em đợi....
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor072: lol
<vubuntor072> lol là j?
<vubuntor072> em k hỉu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor072: ĐH năm mấy rồi
<vubuntor072> em năng nay mới 12, đang chuẩn bị thi dh. bách khoa đà nẵng, khoa cntt
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor072: thế thì động mấy cái này làm gì cho khổ lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> lo ăn chơi nhảy múa đê
<vubuntor072> dạ. chuẩn bị cắm trại. trò chơi lớn. nghĩ ra kế này. với lại động cho có cảm giác rồi thi tin học trẻ do tỉnh tổ chứ á
 * Tux|Ubuntu thôi, lại một người trẻ tuổi tài năng, núp
<codai2810> hê hê
<codai2810> há há
<vubuntor072> em mà tài năng j anh ơi. ở quê, so với mọi người trong trường thi công nhận là trâu
<vubuntor072> nhưng ra ngoài thì như ếch ngồi đáy giếng á
 * Tux|Ubuntu cấp 3 là học sinh cá biệt
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: khi mà truyền vào url một tham số nào đó có kí tự đặc biệt, vd như @$@#$
<codai2810> thì có phải encode nó ko nhể (hình như câu hỏi này ngu lắm =)))
<vubuntor072> giỏi quá cũng là cá biệt đó. hj
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: url chuẩn như làm gì có @$#
<codai2810> =)
<Tux|Ubuntu> tìm cái regex check url :D
<vubuntor072> chat box này hoạt động 24/24 nhỉ. đông á
<Tux|Ubuntu> chat box lolz
<vubuntor072> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor072> em hỏi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor072: hỏi khí không phải
<vubuntor072> lol là j
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao tự dưng mò vô đât
<vubuntor072> ?
<vubuntor072> du
<vubuntor072> hu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor072: google this
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ubuntu-vn
<ubot2`> Cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt - Nơi thảo luận về hệ điều hành nguồn mở Ubuntu nói riêng và Phần mềm nguồn mở nói chung. Trang chủ : http://www.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor072> thôi mà..
<vubuntor072> phiền mấy anh tí
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor072: sao lạc vô đây ?
<vubuntor072> em tìm hỗ trợ trực tuyến tin học
<vubuntor072> seach trên ggle nên lạc vào đây
<codai2810> vào box tin học của hocmai.vn
<vubuntor072> có anh stanley00 giúp mà
<Stanley00> ủa? string trong pascal bắt đầu bằng 1 à?
<vubuntor072> dạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> array
<Tux|Ubuntu> string trong pascal là arry char chứ gì đây ta
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor072: thế thì nhầm rồi nhá
<Tux|Ubuntu> đây là #ubuntu-vn
<Tux|Ubuntu> hỗ trợ về Ubuntu, FOSS và các vấn đề liên quan
<Tux|Ubuntu> không phải là chat box giải bài tập
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay hỗ trợ tin học
<Tux|Ubuntu> okie.
<vubuntor072> hic... dạ.
<Tux|Ubuntu> tên afterlastangel SEO kiểu gì ta
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<afterlastangel> Seo gì
<afterlastangel> :(
<Stanley00> èo, vậy mà làm nãy giờ sai hoài
<afterlastangel> người ta search paltalk nhiều lắm đó =))
<codai2810> http://vietnamnet.vn/vn/cong-nghe-thong-tin-vien-thong/55978/co-gai-robot-khieu-vu-gay-sot-lang-cong-nghe.html
<afterlastangel> giờ
<afterlastangel> mà đổi thành cái chat đêm giải khuây
<afterlastangel> chắc
<afterlastangel> nhiều nguwofi vào lắm đó =))
<Stanley00> afterlastangel: cái đó thì bên kia có rồi :))
<vubuntor072> hịc. thì em cũng hỏi về tin mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor072: http://paste.ubuntu.com/794801/
<vubuntor072> anh stanley00 xem sao rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor072: chỗ này chỉ hỗ trợ cho ubuntu thôi bạn nhé, mấy bài kiểu này không có lần sau đâu :D
 * Stanley00 làm xong mới phát hiện, quên sạch pascal mât tiêu rồi :((
<vubuntor072> dạ, anh hướng dẫn nót cho em lần này. em cảm ơn lắm rồi
<vubuntor072> anh text thá»­ chÆ°a
<Stanley00> bạn cứ test đi, /me chưa test nhiều
<vubuntor072> dạ. a đợi em tí
<vubuntor072> ví dụ nha, em text 2 từ.. giữ 2 từ có 2 dấu cách. thì nó cho thành dấu "`"
<Stanley00> ráng mà chịu, mình không rảnh test mấy cái input sai
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: mấy cô bên cạnh xinh hơn :D
<vubuntor072> dạ thôi. em cảm ơn anh nhiều. cả trang này nữa, mong ubot2` thông cảm. phiền mấy anh quá
<codai2810> =))
<vubuntor094> em chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor094> có ai không ạ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> mọi người chào em
<vubuntor094> úi
<vubuntor094> may quá
<vubuntor094> hiện tại
<vubuntor094> em muốn cài đặt ubuntu remix
<vubuntor094> từ usb mà không được ạ
<vubuntor094> cụ thể
<vubuntor094> là ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386-gnomeshell-remix
<Stanley00> bản này ở đâu vậy?
<vubuntor094> khi cài nó cứ báo là DVD không đọc được
<vubuntor094> mà em đang cài trên usb
<vubuntor094> lần đầu dùng Linux
<vubuntor094> nên em gà mờ lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> chưa thấy bản kia bao giờ lolz
<vubuntor094> dạ em thấy ảnh demo đẹp mà
 * Tux|Ubuntu thôi chui vào xó
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor072: bài kia độ phức tạp O(n^2)
<vubuntor094> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/ link đây ạ
<vubuntor094> ai hướng dẫn em với
<codai2810> réttttttttttttttttttttttt
 * Stanley00 mát mát 
<Stanley00> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<codai2810> hic
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/release-notes/
<Tux|Ubuntu> lulz
<Stanley00> thế bạn dùng gì để ghi ra USB?
<vubuntor094> dạ
<vubuntor094> chờ em chút
<vubuntor094> em xem lại
<vubuntor094> tất cả các phần mềm
<vubuntor094> em đều đã thử rồi ạ
<Stanley00> èo, làm ơn đừng có gõ từng cụm như vậy, gõ hết một câu, tốt hơn là nguyên một đoạn rồi hãy enter nha bạn. Như vầy nè...
<Stanley00> mình cần tên cụ thể kìa.
<vubuntor094> LinuxLive USB Creator-
<vubuntor094> unetbootin-windows
<Stanley00> bạn chụp cái hình nó báo lỗi rồi post lên được không?
<vubuntor072> (hic. thật sự là k mún làm phiền. nhưng đây là lỗi. khoảng cách giữa 2 chữ có chữ z nhỏ. anh bận thì đừng quan tâm tới tin này. xl )
<vubuntor094> sau khi chọn phân vùng cài đặt okie rồi thì nó bắt đầu chọn múi giờ. em cài bằng tiếng việt. nó báo không đọc được ổ DVD
<Stanley00> èo, tức là bạn đã ghi ra USB thành công, sau đó boot lên và nó báo lỗi như thế à?
<Stanley00> vubuntor094: với cái input cụ thể là gì?
<vubuntor094> mặc định ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor094: sory, tab nhầm, bạn trả lời câu hỏi bên trên thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor072: input cụ thể là gì?
<vubuntor094> vâng . em tạo boot ra usb rồi. nó chạy và bắt đầu cài đặt. định dạng lại phân vùng xong thì nó báo lỗi
<Stanley00> vubuntor094: ok, mình hiểu rồi, vấn đề này có lẽ liên quan tới cái ISO "KHÔNG CHÍNH THỨC" đó, bạn lên trang chủ của nó mà report nha
<vubuntor072> - .-. ..- --- -. --.  .... --- -.-.
<vubuntor094> dạ vâng
<vubuntor072> TRUONG HOC NÓ DỊCH THÀNH TRUONGzHOC
<Stanley00> vubuntor072: "truong`hoc"
<vubuntor072> nó có chữ z ở giữa 2 từ
<Stanley00> đây là kết quả bên mình, và như mình đã nó đó, có 2 khoảng trắng giữa 2 chữ
<Stanley00> truong`hoc
<vubuntor072> phiền anh send code của anh một lần nữa cho em
<vubuntor094> có phiên bản Ubuntu nào nhẹ nhàng cho laptop cấu hình yếu không ạ?
<vubuntor094> Ram máy em 1G thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor072: http://paste.ubuntu.com/794801/
<Stanley00> vubuntor094: 1G thì có lẽ nên dùng lubuntu ấy bạn à
<Stanley00> hoặc bodhi linux gì đấy...
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> nhớ thủa nào ubuntu 512 mb ram là chạy ngon lành
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 512 in boost "Lots of missing headers!" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: ngày xưa rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<lostfile> vài bữa nó nặng hem thua kém gì ms cho coi ^^
<lostfile> người dùng đòi hỏi nhiều quá nên càng ngày càng phình ra
<CoconutCrab> giờ nặng hơn rồi
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<vubuntor094> ram bao nhiêu thì ổn ạ
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: nặng thì qua distro khác, sn mà lo gì :))
<lostfile> quay lại XP chiến Gsmr ^^
<lostfile> cài xong 80-100MB RAM
<vubuntor072> OK. EM GÀ, THANKS ANH HỔ TRỢ.
<CoconutCrab> 2gb là thoải mái
<vubuntor094> em đang tải ubuntu từ trang chủ và thử install lại bản iso kia . nó báo lỗi input
<SleepyChild> nhiệt độ ngày hnay tăng, h lại giảm gần 1 độ rồi :-s
<Stanley00> vubuntor094: nếu có lỗi, bạn cố gắng đưa hết nội dung lỗi lên dùm, ở đây người  có khả năng "ĐOÁN" lỗi ít lắm  bạn à
<SleepyChild> Stanley00: recommend mình 1 bộ phim đi ~.~
<Stanley00> SleepyChild: AVATAR? CAR 2? Kungfu panda 2? /me chỉ biết nhiêu đó à, ít coi phim lắm
<SleepyChild> thanks
 * SleepyChild đi xem Hoàn Châu Cách Cách
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor080> làm thế nào để hiện phần đuôi file (extension ) trong ubuntu
<Stanley00> ubunut đâu có ẩn đâu bạn, muốn biết chi tiết, gõ "file /path/to/file/" và "man file"
<vubuntor080> vậy cho mình hỏi muốn tìm kiếm tất cả các ASCII file dùng lệnh gì
<Stanley00> vubuntor080: lệnh find và lệnh file
<vubuntor080> find ' *.txt' đúng không
<Stanley00> có thể, cũng có thể không
<Stanley00> mà tại sao bạn lại cần tìm như thế?
<vubuntor080> à tại theo mình biết thì 1 file sau khi tạo ra và lưu lại  từ Text Editor trong ubuntu thì không có phần đuôi , làm sao mình tìm ra được mấy file đó
<Stanley00> hmm, bạn đã lưu thì bạn phải biết nó nằm đâu, ít nhất thì cũng phải biết tên nó là gì
<Stanley00> chứ tìm "mù quáng" như vậy thì lâu lắm
<Stanley00> và ubunut cũng có không ít file ASCII đâu
<Stanley00> thêm nữa là ubunut ít khi quản lý file dựa vào đuôi, do đó có lưu thì nên chú ý một tí bạn à
<vubuntor080> uhm
<codai2810> vubuntor080: vào text editor tạo thêm file nữa rồi lúc lưu để ý xem lưu ở đâu
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-07
<vubuntor823> Cac ban oi
<vubuntor823> vui long cho minh hoi ty nhe
<vubuntor823> :)
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor823> :) GB, xai Ubuntu, khi nay minh moi dung chuong trinh phan vung o cung chia lam 2
<vubuntor823> 1 o 30 GB xai XP
<vubuntor823> ket qua
<vubuntor823> gio minh vo ubuntu khong duoc
<vubuntor823> minh dang dung live cd
<Stanley00> bạn đọc lại dùm mình, mình không hiểu được
<nobawk> update lại grub
<vubuntor823> cung khong vao duoc sda1 chua phan ubuntu luc truoc luon
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<nobawk> vubuntor823: hay là bạn xoá nó đi rồi
<nobawk> phân vùng lại = chương trình gì?
<vubuntor823> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<vubuntor823> nobawk: dia Hiren Book Paragon partition gi do
<vubuntor823> minh resize lai de trong 30 GB cai XP a
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngon
<Tux|Ubuntu> r.i.p
<nobawk> thế xong rồi
<nobawk> cài lại thôi :3
<vubuntor823> ac, dat bia tuong niem no luon a?
<vubuntor823> neu cac cao thu da noi vay
<nobawk> chơi ubuntu còn chơi hiren's boot làm chi :-s
<vubuntor823> tai ha xin nghe theo :)
<vubuntor823> tam biet moi nguoi
<vubuntor823> cam on da tu van
<nobawk> vubuntor823: lần sau resize thì dùng gparted hoặc linux tool
<vubuntor823> cai lai thoi, hu hu hu
<nobawk> vubuntor823: ko có cái gì quan trọng thì cài lại đi
<vubuntor823> thanks
<vubuntor823> a, khoan
<nobawk> vubuntor823: còn có cái gì quan trọng thì mò mò vào xem nó còn trên disk hay ko
<nobawk> lôi nó ra rồi cài lại
<vubuntor823> hu hu, trong do co du lieu, chua kip copy
<vubuntor823> gio sao mo vao do de copy ra ta
<vubuntor823> :D
<nobawk> dùng mấy cái trình khôi phục dữ liệu
<nobawk> nhưng mà lâu + cũng chưa chắc cứu được
<vubuntor823> vi du cai ten thu di nobawk
<vubuntor823> a
<nobawk> lần sau phân vùng hay làm gì thì backup đi
<nobawk> vubuntor823: photorec, mà phải có cái ổ cứng khác
<nobawk> hoặc usb dung lượng lớn
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<nobawk> còn làm việc trực tiếp trên ổ hiện tại thì như công cốc
<Tux|Ubuntu> photorec hoặc testdisk
<vubuntor823> :) eo eo, thanks
<vubuntor823> out cai lai day
<vubuntor823> hu hu hu :D
<vubuntor434> cho mình hỏi phím tắt để mở Text Editor là gì vậy
<CoconutCrab> heh
<Stanley00> vubuntor434: tự gán đi bạn à, không có sẵn
<CoconutCrab> Alt-F2 gedit
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: Good job! :))
<vubuntor434> thank ban
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nhấm phím Windows gõ gedit
<Tux|Ubuntu> tab
<Tux|Ubuntu> enter
<vubuntor722> có ai chịu làm su phụ mình k nè
<vubuntor002> em muốn cài từ điển trên u thi cài cái nào ạ
<kid__> search cách cài goldent dict ý
<kid__> trên diễn đàn có mấy bài bạn nhé
<vubuntor002> vâng
<codai2810> code màu vàng là # gì nhỉ, ai nhắc nhanh với
<codai2810> yup, đã mò ra
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-08
<nh0kk0nkut3> movie player trong ubuntu có chạy được flv không bạn nhỉ?
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: cậu ơi
<n2i> nh0kk0nkut3: thoải mái mà
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: sao tớ chạy không được nhỉ
<nh0kk0nkut3> ngày xưa chắc vẫn được
<nh0kk0nkut3> bây h chăg được nữa
<n2i> chắc phải thêm mớ codec vào :3
<n2i> hoặc xài cái khác thay cho totem
<n2i> vlc, mplayer chẳng hạn.
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: uhm
<nh0kk0nkut3> n2i: tớ thử VLC thì được nhưng vẫn thích dùng movie plaer hơn
<n2i> vậy chắc phải có codec cho nó, vì totem nó không mang theo codec cho định dạng `đóng` :3
<n2i> !ure <<-- cài cái này chưa nhỉ
<ubot2`> n2i: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<todo1991> có ai đang đi off không vậy?
<CoconutCrab> nope~
<todo1991> alo có ai không?
<todo1991> ???
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor391> chào các bạn
<vubuntor391> có ai cho mình hỏi chút ạ?
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor391> mình lập trình HTML bằng gedit
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor391> nhưng khi display thì bị lỗi font
<CoconutCrab> để encoding -> UTF-8?
<CoconutCrab> trong trình duyệt ấy
<vubuntor391> để rồi ạ
<CoconutCrab> copy paste thử 1 đoạn ra đây xem?
<vubuntor391> cũng đã update fonts vào thư mục truetype
<CoconutCrab> không cần
<CoconutCrab> mặc định nó có
<CoconutCrab> trông nó như thế nào
<vubuntor391> <html> <body> 	trang web đầu tiên. </body> </html>
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> đọc tốt
<CoconutCrab> View -> Character Encoding -> UTF-8
<vubuntor391> http://www.mediafire.com/i/?nqy1xb5q5n1z689
<vubuntor391> ảnh đây ạ
<CoconutCrab> bấm vào view -> character encoding -> utf-8
<CoconutCrab> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<CoconutCrab> thêm dòng đó lên gần đầu coi
<vubuntor391> hic được rồi bạn ạ
<codai2810> :)
<CoconutCrab> để trong tag head cũng được
<vubuntor391> cảm ơn bạn
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> another satisfied customer, next
<CuaOffline> huehuehue
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC tát CuaOffline 
<C4NoC> CuaOffline, sang kia coi
<vubuntor694> xin chào
<vubuntor694> có ai cho mình hỏi chút ạ?
<vubuntor694> bên win mình dùng notepad code HTML thì file đó hiển thị ok và qua bên ubuntu cũng hiển thị ok
<vubuntor694> nhưng bên ubuntu mình dùng gedit code đoạn code như thế thì cứ phải vào view để chọn encoding là utf-8
<vubuntor824> afterlastangel:  boo
<vubuntor715> alo
<kid__> blo
<vubuntor715> các bác ơi cho em hỏi sao em ko nghe được nhạc trên mp3.zing.vn nhỉ ... nghe ở nhaccuatui, nhac.vui.vn, youtube thì bt
<vubuntor715> cả firefox chrome đều thế
<nobawk> nghe bình thường mà?
<vubuntor715> mình vào mp3 click vào nhạc nó chả hienj ra cái player
<vubuntor715> :(
<vubuntor715> chrome nó báo missing plugin
<vubuntor715> mà nhacvui, nhaccuatui, youtube vẫn nghe rầm rầm :(
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<nobawk> cài gói này chưa
<vubuntor715> gói này mình cài lâu lắc rồi :(
<codai2810> vubuntor715: nó báo missing plugin thì nó có tự tìm plugin cho mà?
<vubuntor715> nó báo là chỗ player của mp3 zing nó ghi thế chứ ko hiện ra cửa sổ tìm plugin
<vubuntor715> mà nhiều khi totem của mình xem clip nhạc hình cũng báo missing plugin rồi hiện ra cửa sổ tìm ... nhưng báo kq là tìm không thấy
<vubuntor715> trước đây thì vẫn dùng hoàn toàn bt
<vubuntor715> mình xài bản 10.04
<vubuntor715> ai giúp mình với
<todo1991> alo. chào buổi t
<todo1991> ối
<vubuntor948> em vô tình dùng lệnh sudo apt-get install tasksel
<vubuntor948> rùi em cài tiếp sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<vubuntor948> giờ e download 1 pakages xampp for linux về cài nhưng lần nào đòi start
<vubuntor948> thì đều có dòng ghi là
<vubuntor948> XAMPP: Another web server daemon is already running. XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running.
<vubuntor948> anh chị nào chỉ e cách remove cái lamp-server lúc đầu e cài vào với
<vubuntor948> e muốn dùng bản xampp for linux vì e quen xài xampp, cái bản đầu e cài vào giờ e ko biết cách remove
<todo1991> ???
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-31
<vubuntor236> cai flashplayer cho ubuntu the nao day ?
<Severus_> sudo rm -rf /
<vubuntor236> go vao terminal ?
<Severus_> ừ
<vubuntor236> sudo rm -rf
<vubuntor236> nhu the nay dung chua ?
<Severus_> ừ
<Severus_> thêm / nữa
<vubuntor236> sudo /rm -rf
<vubuntor236> ?
<Severus_> sudo rm -rf /
<vubuntor236> sudo rm -rf /
<vubuntor236> ??
<Severus_> ừ
<Severus_> tèo cmnr
<Severus_> =))
<vubuntor717> sudo rm -rf /
<vubuntor717> roi nhap pass thi` not found
<vubuntor717> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor717> flash
<vubuntor717> player
<vubuntor717> appplication thi nhap ma~ la ?
<vubuntor684> các bác cho em hỏi một số thông tin cơ bản về cài tập tar.gz được ko ạ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor684: thôi ra đường đi chơi đi
<_Tux_> mới năm mới
<_Tux_> đã gờ với zet cái gì
<vubuntor684> Giờ ra đường chơi với ma hả bác ?
<vubuntor684> trả lời kiểu này thôi em tự mò được bác ạ. Chúc diễn đàn thành công.
<_Tux_> vubuntor684: đầy người
<_Tux_> vubuntor684: tự mò đi
<_Tux_> nhanh hơn đấy
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor684> đúng
<vubuntor684> tám phét mất thời gian
 * _Tux_ nghe cứ như đứng sau là một bài tập lớn nào đấy
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> vubuntor684: chỗ này vốn để vậy mà
<_Tux_> hô hô
<vubuntor684> lớn gì cái này
<vubuntor684> ha ha
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> đuổi khách xong
<vubuntor260> Mình chào các bạn. Mình mong được sự trợ giúp của các bạn vấn đề sau:
<vubuntor260> Mình đang dùng ubuntu 12.4 LST mình muốn thay đổi nội  dung của tệp hosts trong thư mục ect thì làm thế nào ví dụ 127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.1.1	quangdau-Inspiron-N4010 thành 127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.0.1	quangdau-Inspiron-N4 ( hai địa chỉ IP giống nhau) Mình cám ơn các bạn 010
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-01
<vubuntor999> ai giup mình chỉnh độ phân giải với
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<timgaigia> hi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor302> Sau khi mình kích hoạt driver nVIDIA bản beta 310, khởi động lại máy tính, nhưng màn hình đăng nhập màu đen với dòng lệnh. mình nhập usename, password
<vubuntor302> và máy hiện vài dòng về hệ thống, ip ... va mình không biết phải làm gì tiếp theo
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> mục "Những rắc rối thường gặp"
<vubuntor302> mình có thể cài driver bằng dòng lệnh trực tiếp không. và lệnh như thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor302: được, còn lệnh thì bạn đọc cái link mình đưa có hướng dẫn
<vubuntor302> mình có thể mở recovery như thế nào
<truongan> vubuntor302, nhập username và password được thì cũng tương đương với vào recovery rồi đó
<vubuntor302> sau khi nhập usename và pass thì vẫn hiẹn lệnh không biết phải làm gì tiếp theo
<truongan> vubuntor302, xem cái link _Tux_ gửi
<vubuntor809> cho e hoi lam sao de cai duoc 1 ung dung nao do trong Ubuntu anh chi a?
<vubuntor809> co the cho e link chi dan khong a?
<vubuntor525> minh da thay doi tai khoan quan tri va da xoa tai khoan cu nhung van giu lai du lieu cua tai khoan do, lam the nao de truy cap vao du lieu do
<vubuntor272> lan dau tien len IRC. Minh thu viet 1 stt xem da vao kenh chat chua hihi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-02
<vubuntor415> Mình đã xóa 1 tài khoản người dùng nhưng vẫn giữ lại dữ liệu của tài khoản đó, giờ mình cần dùng những dữ liệu đó nhưng máy hiện thông báo không đủ quyền truy cập. mình phai làm gì để xem được nhưng file đó đây
<C4NoC> sudo
<C4NoC> chown, chmod
<vubuntor415> chính xác là thế nào hả bạn. ví dụ mình có foder la album
<C4NoC> man chown, man chmod
<vubuntor415> máy hiện lên dãy dài hướng dẫn nhưng mình không hiểu gì cả. bạn ghi rõ mình phai làm gì được không. mình muốn truy cập vào foder Album
<C4NoC> tìm hiểu linux đi
<C4NoC> ko hiểu gì thì hướng dẫn thế nào
<vubuntor415>  chown [OPTION]... [OWNER][:[GROUP]] FILE... bạn giả thích dòng này giùm mình
<vubuntor948> Hi all, minh cần giải phóng ram trên linux command
<vubuntor948> co pro nao giúp mình với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chả hiểu
<vubuntor948> server chạy ngốn nhiều ram quá,mình cần command nào giải fong Ram
<vubuntor948> trả lại khỏng trống cho nó
<vubuntor948> xóa cached chẳng hạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor948: xem thằng nào chiếm ram thì kill
<_Tux_> chứ giải phóng cái gì
<vubuntor948> xóa cached thôi
<vubuntor948> ko kill service
<C4NoC> cached xóa chi
<vubuntor948> Linux: How to clear the cache from memory
<C4NoC> ram nhìu để trống chơi hở
<vubuntor948> dang bi quá tại mà
<CoconutCrab> để cache nó đấy
<CoconutCrab> xóa làm gì
<vubuntor948> thoi mình tìm ra rồi
<vubuntor948> thanks all
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chắc là init 6
<C4NoC> hoặc init 0
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor948> no
<vubuntor948> co dang xai linux ko
<vubuntor948> go lenh nay
<vubuntor948> no xoa sach
<vubuntor948> cached ram
<vubuntor948> hay
<_Tux_> linux là cái gì
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor948> good command
<vubuntor948> sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
 * _Tux_ biết win ubuntu thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor948: lol
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> kool
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> xong tèo rồi à
<C4NoC> chả thấy nhúc nhích gì nữa thế
<vubuntor948> ban nói ai cá nóc
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ok, còn nhúc nhích
<vubuntor948> đã đạt được mục đích rồi bạn à
<_Tux_> xịn nhể
<_Tux_> :p
<vubuntor501> chào các bạn
<vubuntor501> cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor501> ubuntu đang có gì mới vậy
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cái gì cũng mứoi
<vubuntor501> vd đi bạn
<vubuntor501> nói vậy thì khác gì nói luôn là không biết
<vubuntor501> hnay có sản phầm gì mới ah
<lmq2401> bug mới
<lmq2401> các kiểu crash mới
<vubuntor491> Sau khi xóa tài khoản người dùng, mình giữ lại dữ liệu nhưng dữ liệu đó đã bị mã hóa ecryptfs. mình phai làm gì để gỡ bỏ mã hóa đó
<C4NoC> .g mount ecryptfs
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ecryptfs
<iSupyBot> Title: mount.ecryptfs(8): eCryptfs mount helper - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<vubuntor491> máy thông báo chỉ chủ root mới có quyền thực hiện, mình phải làm gì tiếp theo
<C4NoC> sudo
<vubuntor491> mount: thiet bi dac biet cryptfs khong ton tai
<vubuntor491> thông báo " mount: thiết bị dặc biệt ecryptfs không tồn tại
<vubuntor832> Mình mở file đã mã hóa ecryptfs bằng lệnh:  ecryptfs-mount-private , nhưng mình lại quên passpharse, mình  phai làm gì đây, giúp mình với
<C4NoC>  xóa đi
<vubuntor832> Xóa cái gì cơ
<_Tux_> vubuntor832: bạn có quyền khóc
<_Tux_> tôi hứa sẽ cười vào mặt bạn =)
<vubuntor832> mình đang khóc
<vubuntor832> fuck up
<_Tux_> quên passpharse thì khóc thôi chớ còn sao nữa
<vubuntor832> thực ra mình không biết cái passpharse đó
<vubuntor832> Cảm ơn vì đã giúp mình một cách hời hợt
<vubuntor832> bitch!
<_Tux_> vubuntor832: lol
<_Tux_> f**k you :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor832: nếu quên passphare mà dễ dàng phá được
<_Tux_> thì encrypt có tác dụng gì
<_Tux_> chả nhẽ khi mã hóa dữ liệu bạn không hiểu điều đó
<_Tux_> mà còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm chửi người khác
<vubuntor948> Cảm ơn vì đã giúp mình một cách hời hợt  -------------> Hay
 * _Tux_ chả có trách nhiệm giúp thằng nào cả
<_Tux_> hô hô
<vubuntor832> Dúng là mình không biết điều đó khi mã hóa
<CoconutCrab> cố mà nhớ chứ ai mà bẻ được
 * _Tux_ cầm càng CoconutCrab 
 * _Tux_ bẻ đánh cắc một cái
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor832> ???
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chắc chôm máy của ai
<C4NoC> :3
<_Tux_> :p
<vubuntor426> chao các bạn
<vubuntor426> cho minh dia chi tai ubuntu 12.04 tieng viet
<vubuntor426> minh xin cam on
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu.com download 12.10
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor426: đó
<_Tux_> lúc cài chọn Tiếng Việt là được
<vubuntor426> ma ban nay dung thu hay la sao vay ban
<vubuntor426> Hệ điều hành cũng tiếng việt hả bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor426: ubuntu nó là nguồn mở
<_Tux_> và miễn phí
<_Tux_> đâu có dùng thử
<vubuntor426> uh
<vubuntor426> Mà tiếng việt trong hệ điều hành luôn hay chỉ là những bước cài tiếng việt thôi vậy bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor426: tất cả luôn
<vubuntor426> vâng
<vubuntor426> cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều
<vubuntor426> có bạn nào chỉ mình cách cài ubuntu 12.10 bang usb khong vay
<vubuntor426> minh xin cam on
<vubuntor426> ubuntu 12.10 cài trực tiếp trên windows 7 được không các bạn
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor751> cho minh hoi chut a
<vubuntor751> hello
<vubuntor751> co ai do ko a
<vubuntor751> giup minh chut dc ko a
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> mắc đi ăn roài
<vubuntor751> minh muon cai goi f77 va g++ cho ubuntu 12.04.1 ma ko dc
<vubuntor751> minh dung lenh sudo apt-get install f77
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vubuntor751> may bao: Unable to locate package f77
<CoconutCrab> wat the...
<CoconutCrab> f77 là fortran 77 à?
<vubuntor751> dung roi ban ah
<vubuntor751> minh muon cai ca f90 va f95 nua
<vubuntor751> cai thu ma chang dc
<CoconutCrab> apt-cache search fortran
<CoconutCrab> xem tên gói rồi cài vao
<CoconutCrab> tor nhanh lạ lùng
<vubuntor751> minh thu xem sao ban nhe
<vubuntor751> khong thay dc ban a
<vubuntor751> minh chon goi gfortran
<vubuntor751> sudo apt-get install gfortran
<vubuntor751> ko dc
<vubuntor751> ^^
<vubuntor751> ban con do ko a
<vubuntor751> hix
<vubuntor751> ho tro minh chut dc ko ay
<vubuntor948> apt-cache search f77 truoc
<vubuntor948> roi copy dung  ten goi muon cai
<vubuntor948>  apt-cache search gfortran gfortran - The GNU Fortran 95 compiler gfortran-4.5 - The GNU Fortran 95 compiler gfortran-4.5-doc - Documentation for the GNU Fortran compiler (gfortran) gfortran-doc - Documentation for the GNU Fortran compiler (gfortran) gfortran-multilib - The GNU Fortran 95 compiler (multilib files) lib32gfortran3 - Runtime library for GNU Fortran applications (32bit) lib32gfortran3-dbg - Runtime library for GN
<zxcduc> cho em hỏi làm thế nào để libre office viết hoa đầu dòng khi dùng ibus vậy?
<vubuntor751> dc roi ban ah
<vubuntor751> minh hoi them chut
<vubuntor751> lam the nao de gion o cung ubuntu dc vay
<C4NoC> vubuntor751: delete?
<vubuntor751> ko
<vubuntor751> y minh la gion o cung
<vubuntor751> giong nhu kieu ma ccleaner trong window lam do a
<C4NoC> ko cần
<vubuntor751> goi y minh chut a
<C4NoC> vào home ấy
<C4NoC> có gì nhiều thì xóa đi
<vubuntor751> vay cac files sau khi minh xoa thi no di dau a
<C4NoC> mất chứ đi đâu
<vubuntor751> minh thuong dung lenh "rm"
<C4NoC> rm đó
<vubuntor751> no ko de trong thu muc giong nhu "Recycle Bin" trong window a
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor751> ban co dung qsub bao gio ko a
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là cái gì thế
<vubuntor751> minh dung tren workstation
<vubuntor751> thay co lenh nay
<vubuntor751> de submit cac jobs cho may ay
<C4NoC> chịu, hem bít
<vubuntor751> khong hieu co cai dc cho ban destop ko vay
<C4NoC> ko biết nó là cái gì
<vubuntor751> torque
<vubuntor751> hix
<vubuntor751> kho khan qua nhi
<vubuntor751> minh ko co nhieu kinh nghiem ve cai nau
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-03
<vubuntor568> chào các bạn
<vubuntor568> hôm nay ubuntu có gì mới vậy
<C4NoC> .g ubuntu news
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://www.ubuntu-news.net/
<C4NoC> đó
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu-News (at www.ubuntu-news.net)
<vubuntor499> Bác nào chuẩn bị mua điện thoại Ubuntu chưa ?
<vubuntor439> Ubuntu của mình hồi wa còn nhận wifi nhưng hôm nay lại không nhận, trong khi win8 vẫn nhận bình thường!
<vubuntor627> hi
<vubuntor149> Alo, có ai k? Cho mình hỏi xíu ..
<vubuntor627> hic
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor627> mình cũng đang muốn hỏi đây
<C4NoC> mình cũng muốn hỏi đây
<vubuntor627> mọi người có biết biểu tượng Network Manager trong ubuntu 10.04 ở đâu không?
<exCrab> góc phải phía trên
<vubuntor627> lôi nó ra panel thế nào
<vubuntor627> mình k thấy
<vubuntor627> giờ không biết làm thế nào để lấy ra
<exCrab> nó vẫn có mà
<exCrab> screenshot?
<vubuntor627> Nó chỉ có 1 cái hiển thị Wifi
<vubuntor149> C4Noc : mình hỏi xíu đc k bợn ? :D
<exCrab> click vào
<vubuntor627> xong đến pin, bluetooth, mail, ngày giờ và tên máy thôi
<vubuntor627> click vào screenshot à bạn
<vubuntor627> cái đấy ở chỗ nào đấy?
<exCrab> click vào cái biểu tượng wiffi
<C4NoC> có xài ubuntu đâu
<C4NoC> hỏi cũng chịu
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor627> xong mình chọn gì nữa, t thấy ở đấy nó có mấy mạng wifi thôi
<vubuntor627> nhưng k có pass
<vubuntor627> cách kết nối đó mình biết rồi
<exCrab> click vào wifi
<exCrab> vào mạng muốn kết nối
<exCrab> gõ pass
<exCrab> thế thô
<vubuntor627> mình muốn tìm cái network manager để dùng Dcom 3G  ý mà
<exCrab> hmm
<vubuntor627> hi
<exCrab> cắm vào dùng cái usb modeswitch
<exCrab> bạn lên forum hay wiki tìm có hướng dẫm chi tiết sẵn rồi
<vubuntor627> modes switch
<vubuntor627> ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor627> mình lên tra từ sáng giờ mấy cách mà lamfk được
<vubuntor149> ai dùng Ibus cho mình hỏi với, làm cách nào để chat tiếng việt có dấu trong skype k ? :D
<exCrab> .g dcom 3g ubuntu-vn
<iPhenny> exCrab: http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/1425880/
<iSupyBot> Title: hỏi cài 3g cho ubuntu 12.04 LTS | Tinhte.vn - Cộng đồng Khoa học & Công nghệ (at www.tinhte.vn)
<exCrab> .g dcom 3g site:ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> exCrab: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=21766
<exCrab> .g dcom 3g usb-modeswitch
<iPhenny> exCrab: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_3G_Modem
<iSupyBot> Title: USB 3G Modem - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<vubuntor627> Cảm ơn exCrab nha
<vubuntor627> để mình đọc thử xem sao
<vubuntor627> :)
<C4NoC>  cám ơn exCrab nha
<exCrab> gõ sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<exCrab> sau đó gỡ cái 3G ra
<exCrab> gắn lại
<exCrab> click vào cái biểu tượng wifi
<exCrab> nó sẽ hiện ra cái 3G
<vubuntor627> gõ vào terminal à
<exCrab> ờ
<vubuntor627> để mình thử làm
<vubuntor512> minh vừa cài bản ubuntu 10.10 và không kết nối internet dc phải làm ntn hả các bạn
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn 10.10
<C4NoC> lên thẳng 12.10 đi
<vubuntor512> ừ do mình dùng lần đầu nên chưa rõ bạn ạ
<vubuntor512> để mình tháo ra cài bản 12.10
<vubuntor606> cho em hỏi tại sao khi cài apt-proz và my unity, khi chạy lệnh update, lệnh vẫn chạy bình thường nhưng khi đến  đoạn hiện ra mấy ppa em add vào thì nó lại báo là 404 not found và khi cài thì nó báo là ko tìm thấy
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-04
<vubuntor119> C4NoC: tải về cài xong tèo lun, khỏi dùng :|
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> gì thế
<vubuntor119> hàng fe chứ gì
<Alfred__> Hello?
<vubuntor216> mọi người ơi cho em hỏi ai có link file: getStardictDatabase.tar.bz2 trong http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=33615 không?
<vubuntor216> link die rồi
<vubuntor141> Chào các bạn, cho mình hỏi là plugin nào hỗ trợ rtmp protocol cho python 2.7 vậy? mình thử tìm kiếm nhưng không thấy kết quả như mong muốn.
<vubuntor141> Mình add một link radio vào rhythm và mở link đó thì nhận được lỗi như thế này : Python (v2.7) requires to install plugins to support the following multimedia feature: RTMP protocol source
<_Tux_> .g rtmp python
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://code.google.com/p/rtmplite/
<iSupyBot> Title: rtmplite - Flash RTMP server in Python - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<vubuntor901> các anh cho emhoi về linux mint
<vubuntor901> chả là thế này emcos làm cái usb linux mà căm trên máy bàn chạy vù vù.cắm vào laptop thi đen ngòm.máy em vẫn boot  được bằng usb nhé
<vubuntor901> các bác ko có ai trên mạng ư
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-05
<vubuntor599> C4NoC: day me cai cho xong stardict di
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor599> C4NoC: dạy thì dạy cho chot chớ
<C4NoC> giờ ai xài stardict nữa ta
<C4NoC> qua goldendict đi
<vubuntor599> ờ
<vubuntor599> ha
<vubuntor599> nhuwngme cứ cài đẻ me chỉ đứa khác :D
<vubuntor599> nó hỏi
<vubuntor824> mình cần hỗ trợ: Hôm qua minh cài đặt ssh server, thử một số thao tác như là tạo dsa key, tự cài đặt key và ssh vào chính máy mình (user mandalord). Hôm nay bật lên không rõ vì sao không vào được user mandalord, nhưng lại có thể vào được các user khác (hiện tại mình đang dùng user administrator cũng cùng máy đấy thấy chạy bình thường). Mình không
<vubuntor824> đây là file auth.log của mình: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1499051/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor824: là sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor824: ko vào dc user mandalord là ko ssh đc ?
<vubuntor824> tức là giờ mình không login được vào user mandalord, nhưng có thể login vào tất cả cacs user khác
<vubuntor824> ko
<vubuntor824> tại mình nghĩ khi cài ssh có thể mình làm sai chỗ nào đó
<vubuntor824> ví dụ như mình có chmod một số file và thư mục
<n0bawk> bạn cài ssh như thế nào?
<n0bawk> chmod file nào?
<vubuntor824> mình apt-get openssh-server
<vubuntor824> chmod 600 authorized_keys
<n0bawk> vubuntor824: ko đăng nhập đc  nó báo gì?
<vubuntor824> chmod 700 ./ssh
<vubuntor824> nó không báo gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor824: ko đăng nhập dc là ko đăng nhập đc qua ssh?
<vubuntor824> ko đăng nhập được tại màn hình login
<n0bawk> hmmm
<vubuntor824> còn đăng nhập ở ctrl f1 thì vẫn được
<vubuntor824> chắc ssh thì cũng dc
<NgoHuy> chmod 777 /tmp thử đi bồ
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: sshd_config ra sao?
<vubuntor824> đã xong rồi sao
<vubuntor824> config chỉ ngăn ko cho ssh root mà thôi
<vubuntor824> chứ cũng ko biết gì nhiều mà config
<_Tux_> session opened for user root by mandalord(uid=0)
<_Tux_> thế có khi tại cái này
<NgoHuy> Æ°t ?
<NgoHuy> wt?
<_Tux_> sao mandalord lại có uid = 0?
<n0bawk> >:3
<NgoHuy> nó là root rồi
<vubuntor824> cái đó là sao hả anh tux
<NgoHuy> :3
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> hardcore chơi LFS
<_Tux_> mà hỏi uid = 0 thì sao
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> thì nó là root
<_Tux_> không cho login là đúng rồi chứ sao
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor824> à lfs là đang thử theo sách hướng dẫn:D
<n0bawk> tưởng cái đó là ko cho root login qua ssh >;3
<vubuntor824> nhưng mà cái đó bỏ không cũng lâu rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: tạo user khác
<_Tux_> coi sao :D
<vubuntor824> em đang vào bằng user khác đây
<n0bawk> id mandalord
<n0bawk> nó ra cái gì là biết ngay :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: thử n0bawk nói xem
<vubuntor824> uid=1000(mandalord) gid=1000(mandalord) groups=1000(mandalord),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse)
<_Tux_> ok
<vubuntor824> đó là kq quả id mandalord
<_Tux_> User mandalord authorized keys /home/mandalord/.ssh/authorized_keys is not a regular file
<_Tux_> nghĩa là sao ta :D
<vubuntor824> à cái đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: ssh -vvv xxx@xxx xem nào
<vubuntor824> hôm qua em tưởng là tạo 1 dir tên là authorized_keys rồi cho cái key pub vào trong
<vubuntor824> sau mới biết là authorized_keys là một file text
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor824> ssh thành công luôn
<vubuntor824> ssh -v mandalord@192.168.1.105
<vubuntor824> nhập pass là ok lun
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: thế xong rồi còn gì
<vubuntor824> nhưng mà ko đăng nhập được qua màn hình đăg nhập
<C4NoC> lolz
<_Tux_> màn hình đăng nhập?
<vubuntor824> ssh thì ko sao, nhưng chẳng hiểu sao ko đăng nhập được qua màn hình đăng nhập. Cứ đâng nhập là nó nhá sáng 1 cái rồi lại quay về màn hình đăng nhập
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> console
<C4NoC> hay GUI
<vubuntor824> GUI
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: thế thì check .xsessions_error
<vubuntor824> console vẫn đăng nhập dc
<vubuntor824> file đó ở đâu anh
<NgoHuy> vubuntor824: chmod 777 /tmp
<NgoHuy> :|
<NgoHuy> là thử chưa
<vubuntor824> đã chmod rồi
<_Tux_> NgoHuy: 1777 =]]
<NgoHuy> =]]
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: thôi xài console cho nó hardcore
<_Tux_> :p
<NgoHuy> chơi sticky bit vào là há mõm đó anh
<NgoHuy> =))
<_Tux_> NgoHuy: nhầm á
<C4NoC>  login vào console rồi startx
<vubuntor824> thôi em xin, xài console chắc phát điên
<C4NoC> nhanh gọn
<NgoHuy> vubuntor824: reboot đi
<vubuntor824> cũng ko đc thì phải
<NgoHuy> =))
<vubuntor824> em đã thử stop lightdm rồi bật lại nhưng ko dc
<NgoHuy> cat .xsession-error coai
<NgoHuy> tập đọc log đi
<NgoHuy> @@~
<vubuntor824> cái .xsession-error ở đâu hả anh
<NgoHuy> ở user_dir
<NgoHuy> :|
<_Tux_> ~/.xxx
<_Tux_> đưa cái đấy đây =]]
<vubuntor824> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1499092/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor824> xsession
<_Tux_> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":1"
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> có vẻ như gconf của chú này bị bung béo rồi sao á
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: reset mịa hết gconf rồi dconf unity và compiz các kiểu đi
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor824> em đang dùng lubuntu lxde chưa biết compiz là gì:D
<vubuntor824> thấy cái error này
<vubuntor824> ko rõ có liên quan ko
<vubuntor824> nhưng em mới cài vncserver và x11vnc hôm qua, dùng display :0 và :1
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor824> cũng tự chạy trên chính máy mình luôn
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: tắt mấy cái kia đi
<_Tux_> xem login được hem
<vubuntor824> em đã kill hết rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: disable lúc khởi động coi
<_Tux_> mà xóa hết đống gconf đi
<vubuntor824> qconf là gì hả anh
<_Tux_> mấy cái thư mục . trong home á
<_Tux_> xóa bớt đi
<_Tux_> những cái chứa config ấy
<vubuntor705> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi là mình chmod 1 fle rùi nhưng khi mình chạy 1 file # khi truy xuất đêns nọ lại bị báo lỗi là chưa cấp. mình vào lại thì lại mất ô tích allow execute
<vubuntor705> ai biết giúp mình với
<vubuntor705> mình tích lại ô đó. chạy lại thì lại file kia thì file đó lại báo lỗi là chưa cấp. vào lại xem thì lại mất
<vubuntor705> :( mình buồn quá
<vubuntor705> ai biết lỗi này k sửa mình vs
<vubuntor705> :((
<vubuntor705> không ai giúp mình à
<vubuntor705> mọi người ơi giúp mình vs. mình đang rất cần
<vubuntor705> diễn đàn ơi
<vubuntor705> sao ko ai giúp mình vậy
<vubuntor705> ?
<vubuntor705> ?????????????
<vubuntor705> ko ai trả lời mình à
<vubuntor705> nói thật là mình đang rất cần
<NgoHuy> chmod +x filename
<vubuntor705> thanks bạn nhé. để mình thử
<vubuntor705> vẫn không đc bạn ơi
<vubuntor705> chmod xong xem thì đc
<vubuntor705> nhưng khi chạy file thưc thi thì nó lại mất
<vubuntor705> mình ko hiểu nổi thế là bị làm sao nữa
<vubuntor705> ai giải quyết dùm mình đc ko
<NgoHuy> bạn chạy file gì
<NgoHuy> chạy như thế nào
<NgoHuy> ?
<vubuntor705> mình cái jbuilder 2006
<vubuntor705> mình chạy file j ý
<vubuntor705> nó tên là java
<vubuntor705> mình chạy file install_linux.sh
<vubuntor705> rùi nó gọi đến file tên là jaava trong thư mục bin
<vubuntor705> lúc đầu mình cấp quyền cho exe cho file đó ruid
<vubuntor705> khi chạy file install kia thì truy xuất đến lại mất
<vubuntor705> :(
<vubuntor705> tớ cũng ko biết nó là file gì nữa bạn ạ. nó có icon hình tứ thoi ý
<vubuntor705> click vào thì  nó ko unknown
<vubuntor705> nhưng thực vẫn thực thi đc. chỉ cần cấp quyền thôi mà bi h mình ko biết thực thi như thế nào
<vubuntor705> :(
<NgoHuy> nó là file bin
<NgoHuy> lúc bạn chmod +x nó có báo gì không
<NgoHuy> ?
<vubuntor705> vậy bi h làm thế nào bi giờ? mình đang cần cái jbuilder gấp
<vubuntor705> luc chmod vào
<vubuntor705> properties
<vubuntor705> xem thì nó tích vào allow rùi
<vubuntor705> nó ko bảo gì cả
<vubuntor705> gõ chmod +x enter là xong
<NgoHuy> mở terminal chmod +x filename
<vubuntor705> t gõ trong terimal mà
<NgoHuy> lúc build bạn có phải bung file nén ra không
<NgoHuy> ?
<NgoHuy> hay bung sẵn rồi build
<NgoHuy> ?
<vubuntor705> à đầu đuôi thế này
<vubuntor705> lúc đầu là cso 1 file .sh
<vubuntor705> mình thực thi nó thì nó bung ra thư mục mới
<vubuntor705> có thư mục bin đó bên trong
<vubuntor705> rồi file .sh tiếp tục chạy thì báo lỗi java permision denied
<vubuntor705> mình cấp quyền ok rùi
<vubuntor705> chạy lại file .sh
<vubuntor705> lại báo lỗi đó tiếp
<vubuntor705> vào xem lại peoperties thi quyền mình vừa cấp lại bị mất.:(
<vubuntor705> bi h làm thế nào bi h ?
<NgoHuy> okay
<NgoHuy> mở cái file kia rarooif chmod trong đó
<vubuntor705> file .sh đó hả c
<NgoHuy> do nó archive quên chmod
<NgoHuy> :D
<NgoHuy> file mà bung ra cài đó bạn
<vubuntor705> là file .sh hay là cái file bin vậy
<NgoHuy> "mình thực thi nó thì nó bung ra thư mục mới"
<NgoHuy> thư mục này đâu ra thì tìm nó
<NgoHuy> mở ra chmod sau đó làm tiếp
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor972> các bạn ới
<vubuntor972> mình bị lỗi này ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor972> hjc
<vubuntor972> mình cài đặt 1 file .sh nó bung ra 1 thư mục khác nhưng khi nó chạy tiếp thì 1 file trong thư mục đó báo lỗi
<vubuntor972> permis denied
<vubuntor972> mình cấp quyền thực thi rùi
<vubuntor972> mình chạy lại fie .sh thì nó lại báo tiếp lỗi đó
<vubuntor972> mình vào lại xem thì quyền thực thi mình vừ cấp nó lại mất
<vubuntor972> ai bết giúp mình vơi . mình dang cần gấp
<vubuntor972> :(
<truongan> thì cấp quyền thực thi cho cái file nào báo lỗi
<vubuntor972> mình cấp lại cho nó rùi
<NgoHuy> vấn đề ở chỗ
<vubuntor972> khi chạy file .sh thì nó lại báo là ko có tiếp
<NgoHuy> nó tự bung ra đè file cũ
<vubuntor972> đúng rùi
<NgoHuy> như cài pkgbuild ấy
<NgoHuy> :p
<vubuntor972> :D
<NgoHuy> nên pahri lầm việc ử cấp độ pre compile
<vubuntor972> nó đè lên thế là lai mất tiếp
<vubuntor972> là thế nào
<vubuntor972> bi h mình phải làm thế nào :((
<NgoHuy> mở bằng chương trình archive lên
<NgoHuy> thôi
<NgoHuy> :p
<NgoHuy> hoặc thủ công
<vubuntor972> thế nào?
<NgoHuy> bung ra chmod xong archive lại
<NgoHuy> :D
<vubuntor972> là bi h mình có file đó rùi
<vubuntor972> mình nén lại
<vubuntor972> cùi lại bung lại ra
<vubuntor972> bi hiện tại là 1 thư mục
<vubuntor972> tên là LINUX
<vubuntor972> mình sẽ làm ntn?
<vubuntor972> :(
<truongan> cài cái gì mà phức tạp vậy
<vubuntor757> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor757> :((
<Tux|Windoof> giúp gì
<Tux|Windoof> có cháy nhà à?
<vubuntor757> bạn oei
<vubuntor757> hơn cả cháy nhà ý
<vubuntor757> bạn giúp mình quyên thực thi cho 1 file đc ko
<vubuntor757> :((
<vubuntor757> nó tạo ra 1 thư mục bên trong có thư mục bin
<Tux|Windoof> ếu mịa
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-06
<vubuntor726> chào bạn. bạn có thể giúp mình được không
<vubuntor726> cho mình hỏi. Cái Vi trong ubuntu. Tại sao mình xóa kí tự nhưng nó không mất. nó cũng vẫn hiện trên màn hình. Còn Fedora hay distro khác thì không?
 * vubuntor030 bi danh cap IP roai
<vubuntor693> Nếu cài Windows // Ubuntu thì nên đặt phân vùng Ext4 cài Ubuntu ở đâu: Đầu đĩa cứng (bằng cách cắt phân vùng ổ C) hay ở cuối ổ đĩa
 * vubuntor030 chả cài thế bao jờ
<vubuntor693> vậy chứ cài sao
<vubuntor693> Em hồi trước vẫn hay cài Ubuntu // Windows XP. Phân vùng Ext4 ổ cuối bảng phân vùng. Nhưng do là ổ cứng trước bị hư nên nay phải cẩn thận
<vubuntor030> lên forum đọc đê, có hướng dẫn cụ thể đó thui
<vubuntor693> forum hay tài liệu ngưởi dùng hở bạn
 * vubuntor030 cài toàn tra gg, vừa làm vừa mò
<vubuntor030> vubuntor693: hỏi ông FatCrab và mấy ông bự bự á, me k bít
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-30
<vubuntor924> chào các bác, em cài cái ubuntu 13.10 nhưng không tăng giảm được độ sáng màn hình, em xài acer 571, không biết có cách nào khắc phục không, nhờ các pác chỉ giúp em
<Stanley00> vubuntor924: bạn thêm acpi_osi=linux và acpi_backlight=vendor vào kernel lúc khởi động nha.
<vubuntor924> thanks
 * dxta 
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-31
<mariozx> Xin chào mọi người
<favadi> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<mariozx> :)
<mariozx> em có lap toshiba, card wifi: Realtek RTL8723AE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC (không phải RTL8723AE-BT)
<mariozx> Em cài ubunt 13.10 được không ạ, có nhận card wifi ko ạ?
<mariozx> trước em đã thử với 12.10 nhưng không được
<mariozx> ubot2`: giúp em với :)
<ubot2`> mariozx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mariozx> :(
<mariozx> favadi
<_Tux_> mariozx: cài vào
<_Tux_> nhận hay không thì biết ngay thôi
<mariozx> E đang dùng win 7, giờ cài song song, nếu nhận thì bỏ luôn win 7 cài lại à anh
<_Tux_> mariozx: chạy live usb
<_Tux_> nếu nhận wifi thì cài
<_Tux_> mà không nhận thì cũng cài
<_Tux_> cài xong có cách để có wifi
<_Tux_> có phải Hackintosh đếu đâu mà xoắn
<mariozx> yes, chắc em phải backup data đã, hy vọng được
<_Tux_> liên quan gì
<_Tux_> cài cho đúng cách là được
<vubuntor065> cho hoi sao caii ubuntu xong sao xai` lag qua z
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-01
 * FunCrab chích fun vô kid__ 
 * kid__ bơi bơi
<vubuntor937> các anh cho e hỏi
<vubuntor937> làm sao add fedora
<vubuntor937> vào menu boot cảu win 8 ạ
<vubuntor937> e cài fedora trước, và win 8 sau
<vubuntor937> giờ ko boot vào fedora đc ạ
<vubuntor937> ko có ai hỗ trợ e cái à
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: không
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: dùng UEFI thì nó boot được có gì đâu
<_Tux_> còn ếu xài UEFI thì chịu
<_Tux_> bảo dùng EasyBCD gì đó
<_Tux_> thì tự tìm hiểu tự dùng
<_Tux_> và tự chịu trách nhiệm
 * _Tux_ chỉ xài grub
<vubuntor937> vâng
<vubuntor937> nếu e dùng grub thì đc ko ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: không biết
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ không xài fedora
<VHNgoc> ném đá đi
<_Tux_> tưởng người xài fedora toàn sysadmin cơ mà
<VHNgoc> vào #ubuntu-vn hỏi fedora
<vubuntor937> vãi
<vubuntor937> :)))
<vubuntor937> e mới học nên cái thôi
<vubuntor937> =D
 * _Tux_ chả được học mịa gì
<_Tux_> sợ nhất các bạn Đại Học Chữ To
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-02
<vubuntor006> Xin chào mọi người. Mình muốn hỏi. máy ubuntu mình đang nhận ip từ DHCP mình muốn đặt ip dự phòng cho nó nếu ko nhận được ip từ DHCP thì nó nhận ip dự phòng đó. đặt ip dự phòng như thế nào ạ. mong hồi âm
<Stanley00> theo /me biết thì chỉ có thể là DHCP hoặc ip tĩnh thôi bạn à, mà tại sao lại có chuyện dự phòng được nhỉ? /me thấy nhu cầu này hơi đặc biệt
<vubuntor006> hi. có thể /me chưa gặp cái này thì phải. trong windows có chỗ đặt ip dự phòng đó trong mục đặt ip internet protocol version... > advanced>WINs. cái ip này rất quan trọng khi người quản trị phải quản trị máy từ xa. nếu máy chủ DHCP gặp vấn đề thì ip dư phòng này được set cho máy đó. người quản trị vẫn có thể  telnet với máy trạm. còn nếu
<Stanley00> thế máy bạn quản trị thuộc loại máy client cho end user hay là server? số lượng nhiều hay it?
<vubuntor006> hi. mình đang tìm hiểu linux thôi. mà mắc cái này. ko biết linux đặt cái ip dự phòng đó ở đâu. kiếm ko ra tài liệu nên mới phải lên đây hỏi. mong mọi người biết chỉ dùm.
<Stanley00> vubuntor006: /me vừa tìm được cái link này, không chắc là Ubuntu còn dùng mấy file interfaces này hay không, bạn sẵn tiện check luôn nhá. http://www.crazysquirrel.com/computing/debian/network/aliased-interface.jspx
<SuperLuserv2> [ Adding an Aliased Interface ] - www.crazysquirrel.com
<Stanley00> nói thật là /me vẫn thấy vụ này không logic tí nào, sn _Tux__ không bận gì thì vào chỉ giáo /me với
<OfficeCrab> viết script, fail thì tự set
<vubuntor006> sử dụng cách đặt nhiều ip cho 1 NIC như Stanley00 cũng đúng trong trường hợp mình cần. nhưng không biết nó có giống cơ chế như bên window ko.
<vubuntor006> lúc viết script làm sao mình biết được nó ko nhận được ip của DHCP bạn @Off...
<Stanley00> vubuntor006: tại sao lại cần phải biết *giống window hay không*?
<_Tux__> vubuntor006: đấy có phải ip dự phòng gì đâu
<_Tux__> đặt thêm 1 dải vào trong một interface thôi mà
<_Tux__> Network Manager làm tốt
<_Tux__> Stanley00: cơ mà như kiểu của bạn này
<_Tux__> nó làm sao á
<_Tux__> set bố nó ip tĩnh cho rồi
<_Tux__> =)
<vubuntor006> tại mình muốn biết trên windows có cái đó thì bên linux nó là cái gì. vì thường thì trong hệ thống có cả windows và linux.
<Stanley00> _Tux__: thì đấy, /me cũng thấy nó không logic tí nào :D
<vubuntor006> đúng là trường hợp của Stanley00 chỉ là giải pháp tạm thời. vì đó là cách set nhiều ip cho 1 NIC
<_Tux__> vubuntor006: windows thì nó cũng thế thôi
<_Tux__> khác gì
<vubuntor006> thì tại chưa rõ nên nhờ chỉ giáo thôi. chứ linux ko rành :D
<_Tux__> trong một hệ thống sản xuất
<_Tux__> thường thì người ta chả để ip động bao giờ
<_Tux__> khó quản lý
<vubuntor006> tiện cho hỏi luôn cái Recycle Bin của ubuntu 12.04 nó nằm ở đâu ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor006: tốt nhất là bạn quên hết các khái niệm trên window đi, linux không phải là window đâu, nên không dễ map kiểu đó đâu bạn à
<vubuntor006> :D. thì mới qua linux mà bác Stanley00. vẫn còn cái chính kiến cũ chứ :D
<Stanley00> thì /me đã chỉ cách tìm hiểu rồi đấy, cứ quên window đi đã.
<luyen> hello
<Cua8Chan> ?
<luyen> hỏi đáp mọi thứ ở đây phải ko ạ?
<Cua8Chan> uhm
<Cua8Chan> hm
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-03
<vubuntor152> mình có viết 1 bash shell đơn giản dùng sshpass để thực thi cùng 1 nhóm lệnh trên remote server, nhung sau khi thực thi trên server đầu tiên nhưng nó lại ko thoát lệnh để thực thi ở server khác, bạn nào có thể debug lỗi giúp mình không?
<vubuntor152> File run.sh của mình có nội dung
<vubuntor152> #!/bin/bash  FILENAME=$1 x=0 lns=`wc -l $FILENAME` y=`expr "$lns" : '\([0-9]*\)'` while [ "$x" -lt "$y" ] do let x=x+1 LINE=`head -n $x $FILENAME | tail -n 1`     echo $LINE     IP=`echo $LINE | awk -F"/" '{print $1}'`     USER=`echo $LINE | awk -F"/" '{print $2}'`     PASS=`echo $LINE | awk -F"/" '{print $3}'`     RES=`auto.sh $USER $IP $PASS` done
<vubuntor152> file auto.sh nội dung
<vubuntor152> export PASSWORD=$3 sshpass.sh $1@$2 "wget http://vipdemo.com/setup.sh;chmod +x ./setuppts.sh;./setuppts.sh;"
<vubuntor152> file sshpass.sh có nội dung
<vubuntor152> sshpass -p $PASSWORD ssh -oStrictHostKeyChecking=no $@
<chungbd> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor152> mình có viết 1 bash shell đơn giản dùng sshpass để thực thi cùng 1 nhóm lệnh trên remote server, nhung sau khi thực thi trên server đầu tiên nhưng nó lại ko thoát lệnh để thực thi ở server khác, file setup.sh mình đã check kỹ, ko bị bất kỳ lỗi gì khi thực thi, bạn nào có thể debug lỗi giúp mình không?
<vubuntor152> Chức năng của scrip: lấy thông tin IP/user/passwd trên 1 file, kết nối đến server thông qua sshpass, download và chạy file setup.sh, thoát và làm với server khác
<vubuntor152> file run.sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683507/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor152> file auto.sh http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683521/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor152> các bạn hỗ trợ giúp mình http://paste.ubuntu.com/6683563/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<OfficeCrab> repeat hả
<vubuntor152> ?
<OfficeCrab> bật chế độ step by step của bash lên mà debug
<OfficeCrab> :]
<OfficeCrab> hay thêm vài dòng echo vào
<OfficeCrab> xem program flow
<vubuntor152> thử rồi
<OfficeCrab> thế là đơn giản nhất
<vubuntor152> mà ko phát hiện được
<vubuntor152> :(
<OfficeCrab> thêm echo vào đi
<OfficeCrab> xem trạng thái sau khi nó thực hiện xong lệnh đầu tiên
<vubuntor152> ko thấy trả về
<OfficeCrab> echo cơ mà
<vubuntor152> đang dùng sshpass cậu
 * OfficeCrab chưa dùng sshpass bao giờ
<OfficeCrab> vậy thử tự invoke tay nó có trả về không
<vubuntor152> nó ko thoát ra khỏi sshpass sau khi thực thi lệnh ở file setup,sh
<vubuntor152> cũng ko luôn
<vubuntor152> ngoại trừ Ctrl+C
<OfficeCrab> thế thì phải man sshpass rồi
<vubuntor152> dùng đúng hướng dẫn cảu sshpass
<OfficeCrab> nếu gõ tay mà nó còn chả thèm trả về thì chịu
<OfficeCrab> hay nó block mấy cái wget với setup.sh
<vubuntor152> trong nhóm lệnh của setup.sh, mình có thử nhiều cách để thoát
<vubuntor152> yes. có lẽ wget là vấn đề. lúc trước dùng scp thì ko sao
<vubuntor152> để mình thử lại xem rồi report lại
<OfficeCrab> ( . - .)
<vubuntor681> mình cài xong ispconfig rồi, có cách nào test chức năng trên mạng lan ko nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: nó là web
<_Tux_> cứ vô thôi
<vubuntor681> Tux cho hỏi tý
<vubuntor681> vd giờ mình muốn hosting 1 cái web
<vubuntor681> trên lan làm như nào nhỉ
<_Tux_> cài webserver
<_Tux_> những thứ cần thiết khác nữa
<_Tux_> xong
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor681> :|
 * _Tux_ nói thật
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: chỉ vậy thôi mà
<vubuntor681> Tux có làm thử lab này chưa?
<_Tux_> lab mịa gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: bạn hiểu về mạng ip
<_Tux_> thì tự nhiên sẽ hiểu host web ở LAN hay ở WAN bản chất chả khác gì nhau
 * n0bawk đoán bạn vubuntor681 đang phải làm bài thực hành :))
<_Tux_> n0bawk: SV bây giờ giỏi vãi
<_Tux_> =))
<mariozx> ae chém thế nào bạn ý sợ chạy mất rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-04
<vubuntor161> somebody save me
<vubuntor161> co ai hok ak ????
<vubuntor161> co ai giup minh hok ak ???/
<vubuntor246> hi
<vubuntor246> ai giup do voi
<vubuntor246> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/pro-nao-giup-em-voi-gap-ca-kho-qua-2900760.html#post20067395
<SuperLuserv2> [ Pro nào giúp em với( gặp ca khó quá ) ] - www.vn-zoom.com
<vubuntor246> ai giup minh cai loi nay tren con redhat voi
<_Tux_> RHEL
<_Tux_> lolz
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-05
<vubuntor105> alo alo
<vubuntor105> http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af216/vanessa9589/unnamed.jpg?t=1388888945
<vubuntor105> e gap cái trường hợp này khi khỏi động vào redhat
<vubuntor105> nó cứ đẩy ra 1 đông log báo lỗi Open VPN đó
<vubuntor105> ko login vào hệ điều hành được
<vubuntor105> ai biết chỉ giúp với
<luyen> có ai ko ạ cho em mình hỏi chút
<vn151502510> ok
<luyen> mình cái ubuntu 12.04
<luyen> thì máy nhận wifi được tầm 2 phút rồi lại dis
<luyen> và ko hiện lên nữa
<luyen> và mình dùng ubuntu 13.10 thì bình thường!
<vn151502510> 12.04.3 update xong vẫn bị vậy à?
<luyen> cụ thể là ngày xưa mình cài và chạy bình thường
<luyen> 1 thời gian sau quay lại cài để dùng thì dính lỗi này
<vn151502510> sau khi dis, mình có thể kết nối lại không?
<luyen> ko ạ
<vn151502510> giờ đang dùng à?
<luyen> nó ko hiện ra list các wifi
<luyen> giờ đang ubuntu 13.10
<luyen> và 1 vấn đề nữa là ko thể cài được wine
<vn151502510> mình dùng lubuntu, khi sleep nhiều lần cũng bị *disable* wifi.
<vn151502510> chạy lệnh `sudo killall -s TERM NetworkManager` để nó tự khởi động lại là được
<vn151502510> cài wine trong 13.10?
<luyen> ko phải là nó bị disable, wifi vẫn enable mà, kiểu như nó bị mất ko nhận được card wifi nữa
<luyen> vâng cài wine là trong 13.10 ạ
<vn151502510> wifi, có phím bấm bật/tắt wifi ko?
<luyen> how can i do it? i'm just use linux in short time
<luyen> có, nhưng chắc chắn ko phải vì nó
<luyen> mà thôi cám ơn anh nhé
<luyen> anh cho em hỏi về cái wine ấy
<vn151502510> thử `sudo apt-get install wine` xem nó báo gì
<luyen> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<luyen>  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed or
<luyen>                  wine1.7 but it is not going to be installed
<luyen> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<luyen> đây ạ
<vn151502510> hix, trước mình bị kiểu này do cài nhiều thằng bên ngoài quá, thực sự cũng không biết phải làm sao
<luyen> vâng
<_Tux_> luyen: update repo đi
<_Tux_> thiếu đồng bộ các gói nên nó bị vậy thôi
<_Tux_> còn vụ wifi thì card loại nào?
<luyen> anh có thể viết lệnh cho em được ko ạ
<_Tux_> luyen: sudo apt-get update
<luyen> cái wifi đấy là khi dùng 12.04 thồi còn 13.10 thì ổn định ạ
<luyen> klq, nhưng anh Tux này cùng tên trên diễn đàn phải ko ạ?
<_Tux_> luyen: giải trình nhiều quá
<luyen> am vừa update và chạy lại install thì vẫn bị lỗi như nãy
<_Tux_> luyen: dùng mirror nào?
<luyen> cạc tên là broadcard sao ấy ạ
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<SuperLuserv2> [ Cydia.vn - Cydia Việt Nam ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<_Tux_> luyen: đọc qua cái này đi đã
<_Tux_> ôi đệt
<_Tux_> sếp khanhpt redirect đi đâu vậy cà
<_Tux_> luyen: lspci | grep -i network
<luyen> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<luyen> cái link anh kia cho đi đâu ấy vậy?
<_Tux_> .g BCM4313 ubuntu 13.10
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/368448/13-10-bcm4313-network-problems-after-update
<_Tux_> luyen: đó
<_Tux_> giải pháp đấy
<_Tux_> google giỏi vãi
<_Tux_> luyen: thế đang dùng mirro nào?
<_Tux_> hỏi nãy giờ rồi
<luyen> em ko biết mirro là gì >.<
<_Tux_> s/mirro/mirror
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_ meant to say: luyen: thế đang dùng mirror nào?
<_Tux_> luyen: repo dùng để update ubuntu ấy
<luyen> em ko biết ạ
<luyen> với lại em bảo là cái wifi ấy nó chỉ bị trên 12.04, giờ em dùng 13.10 ổn định mà, cho em hỏi về cái wine kia ấy
<_Tux_> luyen: 12.04 cũng có thể cách xử lý tương đương vậy
<_Tux_> luyen: đổi mirror sang cái nào up2date là được
<luyen> a chỉ luôn cho em cách xem mirror của em ở đâu đi
<_Tux_> mạng lởm quá
<_Tux__> má nó
<_Tux__> kéo torrent nhiều mà rớt cả WAN
<_Tux__> lolz
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-31
<vubuntor588> Hi All
<lewtds> hi vubuntor588
<vubuntor588> tôi cấp nhập từ u12.04 lên 14.04.1, sau khi cập nhật xong và khởi động lại máy thì không login được
<vubuntor588> tôi cấp nhập từ u12.04 lên 14.04.1, sau khi cập nhật xong và khởi động lại máy thì không login được
<vubuntor588> tôi cấp nhập từ u12.04 lên 14.04.1, sau khi cập nhật xong và khởi động lại máy thì không login được
<vubuntor588> tôi cấp nhập từ u12.04 lên 14.04.1, sau khi cập nhật xong và khởi động lại máy thì không login được
<vubuntor588> ???????????????
<vubuntor588> ???????????????
<vubuntor588> tôi cấp nhập từ u12.04 lên 14.04.1, sau khi cập nhật xong và khởi động lại máy thì không login được
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-01
 * FlyingChicken ngo ngoe :3.
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-04
<vubuntor271> Hi
<vubuntor271> Mình lỡ set pemission cho thư mục etc là 666
<vubuntor271> Giờ có cách nào khôi phục lại ko
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-05
<vubuntor090> hi
<vubuntor090> mình lỡ set permission của /etc là 666
<vubuntor090> giờ có cách nào khôi phục lại permission cho /etc ko?
<MrTuxHdb> thì chuyển lại thành 644
<MrTuxHdb> nhầm folder là 755
<vubuntor090> nhưng mình lỡ reboot máy rồi
<MrTuxHdb> liên quan éo gì
<MrTuxHdb> vào single mode mà chmod lại
<vubuntor090> giờ ko vào đc
<vubuntor090> có thể hướng dẫn mình đc ko?
<MrTuxHdb> .g ubuntu single user recovery mode
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<vubuntor090> ok thanks
<vubuntor090> mình đã làm theo hướng dẫn, sau đó reboot máy lại thì bị lỗi network configuration
<vubuntor090> lỗi /etc/init.d/rcS permission denied
<MrTuxHdb> đừng bảo là vui tính -R cmnl nhá?
<vubuntor090> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<vubuntor090> mình làm theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor090> tới bước 9
<SuperLuserv3> [ RecoveryMode - Ubuntu Wiki ] - wiki.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor090> rồi reboot máy lại thôi
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> đấy là để vào recovery mode
<MrTuxHdb> còn vào đó rồi thì bạn phải thao tác để chmod lại
<MrTuxHdb> vấn đề là trước đó bạn chmod có -R không?
<vubuntor090> ah ok
<vubuntor090> giờ thì vào đc rồi
<vubuntor090> mình đã set permission lại cho /etc rồi
<vubuntor090> thanks
<vubuntor090> nhưng mà cho hỏi là sau khi vào thì ko thấy dashboard hay gì hết
<MrTuxHdb> tự xử nốt phần còn lại thôi
<vubuntor465> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor465> libodbc.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<vubuntor465> em bi loi nhu nay co ai giup em voi a
<MrTuxHdb> tại phải phải giúp hầy
<MrTuxHdb> có liên quan đến ubuntu hem?
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> mà sao đòi chạy lib64 bit trên ubuntu 32 bit
<vubuntor465> vay phai lam sao ha a
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<vubuntor465> em dung ubuntu 15
<MrTuxHdb> khóc chứ sao :D
<vubuntor465> huhu
<vubuntor465> khoc roi do
<MrTuxHdb> bỏ nghề đi buôn đồ Tàu đầu độc dân An Nam
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor465> cai nay la do tau ma
<MrTuxHdb> thé thì tự xử
<vubuntor465> giup ei ma
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn đang dùng bản ubuntu nào
<CoconutCrab> tên chính xác
<CoconutCrab> và đang định chạy cái gì?
<vubuntor465> em dung ubuntu 15
<vubuntor465> ban moi nhat down tren trang chu ubuntu
<vubuntor465> em dinh chay server game thien long
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<CoconutCrab> ờ há
<CoconutCrab> thế tải bản 64 bit bạn nhá
<vubuntor465> nhung no ko  co ban 64 bit
<lewtds> sao lại k có 64bit được /:)
<lewtds> vs cả định chạy server thì nên dùng bản hỗ trợ dài hạn (LTS)
<lewtds> 14.04 ý
<vubuntor465> cai nay la server game lau
<vubuntor465> share tren mang
<CoconutCrab> tải bản ubuntu 64 bit ấy
<vubuntor465> em dang dung ubuntu 64 bit ma
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<lewtds> chắc k?
<CoconutCrab> ờ há
<CoconutCrab> ngược
<CoconutCrab> nhầm
<lewtds> chạy uname -i ra gì?
<CoconutCrab> thế thì tải bản ubuntu 32 bit về mà xài
<CoconutCrab> cái msg kia là do cái binary của server nó không load được elf64
<vubuntor465> x86_64
<CoconutCrab> cái lib là của system
<lewtds> à uh đúng rồi
<lewtds> libodbc của máy cài sẵn
<lewtds> thế thì k cần tải 32bit đâu
<lewtds> cài thêm mấy cái multiarch là được
<vubuntor465> cai gi vay bac
<CoconutCrab> tốn ram :v
<lewtds> who cares
<vubuntor465> ram 4g ko le dung 32bit
<CoconutCrab> yup
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: you should care
<CoconutCrab> right right?
<lewtds> server này chạy trên laptop à? = )
<CoconutCrab> <wink wink>
<vubuntor465> chay tren may tinh
<vubuntor465> em dung unbuntu desktop ma
<vubuntor465> ko phai server
<vubuntor465> gio phai lam sao may bac
<CoconutCrab> thì đó
<CoconutCrab> cài bản 32 bit về
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor465> troi the noi lam gi
<CoconutCrab> bản ubuntu ấy
<CoconutCrab> :3
<lewtds> lol
<lewtds> thế bh bạn cài cái server game kia ntn?
<lewtds> có file deb à?
<lewtds> hay là nó bảo bạn chạy apt-get install <một loạt package>
<vubuntor465> no chi bao loi the thoi
<lewtds> hướng dẫn cài cơ
<lewtds> cái server game thiên long ý
<CoconutCrab> chắc nó vứt cho cục bin
<CoconutCrab> lol
<lewtds> nếu vứt cho cục bin k dependency thì tốt
<vubuntor465> no chi co 1 lenh thoi
<vubuntor465> chay 1 lenh do
<lewtds> chỉ cần cài thêm :i386 cho mấy cái libc là được
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libncurses5:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<lewtds> vubuntor465: lệnh đó là gì?
<vubuntor465> ./shm start
<vubuntor465> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: thế là cài rồi nhỉ?
<vubuntor465> em chay lenh cua bac  lew roi
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: òi
<CoconutCrab> chưa cài libodbc thôi
<lewtds> chứng tỏ thiếu libodbc:i386
<vubuntor465> the cai cai libodbc i386 th nao bac
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install libodbc1:i386
<lewtds> mà sao máy lại có sẵn libodbc1 nhỉ?
<lewtds> cái đó là driver cho oracle db đúng k?
<lewtds> à k phải oracle
<MrTuxHdb> odbc mà oracle gì
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<lewtds> nhầm mà :")
<vubuntor465> oke em cai xong roi
<vubuntor465> chieu lam tiep
<vubuntor465> gio di an com cai
<vubuntor465> cam on cac bac nhe
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<MrTuxHdb> chả nhẽ sysadmin của cty game nào đó
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<lewtds> nah, script kiddie cài game lậu thôi
<MrTuxHdb> chắc vậy chứ sysadmin chắc là có VM. start cái là lên ngay =))
<vubuntor465> sysadmin da co tai lieu huong dan
<vubuntor465> em choi game binh thuong
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-07
<vubuntor649> a
<CoconutCrab> b
<vubuntor649> mình cài ubuntu song song với win 8, ổ cứng mbr, legacy, đến bước installation type,thì chỉ hiện /dev/sda mà ko có phân vùng gì như web hướng dẫn, mình đã tạo swap linux, ext4 rồi. Ai giúp mình với
<lewtds> lúc cài, bạn chỉ thấy sda xong rồi mới tạo swap, ext4?
<lewtds> như vậy là xóa mất bảng phân vùng cũ rồi
<vubuntor649> hôm qua thì mình định vào trong phần installation type để thấy mấy phân vùng rồi mới tạo swap, ext4-> nhưng ko thấy...hôm nay thì mình làm theo 1 web xài chương trình minitool trên windows để tạo swap, ext4-> tạo thành công nhưng vào tới đó vẫn ko thấy gì hết
<vubuntor649> bị vậy nè bạn   http://www.upsieutoc.com/image/WKDk
<SuperLuserv3> [ Capture - Up Ảnh ] - www.upsieutoc.com
<vubuntor649> có cách nào khăc phục ko vậy mấy anh?
<MrTuxHdb> rip
<MrTuxHdb> xong cái HDD rồi
<lewtds> vubuntor649: h còn boot vào win được k?
<vubuntor649> vào win bình thường ạ
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: nghe như gpt có fake protective mbr ý
<vubuntor649> trước đây có vài điểm bị bad sector e đã dùng chương trình hdd generator check rồi
<CoconutCrab> bad sector thì mua ổ khác đi
<CoconutCrab> nó lan ra nhanh lắm
<vubuntor649> vậy bây giờ mình có thể cách nào khác để cài không ạ, mua ổ khác thì ko khả thi lắm, e cài windows thì nó vẫn nhận bình thường mà.
<vubuntor649> -.-
<CoconutCrab> : - 3
 * vubuntor649 slaps valkyrie around a bit with a large fishbot
<lewtds> vubuntor649: http://superuser.com/questions/744916/ubuntu-14-04-installer-doesnt-show-existing-partitions
<SuperLuserv3> [ installation - Ubuntu 14.04 installer doesn't show existing partitions - Super User ] - superuser.com
<vubuntor649> cám ơn ạ để e xem thử
<vubuntor649> This is a known problem and can be fixed using FixParts - trong đó nó FixParts,vậy fixparts dùng như thế nào ạ?
<lewtds> .g ubuntu fixparts
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/fixparts.8.html
<MrTuxHdb> cẩn thận lợn lành thành lợn què nha
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor649> -_-
<lewtds> mấy ca GPT/MBR mixed up ntn /me thường investigate thủ công bằng gdisk, fdisk, parted
<lewtds> nhưng loằng ngoằng lắm
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: cơ bản là cái partition table giờ nó nát rồi
<vubuntor649> e chưa đụng vào cái này nên gà mờ lắm ạ
<MrTuxHdb> nên nếu vubuntor649 quyết tâm là nuke hết đi cài lại cho nhanh
<MrTuxHdb> còn kiểu chơi chơi cho vui thì thôi
<MrTuxHdb> ra ngoài làm vại bia rồi đi ngủ
<MrTuxHdb> Ubuntu làm chi :D
<vubuntor649> học kì này e học môn linux, thầy ko cho dùng máy ảo
<MrTuxHdb> thì cứ dùng
<MrTuxHdb> ông bà già éo cho đi chơi
<MrTuxHdb> còn trèo tường đi được
<MrTuxHdb> thầy là cái éo gì
<vubuntor649> :D
<lewtds> vubuntor649: cách đơn giản nhất bh ý
<vubuntor649> cũng đua đòi cho biết ạ
<lewtds> là backup hết dữ liệu bên windows đi
<lewtds> rồi nuke hết
<lewtds> hồi còn trẻ /me cũng hay làm thế lắm haha
<CoconutCrab> già rồi
<CoconutCrab> :v
<vubuntor649> :3
 * CoconutCrab đào lỗ nhảy xuống
<vubuntor649> uh có lẽ e thử try ubuntu, rồi vào check ổ cứng .. nếu ko đc thì làm như bác lewtds nói
<lewtds> trên đĩa ubuntu live nó có sẵn công cụ gparted đấy
<lewtds> vào mà check
<lewtds> xem chính xác cái ổ này đang dùng GPT hay MBR
<lewtds> một số ổ được format theo dạng dùng GPT thật
<vubuntor649> mbr ạ
<lewtds> nhưng lại có một bảng MBR giả
<vubuntor649> -.-
<vubuntor649> ...
<lewtds> bọc toàn bộ dung lượng ổ cứng
<lewtds> để bảo vệ cái GPT layout khỏi những ứng dụng chưa tương thích vs GPT
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: lại over engineering rồi
<MrTuxHdb> thật ra là vì có thể cái ổ cứng này được ghost để tạo partition table
<MrTuxHdb> xài vào cái tool bựa bựa trên hiren boot
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: bạn ý có phương án B rồi nên h cứ go full throttle thôi haha
<MrTuxHdb> xong gparted éo đọc được partitable
<MrTuxHdb> chứ fdisk vẫn đọc ầm ầm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<lewtds> uah, check cả bằng fdisk vs gdisk nữa
<lewtds> fdisk chuyên cho MBR, gdisk cho GPT
<lewtds> .g protective mbr
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-08
<vubuntor783> xin chao moi nguoi, em la nguoi sang hom qua cai ubuntu nhung ko nhan o cung day a! Em da cai duoc roi, nhung mat win roi a...
<vubuntor783> :'(
<MrTuxHdb> good
<MrTuxHdb> now enjoy linux and forget all your family, your friends, your gf
<MrTuxHdb> linux is best
<vubuntor783> lol
<vubuntor783> em dang mo mam xem co cach nao cai lai windows tu linux ko
<vubuntor783> :3
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì cài linux làm éo gì
<vubuntor783> cai song song a.
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-10
<hoangvandung> Chào mọi người :)
<lewtds> hi hoangvandung
<hoangvandung> Mình mới làm quen với linux gần đây, hôm nay tìm được group này. Hình như hơi vắng vẻ ^^
<vubuntor796> dao nay vang khach vay
<vubuntor796> :3
<vubuntor592> [320:320:0110/182757:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(253)] Gtk: cannot open display:
<vubuntor592> help
<vubuntor592> besonxxx@gmail.com
